# What are you wearing right now?



## Surlysomething

For some reason i've always found it interesting to know what people are wearing in the Interweb world. Haha. 

But if you're not wearing anything (har har) you don't need to post that. It's kind of lame. Plus no need to tell about your underthings. Someone can do their own thread for that. 


_I'm wearing dark, snug bootcut jeans, a deep orange tank top that is gathered right at the cleavage area with three small silver rings and black ON Flip Flops_.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I'm wearing gray fleece shorts, a fushia pink t-shirt, and little footie socks, cause my feets is freezin! LOL :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

Ooooh I love this type of thread...I started one forever ago, so thanks for starting it up again! 

Right now:

charmeuse cami pj set 
black isotoner slippers
*recovering from a knee injury so I'm as comfy as possible - such a pain!


Earlier today:

yellow trentacosta dress
bronze-y colored flat sandals
big chocolate tote bag
chunky bangles
tortouise shell sunshades
*had to make an appearance at a Going Away to Med School Party for a friend 

View attachment 1425271.jpg


View attachment yhst-17313425718685_2014_32573352.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

heehee what a cute thread!! And it's going to give me a valid reason for taking pics of myself everyday. I like visuals 

I'm wearing some Old Navy pink and white striped PJ shorts bottoms and a white tank top. Bedtime


----------



## SweetNYLady

I know you said it's not necessary for us to name the underthings we're wearing (understandable) but I'm wearing bottoms that are technically underthings...

It's summer and it's bedtime so I'm wearing a pair of black booty shorts (boyshort panties) with a white camisole. I'm a little chilly but very comfortable so I don't want to change into warmer wear. My fat will keep me warm


----------



## RedHotAva

I am wearing a navy and white, rugby-striped, long sleeved, knee-length nightgown from ON(popular here, eh?). It makes me feel like I should be wearing a sleeping cap


----------



## ashmamma84

RedHotAva said:


> I am wearing a navy and white, rugby-striped, long sleeved, knee-length nightgown from ON(popular here, eh?). It makes me feel like I should be wearing a sleeping cap



LOL -- this might sound crazy but...I wear a bonnet/sleep cap to bed. It protects my locs and keeps them nice and soft. At least it's in a cute leopard print though.  My evening "get up" can be a mess sometimes...


----------



## activistfatgirl

Black/Dark stretch jeans, tan belt (first belt wear EVER in life!--I've been missing out), teal tank top (favorite color), brown see-thru lace shrug, teal old navy flip flops.

old navy for the win!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm glad you've all join in.

I get such a kick out of it.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am wearing pink capris with a pink and white gingham top. And black flip flops.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Bedtime for me too, so I'm wearing a black silky-type summer nightie. The temp here is around 60! A bit chilly but my hubby will (hopefully) keep me warm!


----------



## thatgirl08

Jean bermuda shorts from Lane Bryant, a white cami from the Avenue and a multi-colored striped banded bottom shirt from Torrid. Oh and mis matching socks - one from Walmart (light purple with pink and white cats on it), one from Rue 21 (light purple, dark purple, pink and white argyle print.)


----------



## jamie

Its a work day so - khakis, a 3/4 sleeve pale pink shirt, and my New Balance 882 sneakers.


----------



## Mishty

Big ole giant butterfly pj bottoms and a size L tube top.

I'm sun burned and anti-sexy today....:happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm wearing a long black smocked sleeveless sundress from Big On Batik, a white 3/4 sleeved cardigan buttoned at the neck, white loafers with black trim and I'm carrying a black Puma bag with white trim. Scary thing is I didn't plan this outfit, it just turned out this way.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm wearing a black tank from Old Navy and a black and bright pink floral knit skirt. I'd be in ON lounge pants but my left leg is wrapped in compression bandages and the skirt is less clingy, so less risk of the bandage coming unraveled.


----------



## Carrie

Lavender tasseled pasties and a biiiiiig smile. 












Oh, fine, sky blue cami and little black cotton shorts.


----------



## BeaBea

I'm wearing a black denim skirt, black tank and a long sleeved red lacey knitted shrug. Oh, and a BIG smile at the image of what Carrie can do with her tassels!

Tracey xx


----------



## bexy

grey jogging bottoms, puppy dog fluffy slippers, a red t shirt with white hearts on and a tartan alice band!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

This is soooo weird. I was going to start this thread last week but got too busy with packing for my holiday that I forgot!! So glad you started it!

I'm wearing a light blue tshirt with elmo on it and it says "tickle me silly" with denim shorts. The shirt is a bit too small so it shows a little bit of my midrift.


----------



## cherylharrell

Pink floral print shorty pj's. So comfy...


----------



## Tracy

Work day- I have on navy blue dress pants, navy heels and my shirt is two shades of pink with a little blue mixed in with butterflies.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

My baby pink, Heavenly Bodies tank with a pair of black shorts.


----------



## alison.victoria

A baggy tye-dye shirt that I made in my junior year of high school (5 years ago) and some old, baggy purple capri pajama pants. Hawt, I know. Haha. It's 10:30 AM and I haven't bothered getting dressed yet.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm wearing a peach colored square necked dress from Love Your Peaches, a white cardigan, white shoes and a pair of peach and white floral underwear. The matching of everything I wear is not deliberate, it's a sickness. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## DeniseW

stretchy black capri pants and a white tank top.


----------



## tattooU

Z Cavaricci jeans (i just picked them up last week for 11 bucks and i love them!) 
Teal tank top
and i'm currently wearing skull flip flops but i'll put on my chinese laundry mule wedges before i head out.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I'm nekkid!!! haha! Just got out of the shower. I will be wearing some forest green denim cut offs and probably a spaghetti strap tank top with some sandals. It's time for the beach baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm nekkid!!! haha! Just got out of the shower. I will be wearing some forest green denim cut offs and probably a spaghetti strap tank top with some sandals. It's time for the beach baby!!!!!!!




TMI

you broke the rules :doh:

haha


----------



## cherylharrell

I am back in the pj's again. Earlier today well it's yesterday by now, I had on abshort black skirt with shorts built inside it for comfort from Fashhion Bug, a black t-shirt with a silver leaf/floral design from Pennys from a coupla yrs ago, black New Balance sneakers, a silver heart chain necklace from Claires & black polka dot hoop earrings, black/silver/and purpule bandgle bracelets from Simply Fashion...


----------



## ekmanifest

For some reason I'm always in my underthings or a tank top and my underthings when I'm reading dims. Don't know what that's about . . . so I won't break the rules and will make a point of posting when clothed


----------



## cherylharrell

I'm in the pj's again now but here is a pic or 2 of what I wore yesterday. Dress is from zRoamans catalog & since it was a matronly below the knees lengthe I shortened it to just above the knees. Short enough to look hip without showing too much. Leggings are from Simply Fashion, shoes from the New Balance outlet, socks are diabetic socks from Walmart, necklace from Catherines, earrings from cheap clothing store, bracelets from cheap clothing store, scarf/headband from Charlotte Russe (a skinny people store with clothes topo msal to fit me but I can wear some of their jewelry & hair doo-ds etc & of course there are purses), hair clip I've had for yrs...

Oh yeah it's probably no too noticable but when I was in a mall earlier in the dya, I went into one of those makeup stores ya'll are talking about. I think it was Bare Minerals. Anyway it had natural makeup & I tried on some blush, concealer, eyeshadow & lipstick. It looked better when I first put it on but had probably worn off some by the time the pic was taken at our nieces house... 

View attachment IMG_1712.JPG


----------



## Rowan

Meant to post yesterday and forgot...so yesterday i wore red string bikini panties and a fuscha bra, Black slacks with a black belt that had hot pink skulls all over it, and a black velvet sleeveless shirt with a celtic cross on the chest.

A cute outfit for a change


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

ok I am sitting here in a pink and white striped tank top with light pink stretch pants with a wash cloth on my head. I am bleaching streaks into my hair here in the hotel room and it was the only thing I had to lay my bangs onto, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Surlysomething said:


> TMI
> 
> you broke the rules :doh:
> 
> haha




If we all followed all the rules life would be lame and boring


----------



## Mishty

blue and green panties with "spoiled" across the butt , & my McLovin tee.


----------



## thatgirl08

My favorite Lane Bryant demin bermuda shorts. They're mad cute. A gray old navy shirt with buttons up the top half and a gray and pink Old Navy racerback tank top underneath. & some Wal-Mart socks. They have fishies on them!


----------



## Surlysomething

3/4 length snug jean capri's, faded...so cute

a tangerine v-necked t-shirt

little white socks

reeboks

hair in a pony


----------



## Sandie S-R

It's warm today, so I am wearing a swing tank top in white with red cherries, and some leggins, and hair in a pony tail. Just trying to be comfy!!


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBellySSBBW said:


> If we all followed all the rules life would be lame and boring





You can always start your own thread.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Surlysomething said:


> You can always start your own thread.



Or I can just enjoy the right of free speech anywhere. Don't get your panties in a twist, I didn't read the small print in your dictatorship of a thread. You also mentioned you didn't want to hear about underpants but I don't see you jumping on the people who mentioned their unmentionables. And since when is being nekkid TMI??? This is an adult board after all.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Or I can just enjoy the right of free speech anywhere. Don't get your panties in a twist, I didn't read the small print in your dictatorship of a thread. You also mentioned you didn't want to hear about underpants but I don't see you jumping on the people who mentioned their unmentionables. And since when is being nekkid TMI??? This is an adult board after all.





Geez. Relax. I was just teasing back at you.


Talk about panties in a twist. Sometimes this place just totally cracks my shit up. :doh:


----------



## BBWModel

Ok, back to the topic at hand...I'm wearing dark blue Seven jeans with rhinestones on the back pockets and a white tank top.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Lavender bed shorts w/ Winnie the Pooh lavender top. I love Pooh!!


----------



## BeaBea

I'm wearing a very cute embroidered long sleeve T that I bought off a fellow Dimmer (which I love love love!) and a black denim skirt.

Tracey x


----------



## Gingembre

I'm wearing dark blue jeans and a blue and white floral top, with a white vest (tank top? wifebeater?!) underneath. Plus my undercrackers, of course!


----------



## CausticSodaPop

Ancient blue unitard, dance belt, grey t-shirt, black (well, they were once) warm-up trousers and my second-oldest pair of black canvas ballet flats. 

No, it's not part of some unusual fetish.  I'm just waiting to take a 5.30pm R.A.D. ballet class.


----------



## troubadours

:} omg i always wanted to start a thread like this. at the moment, i'm in a robe cuz i just got out of the shower, but i will so be all over this the second i'm ready.

and i'm posting pictures. i wish more of you ladies posted pictures of your fine selves in cute outfits.


----------



## Carol W.

A cornflower blue and white floral print empire waist dress that I got from the LB catalog years ago. It's faded and worn, it's been washed a jillion times, but still pretty and I love it! Also pearl earrings, that is, "pearl" earrrings. (costume!!!)


----------



## troubadours

black leggings, gray v-neck under a plaid button down, big stupid face






i'm going to a pool party/bbq at my friend's today, and i have to do a bit of traveling to get to his place so i'm ~*~*~tTLy GrunGed Out~*~*~


----------



## Suze

*hoodie from paris hilton's clothing line
*tee w/ a photo print of my family.
*a nice pink skirt from the 90's.

accessories...
pink crocs & betsy johnson's "telephone bag"


----------



## Neen

Black running shorts, scoop neck lavender fitted t - shirt..


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

maroon tank top with bermuda jean shorts - sitting on my deck enjoying this beautiful summer afternoon!


----------



## Tad

A white, light-weight cotton, short-sleeved, button-down-collar shirt (what my wife calls my Dilbert shirt). It has the benefits of being comfortable on a warm day, and really quick and easy to iron.

Olive green flat front cotton dress slacks, which some days I think look great on me and other days I really dont like. Im leaning towards liking them today, although I admit they are too wide in the hip (I have no hip, even for a guy). I confess that when I was ironing them last night I could not be bothered to put in a crease, so they are not quite as snappy looking as they could be. (can you tell I really didnt feel like ironing yesterday?). Held in place with a thinnish black leather belt with a silver buckle (I just had to push my stomach in to double check the belt--glad nobody noticed me *L*)

And to thoroughly ruin any impression of professionalism that the above might provide: brown leather sandals. I do have socks with me, and keep a pair of black leather dress shoes at work, but Ive not been meeting anyone who would care today, so Ive stuck with comfortable.


----------



## ashmamma84

Just got back from the doc...and it's dang hot out!

Mod print sleeveless dress with smocking at the waist - TJMaxx score!
silver thong sandals - Ninewest
big silver hoops - gift from my Mother via Mexico
chunky silver bangles - same
big black tote - Ecko
big black shades - Dior

locs are curly
no makeup
sweep of cliniques super balm on lips


----------



## Neen

Man it's hot here on cape cod! Had to switch into a black ribbed tank top that shows way to much boobage..haha and tiny light blue terry shorts..


----------



## The Orange Mage

Let's see...

Usual glasses
Headphones around my neck
Black/Silver AC/DC t-shirt
some skateboarding shoes (Etnies)
_and the crowning piece_: a dark blue pair of levi's I found at this scuzzy little hippie shop two towns over. dunno how old (old enough to have an orange tab on the back pocket instead of red) and they're bellbottoms for sure. they seem untouched except they've been...forcibly un-high-waisted with a sharp object. They fit perfectly and were an incredible deal/find.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm cheating, because this is what I was wearing YESTERDAY. I did try to post it, but my computer would not have it. 







So I'm wearing an Innocent World dress (the most expensive piece of clothing that I own, if you include shipping and shopping service price). The cardigan is from Ricki's, the tights are from Addition Elle. I'm also wearing a petticoat that isn't visible, which is where the poof is coming from. The petticoat is from In The Starlight.


----------



## Suze

Okeei. Serious.

I tried to look sporty today:

-Unisex track jacket in forest/white, AA
-My overused white fringe scarf, H&M
-Slightly baggy jeans, DP
-Plain black top
- Backpack!
-Headphones.

And here’s a pic of the cropped sweatpants I wore while working out :]


----------



## Surlysomething

Pictures are an awesome idea!



Today i'm wearing dark bootleg jeans. A Maroon top with 'ethnic' beaded neckline.

Reeboks (of course-it's always about comfort)



Just a normal work day 'outfit'.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm wearing brown cotton knit cargo pants from Avenue and a gray tank from ON. Boring, but comfy.


----------



## cherylharrell

Here goes: I am wearing a denim jumper from Roamans which was a little too long below the knees so I hemmed it up to just barely above the knees. A green round neck t-shirt top form Sears. Gray leggings from Simply Fashion, pink Mary Jane crocks from a Magic Mart Store in Beckley, WV (Only $9), teal colored bracelet from Lane Bryant, teal colored heart necklace on silver chain from a Von Maur store in Columbus, OH (Very expensive store but this was on a sale rack for $5 & hubby got it for me), black diabetic socks from Walmart, gold wedding ring my hubby got me from Roamans for my anniversary a few yrs ago to replace mine which had broke & probably cost too much to repair, ring hubby orlder me thru the mail gold harts & our birthstones for our 21 anniversary, purple ring on index finger from Cato, ring on middle finger from Labe Bryant, pinkky ring from some ethnic store in Columbus, OH...


----------



## goofy girl

light gray slacks and a lavender top


----------



## ashmamma84

A-line sleeveless dress with white and black dots
black cardigan
red chunky necklace
low heel patent leather red slingbacks
black work tote
black shades
studs in ears


----------



## troubadours

right now i'm wearing a purple tank top and shorts but i was so jazzed about my outfit yesterday.






blue plaid shirt i stole from my dads closet (lolol)
belt from torrid
leggings from target
boots from urbn
sweater from f21
retarded face


----------



## Surlysomething

ashmamma84 said:


> A-line sleeveless dress with white and black dots
> black cardigan
> red chunky necklace
> low heel patent leather red slingbacks
> black work tote
> black shades
> studs in ears




You're always so pulled together. Pics, please!


----------



## ashmamma84

troubadours said:


> right now i'm wearing a purple tank top and shorts but i was so jazzed about my outfit yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue plaid shirt i stole from my dads closet (lolol)
> belt from torrid
> leggings from target
> boots from urbn
> sweater from f21
> retarded face



I have always been iffy about Urban for boots...I'm looking at a pair right now that I want. Might give them a try. Are the ones you're wearing wide calf?



Surlysomething said:


> You're always so pulled together. Pics, please!



I will if I can just remember - I'm usually a blur in the morning and by the time I get home from work in the evening, I'm ready to throw off my clothes with a quickness.  I will try to do better.

Today's 'fit:
khaki and white pinstripe wide leg high waist trouser w/suspenders
white shortsleeve ruffle blouse, tucked in trousers
matching shrunken vest
navy blue wedge heels
museum timepiece
big silver ball studs
usual work tote and shades


----------



## troubadours

ashmamma84 said:


> I have always been iffy about Urban for boots...I'm looking at a pair right now that I want. Might give them a try. Are the ones you're wearing wide calf?



nah...i dont think they make wide width ones. and i usually buy a size up than i normally would and they fit fine.

and i totally second the post pics of your outfits :3


----------



## Suze

it's surprisingly difficult to take a good shot of yourself when you haven't figured out the timer yet. 

slim fit dark blue jeans
flower tubetop
grey cardi
white sneakers
casio old school watch
apricot leather bag.


----------



## troubadours

susieQ said:


> it's surprisingly difficult to take a good shot of yourself when you haven't figured out the timer yet.
> 
> slim fit dark blue jeans
> flower tubetop
> grey cardi
> white sneakers
> casio old school watch
> apricot leather bag.




AHHHH SO CUTE. two thumbs up as usual grl


----------



## ashmamma84

Spent the day with my Father...

vintage fitted brown bob marley tee (it's so soft)
dark rinse skinny jeans
gold gladiator sandals
cowry shell earbobs
matching bracelet
oversize tan slouch bag

...always a good time hanging with Pop! Forgot to have him snap a pic..I suck, I know.


----------



## Suze

troubadours said:


> AHHHH SO CUTE. two thumbs up as usual grl



thank yeh!


----------



## Gingembre

ashmamma84 said:


> vintage fitted brown bob marley tee (it's so soft)
> dark rinse skinny jeans
> gold gladiator sandals
> cowry shell earbobs
> matching bracelet
> oversize tan slouch bag



Your outfits always sound amazing! I want them all....'cept none of them would suit me!


----------



## Gingembre

susieQ said:


> it's surprisingly difficult to take a good shot of yourself when you haven't figured out the timer yet.
> 
> slim fit dark blue jeans
> flower tubetop
> grey cardi
> white sneakers
> casio old school watch
> apricot leather bag.



Love the top and the bag, Sooz


----------



## Suze

And I love _you_, Ginge.


----------



## Gingembre

susieQ said:


> And I love _you_, Ginge.



Ha ha, i know! Lol! Luff you too!
(PS..have you noticed on the crush thread that Fez is now professing his love for everyone equally....what about _us_ Lol!)


----------



## Suze

Gingembre said:


> Ha ha, i know! Lol! Luff you too!
> (PS..have you noticed on the crush thread that Fez is now professing his love for everyone equally....what about _us_ Lol!)


O'rly? :'(

I thought we were the only ones. *sniff* 


What a man-slut.


----------



## cherylharrell

Pink jean shorts & a Davy Jones t-shirt. Guess you can guess I am a big Monkees fan...  <g>


----------



## Rowan

My red betty boop night tank and panties


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I'm wearing my navy blue Sublime t shirt and camo shorts.


----------



## DeerVictory

Here are two. One was the other day, one was yesterday. 







annnddd


----------



## Suze

I love your dress, Reagan! 

today was very boring. i've mostly stayed indoors and walked around in sweatpants all weekend.

grey knee length jersey skirt
yellow tunic
anchor necklace
havaianas


----------



## ashmamma84

Very cute outfit, Raegan!

More doc visits today so...

green and white print sundress with tie around my waist - another tjmaxx score!
white thong sandals - aldo
oversize white leather and straw carryall - coach
museum watch - movado
diamond studs
black shades

locs are curly
candy paint on lips


----------



## cherylharrell

Here are a few recent OOTD's:

This one was from a few weeks ago on a Sunday at a Dixie Echos concert at a local church:

2nd one is me on our recent trip to Columbus, OH to visit hubbys sisters family. I am wearing my new top from Macys (most expensive thing I have bought in forever but I knew I'd never see it again) and new vest from the Deb store: 

View attachment IMG_1129.JPG


View attachment IMG_1402.JPG


----------



## Armadillojellybeans

Totally wearing my puppet show shirt


oh puppet show....oh puppet show


----------



## Tracy

Today I'm wearing brown knit gauchos from ON and a loden colored tee from LB and brown strappy heels.


----------



## Rowan

Straight black skirt and a white dress shirt...kinda cute..maybe i'll take a pic later


----------



## Gingembre

Ignoring the above poster, who's starting to get on my nerves good & proper, I am wearing dark blue jeans, white vest & grey cardigan.


----------



## Rowan

I wish i was wearing Tim Tebow...

sorry...i will try to behave 

View attachment tebow.jpg


----------



## bexy

I'm wearing pink pyjamas with sheep all over them, that say "I Love Ewe...baaaa"


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Dressed in my usual at-home or errand running garb: cargo pants and ON tank... I could slip right into Lillith Fair or an Indigo Girls concert really.


----------



## pinkylou

Pink doggie pj's, bare feet ( i hate wearing shoes, slippers etc ) Does hiding under a blankie with my dog count? Im watching Silence of the Lambs..."it puts the lotion in the basket"..eek!


----------



## Punkin1024

True jade colored v-neck cotton/jersey tunic, sand colored cotton knit pants, cotton socks (light peach) and Duckhead saddle tan colored clogs (old favorites - very comfortable). I may get hubby to take a picture later, however, we've a storm blowing in right now.

~Punkin


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I am totally slugged out... just got out of the shower....

Gray fleece sweat shorts
yellow tank
wet hair 
fading tan

LOL


----------



## cherylharrell

This time my pjs's aren't bummy old stuff lol. I have on pink floral print shorties pj's Top is button front & black socks...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Im wearing pink stretch pants with a white strip down the legs, a white turtle neck and a tinkerbell t shirt that says "I can't be sweet all of the time", lol
It's a bit small, but it still looks cute!


----------



## Suze

radiohead tee
black cardi 
denim knee lenght skirt
blue sailor shoes
plaid purple skarf
purple plastic headband
big brown sholder bag

technically this is what im wearing tomorrow. 

always prepared, heh


----------



## cherylharrell

Pj's as ususal. You should've seen Sundays outfit. Forgot to have hubby take a pic. $5 short black flared skirt from Dots, green top from Macy's, black leggings from Deb store, belt from Lane Bryant, mint green crocs, necklace & earrings from Penneys, bracelet set from Dots & my rings...


----------



## Surlysomething

purple flannel pj bottoms and an orange tank top

i'm quite vibrant to look at, haha


----------



## prettyssbbw

I'm wearing a pink spaghetti strap shirt and pink,purple,white,and red shorts.


----------



## cherylharrell

A sleeveless duster type thing that looks like a dress and you wear it to bumble around the house. PJ shorts underneath to prevent thigh rub lol...


----------



## BeaBea

A black denim skirt and a black, grey and pink striped sweater (which has an itchy label in the back of the neck which is killing me and is going to be GONE as soon as I find some scissors!)

Tracey x


----------



## squidge dumpling

Im wearing a long black skirt with a purple t shirt with butterflies on it.


----------



## cherylharrell

Finally, I'm posting when I am wearing something cute. Purplyish pinkish wideleg bellbottomy pants from Woman WIthin or Roamans, pink t-shirt with silver design on it from Lane Bryant, silver necklace & earrings, pink silver & black plastic bracelets from Simply Fashion, black crocs, silver watch from Simply Fashion, my rings...


----------



## Suze

im such a lousy photographer....anyway..

this is some of the stuff i bought from london:
oversized cardi from dorothy perkins
sailor shoes from urban outfitters
brown bag from urban out...

black skirt from some place on ebay
black tee
black tights from welovecolorsD)
anchor necklace from h&m


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

I'm going comando in a t-shirt and shorts


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Orange Mage said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Usual glasses
> Headphones around my neck *(EDIT: Only while at my PC, not pictured.)*
> Black/Silver AC/DC t-shirt *(EDIT: Black Led Zeppelin T-Shirt)*
> some skateboarding shoes (Etnies)
> _and the crowning piece_: a dark blue pair of levi's I found at this scuzzy little hippie shop two towns over. dunno how old (old enough to have an orange tab on the back pocket instead of red) and they're bellbottoms for sure. they seem untouched except they've been...forcibly un-high-waisted with a sharp object. They fit perfectly and were an incredible deal/find.
> *(EDIT: It was cold and rainy today, so zip-up hoodie. Yes it hides my...better assets but I'd rather be warm and dry than show off the goods.)*



Well, with the above edits to what I was wearing like a week ago, here's what I wore to work today:







And yes, I know, I need a haircut. Whatever.


----------



## ashmamma84

Just got back from Target and a trip to the cafe...

This hoodie w/ a black tee underneath
right fit denim
comfy, cute shoes
big silver hoops
swatch watch 

View attachment 518928_hi.jpg


View attachment 135186CHY1R.jpg


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

The Orange Mage said:


> Well, with the above edits to what I was wearing like a week ago, here's what I wore to work today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I know, I need a haircut. Whatever.





I don't know, I kinda like the hair, gives a girl something to hang on too


----------



## Surlysomething

Comfy, well worn, clean, short black t-shirt dress...little white tennis socks

thank god it's Friday and i'm at home...


----------



## Fascinita

Sleeveless cotton jersey nightie, heather gray/white stripes. Hairclip.


----------



## Ash

Jeans, black spaghetti-strap tank, hematite heart pendant necklace, bare feet


----------



## pinkylou

Black jeans, black and pink dress top, black ugg boots wubu: them)


----------



## cherylharrell

I 2nd on the hair. I like longer hair on dudes anyway...


----------



## pinkylou

Today Im staying in, having a pj day, drinking hot chocolate and watching romcoms, so Im wearing my Forever Friends pj's & pink fluffy socks


----------



## bmann0413

Just a red t-shirt and some jeans... I don't really dress up for anything.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Some "vintage" coloured jeans, a white turtle neck and my navy blue Sublime t shirt.  With my navy blue sketchers. I look a bit cute today if I do say so myself.


----------



## Suze

sweatpants, old tee and socks. 

cleaning day today!


----------



## Emma

Black trousers, a megadeath t-shirt (not mine lol) and the worlds biggest cardigan. I've been to the doctors for many pain killers and couldn't be bothered dressing up. Will be wearing something else soon as I'm going out tonight lol


----------



## Surlysomething

The rock n' roll office uniform.

Faded tight jeans. Black t-shirt, black hoodie.
:bow:


----------



## sugapeech

black vest top - kinda shinnyish material gathered at top, black skirt, just above knee


----------



## Fascinita

Short-sleeved aqua cotton dress. It's the shortest I own, which is to say right above the knee. It makes me nostalgic for those super short little dresses I wore in the 80s, though.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

long sleeved purple cotton top with sequins and sparkly beads and stuff, that I fell in love with when Lorna appeared wearing it, and I admired it til she gave me it , with a pair of baggy lilac and purple leopardskin pattern pyjama trousers, and a pair of black socks that are far too big for me, so i have six inch long flaps hanging off the end of my feet. mmmmm you know you want me.


----------



## ashmamma84

purple cotton halter choli
black yoga pants
hipscarf/belly chain
foot sandals (made of beads and swarvoski crystal)

just got back from bellydance...and a bit tired


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm wearing a hoodie from Addition Elle, a skirt from Addition Elle, tights from god knows where and under the hoodie, I'm wearing a Threadless tshirt.


----------



## Fascinita

It's too damned hot to be wearing anything but the breeze from the AC.


----------



## DeerVictory

B-b-b-bump it up. 

I'm sorry, but this is my favourite thread in the fashion forum. 











For the record, I really hate wearing pink. It makes me feel insecure, shy and uncomfortable. But I had to pay the previous owner of this garment in payments of $50 to $100 every two weeks because I wanted it so bad. After doing that, I let it sit in my closet for 4 months. The dress is used, but is from Baby the Stars Shine Bright. The cardigan is from Value Village (I own about 15 cardigans from VV) and the tights are from Torrid.


----------



## BeaBea

Raegan said:


> B-b-b-bump it up.



Good bump - I dont contribute to this thread but I ALWAYS read it!
You look adorable btw
Tracey xx


----------



## Rowan

Not enough....im absolutely freeeeezing at work even though i have a pull over on and a blanket on my lap. *brrrrr*


----------



## Suze

today i am wearing/wore:
a hound tooth patterned and mustard colored hoodie (really cool)
slightly faded straight fit jeans
a long black tee
+
suede brown boots.
black long knitted scarf.

ok and a silver bracelet


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

a black spaghetti strap top with the built in bra and spongebob boxers


----------



## Shosh

Raegan said:


> B-b-b-bump it up.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is my favourite thread in the fashion forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I really hate wearing pink. It makes me feel insecure, shy and uncomfortable. But I had to pay the previous owner of this garment in payments of $50 to $100 every two weeks because I wanted it so bad. After doing that, I let it sit in my closet for 4 months. The dress is used, but is from Baby the Stars Shine Bright. The cardigan is from Value Village (I own about 15 cardigans from VV) and the tights are from Torrid.



You look so cute in that dress. Love it.


----------



## goodthings

i am wearing a purple cotton hooded sweater and black slacks and black striped socks


----------



## Shosh

I am wearing a denim mini skirt and a little black knitted half sweater. I am wearing cute little shoes with black tights.


----------



## Proner

I'm wearing a black polo, a black pull and levis 501 jeans. 

View attachment teest.jpg


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am wearing a black tank top and a pair of black pajama shorts and soft pink socks.


----------



## Shosh

prettyssbbw said:


> I am wearing a black tank top and a pair of black pajama shorts and soft pink socks.



What are pyjama shorts?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

black Cami and biker shorts.....just got back from the gym.


----------



## ashmamma84

At work...

Svoboda cate wide leg trouser
rose colored ninewest wrap top
return to tiffany necklace and bracelet (gift from babe)
diamond studs
tan liz claiborne wedges
tan(ish) longchamp work tote
black shades



later on for date night...

white/turquoise print a-line dress
red patent leather peep toe wedges
big chunky red necklace
same studs
don't know what bag I'm carrying yet


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I'm wearing a goldish coloured shirt and green stretch pants. Highly unfashionable but makes perfect work out clothes!


----------



## Punkin1024

Perwinkle, short sleeve tee (old and comfy), turquoise cotton knit shorts and orange stripped flip-flops. Yup, I'm at home, taking a day of vacation!


----------



## Tad

Raegan said:


> For the record, I really hate wearing pink. It makes me feel insecure, shy and uncomfortable. .



Its odd, my wife had been pretty much allergic to pink ever since I've known her, which would probably have been when you were in diapers. This summer she suddenly bought a pink t-shirt, and discovered that:

a) she is not actually allergic to pink
b) she can appreciate my appreciation of how pink seems to show off curves better than any other colour.

And yes, that dress is very cute, no wonder you wanted it!

As for me, it is Friday, so even more casual than usual here at work, so I'm wearing a tan golf shirt, faded blue jeans, and a beat up and worn out pair of walking shoes that I leave at my desk for when I want to wear something really comfy.


----------



## cherylharrell

I'm wearing an Arlo Guthrie T-shirt & denim capris. And black New Balance bungee laced sneakers (tennis shoes)...


----------



## QueenB

from yesterday:

my new favorite shirt.


----------



## Surlysomething

black terri-cloth capri's (so comfy)

red cami top

hair up! lazing on a Sunday night


----------



## bexy

I'm wearing a debbie harry t shirt, grey sweat pants, and fluffy purple slippers. and I am cute


----------



## BeaBea

bexylicious said:


> I'm wearing a debbie harry t shirt, grey sweat pants, and fluffy purple slippers. and I am cute



That certainly -sounds- cute, but we'll need pictures to be sure.... 
T xx


----------



## mybluice

Gray t-shirt knit pajama pants with pink rosebuds and a pink t-shirt


----------



## DeerVictory

I get dressed up, I spend time to do my hair, I put on my new tights and... I've got nowhere to go. Isn't that how it always is? 

Well, the dress and cardigan are vintage, and my tights (they're olive green) are from We Love Colours.


----------



## ashmamma84

Raegan said:


> I get dressed up, I spend time to do my hair, I put on my new tights and... I've got nowhere to go. Isn't that how it always is?
> 
> Well, the dress and cardigan are vintage, and my tights (they're olive green) are from We Love Colours.



Cutesy outfit, Raegan!


----------



## BeaBea

Raegan said:


> Well, the dress and cardigan are vintage, and my tights (they're olive green) are from We Love Colours.



Very cute!
Also - your bathroom and mine are SO similar 
Tracey xx


----------



## cherylharrell

Levi's flarelegged jeans, a black belt, and a green top from Macy's. And jewelry...


----------



## ashmamma84

casual friday at work...

svoboda lilia top in rust red
taupe straight leg trouser
gray cropped peplum 3/4 jacket
red plaid tuxedo ballet slippers
chunky hematite necklace/bracelet set
silver ball studs in ears

big black work tote
black shades


----------



## Tina

My GOD woman, you are so put together!

Uh, I'm at home, on my period and feeling crampy and working, wearing a white nightgown with peach flowers... Gawgeous, eh?


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


> I get dressed up, I spend time to do my hair, I put on my new tights and... I've got nowhere to go. Isn't that how it always is?
> 
> Well, the dress and cardigan are vintage, and my tights (they're olive green) are from We Love Colours.



gahhh. i want that dress. :smitten:


----------



## DeerVictory

QueenB said:


> gahhh. i want that dress. :smitten:




Thank you! I love this dress, and I'm sad because it's a little tight around the tummy. 

on an unrelated note, your makeup always looks fantastic.


----------



## MissToodles

The wrap is incorrectly aligned in the photo, but here you go:

wrap dress that I'm sick of-igigi
leggings-woman within
flats-lane bryant catalog
creepy headless body photo-courtesy of my impressive photoshop skillz


----------



## pinkylou

MissToodles said:


> The wrap is incorrectly aligned in the photo, but here you go:
> 
> wrap dress that I'm sick of-igigi
> leggings-woman within
> flats-lane bryant catalog
> creepy headless body photo-courtesy of my impressive photoshop skillz



Love that outfit, so cute


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice outfit. I have on pj which is my usual posting attire it seems lol. Today I wore for church, my short black $5 skirt from Dots, my green elbow length sleeve top from Macys, black leggings from the Deb store, diabetic black socks, black Mary Jane shoes, bracelets, earrings, rings & a necklace...


----------



## Weeze

hehe...
I have a little pink sweater from Walmart on (they cut their stuff so small, I hate it)
and I have gray sweatpants with my college's name down the leg in yellow.
comfy stuff.
The best part? I'm wearing this to breakfast with a friend in the morning then coming right back to bed. I love college.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I'm comfortable tonight. I'm wearing some Avenue cotton knit blue capris and a blue UofH tshirt.


----------



## Sicilia_Curves

Since its 10pm Im in my jammie black halter top and black with blue stripes on the side Danskin pants w/ matching jacket. Comfy...


----------



## KHayes666

my Bill Bellichick style hoodie, beige khaki shorts, sneakers and socks plus the NJ BBW Bash t-shirt that I had washed as soon as i got home.


----------



## Surlysomething

My favorite faded jeans

an olive colored v-necked top 

black lace bra

cream and red laced panties


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Well...I'm currently at work, so I'm wearing work clothes.

The library I work at has a pretty liberal dress code but I'm currently wearing a pair of comfy cargo pants (I like all the extra pockets), a dress shirt and a tie with books on it.

Dennis


----------



## Mishty

I'm wearing the most comfy and once was sexy nightgown.
It's vivid ornage with neon pink lace at the heam and around the top...

It's all spotty though, and old, but no one is getting through my door to see it so....bleh

I guess my dude-rag on my head makes me look homeless though....:doh:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Home today..............so I am relaxing and cleaning in my "Halloween" sleep T....bright orange with black cats, pumpkins and candy corn all over it! I LOVE it and LOVE when the calendar turns over to Oct. so I can pull it out!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Suze

was at the theatre with a gal pal tonight:

yellow/red dress with flowers- ebay
black cardi (i love that cardi a lil too much i think)
black tights
suede brown boots-rampage (i think)
red skinny headband
black short wool jacket- bitten sjp
pashmina shawl
"grandma" bag


----------



## Suze

Missblueyedeath said:


> I'm wearing the most comfy and once was sexy nightgown.
> It's vivid ornage with neon pink lace at the heam and around the top...
> 
> It's all spotty though, and old, but no one is getting through my door to see it so....bleh
> 
> I guess my dude-rag on my head makes me look homeless though....:doh:


just wanted to say that i effin LOVE your avi


----------



## thatgirl08

Old Navy Jeans + pink Old Navy polo + hot pink LB tank top.







That's a sucker in my hand, by the way.


----------



## steely

It's 10:15 here so I'm in my favorite grey scoopneck nightgown.I love it because it has pockets.I know,who needs a nightgown with pockets.


----------



## Surlysomething

Flannel jammies. Long ones. Lile Laura Ingall's used to wear.

Mine have stupid fairies and stars on them. THANKS MOM! (but they're comfy and warm)


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Me? NADA!!!! lol, jk!! Just wearing some comfortable shorts and a tshirt. Nothing to special!


----------



## DeerVictory

Dress: same one I posted before. It has apples on it. You can't see that, but you'll just have to trust me. It makes me feel like a librarian, which is my goal. I've always figured that there's a fine line between being chic and being a hutterite. I'm trying to find that line. 
Vest: urban outfitters. 
scarf: vintage. 
Shoes: given to me by a friend.


----------



## thatgirl08

Raegan said:


> Dress: same one I posted before. It has apples on it. You can't see that, but you'll just have to trust me. It makes me feel like a librarian, which is my goal. I've always figured that there's a fine line between being chic and being a hutterite. I'm trying to find that line.
> Vest: urban outfitters.
> scarf: vintage.
> Shoes: given to me by a friend.



God, why are you so cute!? Your clothes are fucking adorable. & I'm so jealous of those shoes! I'm going to raid your closet.


----------



## DeerVictory

thatgirl08 said:


> God, why are you so cute!? Your clothes are fucking adorable. & I'm so jealous of those shoes! I'm going to raid your closet.




We'll trade. We'll have a slumberparty and have tea and you can put on my clothes and I'll brush your hair. 

i'm sorry, was that creepy?


----------



## thatgirl08

Raegan said:


> We'll trade. We'll have a slumberparty and have tea and you can put on my clothes and I'll brush your hair.
> 
> i'm sorry, was that creepy?



Haha. Shit no. I already bought my plane ticket.


----------



## DeerVictory

Okay, I'll take the living room, you take my bedroom and we'll pass eachother love notes through the door.


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


> We'll trade. We'll have a slumberparty and have tea and you can put on my clothes and I'll brush your hair.
> 
> i'm sorry, was that creepy?




i want in hahaha


----------



## DeerVictory

QueenB said:


> i want in hahaha




I think that we could officially call this a support group. But instead of the 10 steps to rehabilitation, it'll just be the 10 steps to awkwardly making out and feeling really guilty about it afterwards. 

You still in?


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


> I think that we could officially call this a support group. But instead of the 10 steps to rehabilitation, it'll just be the 10 steps to awkwardly making out and feeling really guilty about it afterwards.
> 
> You still in?



if you're trying to scare me away, it's not working :wubu:


----------



## DeerVictory

QueenB said:


> if you're trying to scare me away, it's not working :wubu:



Ladies can't resist. Any boys who watch the Fashion Forum on a regular basis, this is how you do it.


----------



## squidge dumpling

Light blue Reebok hoodie and a long black skirt


----------



## pinkylou

THIS!!! :wubu:


----------



## squidge dumpling

pinkylou said:


> THIS!!! :wubu:



i love that top pinky


----------



## pinkylou

squidge dumpling said:


> i love that top pinky



Thanks Sheila I love it, I've been after one forever!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Raegan said:


> Ladies can't resist. Any boys who watch the Fashion Forum on a regular basis, this is how you do it.




Noted.

And to be on-topic, t-shirt and boxers, lol.


----------



## MissToodles

favoritest bestest tank top in the world (threadbare but still wear it), it has cat's land all over it-old school zaftique (nearly 7 years old)
cardigan & jeans -old navy
neckerchief-national wholesale liquidators

can't wait until I get my hair dids next week. the mop top needs to go, I'm not Karen O.


----------



## squidge dumpling

MissToodles said:


> favoritest bestest tank top in the world (threadbare but still wear it), it has cat's land all over it-old school zaftique (nearly 7 years old)
> cardigan & jeans -old navy
> neckerchief-national wholesale liquidators
> 
> can't wait until I get my hair dids next week. the mop top needs to go, I'm not Karen O.



cute top


----------



## Proner

I wear this 

View attachment clothes.jpg


----------



## troubadours

ATTN: RAEGAN

please be my best friend and take me shopping. thanks!


----------



## DeerVictory

troubadours said:


> ATTN: RAEGAN
> 
> please be my best friend and take me shopping. thanks!




It's a date.


----------



## troubadours

Raegan said:


> It's a date.



yay :wubu:

i'm home sick today, and here's what i wore.





leggings, legwarmers - tarjay
POW socks - five below
white tank - ON
baseball sweatshirt thing - was my uncle's when he was on lil league. OMG VINTAGE


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


> It's a date.



fuck. i want to go to this, too. i'm such an ass.


----------



## QueenB

long day at school.


----------



## bigirlover

pinkylou said:


> THIS!!! :wubu:



Cute and sexy in every pic! How do you do it?


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> fuck. i want to go to this, too. i'm such an ass.



obviously you are invited!


----------



## pinkylou

bigirlover said:


> Cute and sexy in every pic! How do you do it?



Smoke and mirrors


----------



## troubadours

procrastinating, so heeeeere's wiwt.

View attachment 51180

View attachment 51181

View attachment 51182


top, (denim) leggings, cardi - targettt
boots - urban
B) necklace - h&m


----------



## chublover350

haha those little glasses are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeaBea

Dear Troubadours,
I have a girl crush on you in the WORST way! (This is the 'Confessions' thread, right?)
Tracey xx


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> procrastinating, so heeeeere's wiwt.



i almost bought that shirt in black today haha. serious shit, man.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Me today.. I am wearing this black cotton short dress. Its soo comfy.


----------



## ashmamma84

black cashmere robe
black isotoner ballet slippers
pink/black dot lounge set
locs in satin bonnet


...I look a H.A.M. but I don't care cause I'm sick..


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> i almost bought that shirt in black today haha. serious shit, man.



wtf i didn't see that in black. ;_; want 

also great minds think alike bb


----------



## george83

At the mo crocs, jeans and a t-shirt with the band the who on the front.

No very exciting but I'm in lazy mode.


----------



## kayrae

You inspire me! All of you. I am feeling clothes crazy.


----------



## Weeze

Thermal long sleeve thing.
old navy lounge pants.
socks.


----------



## QueenB

i'm not sure how i feel about this dress yet. 







lumpy haha


----------



## cherylharrell

That dress would look good with leggings. I am wearing gray gauchos, a dark gray top & jewelry and mint green Mary Jane type crocs...


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Sports bra (that gives me the monoboob) cami and biker shorts...getting ready to head for the gym!!!!


----------



## BeaBea

If you dont remember 'The Fast Show' then this will mean nothing to you but...
"Today, I arr mostly be wearing, this..."

My favourite long black jersey dress and my new flowery cardigan/shrug thingy.

Tracey 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> i'm not sure how i feel about this dress yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lumpy haha



omg you are so hot?! sorry i always say this but like it is a Fact.

anyway, i like that dress, i've been looking for one that has that sort of bottom. i think it would look better without the belt maybe and with leggings. just my ~two cents~ either way it still looks hot/


----------



## MissToodles

I can't take photos on photobooth. Anyway, a cheapo dress I scored from target. $11! Only problem, it's very short and don't want the whole world to see my business. Threw some leggings on underneath it.


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> omg you are so hot?! sorry i always say this but like it is a Fact.
> 
> anyway, i like that dress, i've been looking for one that has that sort of bottom. i think it would look better without the belt maybe and with leggings. just my ~two cents~ either way it still looks hot/




you're the hot one, guuurl. 

anyway, haha when i wore the dress, i actually wore some black leggings. and yeah, i've been used to wearing a belt with shit because i like to fake that i have hipz luls. i can see why it's not that great with the dress.


----------



## QueenB

improvements. less ~*hoochie*~


----------



## MissToodles

fwiw, I prefer your dress sans leggings and with the belt.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm gonna say leggings plus belt... cute!


----------



## QueenB

MissToodles said:


> fwiw, I prefer your dress sans leggings and with the belt.





ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm gonna say leggings plus belt... cute!



haha. thanks girls. i have another belt that is sort of different and would probably look better with the dress... and yeah, i like the leggings with it. mostly because the dress is really short and practically at the bottom of my ass cheek :blush:.


----------



## troubadours

hmmm now that i see it with the leggings, idk...maybe a different belt? i just bought a dress like that from target (it's gray) and like its 2x but it's RIDIC tight and i don't know if i should just return it or stretch it and deal. (prob will do the latter)


----------



## jeff7005

BeaBea said:


> If you dont remember 'The Fast Show' then this will mean nothing to you but...
> "Today, I arr mostly be wearing, this..."
> 
> My favourite long black jersey dress and my new flowery cardigan/shrug thingy.
> 
> Tracey



You look great :smitten:


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> hmmm now that i see it with the leggings, idk...maybe a different belt? i just bought a dress like that from target (it's gray) and like its 2x but it's RIDIC tight and i don't know if i should just return it or stretch it and deal. (prob will do the latter)



yeah. i was thinking the same thing about the belt. i have another one that will look better, i think. 

i wanna see the dress. post pix


----------



## cherylharrell

Leggings and belt.  I am wearing black leopard print pj's and black pj top...


----------



## Lady at Large

I have a cold so I am lying around the house all whingey and annoyed with life...so I am comfortable in black pants and my "MS Sucks t-shirt".


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is what I have on now. Really 70's looking...


----------



## cherylharrell

Man, it didn't post. Let's try again... 

View attachment IMG_2066.JPG


----------



## kayrae

with demented eyes


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm wearing my boy's Opeth tee and a pink thong.
Sexy, huh?
:blush:


----------



## kayrae

well, we wouldn't know it's sexy unless you post a pic


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> well, we wouldn't know it's sexy unless you post a pic



It's dark in my bedroom and the mister is sleeping!
I can't wake him.
=X


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> well, we wouldn't know it's sexy unless you post a pic



I did this just for you.
Sorry for the lack of quality and the poor lighting.
=|

This is my first belly pic everrrrrr.


----------



## Tad

kayrae said:


> with demented eyes



I'm really not seeing the demented eyes bit. Maybe distracted by the general cute? Anyway, I don't normally comment on the clothes, but I just wanted to say I like how that black & white top goes with the sweater (or hoodie, or whatever the black thing on top of it is. With my amazing eye for detail and detailed sartorial vocabulary  you can maybe see why I don't normally comment on clothes.....but like I said, I really liked how this one came together for you)


----------



## troubadours

here's what i'm wearing tonight for applebee's half-priced apps & giant glasses of beer.










dress: target
necklace & boots: urbn (the necklace has a compass, bicycle and camera on it)


----------



## balletguy

wow cute pic, love the dress.

i just got back from dance class so i am in my tights and a t

soon to be a beer in my hand


----------



## Surlysomething

troubadours said:


> here's what i'm wearing tonight for applebee's half-priced apps & giant glasses of beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: target
> necklace & boots: urbn (the necklace has a compass, bicycle and camera on it)


 
cute dress


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice outfit! I just realize that you guys don't even look big to me. It's just looks normal to be fat to me anyway. Guess I've been fat so long it just seems normal to me & I am so used to it.  I have on pj bottoms with strawberries on them & a pink pj top. Not quite as bummy as I usually am when posting on here lol...


----------



## troubadours

cherylharrell said:


> Nice outfit! I just realize that you guys don't even look big to me. It's just looks normal to be fat to me anyway. Guess I've been fat so long it just seems normal to me & I am so used to it.  I have on pj bottoms with strawberries on them & a pink pj top. Not quite as bummy as I usually am when posting on here lol...



i'll admit i don't look very fat in that photo. albeit i'm only about 260, but i do look bigger irl. i've had people attest to this


----------



## chublover350

troubadours said:


> i'll admit i don't look very fat in that photo. albeit i'm only about 260, but i do look bigger irl. i've had people attest to this



haha your knees look fat


----------



## kayrae

cute outfit, troubadours. I've been meaning to ask you about your H&M necklace. Was it a recent purchase? I think it's so adorable.


----------



## george83

Black converse,
ripped jeans
star wars t-shirt
remains of the eyeliner from last night clumped on my eyes
and one killer hang over lol


----------



## Shosh

troubadours said:


> here's what i'm wearing tonight for applebee's half-priced apps & giant glasses of beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: target
> necklace & boots: urbn (the necklace has a compass, bicycle and camera on it)



You are the cat's meow baby!

You always look adoreable in whatever outfit you are wearing.

Gotter luuve those feddees.


----------



## troubadours

kayrae said:


> cute outfit, troubadours. I've been meaning to ask you about your H&M necklace. Was it a recent purchase? I think it's so adorable.



yep! got it like two weeks ago.



Susannah said:


> You are the cat's meow baby!
> 
> You always look adoreable in whatever outfit you are wearing.
> 
> Gotter luuve those feddees.



hehehe thanks


----------



## Tracy

my favorite very wide leg jeans from maurices, red sweater from cato plus and my black chunky heels from Privo. 

View attachment clothes.jpg


----------



## Shala

Nicely worn jeans from LB(pre-Right Fit days)
Orange & brown striped tank from Torrid
Brown New Balance tennis shoes.


----------



## DeerVictory

You know when you go to the theatre and there is always ONE girl who is inexplicibly dressed up? Even if her friends are all wearing jeans and sweatpants and t-shirts with political figures on them? 

i'm her. 










second picture was my attempt at cleavage. can you see it? yeah, me neither. 

My dress was custom made, the cardigan is from a thrift shop somewhere.


----------



## troubadours

Raegan said:


> You know when you go to the theatre and there is always ONE girl who is inexplicibly dressed up? Even if her friends are all wearing jeans and sweatpants and t-shirts with political figures on them?
> 
> i'm her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second picture was my attempt at cleavage. can you see it? yeah, me neither.
> 
> My dress was custom made, the cardigan is from a thrift shop somewhere.



lol that's always me too *___* you're pretty


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Damnit... you cute young things are making me and my wardobe feel really inadequate!


----------



## kayrae

I love all the dress pictures. Now it's your turn, Sasha


----------



## cherylharrell

I would've never guessed you were 250. You all look very nice in your outfits.


----------



## BeaBea

BigCutieSasha said:


> Damnit... you cute young things are making me and my wardobe feel really inadequate!



Me too! At 41 I think I'm way past pulling off such cute looks - but in my heart I still yearn for them! In my 20's I was trying to be 'sophisticated' and wearing stuff probably more appropriate to a 40 year old... :doh:
Tracey xx


----------



## cherylharrell

You're never too old to look cute! I bet you'd look cute in them...


----------



## The Orange Mage

This thread is really my "Let's see what incredibly cute things Raegan is wearing today!" thread. Plain and simple.


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is what I wore yesterday to eat out at Dennys with hubby. Blue skinny jeans I recently got for $12.99 at the Deb store, top from several yrs back from Lane Bryant, shoes from either Roamans or Woman Within catalog and jewelry. And my purse I got on clearance sale for $1 at the Deb store recently... 

View attachment DSCF9226.JPG


----------



## Friday

Flannel sleep pants, an old comfy sleep tee and a pair of wonderful 'World's Softest Sock' fuzzy spa socks*. :happy: No way am I taking any pictures. 

*Try these. They have them online or at Costco every winter 3pr for $9.99. They do wonders for my heat bill.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterdays outfit for church. Jacket on clearance sale at Fashion Bug, skirt from Jessica London catalog a yr or so ago, $4 top from Avenue from some yrs ago, Payless shoes. leggings from the Deb store, Walmart knee-hi's and my jewelry... 

View attachment DSCF9233.JPG


----------



## kayrae

what a cute outfit, cheryl! two thumbs up.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! The mini-skirt kept it from being too stodgy...


----------



## troubadours

View attachment 51975


leggings,cardi - target
top, necklace - h&m
boots - urbn
tanktop - delia's

i also wore a red beret from h&m all day, but now my hair is greasy so pinned back bangs it is.


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> View attachment 51975
> 
> 
> leggings,cardi - target
> top, necklace - h&m
> boots - urbn
> tanktop - delia's
> 
> i also wore a red beret from h&m all day, but now my hair is greasy so pinned back bangs it is.




guhhh so jealous. too pretty.


----------



## Weeze

Pink tank top from LB
Temple University Sweatpants.... No, unfortunatly, I am not attending Temple right now.

most comfortable pants EVER.
However... they have the heat in my dorm up really high, so I may be changing at some point


----------



## kayrae

That's right. I did. But in my defense, I have an eyewear fetish and couldn't resist.


----------



## bigirlover

troubadours said:


> i'll admit i don't look very fat in that photo. albeit i'm only about 260, but i do look bigger irl. i've had people attest to this



Prove it!


----------



## Shala

Camel colored cords from LB
Burgundy short sleeved sweater(with lots of cleavage)-52 Weekends
Dark Brown Loafers by Bear Traps


----------



## MissToodles

Still wearing this outfit and it's too brisk for it. I need to give it up already and winterize.

cardigan-old navy
pink dress with grommet straps-size queen clothing
leggings-woman within. I live in leggings on my days off.


----------



## cherylharrell

Can I be jealous cuz you're wearing stuff from skinny peoples stores.  Nice outfits everyones wearing...


----------



## QueenB

MissToodles said:


> Still wearing this outfit and it's too brisk for it. I need to give it up already and winterize.
> 
> cardigan-old navy
> pink dress with grommet straps-size queen clothing
> leggings-woman within. I live in leggings on my days off.



that dress is amazinggg


----------



## QueenB

kayrae said:


> That's right. I did. But in my defense, I have an eyewear fetish and couldn't resist.



you're the adorable one :]


----------



## Weeze

Auntie Anne's shirt (I work there)
college sweatpants (MY college this time)
I know... I live in them.
Up until like, 10 seconds ago I also had socks and the sweatshirt from my college too.


----------



## Shala

Black Dress Slacks-LB
Black & White Top-52 Weekends
Black Patent Leather Ballet Style Flats


----------



## george83

My dirty smelly work clothes


----------



## troubadours

suppp. here's what i wore to skip class and eat a terrible burrito.

View attachment 52094

View attachment 52095


leggings,black tanktop (underneath) - target
plaid top, boots, harmonica necklace - urbn
belt - h&m


----------



## troubadours

kayrae said:


> That's right. I did. But in my defense, I have an eyewear fetish and couldn't resist.



hehe! cute! i hate short necklaces so i added a longer chain to it :B i looove that necklace.


----------



## kayrae




----------



## Tad

Kayrae: your room looks cozy, your outfit is cute, and you are as adorable as ever!


----------



## bexy

AshleyEileen said:


> I did this just for you.
> Sorry for the lack of quality and the poor lighting.
> =|
> 
> This is my first belly pic everrrrrr.



and stunning it is!


----------



## kayrae

Troubadour, you are killing me with your necklaces. I want to go through your jewelry collection. And your closet too! Does the harmonica make any sound?


----------



## troubadours

kayrae said:


> Troubadour, you are killing me with your necklaces. I want to go through your jewelry collection. And your closet too! Does the harmonica make any sound?



it works. :3

i was so excited. when my friend picked me up for tacos, i was like "looklokokokokokoloook!!!!!" and proceeded to blow into the harmonica. and he was just like "yes. i can see why you need immediate access to a miniature harmonica that you don't know how to play."


----------



## george83

troubadours said:


> it works. :3
> 
> i was so excited. when my friend picked me up for tacos, i was like "looklokokokokokoloook!!!!!" and proceeded to blow into the harmonica. and he was just like "yes. i can see why you need immediate access to a miniature harmonica that you don't know how to play."



Hahaha!!!

You never know the time may arise where you wish "damn I wish I had my miniature harmonica"

You dress sense is awesome!


----------



## BeaBea

troubadours said:


> and he was just like "yes. i can see why you need immediate access to a miniature harmonica that you don't know how to play."



Men :doh: Bless them - but dont take fashion advice from them!

Tracey xx


----------



## Tad

On the one hand the miniature, wearable, working, harmonica is very cool.

On the other hand, Troubadour's friend's comment totally cracks me up. If I'd been there I doubt I'd have been able to resist the temptation to periodically say "Hey, if only someone had instant access to a harmonica right now we'd be saved! Oh wait, no we wouldn't." It would just be sooooo tempting


----------



## snazzy

Raegan said:


> You know when you go to the theatre and there is always ONE girl who is inexplicibly dressed up? Even if her friends are all wearing jeans and sweatpants and t-shirts with political figures on them?
> 
> i'm her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second picture was my attempt at cleavage. can you see it? yeah, me neither.
> 
> My dress was custom made, the cardigan is from a thrift shop somewhere.



I LOVE this outfit! 


As for me just wearing an old track suit right now. Have the day off and I'm cleaning and doing laundry. woowo.


----------



## luca brasi

Still in my suit, but can´t decide whether I should change into my PJs or my Batman suit...


----------



## Tad

A somewhat faded denim button-down collar shirt, black slacks, somewhat broken down black lace up shoes. Yah, I decided it was a day for being comfortable at work. 

In about an hour I'll change to bike home, and since it is flippin cold already I'll be wearing stretchy bike pants over bike shorts, two layers of socks, leather shoes, a turltleneck, a t-shirt, a scarf, a wind/rain-shell jacket, winter gloves, and may or may not have an ear-band on under my bike helmet. Fashionable? no. Stops frost-bite? Yes

ETA: just checked the weather and it warmed up pretty well this afternoon, so I'll ditch the scarf and wear only light gloves.


----------



## kayrae

pictures please....



luca brasi said:


> Still in my suit, but can´t decide whether I should change into my PJs or my Batman suit...


----------



## Suze

this is what i wore inside today;p

cardi, laredoute
tunic is very old and from h&m
jeans, dorothy perkins
(barely noticeable) blue headband, ebay
belt, gift from mom!


----------



## bigirlover

troubadours said:


> suppp. here's what i wore to skip class and eat a terrible burrito.
> 
> View attachment 52094
> 
> View attachment 52095
> 
> 
> leggings,black tanktop (underneath) - target
> plaid top, boots, harmonica necklace - urbn
> belt - h&m



I find it incredibly sexy that you wear leggings out and about... I can't tell you what it does to me when I see a fat girl rocking the leggings!


----------



## DeerVictory

oh hey, look, it's me in another dress. I do own pants, I swear. 






Pretty much ready, but it's cold out. 






and here is my necklace: 






The dress is from Torrid, the tights are unknown, the necklace and hat are from Modcloth, and the scarf is from... h&m, possibly?


----------



## george83

right now i'm wearing this... 

View attachment croppink.JPG


----------



## troubadours

susieQ said:


> this is what i wore inside today;p
> 
> cardi, laredoute
> tunic is very old and from h&m
> jeans, dorothy perkins
> (barely noticeable) blue headband, ebay
> belt, gift from mom!



you look adorable:happy:



Raegan said:


> oh hey, look, it's me in another dress. I do own pants, I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much ready, but it's cold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is from Torrid, the tights are unknown, the necklace and hat are from Modcloth, and the scarf is from... h&m, possibly?



oh modcloth <3 you look so cute girlie ;_; and ain't nothing wrong with wearing dresses. i only ever go out in dresses or leggings. pants are annoying


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> right now i'm wearing this...



you look cute....but then I know that as I styled you and took the pics lol


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> pants are annoying




agreed. i gave up on jeans a while ago. they just end up not fitting me anymore :blush:. i usually wear dresses and skirts.


----------



## shazz2602

I'm wearing clothes


----------



## Philmyboots

shazz2602 said:


> I'm wearing clothes



Me too lol


----------



## AshleyEileen

I wore this yesterday.









Leopard Tube Top- Lane Bryant circa spring 2007
Black Cardigan- Lane Bryant 
Pencil Skirt- Lane Bryant circa winter 2006
Pointed Kitten Heels- Payless
Necklace- Unknown


----------



## thatgirl08

Raegan said:


> and here is my necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is from Torrid, the tights are unknown, the necklace and hat are from Modcloth, and the scarf is from... h&m, possibly?



I have that same necklace! Adorable as ever girly.


----------



## thatgirl08

This is my I-don't-feel-that-great-and-don't-want-to-get-ready outfit. :]











Tank top - Fashion Bug
Sweat pants - Walmart I think?
Hoodie - I got it from George [g-squared] who got it from his college.

And yes, my hair is in braids. Aha.


----------



## Tooz

lol for a sec I thought you had a Buffalo Sabres hoodie on and I was like YES.


but I think it says OSWEGO STATE which is still kinda awesome.


I miss WNY


----------



## g-squared

oh yeah it def. says oswego state, she jacked it from me, and i go there



Tooz said:


> lol for a sec I thought you had a Buffalo Sabres hoodie on and I was like YES.
> 
> 
> but I think it says OSWEGO STATE which is still kinda awesome.
> 
> 
> I miss WNY


----------



## kayrae

Me with my bestest friend, April


----------



## Shosh

It is a very balmy evening here, and I am sitting here in my black low rise ruffled undies and my black retro hoodie with the exotic birds on it.

It is liberating just to be sitting here in my undies.


----------



## kayrae

Susannah, pictures please...


----------



## QueenB

i am sally jesse raphael. 







oh, and really bored me in an extremely short clip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvJ6E_Dq3O0


----------



## Shosh

kayrae said:


> Susannah, pictures please...




Maybe not!


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> i am sally jesse raphael.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and really bored me in an extremely short clip.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvJ6E_Dq3O0



where'd you get that awesome tank?


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> where'd you get that awesome tank?



uh... i think torrid? a while back.


----------



## Suze

troubadours said:


> you look adorable:happy:


^
aw thanks! :bounce:


i know, i know...you shouldn't mix black and brown the way i do here and probably not plaid and flowery patterns either. buuuut you only live once..and hey, at least i screwed this up on purpose!

i have finally figured out how the timer works *proud*


dress- garinvaplus on ebay
tights and cardi is from h&m 
the jacket I'm wearing is dads old hunting jacket (!)
suede boots- rampage
scarf- chinese seller on ebay
arm warmers- i have no idea 
leather bag is from coolcoolshopping on ebay (cheesy name, great store)
no jewelry-->


----------



## kayrae

I don't believe in that black and brown rule. You look good.


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> lol for a sec I thought you had a Buffalo Sabres hoodie on and I was like YES.
> 
> 
> but I think it says OSWEGO STATE which is still kinda awesome.
> 
> 
> I miss WNY



Ha, yeah, it does say Oswego State. :]


----------



## Weeze

Leopart Print flats and a Green Cable knit sweater - Target
Khakis- Fashion bug (I know. I amazed myself by actually buying something from there)


----------



## Surlysomething

teal fleece 3/4 yoga capri's
black knotted-strap tank

so comfy


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is Saturdays and Sundays outfits. Sorry I'm so late. Sat we went to a German Oktoberfest with hubby cousin & her family & some of hubbys other cousins. And a friend of mine went with us. Sun was church and going oout to eat with our nephew and his wife, son & new baby plus hubbys brother & his wife... 

View attachment DSCF9308.JPG


View attachment DSCF9351.JPG


----------



## QueenB

shit i wore today:

same red plaid shirt that i'm in love with, but this time with:

a black pencil skirt
black leggings
black wide belt
black and white scarf.






shitty camera phone pic @ school luls


----------



## DeerVictory

So, when I got this skirt in the mail, I came a little bit. Then I put it on and took some pictures. This isn't my Halloween costume (er, obviously). I won't be posting those pictures until I execute phase 3 of my costume. 












Skirt is from egl_comm_sales on livejournal (I don't remember the seller's name). It's homemade (not from my home, lul). The shirt is from fanplusfriend and the cardigan is from torrid.


----------



## thatgirl08

I love the skirt - so cute!


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm not literally wearing this right now.. but I was wearing it earlier.






I was a lion! I'm smiling in the photo, it's just hard to tell because of my nose thing. Which growls if you push it!


----------



## kayrae

Experimenting on the high-waisted skirt, tucked in tank, and rocker belt look. Does it look right?


----------



## ashmamma84

Cold chillin' in the comforts of my home

this top from beology
black gap body lounge pants
karen newberger chenille slipper socks
matchng karen newberger robe
locs are curly
bare minerals makeup (from earlier in the day when I was out and about) 

View attachment L-LSTH_blk1.jpg


----------



## george83

Dirty smelly work clothes .


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks right to me. And I love the lion outfit. Cute...


----------



## thatgirl08

cherylharrell said:


> Looks right to me. And I love the lion outfit. Cute...



Hahaha, I look sort of lame, but thank you! :]


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

flannel shortie Eeyore top and flannel shorts.

That.is.all


----------



## cute_obese_girl

kayrae said:


> Experimenting on the high-waisted skirt, tucked in tank, and rocker belt look. Does it look right?



I'm not sure that works with a bell-shaped skirt. Try a pencil skirt and wear the belt lower than the top of the skirt. Like this:


----------



## kayrae

Thanks for the feedback. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with that skirt. All attempts have been fail.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

kayrae said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with that skirt. All attempts have been fail.



You know what? You could still pull off the high waisted look with that skirt if you wore the skirt at your natural waistline, but wear a fitted tank untucked and the belt high. Like this...pay no attention to the skinny model:






Don't mind me, I'm just playing dress up vicariously through you


----------



## kayrae

Girl, I don't mind because I certainly need the help. I have this fantasy that there would be a Fat Fashion Conference in San Francisco (location chosen because it's where I live, and it's my fantasy dammit!). We would invite all plus-size retailers. There would be this huge fashion show. And they would have door prizes where someone would win a make-over (me).

I'd settle for a meetup with you fine ladies, and we'd have a sleepover and trade clothes. And give each other make-overs.


----------



## Suze

this is what i wore today recovering from a really shitty weekend.
(excuse the awkward pose)

cardigan- torrid
dress- inspired by angels on ebay
tank underneath - h&m
leggings
heart w/arrow necklace- h&m


----------



## Suze

cute_obese_girl said:


> You know what? You could still pull off the high waisted look with that skirt if you wore the skirt at your natural waistline, but wear a fitted tank untucked and the belt high. Like this...pay no attention to the skinny model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just playing dress up vicariously through you


i really like this idea!


----------



## cherylharrell

Blue jumper dress with white long sleeve round neck top from Lane Bryant. Leggings from Deb store, black mary jane Crocs, and jewelry (necklace, earrings bracelet, rings)...


----------



## QueenB

susieQ said:


> this is what i wore today recovering from a really shitty weekend.
> (excuse the awkward pose)
> 
> cardigan- torrid
> dress- inspired by angels on ebay
> tank underneath - h&m
> leggings
> heart w/arrow necklace- h&m



love it. :happy:


----------



## Suze

QueenB said:


> love it. :happy:


thanks, purdy!


----------



## cherylharrell

Pullon flared jeans with back pockets from the Avenue from a few yrs back, white long sleeve top with God Bless America and has the USA On the it withe it being in flag print ($2 from the Deb store some yrs ago), necklace, earrings (Big hoops), bracelets & rings. Wore the top cuz of voting today...


----------



## Miss Vickie

My ObamaMama t shirt with a red long sleeve Gap shirt under it and dark blue cords. I'm dressed for election day in red, white and blue.


----------



## troubadours

susieQ said:


> this is what i wore today recovering from a really shitty weekend.
> (excuse the awkward pose)
> 
> cardigan- torrid
> dress- inspired by angels on ebay
> tank underneath - h&m
> leggings
> heart w/arrow necklace- h&m



i'm loving this


----------



## cherylharrell

Blue Skinny Jeans from Deb store, Black cowlneck turtleneck sweater with belt from Dots, New Balance sneakers, necklace, watch earrings, rings etc...


----------



## TraciJo67

My afternoon latte


----------



## Suze

troubadours said:


> i'm loving this


^sexypants ;p


im trying out new creative ways to get my whole body in the picture. tis not easy! (and sorry for spamming, heh.)

top= old.
knitted vest, la redoute
skirt, h&m (elastic waistbands ftw)
the tights are not from welovecolors 
earrings, spanish market (didn't capture them well, but they are long w/ lots of details. luff em.)
scarf- got it from mom since she thought it made her look like a sociologist rolleyes i'm not a huge fan of pink, but i like it!

+pea coat, boots and messenger


----------



## TraciJo67

susieQ said:


> ^sexypants ;p
> 
> 
> im trying out new creative ways to get my whole body in the picture. tis not easy! (and sorry for spamming, heh.)
> 
> top= old.
> knitted vest, la redoute
> skirt, h&m (elastic waistbands ftw)
> the tights are not from welovecolors
> earrings, spanish market (didn't capture them well, but they are long w/ lots of details. luff em.)
> scarf- got it from mom since she thought it made her look like a sociologist rolleyes i'm not a huge fan of pink, but i like it!
> 
> +pea coat, boots and messenger



Well first of all, you look gorgeous & fresh. Like a Covergirl model. 

What color are those tights? I'm seeing ... hot pink? Purple? Am I color blind? Whatever color they are, you look great!


----------



## kayrae

awww, how cute. i love the whole outfit. and your make-up skills are ftw! spam away girl...


----------



## Scorsese86

susieQ said:


> ^sexypants ;p
> 
> 
> im trying out new creative ways to get my whole body in the picture. tis not easy! (and sorry for spamming, heh.)
> 
> top= old.
> knitted vest, la redoute
> skirt, h&m (elastic waistbands ftw)
> the tights are not from welovecolors
> earrings, spanish market (didn't capture them well, but they are long w/ lots of details. luff em.)
> scarf- got it from mom since she thought it made her look like a sociologist rolleyes i'm not a huge fan of pink, but i like it!
> 
> +pea coat, boots and messenger



SusieQ... you are stunning


----------



## Suze

Wowz...eh..thanks, guys:blush:

They're Viola, Traci! (which is basically just a fancier name for purple I guess) I got them from uktights

I'm sure you're not colorblind, but my camera doesn't' always seem to capture details the way it should. (I wont blame myself, I wont)


----------



## troubadours

susieQ said:


> ^sexypants ;p
> 
> 
> im trying out new creative ways to get my whole body in the picture. tis not easy! (and sorry for spamming, heh.)
> 
> top= old.
> knitted vest, la redoute
> skirt, h&m (elastic waistbands ftw)
> the tights are not from welovecolors
> earrings, spanish market (didn't capture them well, but they are long w/ lots of details. luff em.)
> scarf- got it from mom since she thought it made her look like a sociologist rolleyes i'm not a huge fan of pink, but i like it!
> 
> +pea coat, boots and messenger



A+++++++++++ you look gorgeous!


----------



## george83

susieQ said:


> ^sexypants ;p
> 
> 
> im trying out new creative ways to get my whole body in the picture. tis not easy! (and sorry for spamming, heh.)
> 
> top= old.
> knitted vest, la redoute
> skirt, h&m (elastic waistbands ftw)
> the tights are not from welovecolors
> earrings, spanish market (didn't capture them well, but they are long w/ lots of details. luff em.)
> scarf- got it from mom since she thought it made her look like a sociologist rolleyes i'm not a huge fan of pink, but i like it!
> 
> +pea coat, boots and messenger



Oh very cute


----------



## troubadours

View attachment 53218

View attachment 53219


jacket - f21
top - target
leggings - american apparel

you can't see them but:
black flats - aldo
skinny purple headband - urbn


----------



## Gingembre

Ah Susie, I love your style!
I think I am gonna have to investigate ebay more - you seem to get great threads from there. I want some new clothes. Lots of them. Lol!

As for me, my camera batteries are died so no visuals I'm afraid, but today I am wearing jeans, black fluffy boots, white zane lowe "hometaping is not a crime" tour tee, turquoise cardy and a black, blue & white checked scarf. Co-ordination to the max. Lol!


----------



## Suze

troubadours said:


> A+++++++++++ you look gorgeous!


blushblush...thanks again!
and that outfit is win, troubs. you always know how to coordinate well and make things look fab. you know i'm a fan, hehe


george83 said:


> Oh very cute


thanks so much, george!


Gingembre said:


> Ah Susie, I love your style!
> I think I am gonna have to investigate ebay more - you seem to get great threads from there. I want some new clothes. Lots of them. Lol!
> 
> As for me, my camera batteries are died so no visuals I'm afraid, but today I am wearing jeans, black fluffy boots, white zane lowe "hometaping is not a crime" tour tee, turquoise cardy and a black, blue & white checked scarf. Co-ordination to the max. Lol!


thanks for the compliment! and yup, ebay is a GREAT source. Especially for me, who really doesn't have a lot of options in the stores around here. I've learned how to look for certain styles (trapeze dresses, tunics, oversized stuff,empire waist etc.) that I can fit into, but I'm SO glad I've the interwebz as a second option. (70% of my clothes are probably from there) I visited London recently and I envy you New Look and Dorothy Perkins. *sigh*I wish we had trendy stores here who offered a size bigger than 14/16

ps- remember to post pics when you have new batteries!


----------



## Gingembre

susieQ said:


> I visited London recently



You WHAT??!  I live less than 2 hours from London. Why you no want visit me?!  


Back on topic, today I am wearing jeans, black vest (tank top?) and a black shirt....and my fluffy boots, one of which I am holding up in the pic. Not sure I've got such a weird expression on my face!


----------



## Suze

Gingembre said:


> You WHAT??!  I live less than 2 hours from London. Why you no want visit me?!
> 
> 
> Back on topic, today I am wearing jeans, black vest (tank top?) and a black shirt....and my fluffy boots, one of which I am holding up in the pic. Not sure I've got such a weird expression on my face!


Because I didnt know that you lived near London, wahhhh  (I suck at geography ) I was there only for a weekend and didnt really enjoy it that muchmy dog died the day before we left, so that kind of ruined it :/

I would love to come back under other circumstances! 
See ya then ;p

PS it was almost 3 months ago, so not exactly THAT recent.

PPS Oh, and I love your outfit. Very stylish and I have a pair of boots just like that!

l


----------



## Gingembre

^ Ok then, forgiven


----------



## Flabulous

I'm wearing an old black long sleeved tee and a pair of elasticated trousers in black and white stripes. I've had them about a year and they are now *very* tight around the waist. Almost looks like I've got 2 bellies  Probably have to dispose of them soon.


----------



## troubadours

wiwt "do homework".......







tank, boxers- old navy
leggingz - american apparel
cardi - f21

%%% fashionista %%%


----------



## Weeze

I just got home from my little sister's marching band competition, and i'm FREEZING, so this is gonna be a long list.....
socks
black leggings (LB... they're actually stretch capris, like, workout pants)
pink flannel PJ pants from ON
long sleeve purple v-neck from LB
thermal-y gray shirt. stolen from my mother, actually!
large sweatshirt boasting my HS Marching program 

I had so much fun.
No wonder i'm going in to Performing arts!


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> wiwt "do homework".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tank, boxers- old navy
> leggingz - american apparel
> cardi - f21
> 
> %%% fashionista %%%



american apparel leggings? i wonder if they'd fit me...


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> american apparel leggings? i wonder if they'd fit me...



lol these are all ripped in the thighs, i can't rly wear them in public


----------



## Weeze

F21...
forever 21??
how big do they go?? I'd LOVE to shop there!


----------



## troubadours

krismiss said:


> F21...
> forever 21??
> how big do they go?? I'd LOVE to shop there!



they go up to a size large. that cardi does not button but idc, makes it more fun to wear lol.

also if you find shirts/dresses that are ~*jersey knit*~ they will fit you, and prob fit you v. well. at least this is my experience.


----------



## Fascinita

QueenB said:


> american apparel leggings? i wonder if they'd fit me...



Very cute, troubadours.


----------



## kayrae

Dress: Torrid (3 years agooo)


----------



## Tooz

kayrae said:


> Dress: Torrid (3 years agooo)



Can I just say I love like everything you wear?


----------



## BeaBea

kayrae said:


> Dress: Torrid (3 years agooo)



I love it too - so cute and it's still completely current and fresh looking. A very smart buy 3 years ago! 

Tracey xx


----------



## g-squared

I noticed there arent many guys posting pics here, so i decided that i wanted to. I got the hoodie and jeans from marshalls (which is my favorite store in the world) and the t-shirt from threadless.com. The 2nd pic is just a better view of the t-shirt.

View attachment 6622912037_ORIG.jpeg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

g-squared said:


> I noticed there arent many guys posting pics here, so i decided that i wanted to. I got the hoodie and jeans from marshalls (which is my favorite store in the world) and the t-shirt from threadless.com. The 2nd pic is just a better view of the t-shirt.



Oh my gosh, I LOVE threadless!!!


----------



## g-squared

Raegan said:


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE threadless!!!



Me too! I have like 5 shirts from there.


----------



## The Orange Mage

All descriptions and prices approximate!

*Shirt:* Random cheapy t-shirt from Target. Purple grey and black! $7
*Jeans:* Old Levi's 784s. REALLY old. Desperately trying to get more pairs, but hard to do so in my size. (28x33)
*Shoes:* Some Etnies that refuse to wear down, had them for over 2 years now. $30


----------



## Weeze

ooooold My Chemical Romance t-shirt. (Hot topic)
blue plaid panties with skulls (fashion bug)


----------



## troubadours

i just wanna say it's neat when dudes post here. guy fashionz are cool too :happy:


----------



## Weeze

troubadours said:


> i just wanna say it's neat when dudes post here. guy fashionz are cool too :happy:



i agree


----------



## DeerVictory

Cardigan: grandmother's, possibly?
dress: innocent world. 
hat: urban outfitters. 





WHAT? RAEGAN IN PANTS? yeah, it happens. 

Cardigan, hat, and sweater vest from Urban Outfitters. 
T-shirt from threadless.
Pants from Torrid
Necklace from modcloth. 






Cardigan: ? not sure. 
Dress: Baby, the Stars Shine Bright
Hat: Baby, the Stars Shine Bright

Is that a mini-hat? sure is! 

Those bitches are expensive. 






I have a bonnet, but I was far too shy to wear it out. Someday, though. Someday.


----------



## kayrae

i had a similar hat as #1 and #2 but it's black. I just didn't know how to wear it, so I gave it away. You look cute in pants


----------



## Inflatable Girl

I'm getting ready to meet friends for dinner & have (finally) decided on black pencil skirt, grey cashmere sweater, pearls & grey & black spectator pumps. Not the comfiest attire I own, but suitable for public consumption. :eat1: Yum... Italian food awaits!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

I have been home cleaning and baking all day so I am REALLY comfy! LOL! I am wearing a kitty kat themed nightshirt and my favorite grey cable knit hoodie! I just need to find my slippers so I won't go barefoot! It is raining and snowing mix outside but I am really nice and snuggly warm......don't look like Top Model today, but........eh!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## MissToodles

muumuu of the cotton variety.


----------



## kayrae

oh gosh, that made me laugh!


----------



## AshleyEileen

krismiss said:


> ooooold My Chemical Romance t-shirt. (Hot topic)
> blue plaid panties with skulls (fashion bug)



Is it the one with the bloody couple kissing?
If so, I have that and it's well over 4-5 years old.
ahaha


----------



## Weeze

Nah, its Black Parade with the skeleton marching band.
main reason i got it 

Oh, and this is what i'm wearing


----------



## cherylharrell

Where do you get a mini-hat? That looks neat!


----------



## DeerVictory

cherylharrell said:


> Where do you get a mini-hat? That looks neat!



The seller actually gave it to me free when I bought the dress, but it is from Baby, The Stars Shine Bright. 

www.babyssb.co.jp/


----------



## AshleyEileen

Raegan said:


> The seller actually gave it to me free when I bought the dress, but it is from Baby, The Stars Shine Bright.
> 
> www.babyssb.co.jp/



And how do you translate that?


----------



## DeerVictory

If I need to translate it, I just use google. There is an English email form where you just copy-paste the Japanese, so it's not a big deal not being able to read it. All I really look at is the price and whether it's shirred. I rarely buy things brand new from BTSSB, usually I get it second-hand from egl_comm_sales on Livejournal.


----------



## kayrae

bad lighting... I'll take a better picture some other time. I absolutely adore this jacket from Old Navy!


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info. That jacket is cute...


----------



## Jasminium

kayrae said:


> bad lighting... I'll take a better picture some other time. I absolutely adore this jacket from Old Navy!



Aw, that coat is so cute! I really need to start checking out Old Navy more often...


----------



## kayrae

Pink cami: Lane Bryant
Top: Macy's INC
Leggings: Torrid 
Shoes: Payless


----------



## ashmamma84

kayrae said:


> Pink cami: Lane Bryant
> Top: Macy's INC
> Leggings: Torrid
> Shoes: Payless



you are adorable, kayrae!


----------



## Suze

shirt, old navy
pencil skirt, indiska
black tights, welovecolors
scarf is apparently from moschino
(not seen) red plastic earrings, ebay

+ peacoat , messenger and ankle boots


----------



## kayrae

i love it!


----------



## Suze

thanks! i was just about to say i love your top. i'm on the hunt of something mod-inspired myself. 

*starts singing* 
"all i want for christmaaas is clooooooothes"


----------



## ladle

Canadian Boxer Shorts my mum bought in Canada....
A Yankees T shirt my mum bought in NY...
Hmmmm...still letting my mum dress me...lol


----------



## kayrae

pictures please.


----------



## george83

susieQ said:


> shirt, old navy
> pencil skirt, indiska
> black tights, welovecolors
> scarf is apparently from moschino
> (not seen) red plastic earrings, ebay
> 
> + peacoat , messenger and ankle boots



Loving your style, looking very good Susie *2 thumbs up*


----------



## DeerVictory

susieQ said:


> shirt, old navy
> pencil skirt, indiska
> black tights, welovecolors
> scarf is apparently from moschino
> (not seen) red plastic earrings, ebay
> 
> + peacoat , messenger and ankle boots




!!

!!!!

Raegan + SusieQ = meant to be? 

y/n? 
:wubu:


----------



## kayrae

Dress:Torrid
Leggings: Torrid
Shoes: Payless
Bird Necklace: http://ciaobellezza.wordpress.com/


----------



## succubus_dxb

kayrae- you're always wearing something cute! bet you've got a huggeeeeee wardrobe!


----------



## Suze

Raegan said:


> !!
> 
> !!!!
> 
> Raegan + SusieQ = meant to be?
> 
> y/n?
> :wubu:


you should already know the answer to this, Reagan :batting:


-> oh' yusss:blush:


----------



## succubus_dxb

can you tell i'm sucking in, in the first belly pic? lol

I love this scarf- from the market in dubai- its a modern take on traditional gutra headscarves. tank top from..er.... h+m i think- a bit snug these days!



( if it wasn't for Kayrae being so nice, I wouldnt have been putting these up!) 

View attachment clothes1.jpg


View attachment clothes2.jpg


View attachment clothes3.jpg


View attachment clothes4.jpg


----------



## kayrae

No lie. You got a banging body


----------



## succubus_dxb

kayrae said:


> No lie. You got a banging body



i f*cking love you! lol


----------



## Diego

I have just Gucci boxers now and I don't take photo.... 

I really in love designer boxer shorts!


----------



## thatgirl08

This is really from last night, but whatever. I went out for coffee with my friends and the ended up going to a party. I got stuck being the designated driver this time around, so here's me being bored while everyone else stumbled around drunk: 






Tank top - Avenue
Cardigan - Old Navy [$9 on sale!]
Jeans - Old Navy
Soooocks.. which I know you can barely see but are mega cute - PacSun
& I wore black and white flats with pink hearts on them from Payless.


----------



## QueenB

thatgirl08 said:


> This is really from last night, but whatever. I went out for coffee with my friends and the ended up going to a party. I got stuck being the designated driver this time around, so here's me being bored while everyone else stumbled around drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank top - Avenue
> Cardigan - Old Navy [$9 on sale!]
> Jeans - Old Navy
> Soooocks.. which I know you can barely see but are mega cute - PacSun
> & I wore black and white flats with pink hearts on them from Payless.




i'm loving that cardigan.

p.s. fuck being DD. hate that haha.


----------



## Cors

kayrae said:


> No lie. You got a banging body



What she said! 

It is the type of beauty I envy, admire and drool over. <3


----------



## kayrae

Top: Lane Bryant
Jeans: Z. Cavaricci (from Torrid)
Ukelele: From my mom!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

QueenB said:


> i'm loving that cardigan.
> 
> p.s. fuck being DD. hate that haha.



Thanks. & yeah, I was not a happy camper.. haha.


----------



## troubadours

my roommate and i had this incredible idea to do shots of sauza and eat cookie dough and watch texas chainsaw massacre ~ladies night~

View attachment 54114

then we went to a diner.

scarf, vneck, necklace, purse, boots (not pictured): urban
hat: h&m
leggings(not pictured): american apparel
sweater: f21
coat-in-hand: old navy


----------



## troubadours

ps ladies you are all looking fine as ever, can i put it in


----------



## Cors

kayrae said:


> Top: Lane Bryant
> Jeans: Z. Cavaricci (from Torrid)
> Ukelele: From my mom!!!



Cuuuute! :O


----------



## Suze

troubadours said:


> my roommate and i had this incredible idea to do shots of sauza and eat cookie dough and watch texas chainsaw massacre ~ladies night~
> 
> View attachment 54114
> 
> then we went to a diner.
> 
> scarf, vneck, necklace, purse, boots (not pictured): urban
> hat: h&m
> leggings(not pictured): american apparel
> sweater: f21
> coat-in-hand: old navy


great color combination you gotz there, trouby. 
and you're super cute!


----------



## thatgirl08

Shirt - Target.
Cami [I know you can't really see it but whatev.] - Avenue
Jeans - Old Navy
Necklace - JCPenney's
Earrings [I know these are hard to see too.] - Torrid


----------



## kayrae

Love your hair! You are a cutie


----------



## Fascinita

kayrae said:


> bad lighting... I'll take a better picture some other time. I absolutely adore this jacket from Old Navy!



It looks adorable on you. The shoes are cool, too.


----------



## cherylharrell

Last nite at a Jason Mraz concert--

pullon flared jeans by Just My Size which I got in Walmart a few yrs ago

black Rolling Stones long sleeve t-shirt from Deb Store from a few yrs ago

Recently black & white houndstooth jacket from Fashion Bug

Black belt with heart buckle from Torrid

New Balance shoes

necklace, earrings, bracelets, rings etc black butterfly ponytail holder


----------



## thatgirl08

I know I just posted a picture yesterday, but I couldn't resist posting this outfit:






Jacket - Torrid
Top - Torrid
Tank top [hard to see] - Old Navy
Skirt - Old Navy
Tights - Lane Bryant
Heels - Payless
Necklace - Claires
Earrings - Claires


----------



## Suze

1. cardi, h&m
bowie tee, urban outfitters (in london)
skirt, not sure...tag's gone. 
leggings, indiska
2. boots, bumper/ebay
3. jacket, originally my dad's
scarf, cacharel
bag, coolcoolshopping (lol) at ebay
fingerwarmers, h&m

also wore some plain earrings from h&m

(i think I've figured out why i struggle too get my whole body in one pic. my place isn't big enough)


----------



## Surlysomething

I really love how this thread totally took off. And all the added pictures makes it really great.

You guys rock!


----------



## MarkAnthony

purple long sleeve shirt, blue undershirt, light wash jeans, red scarf, random bracelets, and underwear.


----------



## g-squared

thatgirl08 said:


> I know I just posted a picture yesterday, but I couldn't resist posting this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket - Torrid
> Top - Torrid
> Tank top [hard to see] - Old Navy
> Skirt - Old Navy
> Tights - Lane Bryant
> Heels - Payless
> Necklace - Claires
> Earrings - Claires



Way to be unreasonably cute


----------



## Fascinita

Black footless tights. Oversized white shirt. Red ballet slippers. Silver drop earrings.

But I'm going to bed soon.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Sweater, black cami and black Lafayette pants: Lane Bryant
Jewelry: Torrid


----------



## disaster117

thatgirl08 said:


> This is really from last night, but whatever. I went out for coffee with my friends and the ended up going to a party. I got stuck being the designated driver this time around, so here's me being bored while everyone else stumbled around drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank top - Avenue
> Cardigan - Old Navy [$9 on sale!]
> Jeans - Old Navy
> Soooocks.. which I know you can barely see but are mega cute - PacSun
> & I wore black and white flats with pink hearts on them from Payless.



HEY RACHEL, YOU'RE IN MY ROOM.
I'D LIKE TO TELL EVERYONE THAT THE FIRST PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN MY ROOM, AND PUT ON THIS SITE WITHOUT MY CONSENT. 

MAD. haahhaa.


----------



## thatgirl08

disaster117 said:


> HEY RACHEL, YOU'RE IN MY ROOM.
> I'D LIKE TO TELL EVERYONE THAT THE FIRST PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN MY ROOM, AND PUT ON THIS SITE WITHOUT MY CONSENT.
> 
> MAD. haahhaa.



She's not really mad.. ignore her! Hahaha. <3.


----------



## Diego

I have on a white DG t-shirt (the writing is like shiny, jaja) and really nice jeans. They are a bit tight around the back if you know what i mean


----------



## The Orange Mage

Alright:

Top: Random T-Shirt from Target
Jeans: Comycom Mega Star Jeans (Used Wash) [Acquired on eBay for much much less.]
Shoes: Random 2.5 year-old Etnies. Comfy and durable.

I really oughta been born a couple decades earlier than I was.


----------



## Fascinita

The Orange Mage said:


> I really oughta been born a couple decades earlier than I was.



lol Yeah, you look like a 70s rocker (or my vision of a 70s rocker  ).

Looks good on you!


----------



## troubadours

wiwt to skip class and sit around on facebook...oops.










everything is from target, except for my lil black booties, which are from shi.


----------



## Weeze

Troubs, Adorable as always, dear.

I got this cardi from Old Navy... Its pink with sequins, so I wasn't able to just not get it. I don't care if it doesn't button. That's why god invented tank tops. Unseen Jeans are also from ON.
Tank's from LB.
Headband's from Claire's!
Idk what's up with my face. whatev.


----------



## thatgirl08

troubadours said:


> wiwt to skip class and sit around on facebook...oops.
> 
> everything is from target, except for my lil black booties, which are from shi.



Why the hell are you so cute!?!?! I looooooove those tightssss. Holy shit. I need those. 



krismiss said:


> Troubs, Adorable as always, dear.
> 
> I got this cardi from Old Navy... Its pink with sequins, so I wasn't able to just not get it. I don't care if it doesn't button. That's why god invented tank tops. Unseen Jeans are also from ON.
> Tank's from LB.
> Headband's from Claire's!
> Idk what's up with my face. whatev.



I saw this cardigan at ON and considered getting it. It's super cute! I like the yellow headband too. :]


----------



## g-squared

View attachment Photo 10.jpg


So i got this shirt and my unpictured jeans at marshalls. This is like the 2nd time I've ever worn this shirt because i left it in my friend's van one day like some time in july, and i just got it back last week,but it's one of my faves.


----------



## kayrae

Awesome tights, Troubs. I am loving the whole innocent vibe you got going with that dress. But the tights add that extra zing.

Krissmiss, love that cardi. I'm not a fan of the sequins, but it looks like those aren't the super-cheesy kind. Also, the color looks great on your skin.


----------



## QueenB

shit. i used to have tights like that, but the inner thigh parts ripped (as usual). 

when did you get those? i can never find tights at target...


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> shit. i used to have tights like that, but the inner thigh parts ripped (as usual).
> 
> when did you get those? i can never find tights at target...



i got them in the junior's section. they're a 2x


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, definitely a 70's rocker look and it looks good on you. I'd love to get my hubby some jeans like that. I bet he'd look cute in them...


----------



## The Orange Mage

cherylharrell said:


> Yeah, definitely a 70's rocker look and it looks good on you. I'd love to get my hubby some jeans like that. I bet he'd look cute in them...



Good luck finding some, I troll eBay and other sites looking for decent jeans like those and the bidding ramps up pretty quick. Especially older Levi's. I got the ones pictured above on eBay for about half what it would cost direct through the company. If you want some bellbottoms, and you're a guy, you've got about 3 options: *1)* Vintage, *2)* Expensive few companies making them currently, or *3)* make like the emo kids and head into the women's jeans section.

This is somewhat related to my distaste for the state of men's options when it comes to pants and stuff. All straight-leg or tapered-leg, in varying levels of tightness/bagginess. Boooooooring. Line me up a random selection of men's jeans with some bootcut, straight, tapered, and loose-legs and I see no difference among them.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info. I have gotten him some new flared leg jeans some yrs ago on sale racks. Actually he has accidentally worn a pair of my jeans by mistake. I had some black jeans a few yrs ago that my mom had bought me some yrs ago. I dunno how they ended up in his clothes lol. He accidentally wore them thinking they were his & I didn't catch it. We went to an Arlo Guthrie concert & I never caught it until I got back home & noticed. He said he noticed the jeans fit really loose on him & thought he had lost some weight. He is a size large & I am a 24 lol...


----------



## ashmamma84

very casual day (I'm tired)

dark wash bootcut denim - ninewest
country/western print shirt - lb
matching cami - lb
chunky turquoise ring
hammered cuff
silver spiral earbobs
frye sam boots
big tan leather hobo


----------



## Shala

Black Trousers-LB
Army green wrap-around top-Ashely Stewart
Black Leather t-strap heels-Aerosoles
Muted Gold chunky necklace-LB
Lots of Gold bangle bracelets-Ashley Stewart
Black Marc Ecko bag-with skulls


----------



## Mishty

I'm wearing a tie dye shirt with "Peace, Love and Hotwings" on it...the largest size they had was xl....it's kinda snug. 
And some horrible old green exercise shorts, a gray hoodie and pink flipflops...


I look like a kid going to summer camp...in December!!! :doh: 

View attachment 1204081140a.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

cardigan: UO
dress: h&m
necklace: flowershop.


----------



## kayrae

When you have the time, can we have a close-up of that necklace? It looks very interesting.


----------



## Surlysomething

Navy blue Christmas nightshirt with snowmen on it

yes, it's 3:45pm


----------



## glann.smith

Coming up straight away from office ... i am wearing black trousers and sky blue shirt...nice thread


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I'm at Kayrae's house and thought I would take advantage of her mac computer. Tops from Old Navy, Jeans Lane Bryant. 

View attachment Photo 549.jpg

View attachment Photo 554.jpg


----------



## Weeze

I'm wearing an obnoxious amount of walmart crap.
Chip and Dale pajama pants.
and a plain, black, long sleeve shirt. 
both walmart.
Along with my white and green polka dot panties.


----------



## ashmamma84

3/4 length olive colored v-neck sweater
glen plaid trousers
brown suede wedge boots
"happiness" earrings in chinese lettering
silver aztec cuff
bright red wool michael kors walking coat
brown work tote


----------



## indy500tchr

red empire turtle neck w/ bell sleeves (tis the season), black pants, and tennis shoes. Gotta love casual teacher clothes!!!


----------



## Weeze

Syracuse Sweatshirt.
Jeans from ON 
black converse.

Ooh yeah.
Its a good morning


----------



## kayrae

Top: Designed by my co-worker, the shirt is American Apparel 
Jeans: Torrid
Red coat: Old Navy (borrowed from URtalking2Jenn)


----------



## Tarella

My favorite old, red, holely sweatshirt, panties,no bra, white sports socks, ponytail, diamond earings, makeup, lipgloss, teeth whitener strips, and a smile.


----------



## Weeze

Tarella said:


> My favorite old, red, holely sweatshirt, panties,no bra, white sports socks, ponytail, diamond earings, makeup, lipgloss, teeth whitener strips, and a smile.



Sounds like me on friday nights with no roommate


----------



## QueenB

kayrae said:


> Top: Designed by my co-worker, the shirt is American Apparel
> Jeans: Torrid
> Red coat: Old Navy (borrowed from URtalking2Jenn)



cuute coat


----------



## george83

My work clothes and a coca cola santa hat.


----------



## kayrae

Earrings: Urban Outfitters
Top: Torrid
shorts: Old Navy


----------



## AshleyEileen

I wore this* to get dinner:

Hoodie: ON (boyfriend's)
Maylene and the Sons of Disaster V-Neck Tee: American Apparel
Gray knit gauchos: LB
Silver, blue, black, and yellow sneakers: Pro Keds via E-bay

:eat1:


*Excuse the dumb face. ahaha


----------



## QueenB

AshleyEileen said:


> I wore this*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoodie: ON (boyfriend's)
> Maylene and the Sons of Disaster V-Neck Tee: American Apparel
> Gray knit gauchos: LB
> Silver, blue, black, and yellow sneakers: Pro Keds via E-bay
> 
> to go buy this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eat1:
> 
> 
> *Excuse the dumb face. ahaha



red x's


----------



## AshleyEileen

QueenB said:


> red x's



UGH!
I fixed it.

Thanks!


----------



## QueenB

oh my god. i've been craving chinese food like, all week ;__;. 

p.s. you're cuute


----------



## troubadours

i did not go outside all day, so these are not real clothes. i just felt so comfy i had to share!~

what i wore to watch a bootleg of twilight (oh god, lolol), drink a copious amount of raspberry seltzer and play harvest moon for like 6 hours?????? ~finals week :





nightgown: target
plaid shirt: my grandpa's (LOL, VINTAGE1!!!)
leggings: american apparel


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

Man, you are all so fashionable! I love it. I see the clothes on the websites and things and I am always afraid to try them. I love the way they look on you guys! I am in serious need of a makeover!

It is freezing here so this is what I am wearing:

Grey sweatshirt from Avenue (at least 10 years old when it used to be Sizes Unlimited!)
Blue Jeans (Mainstreet Blues--Roamans)
White Socks (Hanes)
Pink Crocs

Yep, wanted to be comfy today. Didn't do much, and it has been rainy and wet all day. Love it! :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell

I have pink crocs too. Those LB gauchos I think as the same ones I have. They look better on your tho...


----------



## MoonGoddess

Yeah, it is over the top, but I had to get the pictures done, so I spent the evening in an Italian gown I got on Ebay for 25.00. Not too shabby. As soon as the photos were taken and we called it quits, I put on my flannel jammies.


----------



## Weeze

heh. i'm comfy 
Red Budweiser/Kasey Kahne t-shirt. (I sell NASCAR collectables. lol.)
Grey pants with my college's name in yellow down the leg.
fun shtuff.


----------



## kayrae

lookin' good, moongoddess


----------



## Surlysomething

A khaki colored hoodie type dress. SO comfy and cute.


----------



## Cors

Grey cardigan dress I bought recently. I love how it makes me look curvier <3


----------



## ashmamma84

Cors said:


> Grey cardigan dress I bought recently. I love how it makes me look curvier <3



Damn. You have a cute lil shape! Great dress too!


----------



## kayrae

wowzer... cute outfit


----------



## Weeze

Cors, you're so adorable!
I love the dress!!


----------



## thatgirl08

Cors said:


> Grey cardigan dress I bought recently. I love how it makes me look curvier <3



I adore this dress and it looks great on you. :]


----------



## DeerVictory

Cors said:


> Grey cardigan dress I bought recently. I love how it makes me look curvier <3



You are SO hot.


----------



## cherylharrell

You don't look plus size at all in that. Maybe I need to get me a dress like that...


----------



## succubus_dxb

Cors said:


> Grey cardigan dress I bought recently. I love how it makes me look curvier <3



Good god, you're smokin! I think i'd pop a few buttons off of that.... lol


----------



## kayrae

aha... we're a bunch of pervs


----------



## Fascinita

Cors said:


> Grey cardigan dress I bought recently. I love how it makes me look curvier <3



You're beautiful.


----------



## kinkykitten

Really dodgy blue pjs... I look awful at the moment lol


----------



## sweet&fat

Cors said:


> Grey cardigan dress I bought recently. I love how it makes me look curvier <3



Wow, sexpot! You look fantastic in it!


----------



## MoonGoddess

kayrae said:


> lookin' good, moongoddess


_
Thank you sweetness!_


----------



## MoonGoddess

Cors said:


> Grey cardigan dress I bought recently. I love how it makes me look curvier <3



_Wow, you are absolutely stunning!_


----------



## Cors

Aw, thanks all! *blush*


----------



## MissToodles

boring outfit I wore to my final

jacket & shirt: old navy
jeans : silhouettes


----------



## kayrae

LOVE IT. This outfit is a winner. I don't think it's boring at all. Also, love the hair.


----------



## Tad

MissToodles said:


> boring outfit I wore to my final
> 
> jacket & shirt: old navy
> jeans : silhouettes



You might call it boring....but I hope there were no FA seated near you or they may have had a hard time focusing on their exam, as I'd say it is very cute. Sometimes casual looks very good


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

MissToodles said:


> boring outfit I wore to my final
> 
> jacket & shirt: old navy
> jeans : silhouettes




wow you are wicked cute and the perfect size!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I'm wearing baggy black jean skater shorts that hit me mid calf....a long sleeve black t shirt and a hot pink betty boop t shirt that says angel on it. I am wearing my hair in little pig tails. I feel cute in this outfit


----------



## MissToodles

kayrae said:


> LOVE IT. This outfit is a winner. I don't think it's boring at all. Also, love the hair.



Thanks a lot and I love your new hair as well. The bangs really make your features stand out, tres cute you! 



edx said:


> You might call it boring....but I hope there were no FA seated near you or they may have had a hard time focusing on their exam, as I'd say it is very cute. Sometimes casual looks very good



Haha, my program is 98% female, which is fine by me, a more sisterhood vibe runs throughout all of my classes. I wasn't feeling too hot because the jeans fit me out of the dryer but by the end of the day, they're super baggy and mc hammer-esque. 






BigBellySSBBW said:


> wow you are wicked cute and the perfect size!



Thanks and to quote Wesley Willis "you're as sweet as a bag of domino's sugar". Thanks cutie babe!


----------



## Weeze

Red Kasey Kahne t-shirt
Gray sweatpants with my college's name written down the leg in Yellow.
Black Fall Out Boy zip up hoodie that's like, a billion years old.

And i'm pretty much wearing this gray fleece blanket with the Female symbol in white all over it.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I bought leggings at work today and took a few pictures while I was in the fitting room. I wish they were super opaque and then I might be able to wear them alone. I'm not sure if I can pull off the look though.


Excuse the socks.
ahaha


cardigan: LB
tank: ON


----------



## troubadours

AshleyEileen said:


> I bought leggings at work today and took a few pictures while I was in the fitting room. I wish they were super opaque and then I might be able to wear them alone. I'm not sure if I can pull off the look though.
> 
> 
> Excuse the socks.
> ahaha
> 
> 
> cardigan: LB
> tank: ON



you can definitely pull off the leggings look. leggings > real pants in my book. also, that tank is lovely. waaant


----------



## AshleyEileen

troubadours said:


> you can definitely pull off the leggings look. leggings > real pants in my book. also, that tank is lovely. waaant



Thanks, lady!
I just need to find thicker ones.

And that tank is on sale at Old Navy.
=]


----------



## MoonGoddess

_You all are just so damned cute!_


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> I bought leggings at work today and took a few pictures while I was in the fitting room. I wish they were super opaque and then I might be able to wear them alone. I'm not sure if I can pull off the look though.
> 
> 
> Excuse the socks.
> ahaha
> 
> 
> cardigan: LB
> tank: ON



Ahh, the tank top looks adorable! And the leggings in good too, IMO.


----------



## Friday

It's bloody cold and we're waiting for an ice storm to put the icing on about 6-8 inches of snow. I'm wearing socks, a pair of 'the world's softest socks' over them and a pair of fuzzy slippers over that. Gray striped flannel sleep pants, a blue, lavender and pink flowered long sleeve tunic sleep top, and a red polar fleece pull over. I also have one of those nice, plush throw blankies in a smoky plum over my lap. If the ice knocks the power out I'm prepared with long underwear, a couple of triple mink blankets* and a stack of books next to the bed. I'm tired of snow and ice. It's supposed to RAIN here, not do the great, white north thing.

*These triple mink blankets are to die for. Very reasonably priced, very thick, soft and warm, they wear and wash well although due to their plush thickness I don't think you could wash anything bigger than a twin size at home and even then only if you had a super size washer capacity. We take ours up to the laudromat and use the commercial size washers when they need to be washed. Aliena and Tina can both testify to their luscious warmth. If this shitty winter continues I may buy one of the robes.

http://www.cuddlemewarm.com/


----------



## thatgirl08

Mink blankets:// with real minks?


----------



## Friday

No! Heavens no. That would be disgusting (and certainly not washable). They are some kind of synthetic fiber but they are warm, thick and luxurious. Beats the heck out of wool.


----------



## thatgirl08

Friday said:


> No! Heavens no. That would be disgusting (and certainly not washable). They are some kind of synthetic fiber but they are warm, thick and luxurious. Beats the heck out of wool.



Ah, that's good! I was just thinking about how many minks would have to go into making an entire triple layer mink blanket and I was like that's the saddest thing ever but I didn't want to like be a huge bitch about it, ahah. But yeah.. good to know! It sounds nice!


----------



## Friday

They just call them mink because they are so plush. My niece made me promise that when she graduates from college and gets her first 'real' place that I'll buy her one for a house warming gift. Probably the one with the Orcas.


----------



## thatgirl08

Friday said:


> They just call them mink because they are so plush. My niece made me promise that when she graduates from college and gets her first 'real' place that I'll buy her one for a house warming gift. Probably the one with the Orcas.



Aw, I want one too. LAST MINUTE CHRISTMAS GIFT?


----------



## Surlysomething

Friday said:


> *These triple mink blankets are to die for. Very reasonably priced, very thick, soft and warm, they wear and wash well although due to their plush thickness I don't think you could wash anything bigger than a twin size at home and even then only if you had a super size washer capacity. We take ours up to the laudromat and use the commercial size washers when they need to be washed. Aliena and Tina can both testify to their luscious warmth. If this shitty winter continues I may buy one of the robes.
> 
> http://www.cuddlemewarm.com/


 

I looooove 'mink' blankets. I sleep with one every night, they're so soft and warm.


----------



## Aliena

Friday said:


> It's bloody cold and we're waiting for an ice storm to put the icing on about 6-8 inches of snow. I'm wearing socks, a pair of 'the world's softest socks' over them and a pair of fuzzy slippers over that. Gray striped flannel sleep pants, a blue, lavender and pink flowered long sleeve tunic sleep top, and a red polar fleece pull over. I also have one of those nice, plush throw blankies in a smoky plum over my lap. If the ice knocks the power out I'm prepared with long underwear, a couple of triple mink blankets* and a stack of books next to the bed. I'm tired of snow and ice. It's supposed to RAIN here, not do the great, white north thing.
> 
> *These triple mink blankets are to die for. Very reasonably priced, very thick, soft and warm, they wear and wash well although due to their plush thickness I don't think you could wash anything bigger than a twin size at home and even then only if you had a super size washer capacity. We take ours up to the laudromat and use the commercial size washers when they need to be washed. Aliena and Tina can both testify to their luscious warmth. If this shitty winter continues I may buy one of the robes.
> 
> http://www.cuddlemewarm.com/






The bestest, softest, cuddliest, beautifulerest, warmerest, erest, erest, blanket in the world. It was also the best "get-well" presents I've ever received! Thanks me purty-lady!


----------



## Weeze

Temple sweatpants (from Temple U, of course haha)
and a white 3/4 sleeve tee from old navy.
I can't believe i'm actually squeezing into these XXL's. I never used to wear ANYTHING even SOMEWHAT tight...


----------



## ladle

My fave T SHirt
Don't Hassle the Hoff 

View attachment Photo 63.jpg


----------



## Friday

Aliena said:


> The bestest, softest, cuddliest, beautifulerest, warmerest, erest, erest, blanket in the world. It was also the best "get-well" presents I've ever received! Thanks me purty-lady!



Does the Wubby Tubby let you use it now and then? :happy:


----------



## Weeze

I seem to be wearing this white button-up shirt a lot. 
Yesterday I wore it under a dress/jumper thing to work and the gapping was covered.

RIGHT NOW....
Black ribbed tank top -LB
White button-up -Fashion Bug (I just don't button over the chest, hence the tank top)
Jeans -No clue. I got them at Vanity Fair outlet mall!
Chucks taylors.
Bright green headband with white polka dots.
"pearl" bracelet. 

I feel cute. Maybe pictures later


----------



## cherylharrell

Blue silk pj's & slippers from my mom. Merry Christmas & Merry everything. Hope you all get new pj's...


----------



## DeerVictory

annnd with mittens. 






blouse - fanplusfriend
cardigan - ?
skirt - someone on egl_comm_sales 
scarf - h&m 
hat - urban outfitters
necklace - modcloth


----------



## AshleyEileen

Christmas Outfit!

Dress: Torrid
Leggings: Lane Bryant


----------



## The Orange Mage

My closet had no long sleeve T-shirts or non-hoodie sweaterish things for the longest time until this week. Here's pics with two of them. There's a few other good ones that are unavailable atm.





brown/black, stripey, warm. winner.





clingy, black/blue, stripey, also a winner.

also, it's not a fancy pose...not enough time on a 10 sec. timer for that. it's me preserving my eyesight. freakin' bright-ass flash...

thank god these were accidentally take on 640x480, since I haven't shaved in a few days. oh well.

and before anyone asks, no new bellbottoms for christmas...just haven't managed to find any that are perfect enough to pounce on.


----------



## Crystal

Raegan said:


> annnd with mittens.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh em gee. You look frakin' adorable!
> 
> [quote="AshleyEileen, post: 1033044"]Christmas Outfit!
> 
> Dress: Torrid
> Leggings: Lane Bryant[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I love your dress! For every $200 you spend at Torrid, you get a $10 gift card. After last weekend, I should be expecting $20. With their sweater dresses on sale for $38, I thought I was gonna make out with a sweet deal!
> 
> I called Customer Service to ask when I would be expecting those gift cards.
> 
> 10 weeks?!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I love your dress! For every $200 you spend at Torrid, you get a $10 gift card. After last weekend, I should be expecting $20. With their sweater dresses on sale for $38, I thought I was gonna make out with a sweet deal!

I called Customer Service to ask when I would be expecting those gift cards.

10 weeks?!![/QUOTE]


UGH! That blows.


----------



## cherylharrell

Love your bellbottoms. They look nice with the shirt. I showed the pic to my hubby & he wants to know where you got them.


----------



## troubadours

Raegan said:


> annnd with mittens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouse - fanplusfriend
> cardigan - ?
> skirt - someone on egl_comm_sales
> scarf - h&m
> hat - urban outfitters
> necklace - modcloth





AshleyEileen said:


> Christmas Outfit!
> 
> Dress: Torrid
> Leggings: Lane Bryant



you both look so cuuuteee


----------



## cherylharrell

I agree. I wish I looked that cute...


----------



## kayrae

Raegan, love the ensemble. AshleyEileen, that dress is cute. Now let me see the other sweater dresses!


----------



## The Orange Mage

cherylharrell said:


> Love your bellbottoms. They look nice with the shirt. I showed the pic to my hubby & he wants to know where you got them.



Which, the dark pair or the bigger lighter ones?

The darker pair are some old (70's/80's) Levi's 784 Big Bells. The lighter pair I found on eBay, but the actual item is here: http://www.comycom.de/lowslung-jean....html?sessID=ebc309f3e15785107cb5c5dbcad1c6af

Company is in Germany. Once you sign up the prices will no longer include the VAT Tax. I checked, and a pair of those shipping to America will be just about $100. I managed to snag a pair on eBay (yay for the "Show Worldwide" button) for roughly $40.


----------



## george83

Raegan said:


> annnd with mittens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blouse - fanplusfriend
> cardigan - ?
> skirt - someone on egl_comm_sales
> scarf - h&m
> hat - urban outfitters
> necklace - modcloth



Looking beautiful as always Raegan


----------



## Crystal

This is an outfit my mom got me for Christmas. 

Please excuse the bra. The cardigan hides those straps nicely. I just wanted to show off the back of the tank.  

View attachment Dimensions 3.jpg


View attachment Dimensions 4.jpg


View attachment Dimensions 2.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info! I'll have the check out EBAY I guess. $100 shipping is more than we can afford. I did get the hubby a few yrs or so ago a pair of Levi's with flared legs. That'll have to do him for now...


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

CrystalUT11 said:


> This is an outfit my mom got me for Christmas.
> 
> Please excuse the bra. The cardigan hides those straps nicely. I just wanted to show off the back of the tank.



I love that top. I wish my mom could shop so well.


----------



## AshleyEileen

troubadours said:


> you both look so cuuuteee





cherylharrell said:


> I agree. I wish I looked that cute...





kayrae said:


> Raegan, love the ensemble. AshleyEileen, that dress is cute. Now let me see the other sweater dresses!



Merci beaucoup! :wubu:

I didn't get another sweater dress. I got the houndstooth one. =]
I'm still a bit uneasy in them still. 





CrystalUT11 said:


> This is an outfit my mom got me for Christmas.
> 
> Please excuse the bra. The cardigan hides those straps nicely. I just wanted to show off the back of the tank.



I loooove it! You're adorable!


----------



## thatgirl08

Everyone looks adorable!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Top: Led Zeppelin T-Shirt. Forget where I got it. Tightest top I have.
Bottoms: They're tight, stretch, and otherwise fit a lot like my Levi's in my previous post. I love these, and you'll never guess where I got them. Anyone think they know?


----------



## Layla Kayla

I'm wearing a sweatshirt and jeans, that are very, very comfortable!!!! You should try it


----------



## Weeze

Jeans, chucks and thissssss t-shirt. If you can't tell, it says "Gimme a little somthin somethin"... because i'm hot like that. kiddinggggg. Its from Torrid 
ignore the faceeee





most exciting, however, is the fact that I actually took the time to do my hair/make up. I neverrrrr bother. Today i did, and i'm happy bout it


----------



## Crystal

krismiss said:


> Jeans, chucks and thissssss t-shirt. If you can't tell, it says "Gimme a little somthin somethin"... because i'm hot like that. kiddinggggg. Its from Torrid
> ignore the faceeee
> 
> most exciting, however, is the fact that I actually took the time to do my hair/make up. I neverrrrr bother. Today i did, and i'm happy bout it



Oh my goodness...that second picture. Your face is so gorgeous and sparkly and beautiful!


----------



## Weeze

CrystalUT11 said:


> Oh my goodness...that second picture. Your face is so gorgeous and sparkly and beautiful!



aww!!! thanks! You're so sweet!!


----------



## kayrae

very cute, krissmiss. here's a new outfit


----------



## HollyGirl

im wearing thin elbow length scoop neck shirt. and a ankle length black and white plaid skirt. hair in a bun, thick black glasses. 


i think i look like a secretary! lol


----------



## Crystal

HollyGirl said:


> im wearing thin elbow length scoop neck shirt. and a ankle length black and white plaid skirt. hair in a bun, thick black glasses.
> 
> 
> i think i look like a secretary! lol



Secretaries are sexy!

I love putting on my black-rimmed Lisa Loeb glasses and a cute skirt. :batting:


----------



## VickiNicole

black panties and Always
:blush:


----------



## petersonj80

sleeping time for me.. wearing polo t shirt and nice old levis jeans...


----------



## Suze

i'm not ashamed to admit i've been ridiculously bored the last few days.

1. 
dress- cellbes
scarf- don't remember. probably vintage.
cardi- h&m
leggings- indiska
hair clip- h&m
shoes- bianco
bag- accessorizes

2.
tee- urban outfitters in london
skirt- ellos
leggings- indiska
scarf- "vivienne westwood", ebay
yellow socks- who cares??


----------



## Gingembre

Ha ha - I LOVE that top pic of you Sooz! And I want your Radiohead tee!

Today I am wearing black and white checked pj bottoms and a black tee. When I eventually drag my ass out of bed and get dressed, I will be wearing dark blue jeans, an I <3 NY tee and a grey jumper. I need to practise the art of taking photos of myself! I aim to get to the standards of susie, raegan and troubadours!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Longsleeve Ringer T-Shirt found at Kohl's on the 70% off rack
My vintage Levi 784s






Bad lighting, bad cellphone camera.


----------



## thatgirl08

The Orange Mage said:


> Longsleeve Ringer T-Shirt found at Kohl's on the 70% off rack
> My vintage Levi 784s
> 
> Bad lighting, bad cellphone camera.



I like that shirt.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm feeling romantic today. 












hat: Baby, the stars shine bright
Cardigan: H&M
Shirt: fanplusfriend
skirt: bought on egl_comm_sales
necklace: modcloth.com


----------



## thatgirl08

I was waiting for my friend to finish trying clothes on, so I was like, hey, picture. 

Tank top - Lane Bryant.
Jeans - Old Navy.
Hoodie - Torrid.
Shoes - Payless.
Bag - Torrid. 

You can't really see it there, but it's super cute:


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> I was waiting for my friend to finish trying clothes on, so I was like, hey, picture.
> 
> Tank top - Lane Bryant.
> Jeans - Old Navy.
> Hoodie - Torrid.
> Shoes - Payless.
> Bag - Torrid.
> 
> You can't really see it there, but it's super cute:




I totally just repped you for the zebra stripes. I have a mild zebra stripe obsession right now. hahaha.


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> I totally just repped you for the zebra stripes. I have a mild zebra stripe obsession right now. hahaha.



Haha, me too. I love animal print in general.


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> Haha, me too. I love animal print in general.



Me toooo.
Actually, when I was moving into my dorm, I realized I had to get my own hair dryer (obviously)....
I am now the chick with the leopard print hair dryer. I love it.


----------



## Suze

Raegan said:


> I'm feeling romantic today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat: Baby, the stars shine bright
> Cardigan: H&M
> Shirt: fanplusfriend
> skirt: bought on egl_comm_sales
> necklace: modcloth.com


that hat looks great on you!
no wait,the whole outfit does 


thatgirl08 said:


> I was waiting for my friend to finish trying clothes on, so I was like, hey, picture.
> 
> Tank top - Lane Bryant.
> Jeans - Old Navy.
> Hoodie - Torrid.
> Shoes - Payless.
> Bag - Torrid.
> 
> You can't really see it there, but it's super cute:


too cute!


----------



## cherylharrell

The stuff looks so good on ya'll. I like the hat. Where is the cute rainbow print purse from?


----------



## Surlysomething

My new dark denim jeans.
New hoodie I got for Christmas that is a grape purple colour with a lighter purple pattern all over it. SO CUTE. New reeboks.

I look pretty cute if I don't say so myself. Must take pictures of the hoodie, I LURVE it.



Edit:
I took a quick pic at work to show the hoodie. Hehe.


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> You can't really see it there, but it's super cute:
> 
> [IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/2ep4lty.jpg




So cute!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

thatgirl08 said:


> I was waiting for my friend to finish trying clothes on, so I was like, hey, picture.
> 
> Tank top - Lane Bryant.
> Jeans - Old Navy.
> Hoodie - Torrid.
> Shoes - Payless.
> Bag - Torrid.



o.k. love the whole thing. so cute.


----------



## kayrae

hey biatch. talk to me on aim.


----------



## g-squared

I went shopping today and I bought a new jacket at marshall's, which coincidentally is where I bought the t-shirt I'm wearing underneath.


----------



## kayrae

nice, g.

here is me, off to nowhere:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Top: Same ol' thing from Target you've seen once before.
Jeans: _New eBay find!_ Jeans from Silver. It's from their "Red Label" line, which is tighter and straighter from the waist to the knees, of course with some stretch. This is awesome because their normal line is built for decently curvy women with big hips and thighs. They're two sizes too big (they use the "designer" sizes ala 25, 26, 27, and so on...) but add a belt and they look well fitted. This is probably my new favorite pair of jeans.

Also, my butt. Please be gentle. :blush:


----------



## DeerVictory

The Orange Mage said:


> Top: Same ol' thing from Target you've seen once before.
> Jeans: _New eBay find!_ Jeans from Silver. It's from their "Red Label" line, which is tighter and straighter from the waist to the knees, of course with some stretch. This is awesome because their normal line is built for decently curvy women with big hips and thighs. They're two sizes too big (they use the "designer" sizes ala 25, 26, 27, and so on...) but add a belt and they look well fitted. This is probably my new favorite pair of jeans.
> 
> Also, my butt. Please be gentle. :blush:



Your legs go on for miles. :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va)

In case you're ever jealous of people with lymphedema...here is my psycho Tyrolean hiker/Solid Gold dancer/Jazzercise instructor/hernia patient compression get-up. awwwwwww yeah, baby, FASHION! with CROCS! mmm....


----------



## The Orange Mage

Raegan said:


> Your legs go on for miles. :wubu:



Thanks! :blush: Those jeans are a size 28x35, lol.

I would think more guys than you think have long legs, it's just that men's fashion almost never emphasizes that.


----------



## cherylharrell

If my hubby wore those I'd have to hem them for him. He is 5'3 is is the same height as Davy Jones of the Monkees...


----------



## g-squared

thatgirl08 said:


> I was waiting for my friend to finish trying clothes on, so I was like, hey, picture.
> 
> Tank top - Lane Bryant.
> Jeans - Old Navy.
> Hoodie - Torrid.
> Shoes - Payless.
> Bag - Torrid.
> 
> You can't really see it there, but it's super cute:



I can't decide if I liked you better as a lion or a zebra.


----------



## Weeze

Just thought i'd mention...
The fabulous hair dry happens to be seen in my Products You love thread post.

Its seriously amazing.


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> Me toooo.
> Actually, when I was moving into my dorm, I realized I had to get my own hair dryer (obviously)....
> I am now the chick with the leopard print hair dryer. I love it.



That's awesome! Where did you get it from!?



susieQ said:


> too cute!





cherylharrell said:


> The stuff looks so good on ya'll. I like the hat. Where is the cute rainbow print purse from?





Surlysomething said:


> So cute!





URTalking2Jenn said:


> o.k. love the whole thing. so cute.



Thanks everyone! Cheryl, the purse is from Torrid.. it's on clearance right now!



g-squared said:


> I can't decide if I liked you better as a lion or a zebra.



I think it depends on whether I'm angry or not.



kayrae said:


> here is me, off to nowhere:



Suppppppper cute! I love that dress:]


----------



## Weeze

It was a gift from my aunt. She got one of the nice ones from a salon supply store since she's got her liscence... it works SO fast!


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> It was a gift from my aunt. She got one of the nice ones from a salon supply store since she's got her liscence... it works SO fast!



Oh dude that's sweet.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info! I'll have to check out Torrid's clearance online since the nearest one is 100 miles away...


----------



## MissToodles

What sort of lighting does everyone use for iphoto? The lighting in my living room is terrible, any suggestions.

Anyway, still wearing this outfit. Real glamour to combat the crush of people at Costco. The forecast predicts 1-3 inches. Death snow everyone! Stay inside or panic and buy in bulk.


shirt-prepink torrid, 5 years old
jeans-Old Navy. There's zippers on my heinie.

And because I don't want to de-chinnfy, I included a photo with my chins.


----------



## kayrae

too cute for life


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> too cute for life


^
KINDA creepy compliment right there, kayrae


----------



## kayrae

it's true, i'm a creepy girl. too creepy for life :bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

Blue skinny jeans from Deb store, blue long sleeve top with print on it, blue sweater with fur collar my mom got me for Christmas, black shoe boots, necklace, earrings, rings, bracelets etc. This time I got on here while I was wearing something other than pj's lol...


----------



## MissToodles

kayrae said:


> nice, g.
> 
> here is me, off to nowhere:





kayrae said:


> nice, g.
> 
> I want to raid your closet except it wouldn't fit me and end up ruined. Then you would cry because you would have nothing to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz (di-va) said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you're ever jealous of people with lymphedema...here is my psycho Tyrolean hiker/Solid Gold dancer/Jazzercise instructor/hernia patient compression get-up. awwwwwww yeah, baby, FASHION! with CROCS! mmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your figure looks very cute in the outfit. Maybe if you wore metallic leggings , it would be even more solid gold like!
Click to expand...


----------



## Crystal

Sorry for the horrible camera job, guys. My camera wasn't cooperating this morning before class. 

View attachment Resize.jpg


View attachment Resize 2.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Love that half cardigan. Cuuute!


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Sorry for the horrible camera job, guys. My camera wasn't cooperating this morning before class.



I love that cardi!
Where's it from?


----------



## Tooz

CrystalUT11 said:


> Sorry for the horrible camera job, guys. My camera wasn't cooperating this morning before class.



I have that cardi. I LOVE it.

AE: it's Lane Bryant, circa 2006.


----------



## LisaInNC

I am wearing combat boots and a jock strap


----------



## ashmamma84

LisaInNC said:


> I am wearing combat boots and a jock strap



Mmmm SO sexy, Lisa. I think I'm in love...:wubu:


----------



## LisaInNC

ashmamma84 said:


> Mmmm SO sexy, Lisa. I think I'm in love...:wubu:



I know...I am so hot. Text me later and we can have textsex.


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I love that cardi!
> Where's it from?





thatgirl08 said:


> Love that half cardigan. Cuuute!





Tooz said:


> I have that cardi. I LOVE it.
> 
> AE: it's Lane Bryant, circa 2006.



Yep yep. I saw it, immediately fell in love, and had to have it. I can't believe it's 3 years old...


----------



## Weeze

So, this is what i'm wearing now. I love how they sorta match. I also love the 'tard face 




BUT this is the masterpiece I decided to wear to work today


----------



## thatgirl08

Very cute work outfit:]


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> Very cute work outfit:]



I agree. 

Loving the bra, too.

*loves cute, pink, fun bras*


----------



## Weeze

Thanks girlies


----------



## Tom234

Business casual, which is a debatable label. For my workplace, it means slacks and a buttoned-up collared shirt. Dress shoes. Dark socks. Although a tie is optional, it still sounds more than casual.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> I have that cardi. I LOVE it.
> 
> AE: it's Lane Bryant, circa 2006.




Ugh. That was before my time there.


----------



## MissToodles

Kris, is it a two piece set or a jumper? Cute outfit!


My outfit:

dress: target
leggings: roaman's


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Just wearing wearing a long white cotton print top w/ pink/ sage & periwinkle blue floral motifs.
A pair of very soft black terry cloth yoga pants [though I've not done yoga since I was 8yo.]. LOL!
And a long, sweater type duster that's black. I bought it from SILHOUETTES back in L8 2002. Soft & warm this time of year.

Toodles.
JenCoBu


----------



## Weeze

I'm trashy-chic 
jk
I'm not actually gonna wear this in public... for multiple reasons.
HOWEVER... It is comfy for just around the house.


----------



## Cors

krismiss said:


> I'm trashy-chic
> jk
> I'm not actually gonna wear this in public... for multiple reasons.
> HOWEVER... It is comfy for just around the house.



Casual is good. If I can curl up next to that I won't want to leave the house either!


----------



## Suze

krismiss said:


> I'm trashy-chic
> jk
> I'm not actually gonna wear this in public... for multiple reasons.
> HOWEVER... It is comfy for just around the house.


Where did you get those sweat (?) pants?
they are great. want! :smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08

I second the sweat pant love.


----------



## Crystal

I third it. 

There is nothing better than a good pair of cute sweatpants. I'd love a pair of blue PINK ones from VS, but they don't like fat girls.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> I third it.
> 
> There is nothing better than a good pair of cute sweatpants. I'd love a pair of blue PINK ones from VS, but they don't like fat girls.



Me toooooooo. I lust for those sweatpants. Seriously.


----------



## Tooz

CrystalUT11 said:


> I third it.
> 
> There is nothing better than a good pair of cute sweatpants. I'd love a pair of blue PINK ones from VS, but they don't like fat girls.




omg tell me about it! I have wanted to wear Pink stuff forever, but the highest size is a large. LAFF


----------



## cherylharrell

I have some pink sweat pants made of terry town material. I also have a pair like them in blue. Got them in the Deb store yrs ago. They are cute enough to wear out...


----------



## Weeze

susieQ said:


> Where did you get those sweat (?) pants?
> they are great. want! :smitten:



haha, umm... There's a massive indoor drumline/color guard competition that takes place in Wildwood, NJ.
The pants are from that 
A bunch of us got matching pants because we won for the first time in our schools history (i.e. we were a big deal xD)....
EDIT:
Anddddd 
I don't know about co-ed colleges, but at MINE we pretty much wear sweatpants every single frickin day... Sooo great.
but, I don't know how it is at schools with actual boys and stuff... maybe girls dress up there?

SECOND EDIT:
CRYSTAL! I agree with youuuu. PINK stuff is SO cute. Why the hell does it only go to a L????


----------



## Tad

krismiss said:


> I don't know about co-ed colleges, but at MINE we pretty much wear sweatpants every single frickin day... Sooo great.
> but, I don't know how it is at schools with actual boys and stuff... maybe girls dress up there?
> 
> SECOND EDIT:
> CRYSTAL! I agree with youuuu. PINK stuff is SO cute. Why the hell does it only go to a L????



With regard to pink, something I discovered recently, when my wife got over her twenty-year long hate of pink, is that pink shows off contours like no other colour. :smitten: So naturally it would not be available in larger than size L, because nobody bigger than that would want to show off their shape, right? :doh:

With regard to what women were at college, back when I was a student what people wore* varied a lot by school. Where I was it tended to be very practical and the women were inclined to live in sweats, guys mostly in jeans. But when we would pass across the campus of a rival school down the highway wed always be shocked by the amount of trendy clothes, full make up, and so on. (we mostly looked down on them for it, reasoning that it showed that actual school and doing things could not be a priority. Which goes to show reverse snobbery can be just as silly as snobbery).

* The dinosaurs just wore scales, except in winter where theyd kill a wooly mammoth and wear its fur. Made their clothing budget much lower, lucky buggers.


----------



## Crystal

For anyone confused, PINK is actually a brand sold by Victoria's Secret. We aren't actually talking about the color pink. 

PINK is usually geared toward younger, college-aged women. They make perfume and body lotions, as well as clothing and lingerie. 

Although, PINK stuff does tend to be the color pink pretty often, hehe.


----------



## Tanuki

A new Cinematic Sunrise T-shirt I have been digging~







I <3 Panda bears


----------



## cherylharrell

There are some colleges that do make ya dress up, mainly some Christian colleges particularly independent Baptist ones. I went to Jerry Falwell's Baptist college for 2 1/2 yrs & back then they made ya wear dresses to class & stuff all the time. Pants could only be worn to Friday nite dinner & all day Sat & jeans could only be worn in your dorm. They wanted us to dress so appropriately & I HATED IT. LOL. I read awhile back that they now allow the kids to wear nice jeans to class etc. No fair. I suffered for 2 1/2 yrs. LOL...


----------



## Weeze

cherylharrell said:


> There are some colleges that do make ya dress up, mainly some Christian colleges particularly independent Baptist ones. I went to Jerry Falwell's Baptist college for 2 1/2 yrs & back then they made ya wear dresses to class & stuff all the time. Pants could only be worn to Friday nite dinner & all day Sat & jeans could only be worn in your dorm. They wanted us to dress so appropriately & I HATED IT. LOL. I read awhile back that they now allow the kids to wear nice jeans to class etc. No fair. I suffered for 2 1/2 yrs. LOL...



haha, oh wow.
This past semester I had an 8 AM dance class, and I ended up staying in the attire I wore for that for the rest of the morning (partly because it was comfortable, partly because I had 2 other classes right afterward and didn't have time to change)
It was awesome though. I lovez me some sweatpants.


----------



## kayrae

Top: Torrid
Skirt: Torrid
Cardigan: Yanked from a male roommate!
Shoes: Payless


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

kayrae said:


> Top: Torrid
> Skirt: Torrid
> Cardigan: Yanked from a male roommate!
> Shoes: Payless


look at you showing off you sexy legs at work. You go girl. It was a good outfit.


----------



## Tanuki

kayrae said:


> Top: Torrid
> Skirt: Torrid
> Cardigan: Yanked from a male roommate!
> Shoes: Payless



Oh So Cute! you look great 

hehehe I <3 Cardigans


----------



## troubadours

kayrae said:


> Top: Torrid
> Skirt: Torrid
> Cardigan: Yanked from a male roommate!
> Shoes: Payless



that cardi is amazing
work it gurl~


----------



## intraultra

krismiss said:


> I don't know about co-ed colleges, but at MINE we pretty much wear sweatpants every single frickin day... Sooo great.
> but, I don't know how it is at schools with actual boys and stuff... maybe girls dress up there?


There were always girls that dressed up. The ones in little dresses and heels made me laugh...but then, I pretty much hate dressing up.



kayrae said:


> Top: Torrid
> Skirt: Torrid
> Cardigan: Yanked from a male roommate!
> Shoes: Payless


Agreed about the cardigan...love it with the outfit.


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> A new Cinematic Sunrise T-shirt I have been digging~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 Panda bears



This T shirt is both fabulous and sinister, a rare combination indeed!!


----------



## Cors

Cuuute hooded evil cat top with kitty ears!


----------



## kimberly2380

I am wearing Blue capris with a Blue and Black Shirt. And black Pant.


----------



## troubadours

boring outfit to go to the malllll
View attachment 57281

View attachment 57282

black dress, target
yellow cardi, f21
blue tights, welovecolors
boots, urbn


----------



## Hole

Cors said:


> Cuuute hooded evil cat top with kitty ears!



I LOVE it.


----------



## Fascinita

A raincoat.


----------



## mossystate

closes blinds


----------



## Fascinita

mossystate said:


> closes blinds



You can run, but you can't hide! :happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Troubs, I hate you and how cute you are.


----------



## troubadours

AshleyEileen said:


> Troubs, I hate you and how cute you are.



can't we just be cute together!?


----------



## AshleyEileen

troubadours said:


> can't we just be cute together!?



Yes, please!
Show me your ways.


----------



## Weeze

i think we all need to have a sleepover, complete with sweat pantsssssss...

Wearing: too tight for wearing in public Boys Like Girls t-shirt (yeah, I know. I'm a lame-o x 10)
and the Wildwood sweatpants... again.


----------



## cherylharrell

Bummy pj's. But earlier when going out with friends I wore teal colored flarelegged corduroy jeans from Old Navy (from back when they had real sized clothes in their stores), a teal colored plaid flannel shirt from either Woman Within or Roamans, shoe boots, necklace, erraings, rings bracelet etc. I'm not much on plaids usually but this one was a cute color & not so masculinely looking...


----------



## Gingembre

Love that top, Cors!

I'm wearing lilac & white gingham pyjamas with a pink vest top under the top, and navy blue fleecey bed sock! Stylish!


----------



## Surlysomething

My favorite perfectly worn-in jeans. A black tshirt. Black bra. New white socks! ( i love me some new socks)


----------



## troubadours

wiwt the dinerrr

View attachment 57359


View attachment 57360


dress, leggings - target
vest - f21 (this is my first time wearing a vest, idk how i feel tbh)
boots - urbn
hat - my brothers?????


----------



## Weeze

troubadours said:


> wiwt the dinerr
> 
> dress, leggings - target
> vest - f21 (this is my first time wearing a vest, idk how i feel tbh)
> boots - urbn
> hat - my brothers?????



Love iiiiit! 
The vest is cute. 
I think I need to find that top, though.

Me right now:


----------



## Paul

Very cute look Troub. You look so serious in the first picture. You do have a good fashion sense. I love your hair as well. 


troubadours said:


> wiwt the dinerrr
> 
> View attachment 57359
> 
> 
> View attachment 57360
> 
> 
> dress, leggings - target
> vest - f21 (this is my first time wearing a vest, idk how i feel tbh)
> boots - urbn
> hat - my brothers?????


----------



## kayrae

Without glasses





Superman


----------



## Tanuki

I always love your cloths kayrae!

And troubadours and krismiss you both look fantastic in your new pics!

This is me today~

New shirt






New Pacman Hoodie! 






.....now I just need to find a hoodie with kitty ears in my size!


----------



## LisaInNC

T-Bear said:


> I always love your cloths kayrae!
> 
> New Pacman Hoodie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....now I just need to find a hoodie with kitty ears in my size!




I LOVE this hoodie!! OMG I want I want I want


----------



## Hole

kayrae said:


> Without glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superman



The outfit really suits you.  Nice choice!



I love your hoody T-bear.


----------



## troubadours

first day of class :3

View attachment 57524


View attachment 57520


View attachment 57521


View attachment 57523


View attachment 57522


cardi, legwarmers, dress - target
tights - avenue lol
boots - rocket dog via journeys (omg got them on sale for $20!!!)
necklace - urbn


----------



## Weeze

Troubs, I adoooore your hair!


----------



## shadowmaker87

i'm wearing my army uniform acu's) and getting ready for deployment!; and tryin not to think bout home but i know everything is ok at home n home will take care of it self!


----------



## kayrae

I am loving the cardigan, the boots, and the dress! I love your style, Troubs.

Here's a dress I just bought from Torrid recently. I am really into flowers right now. And ladies, can I just say something? I completely love this thread, mostly because you inspire me. I see your outfits and I see how you beauties work it!!!


----------



## george83

T-Bear said:


> New Pacman Hoodie!



THATS GOT TO BE THE COOLEST HOODIE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I wants lol.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

george,

where did you find the cute shirt you wear in your avatar? my daughter would love that!


----------



## george83

bobbleheaddoll said:


> george,
> 
> where did you find the cute shirt you wear in your avatar? my daughter would love that!







This top here??

I got it off ebay but its avaible on several gothic clothing sites, its by Hell Bunny

It comes in Red, white or purple.

Hell Bunny Top

This site sells it and ships to the US. Hope this helps


----------



## kinkykitten

Hate to put this image into your heads... but I'm wearing nothing but a smile!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

kayrae said:


> I am loving the cardigan, the boots, and the dress! I love your style, Troubs.
> 
> Here's a dress I just bought from Torrid recently. I am really into flowers right now. And ladies, can I just say something? I completely love this thread, mostly because you inspire me. I see your outfits and I see how you beauties work it!!!



That is such a pretty dress kayrae... You look gorgeous!


----------



## Tania

That's a gorgeous dress, Kayrae! I recently bought Torrid's bubble-hem chiffon in the black floral. Their dresses have been awesome lately.


----------



## george83

kinkykitten said:


> Hate to put this image into your heads... but I'm wearing nothing but a smile!!!



You must be bloody freezing 

Quick put on some clothes young lady!!!!!!


----------



## kayrae

Tania, post a picture with YOU in the dress. I would love to see it!


----------



## kinkykitten

george83 said:


> You must be bloody freezing
> 
> Quick put on some clothes young lady!!!!!!



Hahahaa I'm all wrapped up in blankets


----------



## kayrae

Naked and wrapped in blankets... you're funny!


----------



## Weeze

too-tight-to-wear-in-public Penn State t-shirt (that horror gets saved for the roommate, hahaha)
and bright yellow with rainbow heart pajama pants...

and pink flipflops for when I leave the room.

Shirt = Penn State, duh.
Pants = Vanity Fair Outlet
FlipFlops = ON


----------



## george83

kinkykitten said:


> Hahahaa I'm all wrapped up in blankets



So you lied to us your not naked at all 

The cheek of yea lol.


----------



## Tania

Your wish is my command, Kayrae!


----------



## Tania

And because I'm in the mood for dress-up:











The white sweater I bought the other night + Zaftique flowery dress I got a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AshleyEileen

krismiss said:


> too-tight-to-wear-in-public Penn State t-shirt (that horror gets saved for the roommate, hahaha)
> and bright yellow with rainbow heart pajama pants...
> 
> and pink flipflops for when I leave the room.
> 
> Shirt = Penn State, duh.
> Pants = Vanity Fair Outlet
> FlipFlops = ON



The horror is that it's a Penn State shirt.


----------



## george83

I'm wearing the skirt and one of the pairs of shoes I bought earlier today.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Eh, just another day at LB.

Blue Cardigan: Torrid
Striped Tube Top: LB
Necklace: FB
Pants: LB


----------



## george83

AshleyEileen said:


> Eh, just another day at LB.
> 
> Blue Cardigan: Torrid
> Striped Tube Top: LB
> Necklace: FB
> Pants: LB



extremely cute


----------



## AshleyEileen

george83 said:


> extremely cute



Merci beaucoup!
:blush:


----------



## george83

AshleyEileen said:


> Merci beaucoup!
> :blush:



je vous en prie


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

george83 said:


> This top here??
> 
> I got it off ebay but its avaible on several gothic clothing sites, its by Hell Bunny
> 
> It comes in Red, white or purple.
> 
> Hell Bunny Top
> 
> This site sells it and ships to the US. Hope this helps


 
thank you!


----------



## george83

bobbleheaddoll said:


> thank you!



No worries anything to help , your daughter must have great taste .


----------



## The Orange Mage

Stripy top: Target (Young Men's section)
Spooky top: Target (Junior's section during halloween)
Jeans: Silver Jeans [Red Label Fit] (eBay)

Stripy top is there for two reasons: (1) It's cold out, and (2) very short sleeves show hair.

I need to get (and experiment with!) Nair for Men...


----------



## kayrae

You shop in the juniors section?! Your clothes must be inexpensive... lucky


----------



## Fascinita

Big, fluffy white cotton robe.


----------



## liz (di-va)

My favorite cheap-ass Old Navy shirt that nonetheless makes me feel put-together and sexay.


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> Eh, just another day at LB.
> 
> Blue Cardigan: Torrid
> Striped Tube Top: LB
> Necklace: FB
> Pants: LB



Super cute!

As for me....






New shirt~


----------



## Weeze

I think the Bear needs to move to the US...

Preferably East coast


----------



## AshleyEileen

T-Bear said:


> Super cute!




:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

wore this the other day lol....belted dress is from wet seal...jeans are from my friend Adam's closet lol, and boots are from Payless. 

View attachment body.jpg


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

T-Bear said:


> Super cute!
> 
> As for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New shirt~



I want your dudzzzz :smitten:


----------



## kayrae

Very cute dress, Soliloquy.

Tania, I wanted to buy that dress but I could only allow myself one dress. That little number looks great on you. I am big fan of Torrid.


----------



## Tania

kayrae said:


> Tania, I wanted to buy that dress but I could only allow myself one dress. That little number looks great on you. I am big fan of Torrid.



I feel you there; they have so many great dresses! Thank you for the compliment; you look amazing in the dress you chose (I want it!).


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kayrae said:


> Very cute dress, Soliloquy.
> 
> Tania, I wanted to buy that dress but I could only allow myself one dress. That little number looks great on you. I am big fan of Torrid.



aw thankies!!!! :bow:


----------



## Fascinita

Naked. (Under my heather gray cotton nightshirt from Target.)


----------



## kayrae

Ooh la la :happy:


----------



## Weeze

White zip up hoodie -WallyWorld (yeah, I know..... )
Penn State t-shirt -gift from my uncle (PSU alum... slightly obsessed)
blue plaid flannel pants with a number 48 and Johnson on the leg - promotional crap from work, but free AND comfortable...


----------



## AshleyEileen

At work:
Sailor sweater; LB
Modern knit pants; LB
Necklace; FB


At home:
SEA tee


----------



## Jay West Coast

kayrae said:


> I am loving the cardigan, the boots, and the dress! I love your style, Troubs.
> 
> Here's a dress I just bought from Torrid recently. I am really into flowers right now. And ladies, can I just say something? I completely love this thread, mostly because you inspire me. I see your outfits and I see how you beauties work it!!!



Very cute, Kayrae!


----------



## Cors

Sweet outfits, AshleyEileen and Kayrae! 

I find this thread inspiring too, its fun to see colours and all that cuteness!


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> At work:
> Sailor sweater; LB
> Modern knit pants; LB
> Necklace; FB
> 
> 
> At home:
> SEA tee



As adorable as ever!

I love your cloths tooo.... :happy:


----------



## cherylharrell

bummy pj's. Yesterday I wore my old black sweater dress I got yrs ago in Stuarts Plus (how I miss them), black belt, black & gold earrings, god necklace, bracelets rings etc, black hair clips and my new black patent knee hi boots (which fit a wide calf) from Roamans...


----------



## AshleyEileen

T-Bear said:


> As adorable as ever!
> 
> I love your cloths tooo.... :happy:



I hope you know I thought of you after I put that shirt on.
haha


----------



## QueenB

kayrae! that dress looks amazing on you.


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> I hope you know I thought of you after I put that shirt on.
> haha



Hehe!

Awesome~


----------



## kayrae

Thanks for the compliments, guys, keep 'em coming :blush:

Hahaha. I wish more people would post their outfits.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

AshleyEileen said:


> At work:
> Sailor sweater; LB
> Modern knit pants; LB
> Necklace; FB



I was going to buy that LB sweater, but ran out of money. Maybe I'll get it later...btw.. you look great as always.


----------



## itsfine

Tank Top : 3x, The Deb
Teeshirt: 3x, Torrid
Sweatshirt: 3x, Old Navy
Jeans: 6 red, LB
Necklace: gift purchased from Etsy.com


----------



## itsfine

Tank Top : 3x, The Deb
Teeshirt: 3x, Torrid
Sweatshirt: 3x, Old Navy
Jeans: 6 red, LB
Necklace: gift purchased from Etsy.com


----------



## AshleyEileen

URTalking2Jenn said:


> I was going to buy that LB sweater, but ran out of money. Maybe I'll get it later...btw.. you look great as always.



Thanks, lady!


----------



## Jennifer72

This pic is cross posted from the recent pics thread. But I thought I'd share what I'm wearing going out tonight 





Everything I'm wearing is from my current mecca, Torrid


----------



## Tania

Looking great, Jennifer and Manda!


----------



## Tanuki

I love this thread way to much...

itsfine you are a real beauty!


----------



## Jennifer72

Tania said:


> Looking great, Jennifer and Manda!



Thanks Tania!


----------



## Tad

down-filled jacket from Eddie Bauer (picked it up 60% off, a couple of years ago)

toque was a recent sale purchase at Sears, picked it up because it is thin enough to shove in a pocket, so I use it when I'm going to be in and out of buildings and not out in the cold for too long.

Underneath I'm wearing other stuff......but in January in Ottawa, who cares?


----------



## Surlysomething

edx said:


> down-filled jacket from Eddie Bauer (picked it up 60% off, a couple of years ago)
> 
> toque was a recent sale purchase at Sears, picked it up because it is thin enough to shove in a pocket, so I use it when I'm going to be in and out of buildings and not out in the cold for too long.
> 
> Underneath I'm wearing other stuff......but in January in Ottawa, who cares?




You look so...Canadian.


----------



## kayrae

I'm Hawaiian. I can wear muumuus, so there!






*ahem* I basically bought a vintage dress online that was a size too big. I can't sew, and apparently, I'm too lazy to find someone who can get it better fitted to flatter curves. I pretty much wear this as a nightgown. I really love the flower detail on the sleeves and the curly cues on the pockets. Overall, I think it's a pretty dress that looks like a sack on me. Ha!


----------



## intraultra

kayrae said:


> I'm Hawaiian. I can wear muumuus, so there!
> 
> *ahem* I basically bought a vintage dress online that was a size too big. I can't sew, and apparently, I'm too lazy to find someone who can get it better fitted to flatter curves. I pretty much wear this as a nightgown. I really love the flower detail on the sleeves and the curly cues on the pockets. Overall, I think it's a pretty dress that looks like a sack on me. Ha!



High waist belt?


----------



## cherylharrell

Bummy pj's but here's yesterdays pic of me. I am on the left & am wearing the teal sweater (from Fashion Bug) & teal flared pants (from either Roamans or Woman Within). The lady in the blue sweater is my hubbys cousin. 2 BBW's having a good time at Shoneys...  

View attachment DSCF2190.JPG


----------



## Tania

That sweater is so pretty, Cheryl! Looks great.

This is me, 30 seconds ago...

White lace top from LB (bought yesterday!) over a dotted cami from LB Outlet (almost a year ago), Macy*s jeans (that you can't see), my great-uncle's mother's cameo, and a hair-rose from Torrid's Spring '08 stuff.


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> That sweater is so pretty, Cheryl! Looks great.
> 
> This is me, 30 seconds ago...
> 
> White lace top from LB (bought yesterday!) over a dotted cami from LB Outlet (almost a year ago), Macy*s jeans (that you can't see), my great-uncle's mother's cameo, and a hair-rose from Torrid's Spring '08 stuff.




You have beautiful hair. :wubu:


----------



## DeerVictory

Sometimes I like to straddle that line between "aweee" and "...wut?" 

I acknowledge that this is more of a "..wut?" than anything. 







But OMG GUISS, it has crochet cherries. 






It makes me smile to think of how ridiculous I'm going to look, walking around in the middle of winter like I'm going to go berry picking.

also, I need a new petticoat.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> That sweater is so pretty, Cheryl! Looks great.
> 
> This is me, 30 seconds ago...
> 
> White lace top from LB (bought yesterday!) over a dotted cami from LB Outlet (almost a year ago), Macy*s jeans (that you can't see), my great-uncle's mother's cameo, and a hair-rose from Torrid's Spring '08 stuff.



I just tried that top on today! I loved it but it looked horrible on me. It looks great on you, though!



Raegan said:


> Sometimes I like to straddle that line between "aweee" and "...wut?"
> 
> I acknowledge that this is more of a "..wut?" than anything.



Amazingly beautiful. Always.


----------



## Tania

Awww, Thanks Raegan and Ashley!

R, that cherry sweater is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen! ADORABLE!


----------



## Oirish

I like that quirky style. It shows some personality.




Raegan said:


> Sometimes I like to straddle that line between "aweee" and "...wut?"
> 
> I acknowledge that this is more of a "..wut?" than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But OMG GUISS, it has crochet cherries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me smile to think of how ridiculous I'm going to look, walking around in the middle of winter like I'm going to go berry picking.
> 
> also, I need a new petticoat.


----------



## Crystal

Oirish said:


> I like that quirky style. It shows some personality.



I completely agree.

Gorgeous outfit, Raegan. 

This is one of those things that very few people could pull off.

I am not one of them.


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Gorgeous outfit, Raegan.
> 
> This is one of those things that very few people could pull off.
> 
> I am not one of them.



I bet you could. You're plenty cute enough. :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is the purple $5 sweater dress from Rainbow. It looks kinda blue in the pics for some reason. But it's purple. I may wear it to one of the 2 Arlo Guthrie concerts I am going to this month. Wooo...


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is the purple $5 sweater dress from Rainbow. It looks kinda blue in the pics for some reason. And my purple leggings look black lol. But it's purple. I may wear it to one of the 2 Arlo Guthrie concerts I am going to this month. Wooo...  

View attachment DSCF2217.JPG


View attachment DSCF2219.JPG


----------



## Tania

Cute outfit! I love purple; heart necklace is pretty, too!


----------



## Tanuki

This is a new pajama top I love it I cant stop wearing it cos its so soft and cuddly


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! I got the necklace at Torrid I think, a few yrs back...


----------



## LalaCity

kayrae said:


> I'm Hawaiian. I can wear muumuus, so there!



Oh my God -- I love your muumuu!


----------



## Fascinita

edx said:


> down-filled jacket from Eddie Bauer (picked it up 60% off, a couple of years ago)
> 
> toque was a recent sale purchase at Sears, picked it up because it is thin enough to shove in a pocket, so I use it when I'm going to be in and out of buildings and not out in the cold for too long.
> 
> Underneath I'm wearing other stuff......but in January in Ottawa, who cares?



Totally Northern Exposure. Cute!


----------



## Gingembre

I am still wearing my work clothes: grey jumper, white shirt & black trousers. Jazzed things up a bit with my red shoes!  (Can you tell I used 2 different flash setting much?! Lolz).


----------



## Cors

Gingembre said:


> I am still wearing my work clothes: grey jumper, white shirt & black trousers. Jazzed things up a bit with my red shoes!  (Can you tell I used 2 different flash setting much?! Lolz).



Hot shoes, and a lovely pop of colour indeed. How did they fare in the snow?


----------



## Gingembre

Cors said:


> Hot shoes, and a lovely pop of colour indeed. How did they fare in the snow?



Well, what I neglected to photograph was the sexy brown leather walking boots I walked to work in today! Lol!


----------



## kayrae

Cute outfit, Gingembre! Those red shoes are divine.


----------



## DeerVictory

This dress is from Innocent World. I have it in two colours, mint and cream. Someday, when I'm feeling ambitious enough, I'm going to go on a quest to find out if it comes in any other colours. 
The tights are mint as well, from We Love Colours.
The cardigan is from Torrid. 
The scarf is from UrbanOutfitters.
AND FINALLY, the glasses. I'm so psyched about these. I have a prescription for glasses, and have been on a quest for a decent pair. A friend of mine ordered these online and didn't like them, so I offered to buy them. squee. I don't want to wear them in public until I get the prescription filled.


----------



## DeerVictory

erg double post.


----------



## Tania

i luff that dress!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Raegan said:


>



I could just eat you up!:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Gingembre

Ahhh Raegan I absolutely adore you! Gonna be adding your name to the Crush thread later methinks!


----------



## Allie Cat

Raegan said:


>



It's almost disturbing how adorable you are.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Yay shirts.






Stripey longsleeve t-shirt with hood. Got for like $10.






Almost too-small nightmare before christmas shirt from hot topic.

If you can't tell, I have fallen madly in love with purple.


----------



## Ella_galaxy

I can't wait to post here. I'd simply describe what I'm wearing, as in earlier posts, but... a.) it may not be entirely appropriate at the moment (teehee) and b.) I feel I should be posting a pic. I'll get my camera out and do it tomorrow.


----------



## cherylharrell

I bet our 22 yr old nephew in Ohio would like that Nightmare Before Christmas shirt. I think he likes Nightmare Before Christmas stuff...


----------



## Gingembre

Jimjam time


----------



## Surlysomething

white v-neck t-shirt and a very soft, light khaki coloured long skirt

comfy


----------



## bexy

New outfit...and a hint of baby bump?? I can't tell lol!

View attachment 58572


View attachment 58573


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> New outfit...and a hint of baby bump?? I can't tell lol!
> 
> View attachment 58572
> 
> 
> View attachment 58573



looking fantastic hun  :wubu:


----------



## KendraLee

bexy said:


> New outfit...and a hint of baby bump?? I can't tell lol!
> 
> View attachment 58572
> 
> 
> View attachment 58573



I love that top Bexy, and you're glowing


----------



## Cors

bexy said:


> New outfit...and a hint of baby bump?? I can't tell lol!
> 
> View attachment 58572
> 
> 
> View attachment 58573



Aw, you're glowing! Given how cute you and George are, I'm sure the baby will be beautiful!


----------



## Tad

bexy said:


> New outfit...and a hint of baby bump?? I can't tell lol!



I can't tell if there is a baby bump, but it looks like you are getting 'pregnancy face' (there is the already mentioned glow, and also a certain look around the eyes that I can't quite put my finger on.....)


----------



## Hole

Raegan said:


> This dress is from Innocent World. I have it in two colours, mint and cream. Someday, when I'm feeling ambitious enough, I'm going to go on a quest to find out if it comes in any other colours.
> The tights are mint as well, from We Love Colours.
> The cardigan is from Torrid.
> The scarf is from UrbanOutfitters.
> AND FINALLY, the glasses. I'm so psyched about these. I have a prescription for glasses, and have been on a quest for a decent pair. A friend of mine ordered these online and didn't like them, so I offered to buy them. squee. I don't want to wear them in public until I get the prescription filled.




You are so adorable :O


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> New outfit...and a hint of baby bump?? I can't tell lol!
> 
> View attachment 58572
> 
> 
> View attachment 58573




LOVE the shirt/blouse/top! So cute.


----------



## Hole

bexy said:


> New outfit...and a hint of baby bump?? I can't tell lol!
> 
> View attachment 58572
> 
> 
> View attachment 58573



Beautiful! I love the outfit too.

As for the baby bump, the second photo, maybe? The top isn't clingy so I can't tell.


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> looking fantastic hun  :wubu:





KendraLee said:


> I love that top Bexy, and you're glowing





Cors said:


> Aw, you're glowing! Given how cute you and George are, I'm sure the baby will be beautiful!





edx said:


> I can't tell if there is a baby bump, but it looks like you are getting 'pregnancy face' (there is the already mentioned glow, and also a certain look around the eyes that I can't quite put my finger on.....)





Surlysomething said:


> LOVE the shirt/blouse/top! So cute.





Hole said:


> Beautiful! I love the outfit too.
> 
> As for the baby bump, the second photo, maybe? The top isn't clingy so I can't tell.



Thank you so much everyone!!! Everyone keeps telling me I am glowing, I love it!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Congrats on the new baby! Ya'll look good. I once had a friend accuse me of pregnancy glow. I had to tell her naw, I'm just fat. (She thought I was preggo lol.)


----------



## Cors

cherylharrell said:


> Congrats on the new baby! Ya'll look good. I once had a friend accuse me of pregnancy glow. I had to tell her naw, I'm just fat. (She thought I was preggo lol.)



I think fat people generally have more of a glow. <3


----------



## Tania

I'm not exactly wearing this right now, but it I WAS wearing it only a couple of days ago... 

I'm on the right, my friend Cindy is on the left. Fashionwise, she's sort of mid-Edwardian, I'm post-Edwardian (1912ish)...it was her birthday and we were all having tea. 







Here's a shot that shows my hat...I made a black straw sun hat into a Lunardi revival hat circa 1911. I kind of hate hats, so it was a huge deal that I actually bothered with the damn thing. xD


----------



## cherylharrell

We do have more of a glow. And that's cuz we're happier than the skinny gals. 

Wearing mismatched pj's right now. Sun I wore for church & eating out-- black miniskirt from Jessica London from a few yrs back, black top from Roamans or Woman Within, black and white jacket from Fashion Bug, wide calf black knee-hi boots from Roamans, and jewelry like necklaces, earrings rings, bracelets etc...


----------



## sweet&fat

I love your fantastic costumes! I'm such a sucker for period garb. Are you a costumer? A fin-de-siecle fan? I must know- this is too good!



Tania said:


> I'm not exactly wearing this right now, but it I WAS wearing it only a couple of days ago...
> 
> I'm on the right, my friend Cindy is on the left. Fashionwise, she's sort of mid-Edwardian, I'm post-Edwardian (1912ish)...it was her birthday and we were all having tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot that shows my hat...I made a black straw sun hat into a Lunardi revival hat circa 1911. I kind of hate hats, so it was a huge deal that I actually bothered with the damn thing. xD


----------



## Tanuki

bexy said:


> Thank you so much everyone!!! Everyone keeps telling me I am glowing, I love it!!



You are!

you look fantastic!


----------



## Tania

sweet&fat said:


> I love your fantastic costumes! I'm such a sucker for period garb. Are you a costumer? A fin-de-siecle fan? I must know- this is too good!



Thank you! I love historic costume and costuming; I do sew, but my friend Tracie made this particular gown for me. She does AMAZING Titanic-inspired stuff (her website is www.moviegowns.com, if you want to see more of her work - and mine, because I did the site! xD ). 

Cindy (who made her own ensemble) and I are pulling together a period-fashion-wearers society from among our friends. We're hoping to do a tea like this weekend's at least twice a year - the tea house is in San Juan Capistrano, and it's gorgeous!


----------



## kayrae

Same ol' black dress but now with gaudy necklace! I'm not a fan of the Betsey Johnson locket, but it was a Christmas gift from a friend so I wear it every now and then.


----------



## Tania

I dig it. I want one!


----------



## Weeze

I know!

I LOVE Betsey Johnson jewelry! 
If I fit in her clothes, I would have NO money at all.


----------



## Tooz

krismiss said:


> I know!
> 
> I LOVE Betsey Johnson jewelry!
> If I fit in her clothes, I would have NO money at all.



I love it, too. I got a necklace for my anniversary that I am totally obsessed with!

Couldn't find a decent picture, so here is an Ebay auction for one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BETSEY-JOHNSON-...temQQimsxZ20090202?IMSfp=TL090202124002r11540


FYI it's either horribly in demand or being gouged. Mine was sent from the Buffalo, NY Macy's for 40 bux.


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooooooooz, that's absolutely adorable! I love it!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm waiting for the boy to get home.
=]


----------



## QueenB

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm waiting for the boy to get home.
> =]



oh hell yeah. that shit looks better on you than it does on me haha.


----------



## Rowan

kayrae said:


> Same ol' black dress but now with gaudy necklace! I'm not a fan of the Betsey Johnson locket, but it was a Christmas gift from a friend so I wear it every now and then.



I think the necklace is gorgeous...and amazing setting


----------



## Tania

Love the plaid, Ashley!

Okay, here's one of the babydolls I bought the other day... heh...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1085162#post1085162


----------



## kinkykitten

Hello kitty PJs <3


----------



## troubadours

i know that guys on bbwchan hate that all i do is post PRETENTIOUS THINGS and pics of my PRETENTIOUS CLOTHES 






leggings, target
vneck - hanes
cardi - uo (men's)


----------



## kayrae

what is bbwchan? I am not so knowledgeable


----------



## troubadours

kayrae said:


> what is bbwchan? I am not so knowledgeable



idk some porn thing? where they steal girls pictures and say a lot of really lewd, disgusting things

they got mad when i stopped posting nudes of myself lol [email protected]@~!!!


----------



## Wild Zero

It's also where INTERNET GENIUSES try to force memes on boards that see five posts per week.

Wearing this:


----------



## AshleyEileen

QueenB said:


> oh hell yeah. that shit looks better on you than it does on me haha.



Pfft, no. Let's get together and wear them. :-*



Tania said:


> Love the plaid, Ashley!
> 
> Okay, here's one of the babydolls I bought the other day... heh...
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1085162#post1085162



Thanks, lady! That babydoll looks so cute on you! Is it from LB?



troubadours said:


> i know that guys on bbwchan hate that all i do is post PRETENTIOUS THINGS and pics of my PRETENTIOUS CLOTHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leggings, target
> vneck - hanes
> cardi - uo (men's)



MUST HAVE CARDIGAN.


----------



## Tania

AshleyEileen said:


> Thanks, lady! That babydoll looks so cute on you! Is it from LB?



Yes ma'am! I bought it and the hearts chemise thingy LB trip before last.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I loooove this sweater.
=D


----------



## The Orange Mage

Tops: Shortsleeve Nightmare Before Christmas top from Hot Topic, Longsleeve stripey from Target.
Bottom: Black Flared Jeans

Yes, that is the basement of the bookstore I work in.


----------



## troubadours

AshleyEileen said:


> Pfft, no. Let's get together and wear them. :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, lady! That babydoll looks so cute on you! Is it from LB?
> 
> 
> 
> MUST HAVE CARDIGAN.



you should get it. its a men's XL and its actually kind of roomy (i can't exactly button it, but the arms are really big on me). its also super warm. i've been wearing it without a winter coat this past week since it's been warmer


----------



## g-squared

So I bought this shirt on ebay the other day, and I couldn't tell from the picture provided that it had all that bedazzley shit, but I like it. I'd like to say that I was wearing pants when I took this picture but I don't remember and I'm not making any promises. Finally, please excuse the medicine cabinet mirror reflection, toilet in the background cellphone picture.


----------



## squidge dumpling

I'm wearing this skirt that i got from ebay. And the white lace top came from
mizrak. 

View attachment purple skirt.JPG


View attachment TYEFRONTTOPWHITELACE.JPG


----------



## ThatIsThat

troubadours said:


> i know that guys on bbwchan hate that all i do is post PRETENTIOUS THINGS and pics of my PRETENTIOUS CLOTHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leggings, target
> vneck - hanes
> cardi - uo (men's)



I love that look! You look so chic.


----------



## Weeze

I live in a fantasy land where it is warm and springy....


----------



## Tanuki

New stuffs!

Top - Davenport Cabinet Nostalgia In Stereo music tee

Shorts - Random long combat shorts

Boots - Uggs - a early birthday pressent!

Face - Dopey expression~


----------



## Surlysomething

T-Bear said:


> New stuffs!
> 
> Top - Davenport Cabinet Nostalgia In Stereo music tee
> 
> Shorts - Random long combat shorts
> 
> Boots - Uggs - a early birthday pressent!
> 
> Face - Dopey expression~



You look great, T


----------



## Surlysomething

krismiss said:


> I live in a fantasy land where it is warm and springy....




your cuteness kills me
:happy:


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> New stuffs!
> 
> Top - Davenport Cabinet Nostalgia In Stereo music tee
> 
> Shorts - Random long combat shorts
> 
> Boots - Uggs - a early birthday pressent!
> 
> Face - Dopey expression~



Adorable cuteness Sire!! <3


----------



## Tania

Haha, that's an awesome pose, T.

I love the green and pink, Kriss!


----------



## Mishty

So I got this great pink scarf for V-day!
It matches my fave shirt, only the shirt is way to big for me, but I wore it anyway. I look kinda like a hobo today: 

View attachment newnow.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm rocking my jean jacket today. I fell back in love with it recently but it's newish and classic looking (not creepy stormriderish) - I have some cool pins on it that I got from this neat vendor. They're old school mini's with pictures of cassettes on them. :happy:


----------



## Weeze

Surlysomething said:


> your cuteness kills me
> :happy:



oh no.
Killing is bad


----------



## Cors

Random cream trenchcoat with thigh high boots. Legs look unnaturally long when I lean back against the wall. <3 





Close-up of boots​


----------



## Suze

Cors said:


> Random cream trenchcoat with thigh high boots. Legs look unnaturally long when I lean back against the wall. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of boots​


Gorgeous everything!

Well done *bows*


----------



## MissToodles

it's polka dotted muu muu time. 

View attachment MyPicture.jpg


----------



## kayrae

where do you buy your muumuu?


----------



## MissToodles

kayrae said:


> where do you buy your muumuu?



I know, it's actually a housedress, haha but usually roaman's or woman within. My mom actually usually buys them for me (She's been doing it since I was 12 or so) and thought this one was right up my alley.


----------



## Tanuki

Cors said:


> Random cream trenchcoat with thigh high boots. Legs look unnaturally long when I lean back against the wall. <3
> ​




Awesome boots, I love that coat, very nice!​


----------



## Orchid

gray ballet shoes navy jogging pants winered shirt


----------



## WildDiva

some black capris, a pink lace trimmed tank top and some flip flops


----------



## Tania

Orchid said:


> gray ballet shoes navy jogging pants winered shirt



For a second I was like, "What's winnered?" WINE RED, silly Tania. Doy.

Sounds cool!


----------



## Surlysomething

very dark (almost black) jeans
black t-shirt with grommets around the neckline
dark olive jacket distressed with no collar

god I love working in music


----------



## The Orange Mage

---
Jeans: Silver Jeans Red Label Bondi Super Flare (Limited Edition Wash)
Top: Nightmare Before Christmas top from Hot Topic

Also wearing a Nightmare Before Christmas hoodie when heading outdoors.

Apologies for the crappy phone pics and lack of decent mirror for this sort of thing.


----------



## cherylharrell

I like the flared jeans. I read some where yrs ago when all you could find was the straightleg jeans cuz the flares had gone out of style, that you could make your own flared jeans by taking out some of the seam in the leg & sewing in a panel of material. It might work for guys looking for flares...


----------



## tinkerbell

Black knit capris, a tank top and under that a sports bra, a regular bra, and a work out tank top spandex thing thats too small with a sports bra built into it. I was working out, and my boobs bounce around too much :blush:


----------



## kayrae




----------



## ashmamma84

kayrae said:


>



still cute, honey! and is that bordeaux i spy on your digits? goes great with your coloring.


----------



## Filly

AshleyEileen said:


> I loooove this sweater.
> =D



That's a great sweater!! Colours and design look great. 




Cors said:


> Close-up of boots



Wow Cors those are some killer boots!!! I imagine they would be hell to put on (and take off)! Very cool!!

I'm not wearing anything right now!!! :shocked: It's bedtime so what can I say. I won't take a picture though cos lets face it you dont want to see that!

A few minutes ago I was wearing gray tracksuit pants with sexy elastic at the ankles that are just a _bit _too short, and a black singlet top (I know,... hot right? )


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


>



I have that dress in wine!


----------



## kayrae

Were you just offering to wine and dine me? We can wear our dresses together


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> Were you just offering to wine and dine me? We can wear our dresses together



Please and thank you!


----------



## Tanuki

I'm wearing my PJs and a dressing gown with a blanket wrapped round me ... not feeling very good today x.x


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I'm wearing white short shorts and a white skimpy tank top with a built in bra I wore it for my hubby's homecoming as it is one of his favourite things to see me in


----------



## Orchid

white 2/3 terrycloth pants
creambeige linen/linnen long shirt 2/3 armlength
again them gray/grey balletshoes I live in these
wine red reading glasses
ahem mayhem my brain is like so not working from all the medicines
yes indeed wine red not winered oops


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm sick so I haven't been able to post this. I wore this a few days ago to work.

Top and cardi are from Torrid.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm sick so I haven't been able to post this. I wore this a few days ago to work.
> 
> Top and cardi are from Torrid.



wow you are pretty! your avatar does you no justice, lol.


----------



## AshleyEileen

BigBellySSBBW said:


> wow you are pretty! your avatar does you no justice, lol.



Aww, thanks! hahahaha I love that avatar. I think I've been repped at least 10 times for my avatar alone.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

AshleyEileen said:


> Aww, thanks! hahahaha I love that avatar. I think I've been repped at least 10 times for my avatar alone.



lol, your avatar scared me, lol.


----------



## Surlysomething

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm sick so I haven't been able to post this. I wore this a few days ago to work.
> 
> Top and cardi are from Torrid.


 

super cute top, girlie


----------



## Weeze

I Love Zebra Stripessssss


----------



## Orchid

cotton nightgown dark plum long sleeves ankle length


----------



## cherylharrell

Hope you're all feeling better. Prayers just said for ya'll. And I'm wearing bummy pj's again cuz I never seem to be posting when I'm dressed good lol...


----------



## Ivy

Cors said:


> Random cream trenchcoat with thigh high boots. Legs look unnaturally long when I lean back against the wall. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of boots​



woah momma! a+!


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm sick so I haven't been able to post this. I wore this a few days ago to work.
> 
> Top and cardi are from Torrid.




Okay...so, the first thing I noticed about that cute cami was how great it makes your cleavage look.

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tracii

Blue PJ bottoms and blue cami.


----------



## Tania

I luff the zebra top, too! Ashley always looks good. 

K's ruffle dress gets a thumbs-up from me. But I already told her that in person. 

And dang, G! Supahot.


----------



## george83




----------



## lemonadebrigade

Shirt, jeans, top & shoes are all from Evans.


----------



## BeckaBoo

lemonadebrigade said:


> Shirt, jeans, top & shoes are all from Evans.



Ah you are super cute, your hair is amazing, I'm totally loving the whole look!


----------



## Tanuki

lemonadebrigade said:


> Shirt, jeans, top & shoes are all from Evans.



So so cute!

... I have a shirt just like that on my wish list!


----------



## kayrae

Girl, you have a head of hair on you! I really like your bangs. And have I ever told you that I jock your glasses? Because I do!



lemonadebrigade said:


> Shirt, jeans, top & shoes are all from Evans.


----------



## BeaBea

lemonadebrigade said:


> Shirt, jeans, top & shoes are all from Evans.



Thats SO cute. I often wondered how plus sized skinny jeans could look good as they look terrible on me - but you look fantastic!

Tracey


----------



## lemonadebrigade

BeckaBoo said:


> Ah you are super cute, your hair is amazing, I'm totally loving the whole look!





T-Bear said:


> So so cute!
> 
> ... I have a shirt just like that on my wish list!





kayrae said:


> Girl, you have a head of hair on you! I really like your bangs. And have I ever told you that I jock your glasses? Because I do!





BeaBea said:


> Thats SO cute. I often wondered how plus sized skinny jeans could look good as they look terrible on me - but you look fantastic!
> 
> Tracey



You guys are making me blush, haha. Thank you. <3


----------



## Jennifer72

I actually wore this yesterday, but when I got home photobucket was down. So here it is for you now.






Shirt and vest are from Torrid.
Jeans are LB
Shoes (not shown) are tiger stripe skimmers from rocket dog.


----------



## kayrae

I love this thread. I love it when pictures are posted. Keep them coming guys and girls :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tania

Nice outfit, Jennifer!

I'm also fond of lemonade's Aladdin Sane t-shirt. LOL.


----------



## kayrae

A lot.


----------



## QueenB

oh shiiiit. where'd you get that little number?


----------



## kayrae

Target. Twenty bucks, bitches!


----------



## QueenB

fuck. did you find that in the juniors section? the plus-size section at the target here blows.


----------



## ashmamma84

kayrae said:


> Target. Twenty bucks, bitches!



so cute! target is on thee serious come up. i can't walk in without OMGZ all over myself...


----------



## sweet&fat

Damn! Jealousy=me. You rock the dresses, girl.


----------



## Tania

DANG! Sexay dress, K!


----------



## Jennifer72

Tania said:


> Nice outfit, Jennifer!



Thanks Tania! 

That dress is hawt Kayrae! I can never find anything in Target's plus section (when they have one). I'm totally jealous!


----------



## kayrae

I don't think I've ever even tried the juniors plus-size section. I didn't even know there's a juniors plus-size? What is that? Plus size for kids?


----------



## QueenB

kayrae said:


> I don't think I've ever even tried the juniors plus-size section. I didn't even know there's a juniors plus-size? What is that? Plus size for kids?



hahah. i was asking if you found it in the juniors section... because nothing that cute is ever in the plus-size section at the target i go to.


----------



## kayrae

I bought this dress in Sacramento.


----------



## Weeze

I put my space heater up waaaay too high.

Bra. (LB)
Panties. (FB)
Nothing else.


----------



## Tanuki

Jennifer72 said:


> I actually wore this yesterday, but when I got home photobucket was down. So here it is for you now.
> 
> Shirt and vest are from Torrid.
> Jeans are LB
> Shoes (not shown) are tiger stripe skimmers from rocket dog.



Cool Top! pretty art


----------



## tinkerbell

tan cords, a white tank top, and a green striped t shirt.


----------



## LunaLove

Don't mind my friend grabbing my boob. 

When I went to NYC I went to this amazing store called Re/Dress. 
I got some great outfits there, this is my favorite by far. Necklace from torrid.


----------



## kayrae

I really like the colors. Looks great with your skin tone.


----------



## Orchid

pale green nightgown with ruby and plum flowers dark green ferns pattern
off to my bed soon


----------



## TallFatSue

Today I'm wearing a short blue skirt and a white sleeveless blouse. And sandals. That's right, my first bare-arms-and-legs day of the year!  Holy Toledo! In March? Am I crazy?? Wellll, no more than usual. 

After all the frigid, snowy and icy weather we've had for the past few months, today's weather feels fantastic. It's in the mid-60s which is not exactly warm, but it feels warm because my body is still in winter mode. More importantly, I knew that our office heating/cooling would also be in winter mode. It's that awkward time of year, climate-control-wise. People are complaining that it's too warm in the office. But not me, I'm dressed just right, and nice and comfy. 

It's *good* to think independently.


----------



## Tanuki

LunaLove said:


> Don't mind my friend grabbing my boob.
> 
> When I went to NYC I went to this amazing store called Re/Dress.
> I got some great outfits there, this is my favorite by far. Necklace from torrid.



Wow I love that dress ^^


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm still wearing this..wore it for a date tonight.

12.50 from Old Navy


----------



## BeaBea

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm still wearing this..wore it for a date tonight.



Wow, wow, wow!!! That is GORGEOUS! Fit, coulour, everything is just perfect. I hope he deserved such gorgeousness.

Tracey xx


----------



## Orchid

purple woolen skirt
red shirt 
black stayups with lace trim
red strapless sandals w/ 2" heels


----------



## MisticalMisty

BeaBea said:


> Wow, wow, wow!!! That is GORGEOUS! Fit, coulour, everything is just perfect. I hope he deserved such gorgeousness.
> 
> Tracey xx



Thanks Tracey. I really lucked out with that one! Actually..both of them :wubu:


----------



## Tania

Very pretty dress and color, Misty! Love it! 

Right now I'm wearing my raspberry fleece bathrobe from LL Bean over the pink and white chemise I bought at LB yesterday.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tania said:


> Very pretty dress and color, Misty! Love it!
> 
> Right now I'm wearing my raspberry fleece bathrobe from LL Bean over the pink and white chemise I bought at LB yesterday.



Thank you!

Does that top from ON...the tube top have any stretch to it? I've been drooling over it..but if it doesn't have stretch I'm not sure it'll work for me


----------



## Tania

Yes it does! It's made out of knit jersey kind of material.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tania said:


> Yes it does! It's made out of knit jersey kind of material.



woo hoo..thanks!


----------



## Paul

Wow that's a lovely dress.


MisticalMisty said:


> I'm still wearing this..wore it for a date tonight.
> 
> 12.50 from Old Navy


----------



## Ivy

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm still wearing this..wore it for a date tonight.
> 
> 12.50 from Old Navy



you look soooo pretty!! i have that dress in the purple color and black and it looks about a million times better on you than it does on me! hope your date went amaaazing! you deserve it.


----------



## Jennifer72

You look wonderful in that dress Misty, and I love the color!



T-Bear said:


> Cool Top! pretty art


Thank you T-Bear!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ivy said:


> you look soooo pretty!! i have that dress in the purple color and black and it looks about a million times better on you than it does on me! hope your date went amaaazing! you deserve it.





Jennifer72 said:


> You look wonderful in that dress Misty, and I love the color!
> 
> 
> Thank you T-Bear!



Thank you ladies. I had a great date Friday! Not sure if there will be more though..we'll see!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Finally got around to taking pics. My two favorite outfits of the moment.

First up, jeans from Silver Jeans (Bondi, from their Red Label fit), hoodie from Hot Topic, and shirt from Target.









-

Second is jeans from Seven For All Mankind, and another shirt I just got from Hot Topic.









I need a full-length mirror maybe...lol.


----------



## Tanuki

The Orange Mage said:


> Finally got around to taking pics. My two favorite outfits of the moment.
> 
> First up, jeans from Silver Jeans (Bondi, from their Red Label fit), hoodie from Hot Topic, and shirt from Target.
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Second is jeans from Seven For All Mankind, and another shirt I just got from Hot Topic.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a full-length mirror maybe...lol.



Very cool! I love the hoodie and shirts! nice jeans too~


----------



## Cors

The Orange Mage said:


> Finally got around to taking pics. My two favorite outfits of the moment.
> 
> First up, jeans from Silver Jeans (Bondi, from their Red Label fit), hoodie from Hot Topic, and shirt from Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Second is jeans from Seven For All Mankind, and another shirt I just got from Hot Topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a full-length mirror maybe...lol.



I want those legs!


----------



## MisticalMisty

another date night 

Top-Last Season Fashion Bug
Bottoms-Fashion bug gouchos


----------



## kayrae

Those circles are mesmerizing. Are you trying to hypnotize me?!!?!!!


----------



## Weeze

kayrae said:


> Those circles are mesmerizing. Are you trying to hypnotize me?!!?!!!



Screw the circles. Check out her boobs. 

I keed, I keed xD
Ya look great, lady


----------



## Tracii

Hey AE I have a top sort of like that one its in my profile pic(skinny pic sorry).I love animal print stuff.


----------



## Surlysomething

short red t-shirt pajama's

cute and comfy


----------



## MisticalMisty

kayrae said:


> Those circles are mesmerizing. Are you trying to hypnotize me?!!?!!!



Is it working? LOL..You are getting very.......sleepy


krismiss said:


> Screw the circles. Check out her boobs.
> 
> I keed, I keed xD
> Ya look great, lady



They are massive..I know..LOL..54 ddd long


----------



## Fascinita

Red-sequinned burlesque pasties and a train of cruelty-free peacock feathers.


----------



## kayrae

Now I really must insist... pictures please!!! Even if it's only sent to me via PM


----------



## Weeze

MisticalMisty said:


> Is it working? LOL..You are getting very.......sleepy
> 
> 
> They are massive..I know..LOL..54 ddd long



holy bejeezus woman!
High Fives for DDD's!
I'm not a 54 though. Replace that 5 with a 2nd 4


----------



## Orchid

black skirt
black blouse
cherry red vest
black stayups with lace trim
red strapless sandals
cherry red lipstick:blush:


----------



## Fascinita

kayrae said:


> Now I really must insist... pictures please!!! Even if it's only sent to me via PM



As soon as I finish this number I'm doing now onstage. I need to have the pasties re-fitted and re-glued, too.


----------



## Weeze

Hooded Hershey sweatshirt from a Future Business Leader's competition (state-level competing for PA takes place in hershey, and since it was not only my second time going to states, but also my senior year and the fact that I was the ONLY senior even IN the club, my advisor got me the sweatshirt  it brings back great memories)

rightfit jeans.

chuck taylors.


----------



## protuberance

A canary yellow sweater over a blue collared shirt, navy blue slim slacks and cream colored Vans. I'm going out soon, these aren't my web-surfing clothes.


----------



## ladle

Just a grainy pic of me wearing a daggy old jumper....but it's warm and practical. Nearing the end of its life 

View attachment Photo 73.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

it has been a MINUTE since i've posted 


heather grey wide leg trousers
deep purple vneck cashmere sweater
wide black patent belt
animal print ballet flats
hammered silver cuff bracelet
esq tank watch
silver ball earbobs
lariat necklace

black work tote
red MK wool walking coat


----------



## BeaBea

This top, and jeans.
Tracey xx

PS - Is it cheating that I only put them on to take a photograph and now I have it, I thought I'd post it here too? 

View attachment 1-blacktop.jpg


----------



## Cors

BeaBea said:


> This top, and jeans.
> Tracey xx
> 
> PS - Is it cheating that I only put them on to take a photograph and now I have it, I thought I'd post it here too?



You're beautiful! <3


----------



## QueenB

^^^ agreed.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looking Good, as the late Freddie Prinze Sr fromt he 70's show Chico and the Man would say...


----------



## Tania

LOL, I loved that show.

Right now, I'm wearing my ratty Sorcerer Mickey bathrobe. The one I bought nine years ago at Disneyland. The one Francine and Alice, in their wanton kittenhoods, had ripped to shreds with their tiny, fishhooky, velcro paws. 

Oh, and I have a terrycloth turban on my head.


----------



## kayrae

Are you trying to turn me on?


----------



## Cors

Tania said:


> LOL, I loved that show.
> 
> Right now, I'm wearing my ratty Sorcerer Mickey bathrobe. The one I bought nine years ago at Disneyland. The one Francine and Alice, in their wanton kittenhoods, had ripped to shreds with their tiny, fishhooky, velcro paws.
> 
> Oh, and I have a terrycloth turban on my head.



That actually sounds cute!


----------



## Tania

Bless, Gracie. :*

Today, I'm wearing:


----------



## Mishty

old jeans, old black flats, and my fave McLovin shirt...
And they wonder why all my students love me?  

View attachment DSCI0159.jpg


----------



## Rowan

string bikini panties with a green background and white dots, a white strapless bra, a green holy clothing halter dress, black button down big sweater and sandals


----------



## Proner

I'm wearing a black waistcoat (I don't know if it's the right term), a black and gold t-shirt and a 501 levis and an Athna sport boxer.
And there are the pictures. 

View attachment veston 01.jpg


View attachment veston 02.jpg


----------



## Proner

Rowan said:


> string bikini panties with a green background and white dots, a white strapless bra, a green holy clothing halter dress, black button down big sweater and sandals



Sounds cute 

P.S: Sorry for the double post but I can't see the button edit post


----------



## ladle

BeaBea said:


> This top, and jeans.
> Tracey xx
> 
> PS - Is it cheating that I only put them on to take a photograph and now I have it, I thought I'd post it here too?



It's only cheating cos we can't see the jeans...POUT!


----------



## MissToodles

can't find a timer for the webcam on this computer. and this outfit was worn yesterday. and I always wear seasonally inapprorpiate outfits. and I can't really balance on one leg, hence the wobbing. I'll probably regret it in the morning!
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v79/MissToodles/?action=view&current=ootd.flv

cropped cardigan- lane b.
shirt-avenue
leggings-torrid
red flats-from endless.com


----------



## bexy

The Orange Mage said:


> Finally got around to taking pics. My two favorite outfits of the moment.
> 
> First up, jeans from Silver Jeans (Bondi, from their Red Label fit), hoodie from Hot Topic, and shirt from Target.
> 
> 
> Second is jeans from Seven For All Mankind, and another shirt I just got from Hot Topic.
> 
> I need a full-length mirror maybe...lol.



Me likes!!


----------



## Suze

MissToodles said:


> can't find a timer for the webcam on this computer. and this outfit was worn yesterday. and I always wear seasonally inapprorpiate outfits. and I can't really balance on one leg, hence the wobbing. I'll probably regret it in the morning!
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v79/MissToodles/?action=view&current=ootd.flv
> 
> cropped cardigan- lane b.
> shirt-avenue
> leggings-torrid
> red flats-from endless.com


you're supercute 

and i want your shoes!


----------



## Tracii

Black jeans tan leather boots with 3in heels white camisole and tan leather jacket and nose ring.SUP?


----------



## Rowan

Proner said:


> Sounds cute
> 
> P.S: Sorry for the double post but I can't see the button edit post



It is cute...sorry i dont have my cam to take a pic of it!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> Bless, Gracie. :*
> 
> Today, I'm wearing:



That jacket looks great!


----------



## Tania

Thanks, Ashley! I'm really happy with it!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> Thanks, Ashley! I'm really happy with it!



Did you get the matching pants or skirt?


----------



## Tania

The skirt with the flared hem and high waist!


----------



## kayrae




----------



## MissToodles

kayrae said:


>



Is the dress from their plus junior's line? Like the color combo, you're always styling!


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> I'm wearing a black waistcoat (I don't know if it's the right term), a black and gold t-shirt and a 501 levis and an Athna sport boxer.
> And there are the pictures.



Nice outfit...you are tres, erm, cute!


----------



## kayrae

I'm not sure if they have a junior's plus size section, but it IS a 2x in their juniors section. And I don't think it goes up any higher. Link to the dress


----------



## QueenB

that's why you're finding all the cute dresses at target haha.


----------



## Proner

Especially for Gingembre two more pics  

View attachment DSCN2486.JPG


View attachment DSCN2489.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Whooop, merci beaucoup 

I especially like your t-shirt in the second picture.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Whooop, merci beaucoup
> 
> I especially like your t-shirt in the second picture.



Thanks I like it very much too. It reminds me good days are back and I could surfing under the sun :happy:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

kayrae said:


>



LOVE this dress on you, too cute!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Tania said:


>



I'm really glad you got this, it looks cute. Don't forget to take a photo with your chalk broad and a hot student.


----------



## Tania

Lolz! I did wear the suit to work on friday...everybody loved it!


----------



## AnotherJessica

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm still wearing this..wore it for a date tonight.
> 
> 12.50 from Old Navy



I wish I could pull that off but my breasts are wayyyy too small. You look beautiful!!! Great price too!


----------



## cherylharrell

PJ's. Yesterdays OOTD. Leopard print shirt from Catherines and brown pullon wider legged jeans from Woman Within or Roamans catalogs. Leather jacket, my mom gave it to me for Christmas... 

View attachment 0317091024.jpg


View attachment 0317091025.jpg


----------



## Weeze

The usual late night uniform.

bra and sweatpants.


----------



## troubadours

i went shopping tonight. will wear this for d&d on sunday night.
View attachment 60432


View attachment 60431


View attachment 60434



everything is from target except the tights, which are from the avenue. i think i'm almost too fat for target juniors now. woopsie daisy


----------



## rachael

Proner said:


> I'm wearing a black waistcoat (I don't know if it's the right term), a black and gold t-shirt and a 501 levis and an Athna sport boxer.
> And there are the pictures.



you look like jude law! i love your style...:wubu:


----------



## Suze

troubadours said:


> i think i'm almost too fat for target juniors now. woopsie daisy


whatevs' 
you look greaty trouby!


----------



## Proner

rachael said:


> you look like jude law! i love your style...:wubu:



I'm flattered :blush:... thanks


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeans, black tshirt, olive green canvas jean jacket....yeah, same old rock' n roll work uniform...BUT...I have on purplely pink panda bear undies. HAHA! I feel like a 14 yo Asian schoolgirl.


----------



## Weeze

troubadours said:


> i went shopping tonight. will wear this for d&d on sunday night.
> View attachment 60432


----------



## Cleofatra_74

I'm wearing one piece bathers & a long skirt.


----------



## Proner

Two other pics of my outfit once again one with a black waistcoat (sorry but i just love it and try to combine with all my clothes:happy. 

View attachment 005.JPG


View attachment 006.JPG


----------



## kayrae

I like your style.


----------



## Gingembre

I am wearing blue jeans, a black t-shirt, black & pink boots and leopard print underwear. Also wearing a grey jumper, but think I may have to take that off, as all these hot pics of Proner are making me a bit hot under the collar!


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> I am wearing blue jeans, a black t-shirt, black & pink boots and leopard print underwear. Also wearing a grey jumper, but think I may have to take that off, as all these hot pics of Proner are making me a bit hot under the collar!



Thanks, but you put me in front of a harsh decision post the picture I planned in the "sexiest pic in clothes" or not?


----------



## kayrae

Or you can just put it on the nekkid thread instead. Just sayin'


----------



## Gingembre

kayrae said:


> Or you can just put it on the nekkid thread instead. Just sayin'



Definitely a post in the nekkid thread....although it _is_ no clothes allowed...perhaps waistcoat and nothing else?!...ok...I'm sounding far too creepy for my own good now! 

Proner - put a picture in the sexiest pic with clothes thread, oui absolutement


----------



## Proner

kayrae said:


> Or you can just put it on the nekkid thread instead. Just sayin'





Gingembre said:


> Definitely a post in the nekkid thread....although it _is_ no clothes allowed...perhaps waistcoat and nothing else?!...ok...I'm sounding far too creepy for my own good now!
> 
> Proner - put a picture in the sexiest pic with clothes thread, oui absolutement



I'll be working step by step and begin by the sexiest pic with clothes thread (I will try to shoot and post tomorrow).It's better to keep suspense... but one day maybe I will be in the nekkid thread 

Gingembre - Take notes of your suggestions


----------



## Paul

Your cute trobadours!



troubadours said:


> i went shopping tonight. will wear this for d&d on sunday night.
> View attachment 60432
> 
> 
> View attachment 60431
> 
> 
> View attachment 60434
> 
> 
> 
> everything is from target except the tights, which are from the avenue. i think i'm almost too fat for target juniors now. woopsie daisy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gingembre said:


> kayrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can just put it on the nekkid thread instead. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a post in the nekkid thread....although it _is_ no clothes allowed...perhaps waistcoat and nothing else?!...ok...I'm sounding far too creepy for my own good now!
> 
> Proner - put a picture in the sexiest pic with clothes thread, oui absolutement
Click to expand...


Ladies, your wish was Proner's command (at least in Sexiest in Clothes thread) and I thank you :bow:.

I came back here to Rep the both of you but I'm on 24 hour punishment again.


----------



## Gingembre

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ladies, your wish was Proner's command (at least in Sexiest in Clothes thread) and I thank you :bow:



Just doing my bit for womankind! Yup that's right, no selfish reasons whatsoever...!


----------



## Proner

I've honored my command and post the pic in the thread, hope you like it :blush:


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> I've honored my command and post the pic in the thread, hope you like it :blush:



Yup, like it. :happy:


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Yup, like it. :happy:



I'm gald you appreciate I will post others pics with new clothes I will buy tomorrow.

P.S: I don't forget your idea for the nekkid thread, when I know how to take the pic I will post


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

This is what I had on tonight.
View attachment DSCN0694.jpg


top& tights from target
Skirt from torrid
Jacket from LB
A special thanks to Sweet& Fat for shopping with me, other wise I would never have bought the skirt.

Then this is what I'm wearing right now, ready for bed.
View attachment DSCN0703.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

URTalking2Jenn said:


> This is what I had on tonight.
> View attachment 60713
> 
> 
> top& tights from target
> Skirt from torrid
> Jacket from LB
> A special thanks to Sweet& Fat for shopping with me, other wise I would never have bought the skirt.
> 
> Then this is what I'm wearing right now, ready for bed.
> View attachment 60714



WOW Jenn! Lookin' Goooood!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

OneWickedAngel said:


> WOW Jenn! Lookin' Goooood!



Thank You, Thank You.


----------



## sweet&fat

URTalking2Jenn said:


> This is what I had on tonight.
> 
> top& tights from target
> Skirt from torrid
> Jacket from LB
> A special thanks to Sweet& Fat for shopping with me, other wise I would never have bought the skirt.



Too cute! Glad to have helped inspire such hotness. You look fantastic!


----------



## kayrae

dress and cardi from Target


----------



## Weeze

those are cuuute, Kay.

I'm in a Bermuda t-shirt and striped underpants. Win.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

I'm lovin' that dress Kay 



I'm in my trackie pants (sweats) & a tank top, haven't gotten changed after work yet.


----------



## Gingembre

kayrae said:


> dress and cardi from Target



That is a great dress, Kayrae


----------



## Proner

Before work, I put on the vest because weather been more cooler these days. 

View attachment 005.JPG


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> Will you post a picture of you in it once you get it? I am very interested in seeing that.


this is not what i wore today, but why make a new thread!?
pic quality= low (obviously)
plz ignore the mess thx

1. 
adele dress- ebay
necklace- gina

2. 
bubble dress- ebay
shirt- cellbes
feather headband- etsy
eggplant leggings- AA

*BONUS*
80s jacket from Members Only.
random tee


i'm very happy with the first dress. it was maybe a bit overpriced, but it's rare finding these types of dresses in plus sizes. 
and it's shoooort. like; "don't pick something up from the floor cause your ass will show" short. 
ditto on the bubble dress + if you're afraid of clothes that make your butt/thighs appear bigger than they are, you should NOT buy this dress.
(it's named bubble dress for a reason.lolz)


----------



## BeckaBoo

susieQ said:


> this is not what i wore today, but why make a new thread!?
> pic quality= low (obviously)
> plz ignore the mess thx
> 
> 1.
> adele dress- ebay
> necklace- gina
> 
> 2.
> bubble dress- ebay
> shirt- cellbes
> feather headband- etsy
> eggplant leggings- AA
> 
> *BONUS*
> 80s jacket from Members Only.
> random tee
> 
> 
> i'm very happy with the first dress. it was maybe a bit overpriced, but it's rare finding these types of dresses in plus sizes.
> and it's shoooort. like; "don't pick something up from the floor cause your ass will show" short.
> ditto on the bubble dress + if you're afraid of clothes that make your butt/thighs appear bigger than they are, you should NOT buy this dress.
> (it's named bubble dress for a reason.lolz)



Ohhhh freaking awesome outfits, that bubble dress outfit is fabulous, I could never get away with wearing it though, perhaps that's why i'm super jealous. 

I cannot believe you have a Members Only jacket, seriously it's blowing my mind, thats some funky retro apparel right there lady, I love it!


----------



## Suze

BeckaBoo said:


> Ohhhh freaking awesome outfits, that bubble dress outfit is fabulous, I could never get away with wearing it though, perhaps that's why i'm super jealous.
> 
> I cannot believe you have a Members Only jacket, seriously it's blowing my mind, thats some funky retro apparel right there lady, I love it!


thanks, haha. $12 on ebay.
i'll wear the heck out of it this spring! people will laugh, i'm sure

but, but why shouldn't you get away with it!? screw the fashion rules and wear what you like.. seriously!


----------



## BeckaBoo

susieQ said:


> thanks, haha. $12 on ebay.
> i'll wear the heck out of it this spring! people will laugh, i'm sure
> 
> but, but why shouldn't you get away with it!? screw the fashion rules and wear what you like.. seriously!



No way! I gave up on ebay because almost everything I bought turned out crappy, you must have some mad skills to find the stuff that you do. I think you are leading the way with that jacket, you just need some velcro fasten high top sneakers to complete the look, preferably with flashing lights in the heal, all the cool kids will be doing it soon.

Oh and my arse + bubble dress = terror. I would totally look like a mushroom cloud of cloth and flesh, and that's just so not hot right now.


----------



## Suze

BeckaBoo said:


> No way! I gave up on ebay because almost everything I bought turned out crappy, you must have some mad skills to find the stuff that you do. I think you are leading the way with that jacket, you just need some velcro fasten high top sneakers to complete the look, preferably with flashing lights in the heal, all the cool kids will be doing it soon.
> 
> Oh and my arse + bubble dress = terror. I would totally look like a mushroom cloud of cloth and flesh, and that's just so not hot right now.


skillz? 
um, neh. i just pay _really _good attention to measurements and how the fabric is cut. hm, can't imagine you looking anything but hawt (avatar anyone??)
but...ok bubble is maybe not for everyone. 

hehe, and i'll look out for those sneakers.


----------



## Tanuki

susieQ said:


> this is not what i wore today, but why make a new thread!?
> pic quality= low (obviously)
> plz ignore the mess thx
> 
> 1.
> adele dress- ebay
> necklace- gina
> 
> 2.
> bubble dress- ebay
> shirt- cellbes
> feather headband- etsy
> eggplant leggings- AA
> 
> *BONUS*
> 80s jacket from Members Only.
> random tee
> 
> 
> i'm very happy with the first dress. it was maybe a bit overpriced, but it's rare finding these types of dresses in plus sizes.
> and it's shoooort. like; "don't pick something up from the floor cause your ass will show" short.
> ditto on the bubble dress + if you're afraid of clothes that make your butt/thighs appear bigger than they are, you should NOT buy this dress.
> (it's named bubble dress for a reason.lolz)



I love your style ^^;


----------



## ashmamma84

susieQ said:


> this is not what i wore today, but why make a new thread!?
> pic quality= low (obviously)
> plz ignore the mess thx
> 
> 1.
> adele dress- ebay
> necklace- gina
> 
> 2.
> bubble dress- ebay
> shirt- cellbes
> feather headband- etsy
> eggplant leggings- AA
> 
> *BONUS*
> 80s jacket from Members Only.
> random tee
> 
> 
> i'm very happy with the first dress. it was maybe a bit overpriced, but it's rare finding these types of dresses in plus sizes.
> and it's shoooort. like; "don't pick something up from the floor cause your ass will show" short.
> ditto on the bubble dress + if you're afraid of clothes that make your butt/thighs appear bigger than they are, you should NOT buy this dress.
> (it's named bubble dress for a reason.lolz)



Love it, Suze! Especially the Members Only. If you don't mind me asking, what size is it? I've been looking at a couple myself. Share the wealth, girlie.


----------



## Suze

T-Bear said:


> I love your style ^^;


and i love you:happy:


ashmamma84 said:


> Love it, Suze! Especially the Members Only. If you don't mind me asking, what size is it? I've been looking at a couple myself. Share the wealth, girlie.


US18. 
The jacket is really short, but i sort of like that! too bad i can't really zip it up cause of the lower hem. (tis' too tight for mah belly)
note- the jacket is vintage, so i'm not sure if they make them any longer. take a look at their official site!

haha, i dig that people actually like it!


----------



## ashmamma84

susieQ said:


> and i love you:happy:
> 
> US18.
> The jacket is really short, but i sort of like that! too bad i can't really zip it up cause of the lower hem. (tis' too tight for mah belly)
> note- the jacket is vintage, so i'm not sure if they make them any longer. take a look at their official site!
> 
> haha, i dig that people actually like it!



I know it's vintage -- I looked at the site sometime last year and kinda figured I couldn't fit anything from them. They have some really cute jackets now too.


----------



## Suze

ashmamma84 said:


> I know it's vintage -- I looked at the site sometime last year and kinda figured I couldn't fit anything from them. They have some really cute jackets now too.


i looked too, and must agree, there's some really cute bomber's there. i doubt i could fit into them...kinda bummed that my jacket is an 18, and they don't go further than xl. 

wait, maybe that's a good think, hehe


----------



## kayrae

susieQ, you are looking very stylish in your outfits. Lovelovelove it.


----------



## Suze

jaizus, this thread works wonders for my self esteem 
thankys!


----------



## Tania

Kiyonna boudoir lace dress, pearls from Japan ca. 1965, and a feathered Elsie Massey hat (teardrop shape, in the style of the late 1870s).


----------



## Cors

Tania said:


> Kiyonna boudoir lace dress, pearls from Japan ca. 1965, and a feathered Elsie Massey hat (teardrop shape, in the style of the late 1870s).



OMG Tania, I love it all! You're so beautiful and that expression! *melts*


----------



## Tania

Meow thanks!


----------



## Suze

Tania said:


> Kiyonna boudoir lace dress, pearls from Japan ca. 1965, and a feathered Elsie Massey hat (teardrop shape, in the style of the late 1870s).


i love that lil' smirk of yours:happy:
and you're so purdy too!


----------



## Weeze

Tania, you're so freaking adorable 


I'm in sweatpants and a plain, black long sleeve shirt.
I'm exciting.


----------



## Tania

TY girls! :* *hugs*


----------



## Fascinita

Tania said:


> Kiyonna boudoir lace dress, pearls from Japan ca. 1965, and a feathered Elsie Massey hat (teardrop shape, in the style of the late 1870s).



This dress... I've been coveting it for a year. Bought a blouse from them in a similar style a couple of months ago. Kiyonna does the classy-sexy thing so well. And you rock it in these pics.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

View attachment DSCN0846-1.jpg

ok, I love this dress a lot. I got this dress from Old Navy.


----------



## bexy

Ok not technically _right _ now but very, very recent!!

Scarf £4 Primark

Jumper Dress £10 New Look

Leggings £8 New Look

Shoes £12 Evans

Hair band £1 New Look

Bag £5 New Look

View attachment 61164


----------



## Tanuki

bexy said:


> Ok not technically _right _ now but very, very recent!!
> 
> Scarf £4 Primark
> 
> Jumper Dress £10 New Look
> 
> Leggings £8 New Look
> 
> Shoes £12 Evans
> 
> Hair band £1 New Look
> 
> Bag £5 New Look



Hot! o.o..... I <3 your style


----------



## Suze

i want that scarf, bex! 

i want it, i want it!!


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> Hot! o.o..... I <3 your style





Suze said:


> i want that scarf, bex!
> 
> i want it, i want it!!



Thanks you guys!! The scarf sold out in a matter of days apparently, so I was chuffed!! Bargain too!


----------



## Suze

bexy said:


> Thanks you guys!! The scarf sold out in a matter of days apparently, so I was chuffed!! Bargain too!


i visited primark when i was in london last year. i didn't bother to try and see if any of the clothes fitted, but bought some pretty bras and underwear. so cheap 

in fact- i'm wearing dotty cheeky shorts from them as we 'speak' 
lol


----------



## Tania

Thanks Fasc! Get the dress, complete the set! ;D (Post pics!)

Jen, I loved that dress! You looked awesome last night. 

Bex, that scarf is really cute...love the matching hairbow, too!


----------



## bexy

Suze said:


> i visited primark when i was in london last year. i didn't bother to try and see if any of the clothes fitted, but bought some pretty bras and underwear. so cheap
> 
> in fact- i'm wearing dotty cheeky shorts from them as we 'speak'
> lol



They only go up to a UK 18 and I am a 24/26 but sometimes I can get tops that fit me in there if they are cut big. I can always get PJs too. I live for their accessories though!!


Thanks Tania!!


----------



## cherylharrell

That outfit really suits you.


----------



## george83

WE GOT TWO WORDS FOR YEA!


----------



## succubus_dxb

ok, not right now, but last night... I came home tipsy (Ok, sh*t faced) and thought I'd take some photos of my new dress- I lurrrve it. Bit short though so might have to wear with leggings


(yes..i'm very drunk in these photos....judge not.) 

View attachment dress1.jpg


View attachment dress2.jpg


View attachment dress3.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Very lovely, my dear.


----------



## Tanuki

george83 said:


> WE GOT TWO WORDS FOR YEA!



I must own this jersey! ... I <3 my jerseys



succubus_dxb said:


> ok, not right now, but last night... I came home tipsy (Ok, sh*t faced) and thought I'd take some photos of my new dress- I lurrrve it. Bit short though so might have to wear with leggings
> 
> 
> (yes..i'm very drunk in these photos....judge not.)



Thats so pretty I love it, you look fantastic hehe!


----------



## george83

T-Bear said:


> I must own this jersey! ... I <3 my jerseys



Tell you what I'll wrestle you for it 

*gets T-Bear in a head lock*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

george83 said:


> Tell you what I'll wrestle you for it
> 
> *gets T-Bear in a head lock*



*(OWA's wicked imagination takes hold- aah the visualzations...:eat2
Breathe OWA! BREATHE! :blush:*


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Pink denim jacket (Avenue)
Black short sleeve polo top (collar up, love it!)
Dark blue jeans from Ashley Stewart, rolled up twice at the ankle
Black ballet flats (Payless, just standard bow on the front flats)
Had to leave my hair curly, not gonna blow dry it straight since it'll rain tomorrow =( 
Silver double heart necklace (2 hearts, 1 for me 1 for my son) and silver Tiffany heart necklace, I never take these off
Silver U hoops
Silver flower bracelet
Silver knot ring


----------



## Tanuki

george83 said:


> Tell you what I'll wrestle you for it
> 
> *gets T-Bear in a head lock*



O_O!

Oh its oooooon~

Now we just need cool wrestling alter egos!


----------



## george83

T-Bear said:


> O_O!
> 
> Oh its oooooon~
> 
> Now we just need cool wrestling alter egos!



lol.

Well I'll take you on any time any where .

Right now I'm wearing the dress Bexy bought me today .


----------



## Tania

That's a cute dress, G!

My Kiyonna purchases came today! I'm wearing the melon liquer "Sadie" top with Tina's "Lotus Rising" earrings and my antique cameo...


----------



## george83

Tania said:


> That's a cute dress, G!
> 
> My Kiyonna purchases came today! I'm wearing the melon liquer "Sadie" top with Tina's "Lotus Rising" earrings and my antique cameo...



Thank you Tania .


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania said:


> That's a cute dress, G!
> 
> My Kiyonna purchases came today! I'm wearing the melon liquer "Sadie" top with Tina's "Lotus Rising" earrings and my antique cameo...


 
CUTE top Tania! It looks great on you! 

Please forgive me though - I'm sort of distracted by all the lovely colorful lingerie just casually hanging out in the background there and using my ever wicked imagination as though this were the cleavage thread instead...


----------



## Tania

Bless, Angel...and LMAO on the lingerie comment! I hang my bras because I have no drawer space!

Here's another pic of the green top - Kayrae made me.

And a shot of the black "Rhapsody Ruffle" wrap dress!


----------



## Fascinita

george83 said:


> lol.
> 
> Well I'll take you on any time any where .
> 
> Right now I'm wearing the dress Bexy bought me today .



Toooooo cute: both the dress and the fact that your honey got it for you. :happy:


----------



## george83

Fascinita said:


> Toooooo cute: both the dress and the fact that your honey got it for you. :happy:



Thankyou .

I do love this dress, its quickly becoming my favourite item of clothing I own .


----------



## bexy

I'm wearing this right now and about to head out to a birthday bash wearing it. But I don't know if I like it or not  

View attachment 61602


----------



## kayrae

You look absolutely gorgeous, bexy


----------



## Tanuki

kayrae said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous, bexy



Took the words out of my mouth ^^


----------



## Paul

Very cute Mickey and Minnie...oh and you are a cutie as well bexy! Where are you hiding the bump 


bexy said:


> I'm wearing this right now and about to head out to a birthday bash wearing it. But I don't know if I like it or not
> 
> View attachment 61602


----------



## bexy

kayrae said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous, bexy





T-Bear said:


> Took the words out of my mouth ^^





Paul said:


> Very cute Mickey and Minnie...oh and you are a cutie as well bexy! Where are you hiding the bump



Thanks everyone , I wore it in the end as I just couldn't be bothered looking for something else!! It was comfy and I ended up liking it ok.

I do have a bump, you should see me when I turn side on lol!! I look like a hill!


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> I'm wearing this right now and about to head out to a birthday bash wearing it. But I don't know if I like it or not
> 
> View attachment 61602



You look amazing baby .


----------



## Tanuki

I'm wearing Pajamas and a dressing gown o.o


----------



## Weeze

I forget where the sweater's from. 
Tank = Old Navy
Pants = LB 
Bag = Naturalizer.
Bathroom? Racing Collectibles Club of America.


----------



## troubadours

i've been wearing the same clothes whenever i go out for the past week. w/e





fun lol











both dresses and the boots are from target
cardi is from f21
tights are from the avenue

also i cut off all my hair and i hate it.




please come back, hair


----------



## bexy

Troubs, you look stunning! I would wear them same clothes everyday too as they are so cute!

Also, the first time I read that I thought it said you cut off all your hair and ATE it, I was confused to say the least...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

krismiss said:


> I forget where the sweater's from.
> Tank = Old Navy
> Pants = LB
> Bag = Naturalizer.
> Bathroom? Racing Collectibles Club of America.


 
*So cute Kriss!*



troubadours said:


> i've been wearing the same clothes whenever i go out for the past week. w/e
> 
> both dresses and the boots are from target
> cardi is from f21
> tights are from the avenue
> 
> also i cut off all my hair and i hate it.
> 
> please come back, hair


 
*Troubs you look fab! Can't argue I'd re-wear that baby also if I looked that good in it.*


----------



## cherylharrell

That outfit really looks good on you. And that blue cardi really brightens and perks things up...


----------



## troubadours

thanks guys <3


----------



## Tania

My Sofft Shoes Arrived.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania said:


> My Sofft Shoes Arrived.


 
*oooh! Niiiiiiice heels!*


----------



## Weeze

.. How in hell did you get your foot up like that? 


Today:


----------



## Tania

Thanks, Angel!

Kriss - it's flexibility voodoo! 

Nice sparkly cardigan, btw!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Tania said:


> My Sofft Shoes Arrived.



Those are too cute.


----------



## kayrae

cardi: gifted
striped shirt: Macy's
skinny jeans: Torrid


----------



## Proner

kayrae said:


> cardi: gifted
> striped shirt: Macy's
> skinny jeans: Torrid



So cute! :wubu:


----------



## Tania

Arrrr, it's a pirate shirt! Love it.

Thanks Jenn! We're gonna miss you this weekend! :*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kayrae said:


> cardi: gifted
> striped shirt: Macy's
> skinny jeans: Torrid



Looking dang good in it all: Kayrae = priceless!


----------



## cherylharrell

I like the tank top with the lace on the bottom of it. I had one like that which was black. I have misplaced it somehow in my moving in with my folks when hubby passed on. If I can't find it, I need another one. Does anyone know of any stores where I could find another one cheap? I had gotten mine in Dots but when I was in there recently they didn't seem to have anything like that. I see that Torrid has them. But sadly they have no store close to me & I have no one to go with me to the one that is 100 miles from me. on their website they are $24 & with shipping would be too expensive. Yikes! I could buy a plain one & sew the lace to the bottom of it by hand but in Joanne Fabrics they didn't have any wide lace like that & neither did Walmart...


----------



## Weeze

cherylharrell said:


> I like the tank top with the lace on the bottom of it. I had one like that which was black. I have misplaced it somehow in my moving in with my folks when hubby passed on. If I can't find it, I need another one. Does anyone know of any stores where I could find another one cheap? I had gotten mine in Dots but when I was in there recently they didn't seem to have anything like that. I see that Torrid has them. But sadly they have no store close to me & I have no one to go with me to the one that is 100 miles from me. on their website they are $24 & with shipping would be too expensive. Yikes! I could buy a plain one & sew the lace to the bottom of it by hand but in Joanne Fabrics they didn't have any wide lace like that & neither did Walmart...




hehe, yeah, that one's from torrid


----------



## BeaBea

cherylharrell said:


> I could buy a plain one & sew the lace to the bottom of it by hand but in Joanne Fabrics they didn't have any wide lace like that & neither did Walmart...



Cheryl,
try Ebay for lace - there are lots of sellers who sell off a few yards at a time and you can get some gret bargains.
Tracey xx


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info. I'll have to try that. I've been wanting to go to Hancock fabrics but now that hubby has passed on I have no one to go with me. My folks aren't gonna want to travel an hr away just to go there...


----------



## cherylharrell

They have these. They would make a great spaghetti strap dress and top...

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Graci...VproductId67012728VVcatId545088VVviewprod.htm

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Lacy-...VproductId67077173VVcatId545088VVviewprod.htm


----------



## kayrae

Dress and cardigan: Torrid
Earrings: thrifted
Necklace: H&M (thanks for letting me know about it troubs!)


----------



## Rowan

im being lazy and giving myself a break today, so laying around in bed wearing a black nightie with pink lace straps


----------



## Rowan

kayrae said:


> Dress and cardigan: Torrid
> Earrings: thrifted
> Necklace: H&M (thanks for letting me know about it troubs!)



that necklace is adorable!


----------



## Denial

I'm wearing a long green skirt and a striped shirt with 3/4 sleeves.


----------



## Cors

kayrae said:


> Dress and cardigan: Torrid
> Earrings: thrifted
> Necklace: H&M (thanks for letting me know about it troubs!)
> 
> x



Cute! Love the necklace too! 

I'm finally wearing some colour today! My friends often talk about how this particular shirt (tight at bust, loose at waist, striped) makes me look much bigger, but I love it anyway.


----------



## cherylharrell

It doesn't make you look bigger. It makes you look skinny. You don't even look big there. Then again fat people don't look that big to me anymore. They look normal to me.

I'm wearing pullon flarelegged jeans (they maybe from Sears) and a green top with just above the elbow sleeves from Macys. Jewelry etc...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kayrae said:


> Dress and cardigan: Torrid
> Earrings: thrifted
> Necklace: H&M (thanks for letting me know about it troubs!)



*Cute outfit Kayrae - lovin' the necklace.*



Rowan said:


> im being lazy and giving myself a break today, so laying around in bed wearing a black nightie with pink lace straps



*And you couldn't be a sweetheart and give us a little pic to drool over?*



Cors said:


> ...snip...
> I'm finally wearing some colour today! My friends often talk about how this particular shirt (tight at bust, loose at waist, striped) makes me look much bigger, but I love it anyway.



*Darling shirt! Pink is not my color but you wear it well.*


----------



## g-squared

I literally bought everything I'm wearing here from Marshall's they know me by name and i converse with the cashiers.






Also, please excuse my dusty laundry room mirror picture.


----------



## troubadours

recent lookalike outfits.
View attachment 62630


View attachment 62629


View attachment 62627


View attachment 62628


none of the items were bought recently, but if you want to know where they are from, hollr @ me.


----------



## Proner

Today is a hot day so I wear a H&M short-sleeved shirt and a Japan rise jean.


----------



## Proner

Just taken before going to work 

View attachment 004.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

A pink short sleeve t-shirt with black undies and no bra. Comfort...


----------



## kayrae

dress and cardi: Target
bag: Torrid clearance
shoes: thrifted at Goodwill


----------



## BeaBea

kayrae said:


> dress and cardi: Target
> bag: Torrid clearance
> shoes: thrifted at Goodwill



Great look - and great legs too!
Tracey xx


----------



## Cleofatra_74

kayrae said:


> dress and cardi: Target
> bag: Torrid clearance
> shoes: thrifted at Goodwill



*You look great Kresta *


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm wearing my turquoise maxi dress (see maxi dress thread) It's soft and comfy to hang out and recover from a horrid night sleep. (teething sick baby kept me up)


----------



## Suze

cute pics and nice outfits everyone!


----------



## Tania

kayrae said:


> dress and cardi: Target
> bag: Torrid clearance
> shoes: thrifted at Goodwill



Ha! I know that dress.


----------



## ashmamma84

Cute pic, Kresta! 


Still in work clothes:
navy blue wide leg trousers
multi floral blouse
silver disk earbobs
silver ring
tank watch
black patent peep toe heels
black patent shoulder bag


In about 5 min.:
heather grey loungewear set
black slippers


----------



## Suze

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pic, Kresta!
> 
> 
> Still in work clothes:
> navy blue wide leg trousers
> multi floral blouse
> silver disk earbobs
> silver ring
> tank watch
> black patent peep toe heels
> black patent shoulder bag
> 
> 
> In about 5 min.:
> heather grey loungewear set
> black slippers



even if i don't see a pic, i can sense this is god shiz


----------



## kayrae

Ashmamma needs to be taking pics of her high-end fashunz


----------



## ashmamma84

Suze said:


> even if i don't see a pic, i can sense this is god shiz





kayrae said:


> Ashmamma needs to be taking pics of her high-end fashunz



Not high end at all - I have on LB's best today (I just make it _look_ rich hehehe.  I promise I'll snap a pic sometime soon. I hate trying to do it my damn self though.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

I am wearing G.I. blue, gray, and black digital cammie pants with big black steel-toed boots, a tough belt, and of course the Joffe authorized Navy blue tee!


----------



## cherylharrell

Light blue pull-on flared pants from Penny's Outlet and old black tank top from LB with embroidery and gens on it. Let the arms show! I don't care. It's hot weather now lol...


----------



## Surlysomething

My most favorite distressed jean capris (that make my booty look slammin' ) a black v neck t. It's gorgeous out today and I thought I would dress accordingly. I love my super casual rock star office.


----------



## kayrae

Dress: Graybird Vintage


----------



## BeckaBoo

kayrae said:


> Dress: Graybird Vintage



Oh girl, purple is totally your colour, so hot, that dress is beyond fantastic.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm wearing a very purple t-shirt today, I hope no one mistakes me for Barney.


----------



## kayrae

Thanks. I'm really into purples and whites right now.



BeckaBoo said:


> Oh girl, purple is totally your colour, so hot, that dress is beyond fantastic.


----------



## Tania

I still love that dress. The print and colors are a lot like my yukata!

Attaching pic of said yukata, my new pink Coach purse, my new green MSSP top, and my new-ish LB shorts. Ha.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you. I esp like the cameo and the flower in your hair. My late Grandma on my moms side loved cameos. The dresser with mirror behind you looks a little like an antique one she had. She was a bbw & after getting diabetes went down to a size 18. I have her big upper arms & saggy chest lol.

My ootd today is a black long sleeve hippie type top with long bell type sleeves I've had a number of yrs now & black bellbottom pants from Stuarts Plus. Jewelry etc. Black & silver hippie type belt. Total hippie vibe going on...


----------



## HottiMegan

kayrae said:


> Dress: Graybird Vintage



I just love your taste in clothes


----------



## Tania

Thanks, Cheryl! Yes, my cameo is an antique.  It's from around 1915 we think; it belonged to my great-aunt's husband's mother.  I have another cameo and a yellow-stoned necklace that belonged to my great-grandmother, too. I've also got a pair of white gold and diamond/pearl earrings from 1924 and a gold, black-enameled mourning brooch from 1850, which contains the hair of the deceased and a bunch of seed pearls. 

My bedroom set is indeed vintage, from the 1930s. It was my grandmothers! Good eye!


----------



## kayrae

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Tania said:


> I still love that dress. The print and colors are a lot like my yukata!
> 
> Attaching pic of said yukata, my new pink Coach purse, my new green MSSP top, and my new-ish LB shorts. Ha.



OMG, love that purse! My favorite purse is hot pink also, but it sure as heck isn't Coach! I love the pink w/ the green, very good choice. Looks fabulous.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, Grandma had antique stuff like furniture similar to that. I have an antique ring my dad bought my late aunt in WWII in Italy & gave to me. I had another one he got her but lost it. I do have a bracelet my late uncle made back in the 60's or earlier. It's silver with circles & flowers like on it. And I do have a gold chain necklace my dad gave me in the early 70's.

The purple dress looks similar to a lounger type thing my mom has & wears around the house. I think she's had it for yrs...


----------



## Cors

Gorgeous dress, Kayrae! It fits you so well! 

Love the colours, Tania! The purse and the flower are both too cute!


----------



## MissToodles

not sure how I feel about this dress. It's a cheapie from Swak Designs on ebay, purchased for under $20. It's way too big in the shoulders, think it looks too tight around my belly and my breasts are on prominent display. As much fun as cleavage can be, I don't think I want everyone in the school library to ogle. There's a time and a place for boobs! Tried pushing it back over my shoulders and now it has become a frumpified mess. The band around the middle just isn't falling correctly. Tips/suggestions are welcomed and I love seeing what you all have on.













looks like crap even from the side, blah.


----------



## cherylharrell

I think a belt would look good with it. Black would be nice as it'd match your cami you have on...


----------



## MissToodles

Thanks for the suggestion, Cheryl. You know how to rock the belted dress/tunic look well and I do love the combo of red/black. Dress with belt (from Torrid, way overpriced for fake leather). feel like the belt is getting sucked into belly/chest vortex, but I think this looks better.


----------



## Teleute

Okay, I know not everyone has petticoats lying around, but I can't help thinking that would be cute with a wide swingy skirt to go with the belted waist. 

Also, re: the cleavage - is there a less-constricting camisole you could wear underneath it? It looks like the top of the dress has a little more boob room, and if you let the girls loosen up a little you might not get such OMGCLEAVAGE. Not that I'm complaining about it, but yeah... definitely a time and a place for that!


----------



## edino

I sit in front f the TV with my net-book. White stretch short with an Blue 8XL tight T-shirt.... Typical home outfit.


----------



## cherylharrell

That belt looks really good with it. Maybe if you pulled the cami up a bit, ti might be less cleavage. Glad to know that I rock the belts look, thanks. I look fat in everything but then again I am fat lol...


----------



## kayrae

I like the dress with the belt better because it minimizes how baggy it is up top by gathering the extra fabric into the belt. 



MissToodles said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Cheryl. You know how to rock the belted dress/tunic look well and I do love the combo of red/black. Dress with belt (from Torrid, way overpriced for fake leather). feel like the belt is getting sucked into belly/chest vortex, but I think this looks better.


----------



## Paul

Miss Toodles,

I like the idea of adding the belt. It looks better. Now for the clevage and bust area. Is it possible to add a snap or sew a couple of stiches which would pull the vee neckline closed, hiding the cleavage? Please don't get rid of the dress. With a bit of ingenuity it can be a good item for your work wardrobe. Please post a picture if you try my suggestion. This dress is a good colour for you.



MissToodles said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Cheryl. You know how to rock the belted dress/tunic look well and I do love the combo of red/black. Dress with belt (from Torrid, way overpriced for fake leather). feel like the belt is getting sucked into belly/chest vortex, but I think this looks better.


----------



## MissToodles

thanks, don't sew worth a stitch , maybe I should have gone down a size when I purchased it.


what I'm wearing today: a so called ''sundress' from woman within. looks more like a caftan to me. I don't care if it's in bad taste, it was comfortable enough to sit through 6 hours worth of lectures. colorful, tacky prints are a weakness of mine. having a bad head day, so off with it.


----------



## luscious_lulu

kayrae said:


> dress and cardi: Target
> bag: Torrid clearance
> shoes: thrifted at Goodwill



Very well, put together...


----------



## cherylharrell

The sundress looks cute. I recently got one of their catalogs but never saw anything like that in it...


----------



## MissToodles

cherylharrell said:


> The sundress looks cute. I recently got one of their catalogs but never saw anything like that in it...



http://www.womanwithin.com/clothing...98&DeptId=9284&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0


----------



## The Orange Mage

nabbed this looooong hoodie on eBay, but in green and black: http://www.attitudeclothing.co.uk/product_18115-63-812_Poizen-Industries---Grey-Long-Goblin-Top.htm

pics later, i'm lazy and there are brownies downstairs


----------



## Tania

DitzyBrunette said:


> OMG, love that purse! My favorite purse is hot pink also, but it sure as heck isn't Coach! I love the pink w/ the green, very good choice. Looks fabulous.



THANK YOU!  I'd love to see your pink purse!


----------



## Weeze

This shirt, plus leggins and purple flip flops. it's race day and i'm being a lazy ass.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Okay, got around to taking pics. My outfit for today (as in May 2nd):

first the whole thing




then detail of the hood (pic was ran through a oil painting filter since the original lighting [I auto-levelled the other one] and details look pretty neat that way)





Hoodie: Poizen Golbin Hoodie (grey one here: http://www.attitudeclothing.co.uk/product_18115-63-812_Poizen-Industries---Grey-Long-Goblin-Top.htm)
Top: From Target last year
Jeans: old(er) Silver jeans


----------



## Tania

I'm wearing my new LB ocelot shrug, my Torrid surplice-bodice/ruffled top, and belt! The other pic is me in my new sleep chemise.  

View attachment Photo 80.jpg


View attachment Photo 81.jpg


View attachment Photo 82.jpg


----------



## QueenB

even better than i imagined. you have such a great shape! jealous haha :blush:


----------



## Tania

ty patty! this outfit would look great on you, too - it's your style!


----------



## intraultra

Tania said:


> I'm wearing my new LB ocelot shrug, my Torrid surplice-bodice/ruffled top, and belt! The other pic is me in my new sleep chemise.



That outfit is a little bit sex kitten -- I love it! I saw that shrug and really wanted it, but I am having trouble letting go of my LB gift card. I keep thinking I should hold out for something I need. I might have to go back and get it, though!


----------



## Tania

Seriously, get it! I'm really glad I did.


----------



## cherylharrell

The cameo, LB ocelot shrug, Torrid surplice-bodice/ruffled top, and belt look good on you. Shows off what a shape you have. I also like his flared jeans. Pretty cool...


----------



## HottiMegan

MissToodles said:


> thanks, don't sew worth a stitch , maybe I should have gone down a size when I purchased it.
> 
> 
> what I'm wearing today: a so called ''sundress' from woman within. looks more like a caftan to me. I don't care if it's in bad taste, it was comfortable enough to sit through 6 hours worth of lectures. colorful, tacky prints are a weakness of mine. having a bad head day, so off with it.



I was wondering how that dress would look like on an actual fat girl  I too have a weakness for bright tacky prints  I think the dress is cute!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tania said:


> I'm wearing my new LB ocelot shrug, my Torrid surplice-bodice/ruffled top, and belt! The other pic is me in my new sleep chemise.



That's a seriously hot outfit! I envy your hourglassyness. (I'm all apple)


----------



## Tania

Thank you, Megan. :*


----------



## bexy

The Orange Mage said:


> Okay, got around to taking pics. My outfit for today (as in May 2nd):



You are too cute, I love that outfit, most especially the hoodie! It looks so snug!


----------



## bexy

Tania said:


> I'm wearing my new LB ocelot shrug, my Torrid surplice-bodice/ruffled top, and belt! The other pic is me in my new sleep chemise.



My eyes are out on stalks right now, just like in a Looney Toons cartoon! You look amazing!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> I'm wearing my new LB ocelot shrug, my Torrid surplice-bodice/ruffled top, and belt! The other pic is me in my new sleep chemise.


 
Ugh, I want your bod!


----------



## Tania

Awww...bless, girls. :*


----------



## TallFatSue

I have a minor confession to make, only moderately earth-shaking. I'm one of those shameless hussies who blantantly violates the Memorial-Day-to-Labor-Day summer clothing decree. This week the weather in Toledo is reasonably warm, and I'm built for comfort not sweat, so I'm wearing some of my summer outfits this week, well before Memorial Day. 

It's not that the weather is truly hot, although it almost feels like it after the awful winter we endured. Nope, the real reason is every spring it takes a couple weeks for the climate control wizards in our building to remember how to re-tune the air conditioning. Meanwhile it's just too doggone warm in my office. So, it's bare arms and legs for me! And sandals or barefoot too if I feel like it, so there! It's GOOD to be a manager! 

Damn the fashion police, full speed ahead!


----------



## HottiMegan

Is that still a rule not to wear summery clothes before Memorial day? I broke that rule a month ago when it was unseasonably warm. The weather has been awful weird. We had record highs last week and this week its cold and rainy.
I hear you on that though Sue. i'd rather bare my body more than being hot and sweaty!


----------



## Tania

I say, wear clothes that suit the weather.  That's my practical approach. 

And anyway, I thought the Memorial Day-Labor Day rule only applied to white shoes and perhaps certain summer fabrics, and only then in the Continental United States + Alaska. It doesn't apply to winter cruising, jaunts to the southern hemisphere, or trips to Hawaii. 

In my sorority, our International modified official ritual garb policies so that the real sticklers could ditch their white shoes for black.


----------



## troubadours

this is what i wore on sunday night to see dark was the night @ radio city music hall.

View attachment 63342

View attachment 63343


View attachment 63344

just so u don't forget what my face looks like, complete w/ large zit on left.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm not wearing this right now, but I had to show it off! I got it in the mail today. It only cost me $6.31!  

View attachment dress2.jpg


View attachment dress.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm not wearing this right now, but I had to show it off! I got it in the mail today. It only cost me $6.31!


----------



## TallFatSue

Tania said:


> I say, wear clothes that suit the weather.  That's my practical approach.
> 
> And anyway, I thought the Memorial Day-Labor Day rule only applied to white shoes and perhaps certain summer fabrics, and only then in the Continental United States + Alaska. It doesn't apply to winter cruising, jaunts to the southern hemisphere, or trips to Hawaii.
> 
> In my sorority, our International modified official ritual garb policies so that the real sticklers could ditch their white shoes for black.


My mother drummed it into my head when I was growing up, that certain summer clothing and fabrics are taboo the rest of the year. Maybe that was the fashion policy when she was growing up, but no more. I've been on many winter cruises, trips to the southern hemisphere, and trips to Hawaii, so I threw her policy out the window long ago. Even so, it still gives me a certain pleasure to violate it, even if it's no longer a hard-and-fast rule. Maybe because it gives my mother something different to criticize instead of my weight for a change.


----------



## cherylharrell

There used to be the rule that you started wearing white on Easter & ended it after Labor Day. Then after that you could wear winter white. Here in VA people pay no attention to summer or winter dressing. They'll wear short sleeves, sleeveless and shorts in cold weather and warm sweaters in summer. My late hubby & I could never figure that one out...


----------



## cherylharrell

Stupid thing posted twice. Yikes...


----------



## AshleyEileen

cherylharrell said:


> There used to be the rule that you started wearing white on Easter & ended it after Labor Day. Then after that you could wear winter white. Here in VA people pay no attention to summer or winter dressing. They'll wear short sleeves, sleeveless and shorts in cold weather and warm sweaters in summer. My late hubby & I could never figure that one out...



Pffft, I don't listen to that. It's 2009!


----------



## cherylharrell

I dress how I want & if folks don't like it well they're the ones with the problem lol. I'm wearing a Farm Aid t-shirt & pj bottoms...


----------



## patfahan

t-shirt and jeans


----------



## PunkPeach

At this moment..red crush velvet pajama pants and a red halter top. I am very comfy.


----------



## PunkPeach

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm not wearing this right now, but I had to show it off! I got it in the mail today. It only cost me $6.31!



That is adorable...I have to ask, where did you get it?


----------



## AshleyEileen

PunkPeach said:


> That is adorable...I have to ask, where did you get it?



Torrid! It was on clearance and 50% off that price. I had a $10 off coupon plus my divastyle discount. They messed up my order and gave me free shipping!


----------



## PunkPeach

AshleyEileen said:


> Torrid! It was on clearance and 50% off that price. I had a $10 off coupon plus my divastyle discount. They messed up my order and gave me free shipping!



You have to love that divastyle discount...I like live at torrid. I love the clearance sales.


----------



## liz (di-va)

This thread title cracks me up. It sounds like phone sex, but it's really about fashion.


----------



## Weeze

black flipflops, white sweatpants, and a red t-shirt from a random turnpike sports bar in Ohio.

i am sleepy.


----------



## Orchid

multi print summer dress and a red vest , black ballet shoes
weather is chilly and very windy not much spring so I live in this wooly vest


----------



## adorably-creepy

Black Lululemon pants with orange waistband, blue scoop necked tee shirt, white Lululemon sweater with red roses all over it. I'm in a Lulu mood


----------



## cherylharrell

Black wideleg Levis Bendover pants (Polyester lol) from LB catalog, black peasant short sleeve top from Deb store, black early 60's style jacket from Peebles. Pink Mary Jane crocs, jewelry etc...


----------



## AshleyEileen

Where are the pictures?
This thread is useless without them.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> Where are the pictures?
> This thread is useless without them.



*If I posted a picture of what I'm wearing right now it would have to go on the Nekkid Thread! *


----------



## thatgirl08

troubadours said:


> this is what i wore on sunday night to see dark was the night @ radio city music hall.
> 
> just so u don't forget what my face looks like, complete w/ large zit on left.





AshleyEileen said:


> I'm not wearing this right now, but I had to show it off! I got it in the mail today. It only cost me $6.31!



You both look adorable like usualll.


----------



## Orchid

not garments as I am sort of draped in a very large piece of fabric folded on the bias to make a sort of summerdress roman style no notions just held with a pin , trying to see if it works sitting & moving around my pc


----------



## Tania

Kayrae and I bought bras on Saturday - I'm wearing mine right now.

We got fitted at Alla Prima in Hayes Valley, San Francisco and it was an enlightening experience. The saleslady wanted me to get 36F, but I felt comfier in 38E, which is pretty much what I knew I should be wearing. 

Pictures here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1178595#post1178595


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## Famouslastwords

I have a Team Edward shirt too, because I can't choose.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> I have a Team Edward shirt too, because I can't choose.



Too cute! I can't choose either.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> Too cute! I can't choose either.



I wore both shirts to Disneyland for my birthday since I went for two days. When I wore the Jacob I got so many response some cheering me on, some TEAM EDWARD!s lol, when I wore my Team Edward shirt-nothing but I had a lanyard over it so maybe that was it.


----------



## thatgirl08

Aw haha that's kinda funny. I almost wanted her to get together with Jacob after Edward left but then like.. Edward came back and they're so in looooove. I can't decide!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Me too, if it had been me, I would have lost them both because I wouldn't have been able to choose. Well, maybe I would have stuck it out with Edward in the end, but I'd be thinking about Jacob a lot during that whole time. Actually, I've kinda been in this position, and I did choose Edward. But he wasn't a vampire dammit, and he was kinda an asshole. lol


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> Me too, if it had been me, I would have lost them both because I wouldn't have been able to choose. Well, maybe I would have stuck it out with Edward in the end, but I'd be thinking about Jacob a lot during that whole time. Actually, I've kinda been in this position, and I did choose Edward. But he wasn't a vampire dammit, and he was kinda an asshole. lol



Haha, aw, assholes are no fun.


----------



## Allie Cat

...what are 'Team Edward' and 'Team Jacob'? I saw a girl wearing a 'Team Edward' shirt at Wal-Mart today and now I see it again here... it's an invasion! O.O


----------



## thatgirl08

Divals said:


> ...what are 'Team Edward' and 'Team Jacob'? I saw a girl wearing a 'Team Edward' shirt at Wal-Mart today and now I see it again here... it's an invasion! O.O



They're from the Twilight series by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## Famouslastwords

It's Twilight!


----------



## Tanuki

Famouslastwords said:


> It's Twilight!



And there was me thinking the Team Jacob shirt was from Lost hehehe ^^


----------



## Orchid

multi-colour summerdress white/black/applegreen/red/pink/orange/blue
red vest
red sandals


----------



## Tooz

Auuuugh Twilight .


----------



## thatgirl08

I know, I'm sad to admit I'm a Twilighter.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm a proud Twilighter.... <.<


----------



## MissToodles

I'm not used to wearing really tight dresses. You see, I don't mind tight shirts at all, but feel this dress is too pully around my midsection (and you can't see the back, but it clings to my ass as well). This doesn't make sense, but I feel more vulnerable in a tight dress, orthe fact that it emphasises the ''wrong'' areas instead of hiding them. In fact, I know one person enjoyed the view today 

second photo I look slightly demented but the colors are more accurate.

I'm also wearing a shrug on a hot day because this dress exposes way too much of my bra straps. probably should have thrown on my capris,a tank and call it day. 
shrug-lane bryant (which I saw the lovely tania wearing a few pages back)
dress-old navy


----------



## thatgirl08

You look absolutely adorable! I almost bought that shrug actually.


----------



## sarahreign

Wearin a black tank top with sparkles that slides up my belly! and NOTHING else!


----------



## MatthewB

Gray shirt, jeans, socks, and some nice comfortable slippers. :happy:


----------



## ekmanifest

peach muscle shirt and fuscia shorts . . . picture that why don't ya . . .


----------



## Famouslastwords

We shouldn't have to picture it, you should show us you sexy thing you!


----------



## cherylharrell

You look good. Like the shrug. I'm wearing a stripey 3 quarter length shirt with roll tab sleeves from Old Navy when the had plus in the stores(one of the few striped things I've found that I liked. I'm not much on stripes) and pullon capri jeans from either Woman Within or Roamans, jewelry and black crocs...


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I visited my friend and she gave me this dress. I love it. 
View attachment n617961304_1991501_3795431.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

That's really cute! Also, I can tell you're in a Torrid!


----------



## sweet&fat

You look fantastic!


----------



## MissToodles

dress-ebay
leggings-who knows
crocs that you can't see because my legs are bent backwards--don't be hatin


----------



## thatgirl08

I love that dress!


----------



## Famouslastwords

MissToodles said:


> dress-ebay
> leggings-who knows
> crocs that you can't see because my legs are bent backwards--don't be hatin




You are just too cute!


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll look good. I'd post my OOTD but I left my camera in the car so I'll have to do it later...


----------



## Weeze

I actually just changed *out* of this, and into plaid pajama pants and a tank top. Oh well.
Ignore the chipped mirror. it's been like that for forever.


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> I actually just changed *out* of this, and into plaid pajama pants and a tank top. Oh well.
> Ignore the chipped mirror. it's been like that for forever.



holy tits. you look cute:]


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is my OOTD from Sunday. I wore the poncho over my spaghetti strap maxi dress cuz of going to church & it got a bit chilly. I've also included a pic from the other day of my BHM dad. He's almost 89 and is proof bbws/bhms can live to be an old age. I got him the shirt off a sale rack for $1.99 once in a nice dept store...

I'm wearing my new purse from Sears & my new Bass sandals from Old Pueblo Traders. I use to wear those sandals yrs ago but they discontinued them. So I was happy to find them again. Dress is from Dots from last yr... 

View attachment DSCF4160.JPG


View attachment DSCF4171.JPG


----------



## PhatChk

I am about to go to bed so.. white wife beater and pink boy shorts ^_^


----------



## AshleyEileen

krismiss said:


> I actually just changed *out* of this, and into plaid pajama pants and a tank top. Oh well.
> Ignore the chipped mirror. it's been like that for forever.




DO ME NOW.


----------



## cherylharrell

First outfit is day before yesterdays. Gauze tank top & wideleg pants from either Roamans or Woman Within catalog.Tie front top from Torrid. Mary Jane Crocs and my new necklace & Earrings I got in that restaurant the other day.

My new red Walmart dress. I hemmed it to a shorter less matronly length. I was kinda aggravated to see that near the bottom of them was a tiny hole. Couldn't take it back cuz I had taken the tags off and they were at home. And it was the only red one in a 22/24 at the Walrmart I got it at and out Walmart & the one here in Nags Head didn't have it in red. So I had to sew up the hole which got hidden when I hemmed it anyway... 

View attachment DSCF4209.JPG


View attachment DSCF4260.JPG


----------



## kayrae

Cute red dress!!!


----------



## MissToodles

I rarely go into Walmart (none in the city, need to go out to the suburbs) but that red dress is so cute and fits you so well. I didn't really think that Walmart had cute plus sized clothing, but guess they have to stay competitive. How long was it before you hemmed it?


----------



## Famouslastwords

What I wore today.


----------



## Tania

Dang, everybody looks foiiiiiiiine.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

cherylharrell said:


> First outfit is day before yesterdays. Gauze tank top & wideleg pants from either Roamans or Woman Within catalog.Tie front top from Torrid. Mary Jane Crocs and my new necklace & Earrings I got in that restaurant the other day.
> 
> My new red Walmart dress. I hemmed it to a shorter less matronly length. I was kinda aggravated to see that near the bottom of them was a tiny hole. Couldn't take it back cuz I had taken the tags off and they were at home. And it was the only red one in a 22/24 at the Walrmart I got it at and out Walmart & the one here in Nags Head didn't have it in red. So I had to sew up the hole which got hidden when I hemmed it anyway...




I'm really loving the red dress.... It looks so lovely.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Famouslastwords said:


> What I wore today.



I LOVE your outfit! Especially that top!! It looks really good on you! Fits you so well. 

I wish I could pull off something like that, lol.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks ya'll. The dress was a ways below the knees and that looked too matronly on me only suitable for church so I hemmed it. I like my dresses and skirts either a long funky ethnic length or just above the knees. I was surprised Walmart had anything that cute. I don't find cute stuff in there that often...

Here is yesterdays OOTD. The tye-dye skirt is from Walmart from yrs ago. The sizing said it fit up to an 18 but I am a 24 now and can still fit in it. The top is from Cato from a coupla yrs ago... 

View attachment DSCF4262.JPG


----------



## PrettyLynn

Only half dressed right now, but...

I have brown dress slacks and a form fitting black undershirt, both from avenue. Soon, I will be adding a blue/brown/with a hint of purple tank top from Lane Bryant, and a pair of black oxfords from Hitchcock.

Yeah... still working on the pretty shoe search....


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterdays OOTD. Black top from Dots for around $6, flarelegged pants from Roamans or Woman Within from a few yrs back. Pants have lace inserts in the flared legs. I'm also wearing my new peac4e signnecklace... 

View attachment DSCF4311.JPG


----------



## PrettyLynn

cherylharrell said:


> Yesterdays OOTD. Black top from Dots for around $6, flarelegged pants from Roamans or Woman Within from a few yrs back. Pants have lace inserts in the flared legs. I'm also wearing my new peac4e signnecklace...



I love that belt. So adorable.


----------



## Tooz

Famouslastwords said:


> What I wore today.



Where is that skirt from? I need to find it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Avenue!


----------



## Tania

Does this look ok? 

View attachment DSC00693-copy.jpg


View attachment Photo 97.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> Does this look ok?



I L-O-V-E IT!


----------



## Ivy

Tania said:


> Does this look ok?



um YES. i am in love.


----------



## Tania

thank you, sweet girls. :* i think this is what i will wear to kayrae's and lina's bday party!


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice retro look going there.  


Yesterdays OOTD. Dress is from Roamans or Woman Within Catalog. Leggings are from either the Deb store or Simply Fashion. And the shoes are Mary Jane crocs... 

View attachment DSCF4332.JPG


----------



## Tania

I really like that color on ya, Cheryl. It matches the ocean outside, kinda. 

PS - Your red dress is stunning.


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania said:


> Does this look ok?



Great dress! And your shape is the 'ish!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tania said:


> Does this look ok?



It's tooo cute!


----------



## Surlysomething

my favorite super-cute distressed jean capris
a red shirred t-shirt 
new DKNY black flip-flops


----------



## Tania

Thank you so much, guys. I'm really excited about wearing this dress now!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Jeans, T-Shirt, Neckbeard, Ponytail.

The good life.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks ya'll. I loved the dress. I had never noticed how similar the color was to the ocean. Now that hubby's passed on, I have lost my OOTD picture taker, so it's either I do it or con my Mom into doing it. My mom is a skinny lil 16/18 and she thinks I'm too big & doesn't ever want to get as big as me. LOL. She can't seem to get it in her head that she is from the fat family & we'll never be skinny. Skinny when your young & fat when ya grow up. So she thought the dress was too short & I was too fat in it lol. I hemmed it some cuz it was a matronly below the knees length. Just cuz I'm 50 in a coupla yrs doesn't mean I have to dress like an elderly woman...


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterdays OOTD;

Shirt: Penneys

Skirt with shorts built in in: Deb Store from yrs ago. I hand sewed the ruffle on the bottom of it cuz it was riding up too short & showing off too much. 

View attachment DSCF4333.JPG


----------



## Tooz

cherylharrell said:


> Yesterdays OOTD;
> 
> Shirt: Penneys
> 
> Skirt with shorts built in in: Deb Store from yrs ago. I hand sewed the ruffle on the bottom of it cuz it was riding up too short & showing off too much.



I like the ruffle! I adore eyelet lace, I wish I could find a cute, well-fitting eyelet lace dress in my size. I think it's such a pretty fabric.


----------



## Teleute

The Orange Mage said:


> Jeans, T-Shirt, Neckbeard, Ponytail.
> 
> The good life.



The flared jeans look good on you! And I like that we can see your ponytail just peeking out behind your neck. 

I don't think I can condone neckbeard though  Down with neckbeard!

And Cheryl, I'm with Tooz - the eyelet lace looks AWESOME! Adorable skirt.


----------



## cherylharrell

I love that skirt. I liked how it turned out with how I sewed the lace on. 

Here is todays OOTD:

Wideleg pants from Woman Within Catalog and shirt from maybe Sears. I bought the pants a few yrs after the shirt cuz I liked the color. I recently noticed they matched well, so I paired them up... 

View attachment DSCF4365.JPG


----------



## Teleute

I think I would hate that without the sash, but that makes it cute! Ooh, I bet you could totally rock a big awesome chunky necklace with that. The simple outfit would highlight funky jewelry.


----------



## Surlysomething

OOTD?

Outift of the day?


----------



## Tania

Famouslastwords said:


> I wore both shirts to Disneyland for my birthday since I went for two days. When I wore the Jacob I got so many response some cheering me on, some TEAM EDWARD!s lol, when I wore my Team Edward shirt-nothing but I had a lanyard over it so maybe that was it.



How the hell did I miss a MATTERHORN PHOTO on one of my FAVORITE THREADS?

I miss Disneyland so much right now I'd even go back to working there. :'(


----------



## kayrae

This is my favorite thread also


----------



## cherylharrell

I'll have to try that sometime. yeah, the outfit is kinda plain but I like it probably cuz of the wideleg pants

Yesterdays OOTD:

Wideleg pants from Roamans catalog and new Target top I fell in love with... 

View attachment DSCF4367.JPG


----------



## mergirl

Today i am wearing nothing but a smile and a butt plug.


----------



## kayrae

Pictures please...


----------



## Cors

mergirl said:


> Today i am wearing nothing but a smile and a butt plug.



Hahahahaha! I agree, though you need some excuse to post in on the Fashion board. A glam girly buttplug maybe?


----------



## mergirl

kayrae said:


> Pictures please...


My butt plug is too shy for pics.. sorry.


----------



## mergirl

Cors said:


> Hahahahaha! I agree, though you need some excuse to post in on the Fashion board. A glam girly buttplug maybe?


haha.. yes..i thought "i never post on the fashion forum so i shall"!! I am thinking more along the lines of a big black butch butt plug. OH i enjoyed that illiteration there!!!


----------



## Teleute

Cors said:


> Hahahahaha! I agree, though you need some excuse to post in on the Fashion board. A glam girly buttplug maybe?



If your buttplug doesn't have rhinestones, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterdays OOTD:

Fashion Bug top

Wideleg pants from Woman Within

Torrid Belt. 

Bumpits in hair 

View attachment DSCF4368.JPG


----------



## mergirl

Teleute said:


> If your buttplug doesn't have rhinestones, you're doing it wrong.


Yeah i agree.  I'm sorry.. my very existence is a fashion faux pas!! 
i have no buisness here.. sniff.. what was i thinking!!


----------



## Tania

Hey, it's the Torrid belt, Cheryl! Cool.

I was taking measurements...
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1194046&postcount=272


----------



## Famouslastwords

Today's outfit

Tattoo'd Hoodie -Avenue

Skirt- Avenue


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Tattoo'd Hoodie -Avenue
> 
> Skirt- Avenue



And where are the sunglasses from??? I guess you didn't think them important enough to include them on your outfit list :O hehe, lookin cute ;D


----------



## Famouslastwords

The sunglasses are from this place I call my-half-sister-got-them-and-didn't-want-them-so-she-gave-them-to-me place.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> The sunglasses are from this place I call my-half-sister-got-them-and-didn't-want-them-so-she-gave-them-to-me place.




Dang, I'm sure that name makes for quite a sign up above their doors ;P


----------



## tinkerbell

Old cotton pj shorts, and my husbands white t shirt.


----------



## nykspree8

wife beater, shorts - same general outfit I'll be wearing tomorrow, the day after tomorrow, the day after that, etc etc., well if i stay at home that is


----------



## tallgalrose

Black full skirt with a Black Vneck fitted Tshirt.


----------



## MissToodles

an outfit without leggings

dress-old navy
flip flops-crocs athens
octopus necklace that I wear all the time! : adorn me jewelry






I do have bicycle shorts under the dress. faux leggings? leggings lite? also, the halter is out of alignment, realized that after I looked at the photo preview. also my hair. out of alignment too. haha


----------



## Teleute

omg.

OMG.

I had that EXACT SAME necklace for AGES and I wore it every single day, and then it suddenly disappeared about a month ago. I miss it so much 

Also, even though it's a little crooked in this picture, the halter-style neckline is really flattering on you! Very cute.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MissToodles said:


> an outfit without leggings
> 
> dress-old navy
> flip flops-crocs athens
> octopus necklace that I wear all the time! : adorn me jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have bicycle shorts under the dress. faux leggings? leggings lite? also, the halter is out of alignment, realized that after I looked at the photo preview. also my hair. out of alignment too. haha



You're so cute in every picture you take! Mwuuuuuuuuuuuah!


----------



## Tania

Toodles, you look awesomely wonderful!


----------



## Paul

Tania said:


> Toodles, you look awesomely wonderful!


I will SECOND that Toodles. Your hairstyle frames and brings out your very pretty eyes.


----------



## Famouslastwords

The shirt- Torrid! Got it today in the mail!

The skirt- Avenue! Got it last year at during the summer. Have a light jean skirt that's of the same brand of the same type. Has the same little design on the inside where the tag goes.

Nylons- Avenue. Size: Very large!


----------



## MissToodles

you have a nice...smile 

really like the shirt, unfortunately, this monitor sucks and cannot see the skirt!


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> The shirt- Torrid! Got it today in the mail!
> 
> The skirt- Avenue! Got it last year at during the summer. Have a light jean skirt that's of the same brand of the same type. Has the same little design on the inside where the tag goes.
> 
> Nylons- Avenue. Size: Very large!



i love the whole outfit it's really cute!


----------



## Teleute

Am I the only one who sees a face on that shirt? 

>_>

It's really cute though! That shirt looks pretty versatile too, I bet you could pair it with a black skirt and maybe a shrug for a more formal look. Awesome find!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I am wearing my normal bed time Wifebeater and Boyshort panties..
Sorry don't have a picture...


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> The shirt- Torrid! Got it today in the mail!
> 
> The skirt- Avenue! Got it last year at during the summer. Have a light jean skirt that's of the same brand of the same type. Has the same little design on the inside where the tag goes.
> 
> Nylons- Avenue. Size: Very large!



so how many guys did you have following you home after you went out looking all cute and hot like this ;D


----------



## chublover350

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm not wearing this right now, but I had to show it off! I got it in the mail today. It only cost me $6.31!



get it with your looks girl


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> so how many guys did you have following you home after you went out looking all cute and hot like this ;D




Zero. Unfortunately, I live in the land of anorexic models. I did however get a dirty look from some skinny chick from inside her car. LOL.


----------



## Teleute

Then I bet there was more than one chub-starved FA in the area whose eyes were quietly popping out of his head! Cuteness of that caliber does not go unnoticed


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I did however get a dirty look from some skinny chick from inside her car. LOL.



Mission accomplished!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Teleute said:


> Then I bet there was more than one chub-starved FA in the area whose eyes were quietly popping out of his head! Cuteness of that caliber does not go unnoticed



I hope so. I'm terrible at noticing this kind of thing though. Once I thought a guy was flirting with me when he was just being nice. Wishful thinking...



nykspree8 said:


> Mission accomplished!



Haha! She made me feel so small until I told my roommate and he said "This is L.A. you'd think she'd seen EVERYTHING by now."


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Once I thought a guy was flirting with me when he was just being nice. Wishful thinking...



awww...come to Jersey, and I'll flirt with you for real hehehe ;D


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> I hope so. I'm terrible at noticing this kind of thing though. Once I thought a guy was flirting with me when he was just being nice. Wishful thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh  that makes me so sad because you're so freaking gorgeous, I know many who would flirt with you and more!! hahahaha


----------



## AshleyEileen

chublover350 said:


> get it with your looks girl



And what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Teleute

I was wondering that as well, heh.


----------



## nykspree8

AshleyEileen said:


> And what exactly does that mean?



now we're all wondering!!! TELL US >:O


----------



## Tania

I've been experimenting. This is a Torrid dress + Dark Garden waist-cincher + awesome pearl earrings (made for me by my great friend Papercutcutie). 

View attachment Photo 133.jpg


View attachment Photo 141.jpg


View attachment Photo 142.jpg


View attachment Photo 143.jpg


View attachment Photo 144.jpg


----------



## Cors

Tania said:


> I've been experimenting. This is a Torrid dress + Dark Garden waist-cincher + awesome pearl earrings (made for me by my great friend Papercutcutie).



Ahhh! Love the outfit and you always give me serious hip envy!


----------



## Tania

Thanks, Gracie! You can borrow some anytime!


----------



## msbard90

such a cute outfit tania i love the cinching


----------



## cherylharrell

That looks really good on you. It gives you a shape & a waist. You don't even look big to me. Then again I am so used to being big that fat people don't look so big to me anymore unless they are over 400 lbs or more...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tania said:


> I've been experimenting. This is a Torrid dress + Dark Garden waist-cincher + awesome pearl earrings (made for me by my great friend Papercutcutie).


LOVE the outfit!


----------



## Tania

Thankya, you three. :*

Cheryl, I'm not tremendously large, but I am significantly larger than average. I usually wear size 14-16 (sometimes 18) on the top and 18-20 (sometimes 22) on the bottom.  I am tall, pear-shaped, and without much of a gut, which sometimes may give the illusion that I'm smaller than I really am. My uncorsetted waist-hip differential is something like 14 or 15 inches, which can make my midriff and upper body look a little frail. 

I get what you mean, though. I'm pretty size-blind when it comes to most fat women.


----------



## cherylharrell

It sure looks good on your & accentuates your waist. I'd love to be a 14-18 again but that's dreaming lol...


----------



## Ivy

Tania said:


> I've been experimenting. This is a Torrid dress + Dark Garden waist-cincher + awesome pearl earrings (made for me by my great friend Papercutcutie).



having serious figure envy over here! you look AMAZING! :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania said:


> I've been experimenting. This is a Torrid dress + Dark Garden waist-cincher + awesome pearl earrings (made for me by my great friend Papercutcutie).



GORGEOUS shape, T! Loves it!


----------



## Tania

You guys are super sweet. :* Thank you.


----------



## MissToodles

ditto on the loveliness and great outfit, but where would one wear a corset? really, I want to know! historical recreation?

runs off to google dark garden.


----------



## Tania

:*

This corset is contemporary outwear (appropriate with club outfits, &c.), but I have other corsets I wear under historic costumes.


----------



## kayrae

vintage dress: thrifted from a fellow Fatshionista
shoes: payless


----------



## Famouslastwords

kayrae said:


> vintage dress: thrifted from a fellow Fatshionista
> shoes: payless



very cute, Fatshionista I love the word!


----------



## Hathor

I'm wearing my new jeans I got from Avenue.com. They're denim lite in dark indigo with a sage green peasant shirt (also from there) and some dangly earrings I forgot I owned. =)

edit: added pic 

View attachment IMG_5259.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Hathor said:


> I'm wearing my new jeans I got from Avenue.com. They're denim lite in dark indigo with a sage green peasant shirt (also from there) and some dangly earrings I forgot I owned. =)
> 
> edit: added pic



Nice, the jeans I bought from Avenue.com the denim lite, I can't fit into just yet. =( I guess they aren't stretchy enough like the other pairs I've gotten in the past.


----------



## ashmamma84

kayrae said:


> vintage dress: thrifted from a fellow Fatshionista
> shoes: payless



so cute! i've yet to thrift with another fats, but i need to get on it...i'll be cleaning my closet soon.


----------



## Hathor

Famouslastwords said:


> Nice, the jeans I bought from Avenue.com the denim lite, I can't fit into just yet. =( I guess they aren't stretchy enough like the other pairs I've gotten in the past.



I have to get a size 32 to fit my thighs just right, but they bag around my waist, so I have to wear a belt to keep them up. These particular ones are pretty stretchy. Not as much as the ones I had gotten in the past though. They were clearance for $10!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Hathor said:


> I have to get a size 32 to fit my thighs just right, but they bag around my waist, so I have to wear a belt to keep them up. These particular ones are pretty stretchy. Not as much as the ones I had gotten in the past though. They were clearance for $10!



I probably should have bought a size 30 but I bought a size 26. Mine cost me $40. So lucky you! I'm terribly jealous.


----------



## Hathor

Famouslastwords said:


> I probably should have bought a size 30 but I bought a size 26. Mine cost me $40. So lucky you! I'm terribly jealous.



Check them out tonight. I just bought the jeans about 4 days ago! I bet they still have some in stock. =) 

I also searched online and found a 15% off coupon code that works. 

http://www.avenue.com/webapp/wcs/st...2&catalogId=40000000326&storeId=326&langId=-1


----------



## Famouslastwords

I bought a bunch of the bras in store and got them for $10 each. I also just got a couple pairs of pastel flannel colored capris today for $10 each. I will post pics soon. Buying tank tops to go with them this weekend. Even though I bought one shirt to go with the pink ones today.


----------



## Cors

Good example of my everyday outfit - I'm not too creative.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I lurve bath sheets. Of course, I should probably put on real clothes at some point. :\


----------



## Weeze

Sweet Tooth said:


> I lurve bath sheets. Of course, I should probably put on real clothes at some point. :\



That would be unnecessary.
Fact.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Cors said:


> Good example of my everyday outfit - I'm not too creative.



You don't need to be creative when you have fabulous shoes...


----------



## Crystal

Sweet Tooth said:


> I lurve bath sheets. Of course, I should probably put on real clothes at some point. :\



I am having so much trouble finding some fluffy, big, soft towels for my college apartment that aren't insanely expensive. All the ones I can afford are rough and do a laughable job in covering up my ass when I get out of the shower.


----------



## luscious_lulu

CrystalUT11 said:


> I am having so much trouble finding some fluffy, big, soft towels for my college apartment that aren't insanely expensive. All the ones I can afford are rough and do a laughable job in covering up my ass when I get out of the shower.



Try buying beach towels.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

CrystalUT11 said:


> I am having so much trouble finding some fluffy, big, soft towels for my college apartment that aren't insanely expensive. All the ones I can afford are rough and do a laughable job in covering up my ass when I get out of the shower.



I'm not saying they won't be expensive, but a good towel will last for years. I got one at Bed, Bath & Beyond on clearance for about $15. It's so thick and comfy, and it wraps around my fat butt. I don't mind paying, though. It's worth it not to be frustrated every single time you step out of the shower.

I go for the "bath sheets", but not all are the same size. Some are quite tiny. Gotta check the measurements against yours. And I'm with LuLu that beach towels can be a great option.


----------



## Rowan

Cors said:


> Good example of my everyday outfit - I'm not too creative.



...but still and always wicked hot


----------



## Rowan

Im wearing pj bottoms that i got years ago from avon that are white with red hearts on them and a white wife beater....I looked hot.


----------



## MissToodles

kayrae said:


> vintage dress: thrifted from a fellow Fatshionista
> shoes: payless



very flattering dress, great length, color and style on you. in other words, I lurve it.



Hathor said:


> I'm wearing my new jeans I got from Avenue.com. They're denim lite in dark indigo with a sage green peasant shirt (also from there) and some dangly earrings I forgot I owned. =)
> 
> edit: added pic



hurray for dark wash and peasant shirt. I read somewhere that denim lite bootleg jeans are being discontinued. so you (and others!) should stock up if you like that particular style.



Cors said:


> Good example of my everyday outfit - I'm not too creative.



very simple but well put together. I wish I could find skinny jeans in my size.


damn, we have some hot bitches all up in this thread, yowza :smitten::smitten:!


----------



## Tracii

Thrift shops are great lots of vintage stuff.
I love vintage dresses and skirts.


----------



## cinnamitch

Cors said:


> Good example of my everyday outfit - I'm not too creative.



That may be a casual look for you but you are a stunningly beautiful woman.


----------



## SocialbFly

kayrae said:


> vintage dress: thrifted from a fellow Fatshionista
> shoes: payless



love love love the outfit....so darn cute, you should be outlawed


----------



## Surlysomething

Cors said:


> Good example of my everyday outfit - I'm not too creative.




very pretty!


----------



## Famouslastwords

This little gem I picked up at the Avenue $10 event. Cost me $20 total.


----------



## kayrae

the colors look great on you.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> This little gem I picked up at the Avenue $10 event. Cost me $20 total.



woot bargain shopper! looks great on you too!


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> This little gem I picked up at the Avenue $10 event. Cost me $20 total.



I love it! soooo sweet!


----------



## blueeyedevie

HI, this is more or less of what I am not wearing right now or I guess you can say what I am wearing. I am wearing a lot of over sized clothes. I have lost some weight but it seems like not enough to buy some things and just enough that all my present clothes are beginning to look like potatoes sacks. I just moved to Long Island to be with my fiance', and there is a Fashion Bug and a Avenue here right next to a Catherine's. I know about Catherine's sizes but I do not know about Avenue's or Fashion Bug's do the stores carry the bigger sizes? How Big do their clothes really run? I am pretty sure the bottoms are out for me at these places because I am still at 79 in hips but I am hoping to pick up some shirts. If any one could give me some size ranges that the stores actually carry from first hand experience, so I don't look stupid going in their that would be great.
Thanks Evie


----------



## Tracii

FLW's that is soo very cute looks great on you too.


----------



## Weeze

SuperGirl pose before taking the dirty laundry out of our bathroom.


----------



## Cors

Thank you Lulu, Rowan, MissToodles, Cinnamitch and Surly. :blush: 

FLW, you are sooooo adorable! 

You too, Krissy!


----------



## Surlysomething

krismiss said:


> SuperGirl pose before taking the dirty laundry out of our bathroom.




prettiest girl, even when rocking a bathroom pose


----------



## kayrae

looking so fly, krissy. you're just too cute.


----------



## QueenB

erryday outfit. 

View attachment 66582


----------



## Tania

uhoh Patty - it won't give me the sugar!


----------



## Tracii

Cute krismiss.Nice super hero pose.


----------



## intraultra

Just got back from taking family photos.











Black pencil skirt not shown.:happy:


----------



## Tania

Great dress!


----------



## Weeze

intraultra said:


> Just got back from taking family photos.
> 
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w130/writteninleaves/fat/Photo243.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w130/writteninleaves/fat/Photo246.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Black pencil skirt not shown.:happy:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Girl, you are TOO cute.
> We totally neeeeed to go out sometime.
> Like. Fo rizzle.
> [COLOR="White"]my nizzle[/COLOR]


----------



## BeastofBurden.

im wearin nothin but a towel.....just got out of the shower .....sry yall aint gettin pics LMAO


----------



## tinkerbell

a tank top that says "love my hips and curves" and really short pj shorts.


----------



## Famouslastwords

intraultra said:


> Just got back from taking family photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pencil skirt not shown.:happy:




I've always thought you were adorable, since I've first seen your picture on this forum, but this seals the deal.


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> I've always thought you were adorable, since I've first seen your picture on this forum, but this seals the deal.



my goodness, agreed ^^^^


----------



## intraultra

krismiss said:


> Girl, you are TOO cute.
> We totally neeeeed to go out sometime.
> Like. Fo rizzle.
> my nizzle


We dooo. I got your IM but haven't seen you online. You seem to be a busy girl!



Famouslastwords said:


> I've always thought you were adorable, since I've first seen your picture on this forum, but this seals the deal.





msbard90 said:


> my goodness, agreed ^^^^



Thanks gals :wubu:


----------



## LunaLove

i got all ready for a bbq and ended up not going. :/ 

everything except the shoes are from walmart


----------



## Crystal

^ You are absolutely adorable.  

I've always had wide hips and am bottom heavy, so I always think I strange in dresses. I wish I had your shape. This pic looks professional, even.


----------



## ashmamma84

CrystalUT11 said:


> ^ You are absolutely adorable.
> 
> I've always had wide hips and am bottom heavy, so I always think I strange in dresses. I wish I had your shape. This pic looks professional, even.



Dresses were made for those of us with wide hips and heavy bottoms. Embrace yours, honey, and rock the hell out of a sexy dress! Body dresses are great and don't forget a pencil skirt too! They look fab on big hip/booty women!

And I agree - Luna is looking oh so lovely.


----------



## Crystal

Hehe. I just bought a maxi dress from Torrid a few days ago. I'll have to show it off. I love it.


----------



## MatthewB

LunaLove said:


> i got all ready for a bbq and ended up not going. :/
> 
> everything except the shoes are from walmart


Beautiful! You look like Luna Lovegood! 

I'm dressed for bed, which for me means shorts and a t-shirt (in summer, that is).


----------



## Weeze

Luna should post in here more ofteeeeen. I loove the purple!

And I agree with Ash... I think clingy-ish dresses look awesome on bottom heavy chicas


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm wearing this shirt today with a pair of dark wash jeans and a jean jacket when going outside as it's raining.






Love it!


----------



## kayrae

It's basically my birthday dress, but a friend lent me her scarab necklace.


----------



## Crystal

^ So pretty!


----------



## Weeze

Birthday dress. Birthday dress. It's the best day of the year, girl. 

lol. I had to. seriously. it looks super cute though  i love black strapless things though, so i may be biased.

whoa percoset.



kayrae said:


> It's basically my birthday dress, but a friend lent me her scarab necklace.


----------



## succubus_dxb

kayrae said:


> It's basically my birthday dress, but a friend lent me her scarab necklace.



I'm not allowed to rep you again yet... SUCH a lovely dress, and you look as lovely as always! x


----------



## succubus_dxb

intraultra said:


> Just got back from taking family photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pencil skirt not shown.:happy:




you look GORGEOUS! The stripes really suit you too


----------



## succubus_dxb

Alright, this is what I wore last night to a comedy gig with the BF, i'm not dressed for the day yet, so technically this is the last thing I wore...

...anyway, I know there are lots of pictures, BUT I was really excited about this crazy dress - $30 australian from Big W (Kinda like a K mart) - and these mega 70s shoes- 4 inch heels, cost me THREE DOLLARS from Target  I think the dress looks like some crazy greek grandmothers tablecloth, so I've coined the phrase "Granny Chic"  

View attachment grannychic2.jpg


View attachment grannychic3.jpg


View attachment grannychic4.jpg


View attachment grannychic5.jpg


----------



## Crystal

OMG!

...I actually rarely break out the "OMG" but your outfit called for it.

That's beautiful! I love the pattern and it fits your body perfectly.


----------



## Famouslastwords

succubus_dxb said:


> Alright, this is what I wore last night to a comedy gig with the BF, i'm not dressed for the day yet, so technically this is the last thing I wore...
> 
> ...anyway, I know there are lots of pictures, BUT I was really excited about this crazy dress - $30 australian from Big W (Kinda like a K mart) - and these mega 70s shoes- 4 inch heels, cost me THREE DOLLARS from Target  I think the dress looks like some crazy greek grandmothers tablecloth, so I've coined the phrase "Granny Chic"



I gave you rep with my favorite Billy Madison quote.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Thank you girls 

FLW: FUNNY you should say that, I was singing 'don't i have a nice rack, nice rack!' last night. hahaha


----------



## cherylharrell

Here's a pic of what I wore to church yesterday. My new maxi skirt from Target. Also some OOTD's from the past week or so. The jeans are wide leg pullon jeans... 

View attachment IMG_0029.JPG


View attachment IMG_0026.JPG


View attachment IMG_0022.JPG


----------



## mybluice

Shorts, blood donor t-shirt and flip flops. My afterwork not going anywhere clothes.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I looked cute for once. hahaha

cardi: Torrid 
tube top: ON

phone: my new Blackberry Tour aka the love of my life


----------



## Crystal

Ashley, your smile is gorgeous!

I've always loved your style, but I adore that blue tube top.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ashley, your smile is gorgeous!
> 
> I've always loved your style, but I adore that blue tube top.



Thanks, darling! I feel like I don't have much of a style.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

AshleyEileen said:


> I looked cute for once. hahaha
> 
> cardi: Torrid
> tube top: ON
> 
> phone: my new Blackberry Tour aka the love of my life



Love that outfit! I currently love the tube top and a cartigan look- I really need to rock it more often lol. Did you get that tube top recently at ON? Asking because I'm gonna go shopping this weekend and I'll go check out ON if it was this season because its super cute and really flattering!


----------



## Allie Cat

AshleyEileen said:


> I looked cute for once. hahaha
> 
> cardi: Torrid
> tube top: ON
> 
> phone: my new Blackberry Tour aka the love of my life



What do you mean 'for once'? That's crazy talk.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Love that outfit! I currently love the tube top and a cartigan look- I really need to rock it more often lol. Did you get that tube top recently at ON? Asking because I'm gonna go shopping this weekend and I'll go check out ON if it was this season because its super cute and really flattering!



I actually bought it not too long ago.
I got it online.



Divals said:


> What do you mean 'for once'? That's crazy talk.



You're always creepin' on me.
haha


----------



## Allie Cat

AshleyEileen said:


> You're always creepin' on me.
> haha



I'm sorry, I don't mean to be creepy


----------



## Tania

Love that look, Ashley!

Okay, here's my new Igigi dress. I wore it to work tonight. Not sure I like what it does to my chicken-skinnish armblob hang... 

View attachment DSC01003 copy.jpg


View attachment DSC01002 copy.jpg


View attachment DSC01007 copy.jpg


----------



## Tooz

Tania said:


> Love that look, Ashley!
> 
> Okay, here's my new Igigi dress. I wore it to work tonight. Not sure I like what it does to my chicken-skinnish armblob hang...



Can't see any arm hang from here


----------



## nykspree8

figured since i'm sorta kinda single until my ex makes up her mind if she wants to be with me again i should start going out in as my roommate calls it "date mode" and not go out to wal-mart in my pajamas lol...


----------



## AshleyEileen

Divals said:


> I'm sorry, I don't mean to be creepy



It's not a bad thing. 



Tania said:


> Love that look, Ashley!
> 
> Okay, here's my new Igigi dress. I wore it to work tonight. Not sure I like what it does to my chicken-skinnish armblob hang...



You're too cute! I love that color on you.



-------------------------------------------------------------------

I wore this today:






Top: Torrid
Cardi: Torrid
Capris: FB


----------



## cherylharrell

You all look great in your outfits. I esp like the shoes with the red dress...


----------



## Gingembre

Ahhh cute pics everyone. Tania - your dress is lovely on you 

This is a terribly aimed photo - managed to cut my head out completely! But I couldn't be bothered to try again, when all i really wanted to show y'all anyway is my knitted tank top which I wore to work today:


----------



## Crystal

^ That is super cute. I love your ruffled shirt underneath, too.


----------



## Tania

No readily discernible armhang? GOOOOOD. 

Thanks, guys. 

Ashley, another excellent outfit. I adore black cardigans.

Sweet vest, G!


----------



## MissToodles

Tania said:


> Love that look, Ashley!
> 
> Okay, here's my new Igigi dress. I wore it to work tonight. Not sure I like what it does to my chicken-skinnish armblob hang...



I really love that dress and had it in teal but it doesn't fit me anymore and gave it away.  Is the color on the website true to what you got in person. No arm hang and even if did, so what?


----------



## Tania

Yes, the color is spot on! :*


----------



## Friday

Tania said:


> Love that look, Ashley!
> 
> Okay, here's my new Igigi dress. I wore it to work tonight. Not sure I like what it does to my chicken-skinnish armblob hang...



You look fabulous in that dress.

I'm playing little old lady today. Sometimes at Target in the Sleepwear dept they have gowns that are made of heavier 100% cotton fabrics, sturdier than anything I would want to sleep in (too scritchy) but just perfect for what grama used to refer to as a 'housedress'. I'm wearing my fave today. Sleeveless, faded denim blue color with white embroidery, heavy enough to go to the store in but nice and cool since we're having unusually hot weather here. Grama would be proud. :happy:


----------



## kayrae

I seriously own a dress that's a size too big for me, so it looks like a muumuu. I really love it and think it's comfortable so I wear it at home.



Friday said:


> You look fabulous in that dress.
> 
> I'm playing little old lady today. Sometimes at Target in the Sleepwear dept they have gowns that are made of heavier 100% cotton fabrics, sturdier than anything I would want to sleep in (too scritchy) but just perfect for what grama used to refer to as a 'housedress'. I'm wearing my fave today. Sleeveless, faded denim blue color with white embroidery, heavy enough to go to the store in but nice and cool since we're having unusually hot weather here. Grama would be proud. :happy:


----------



## kayrae

Yes, that's a vacuum behind me. I put that in the picture so that y'all 
know I clean my room. Even if you can't tell that here. Even if I am lying.

Dress: Target
Cardi: Forever 21 (Men's section, bitches!!!)








*
And why isn't Raegan posting her outfits anymore?*

Also, I'm thinking of changing my username to Vitamin K. What do you think... too cheesy?
Aaaaannnnnd.... how does one go about changing one's username anyway?


----------



## Tooz

kayrae said:


> Yes, that's a vacuum behind me. I put that in the picture so that y'all
> know I clean my room. Even if you can't tell that here. Even if I am lying.
> 
> Dress: Target
> Cardi: Forever 21 (Men's section, bitches!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And why isn't Raegan posting her outfits anymore?*
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of changing my username to Vitamin K. What do you think... too cheesy?
> Aaaaannnnnd.... how does one go about changing one's username anyway?



PM Conrad! He changes them.


----------



## Aust99

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I am wearing my normal bed time Wifebeater and Boyshort panties..
> Sorry don't have a picture...




Me too!!! :shocked:


----------



## Tania

kayrae said:


> Also, I'm thinking of changing my username to Vitamin K. What do you think... too cheesy?
> Aaaaannnnnd.... how does one go about changing one's username anyway?



NOOOOOOOOO. DON'T DO IT! When you finally get mad at whatsit then you'll be like, "Why did I change my cool, self-conceived username to this?" lol.


----------



## PhatChk

succubus_dxb said:


> you look GORGEOUS! The stripes really suit you too





succubus_dxb said:


> Alright, this is what I wore last night to a comedy gig with the BF, i'm not dressed for the day yet, so technically this is the last thing I wore...
> 
> ...anyway, I know there are lots of pictures, BUT I was really excited about this crazy dress - $30 australian from Big W (Kinda like a K mart) - and these mega 70s shoes- 4 inch heels, cost me THREE DOLLARS from Target  I think the dress looks like some crazy greek grandmothers tablecloth, so I've coined the phrase "Granny Chic"



I love both dresses. I am looking for frabic to make something like the white and black dress. ^_^


----------



## tioobs

Famouslastwords said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Tattoo'd Hoodie -Avenue
> 
> Skirt- Avenue


I like your clothes on you !!:wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen

From yesterday:







Cardi: Torrid
Pink Tank: ON (It's a size XXL from the store.)
Black Tank: Wal-mart (from three years ago)


----------



## Crystal

Cuuuuute Ashley. Normally, I can't pull off the black and pink look, but you look great here.


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen said:


> From yesterday:
> 
> http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/80/l_5e2ad13f04644eb7bdf291a71a6f7243.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Cardi: Torrid
> Pink Tank: ON (It's a size XXL from the store.)
> Black Tank: Wal-mart (from three years ago)[/QUOTE]
> 
> oh god. want the whole outfittttt


----------



## troubadours

what i'm wearing to eat pinkberry with gabi of youngfatandfabulous.com.
View attachment 67851


tanktop, skirt (actually a modified dress) and belt are from the target.
cardigan is from american apparel. only wearing it because it looks like it's going to rain.


----------



## Crystal

Super cute.  The yellow tank looks great with your skirt.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Cuuuuute Ashley. Normally, I can't pull off the black and pink look, but you look great here.





krismiss said:


> oh god. want the whole outfittttt



Thanks, ladies!
That outfit cost me about $10.
=]


----------



## Fascinita

Wearing this, from bandlu.com... Alas, no photo of me in it. (Got the lazies.)


----------



## Tania

*clamors for pixs*


----------



## kayrae

I know. what the eff... we can see your butt but not your dress!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsfine

What I wore today. Casual. 
Green Tank - Old Navy Clearance (when they had plus sizes in store, it was like $2.00!)
Purple shirt - Target (5.00)
Capris- Avenue (5.00)





Green Shirt - JC Pennys 12.00
Black jacket - LB 11.00
Capris - LB - too long ago to remember





Dress - gift, Marshalls
Cardigan - Torrid, 5.00


----------



## Tania

I love the colors! You are so pretty!


----------



## Crystal

itsfine said:


> What I wore today. Casual.
> Green Tank - Old Navy Clearance (when they had plus sizes in store, it was like $2.00!)
> Purple shirt - Target (5.00)
> Capris- Avenue (5.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Shirt - JC Pennys 12.00
> Black jacket - LB 11.00
> Capris - LB - too long ago to remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - gift, Marshalls
> Cardigan - Torrid, 5.00




How do you look so beautiful for such cheap prices?! I can never manage to find a great deal in stores, and even a great deal online is sort of overcast by the $8 or more in shipping one has to pay.

I adore that dress and cardigan combo.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yes, do share how you got the deals & if they are recent. I haven't been in the Avenue in along time. Cuz they were in an old 70's mall and the mall closed. When the mall closed instead of moving to that end of the town they were in, they had to move to another part of that town that is a part of that town that I don't really go to much. Nothing in that area of town to really go to, until Avenue moved there. And now it is inconvenient to go that way.


----------



## itsfine

I am a sale-shopaholic!

The purple top, capris, green top, and short sleeve jacket are all recent buys (as in less than 2 months ago)

I do not live in a big city or anything, but I don't live in the middle of nowhere either.

Here are some tips that might help you find deals:

*Coupon codes online. * 
I am one of the best researchers I know (my friends say this too), and I put in time to find coupon codes if I am shopping online -- after price matching with several different stores.
*
Know when the sales are!*
Most stores have sales around the same time, but I notice JCPenny usually has something going on. If you have the JCPenny credit card it helps (they send extra coupons, like 30% off, and sale notifications)

When Lane Bryant is having a sale, I might shop online and pay the shipping, and use a coupon code - there is usually one floating around.

*Look through everything!*
Sale racks are usually a mess, but I look through most everything-- I sometimes find gems mixed in with the skinny minny stuff. (especially at places like target, where they are now using sizes 1,2,3,4)


*Sometimes on sale racks things don't look as appealing*
Sometimes an item might not look as good when its on a sale rack, because its not displayed and in the corner of some isle-- if the price is right I try it on.

*Get a junk e-mail account and sign up for online news from your favorite stores*
Those Avenue Capris were purchased because of an email I got explaining the sale! It helps you know when things will start, so you can get your size before it sells out! Also, sometimes they will send you coupon codes for shipping or some other deal. 


I don't know if this helps. I was also born with the cheap gene, so I am sure this helps my situation.


----------



## Crystal

I definitely look for online coupon codes! If you really look, and make sure to do it every time you shop online, you can get some really great deals.

I haven't tried Target yet, though. I live in a fairly small town and the closest Target is in Knoxville, TN, about an hour away. When I head back to UT in a few weeks, I'm definitely gonna try them out.


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Everybody loves fashion!  some cute outfits  

View attachment DSCF2017.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

kayrae said:


> Yes, that's a vacuum behind me. I put that in the picture so that y'all
> know I clean my room. Even if you can't tell that here. Even if I am lying.
> 
> Dress: Target
> Cardi: Forever 21 (Men's section, bitches!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And why isn't Raegan posting her outfits anymore?*
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of changing my username to Vitamin K. What do you think... too cheesy?
> Aaaaannnnnd.... how does one go about changing one's username anyway?




ok, it won't let me rep you yet, BUT i love this outfit. Would look awesome with a big yellow bag (same colour as your vacuum!) and some bright turquoise (or something) ballet pumps. mmmm


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll look good in your outfits. I am the queen of cheap. I have some skirts I bought for $1 in the Deb store some yrs ago off of sale racks. I saw in Dots the other day a nice purple short sleeve tee for only $3. I didn't get it tho cuz I had already gotten a nice short sleeve purple tunic for $2 in Kmart recently...


----------



## Weeze

HEY LOOK IT'S FINALLY MY OUTFIT!
ignore the fact that i look like a goober


----------



## Crystal

Cuuuuuuuuuute, Kris!

That plaid top looks extra sexy on you. *is majorly jealous*


----------



## cherylharrell

I'm not much on plaid but that looks good on you. Plaids look great on some folks, but not so hot on me or the clothing racks. You rock them however...


----------



## luscious_lulu

dynomite_gurl said:


> Everybody loves fashion!  some cute outfits



I love the off the shoulder look


----------



## intraultra

So I'm at the beach. First full day here. No sooner had I stepped out of the house to go to the pool did it begin raining, so here I am in my bathing suit just waiting...






It's totally a maternity swim top, but it fit so much better than the plus tops (at Target). Plus, as a last minute shopper, I didn't have too many options anyway. Oh well!

It's seriously _pouring_.


----------



## dynomite_gurl

luscious_lulu said:


> I love the off the shoulder look



thanks. kinda hard to keep it like that going out and all but it does look cute so it's worth the fuss


----------



## Crystal

intraultra said:


> So I'm at the beach. First full day here. No sooner had I stepped out of the house to go to the pool did it begin raining, so here I am in my bathing suit just waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally a maternity swim top, but it fit so much better than the plus tops (at Target). Plus, as a last minute shopper, I didn't have too many options anyway. Oh well!
> 
> It's seriously _pouring_.




I was scrolling down, took one look at that last picture of the rain (before reading what you said) and went "What a weird painting!" Haha. 

You look absolutely beautiful. I love the pattern in that top. And I agree about the maternity bathing suit tops. They usually fit me much better than their so-called "plus size" tops.


----------



## Surlysomething

CrystalUT11 said:


> I was scrolling down, took one look at that last picture of the rain (before reading what you said) and went "What a weird painting!" Haha.
> 
> You look absolutely beautiful. I love the pattern in that top. And I agree about the maternity bathing suit tops. They usually fit me much better than their so-called "plus size" tops.




Pretty! I love the idea of using the maternity top. If it feels better, who cares? My Grandma used to wear women's maternity pants well into her 80's as the panel in front was more comfortable for her. Haha. Oh, Grandma.


----------



## Gingembre

intraultra said:


> So I'm at the beach. First full day here. No sooner had I stepped out of the house to go to the pool did it begin raining, so here I am in my bathing suit just waiting...



I love the pattern of the top and the frill of the bottoms - you look seriously lush! :smitten: If I were you, I'd go swimming anyway - the rain is just more water...but I am pleased that you waited and therefore took/posted a picture! Heh heh! I hope you have better weather for the rest of your trip.


----------



## AshleyEileen

This isn't the best picture, but I wanted to show off the green of the new tank (See the "What did you buy today" thread).






Oh, and I don't wear lipstick or lip gloss ever. I get asked about 5 times a day what brand I use. =X


----------



## Tania

Lookin' good, you guys.


----------



## cherylharrell

Amen sisters! How did you get your lips to look like that. Sure looks like lip gloss on them. I could never get mine to look that good...


----------



## Famouslastwords

I snagged this gem of a shirt at Torrid today for $19.99!


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> I snagged this gem of a shirt at Torrid today for $19.99!



Those colors are gorgeous with your skin tone!


----------



## Teleute

Absolutely beautiful! Crystal's right, it does complement your skin tone. Nice find!


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I snagged this gem of a shirt at Torrid today for $19.99!



with all the merchandise you buy from Torrid, how could they not make you a Torrid girl?? ;P Cute shirt


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> Those colors are gorgeous with your skin tone!





Teleute said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Crystal's right, it does complement your skin tone. Nice find!





nykspree8 said:


> with all the merchandise you buy from Torrid, how could they not make you a Torrid girl?? ;P Cute shirt



Thank you so much. When I found it on the rack I absolutely fell in love with it. I had to make the pouty face to make the boyfriend buy it for me...


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Thank you so much. When I found it on the rack I absolutely fell in love with it. I had to make the pouty face to make the boyfriend buy it for me...



ahhh the pouty face, gets us every time lol


----------



## kayrae

cardi: f21
skirt:Torrid
scarf: H&M


----------



## Crystal

Ahhh, Kayrae, the scarf is too cuuute.

I can never figure out how to wear scarves. I always end up looking like a plague victim or something.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Scarf: Torrid (for $0.99!)
VNeck: LB
Jeans: LB (They're the new straight legs, but they're cuffed up because I need them hemmed an inch.)
Sandals: Torrid

I can't wait to get my hair cut tomorrow! It's driving me bonkers.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tank: Old Navy (from the store in an XXL!)
Cardi: Torrid
Hair: Ulta! (I got color for the first time in yearsssss.)


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen said:


> Tank: Old Navy (from the store in an XXL!)
> Cardi: Torrid
> Hair: Ulta! (I got color for the first time in yearsssss.)




You are so freaking adorable. Like seriously. I love that hair.
I CAN'T WAIT to have a freaking camera phone again. The old one i'm using now until I can afford something suckssss, especially when you consider all the things I used to use my phone for (texting like a mad woman, pictures, stupid videos)


----------



## Weeze

Tops purchased from Torrid today.
Necklace and ring by Lia Sophia
Jeans from LB.
Unseen gold gladiator sandals from Target.


----------



## cherylharrell

Those look better on you than they do in the pics on the site...


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is me in the new Target dress. I went with a friend of mine to what was her high school reunion & woul've been mine I had gone to that school all 4 yrs instead of one. Went to private school my other yrs. I wasn't the only fattie there either lol... 

View attachment IMG_0051.JPG


----------



## Teleute

I like the dress, Cheryl!

Cross-posted, but oh well:





Green cargo capri pants from Fashion bug and new shirt from Macy's. I'm super excited about the shirt, I LOVE thick horizontal stripes and have a hard time finding shirts with them. Guess people are thinking along that old rule of horizontal stripes making you look fatter, and so they're not making them for plus sizes... but screw them, I like the stripes


----------



## kayrae

I just might have a crush on you after all.


----------



## Rowan

pj bottoms that are way too big and a wife beater mike let me have


----------



## Teleute

Why thank you, kayrae! :blush: I AM quite tall, you know... 

Score one for comfortable outfits, Rowan!


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! I was never much on stripes so don't have much stuff with them on it. They look good on you so I say wear what you like & if folks don't like it, they are the ones with the problem...


----------



## MissToodles

have worn cuter outfits lately, though they haven't been documented.

dress-target
flip flops-who knows?
enjoy the bra straps!


----------



## kayrae

MissToodles, you are a cute one 
I heart the splash of pink


----------



## Crystal

Tee - Old Navy
Tank - Lane Bryant
Sunglasses - Walmart
Necklace - Claires 

View attachment Dims resize.jpg


----------



## Suze

though i should post a pic for once (w/ cellphone quality obv).
i enjoy this thread so much! yey

sorry for looking all bitchy & stuff :/


----------



## Surlysomething

Suze said:


> though i should post a pic for once (w/ cellphone quality obv).
> i enjoy this thread so much! yey
> 
> sorry for looking all bitchy & stuff :/




SUPER cute!


----------



## Crystal

You look beautiful, Suze! I love that dress.


----------



## Suze

Surlysomething said:


> SUPER cute!





CrystalUT11 said:


> You look beautiful, Suze! I love that dress.


dawww thanks girls:happy:

i'm going out to meet some friends now so i'm glad i got your approval!


----------



## kayrae

Where did you get it? That dress is absolutely darling.


----------



## Crystal

kayrae said:


> Where did you get it? That dress is absolutely darling.



Yes! Suze, you look like a Torrid model.


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> Where did you get it? That dress is absolutely darling.


i bought it from the online h&m store in the clearance section. i don't think it's available in the shops anymore :/ 


CrystalUT11 said:


> Yes! Suze, you look like a Torrid model.


hey hey:blush:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I wore this last night to see Inglorious Basterds (AMAZING).

Cardi: LB
Tank: Target
Leggings: Target
Sandals: Torrid
Purse: Torrid
Bangles: LB

I may never wear real pants again. 

View attachment cuute.jpg


----------



## Tooz

Yesterday






Today


----------



## Crystal

I wish it was cool enough outside here to wear cute leggings and boots and scarves and jackets. *pouts*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

cherylharrell said:


> Here is me in the new Target dress. I went with a friend of mine to what was her high school reunion & woul've been mine I had gone to that school all 4 yrs instead of one. Went to private school my other yrs. I wasn't the only fattie there either lol...


 
this dress is so cute! you look great!


----------



## DeerVictory

one









Dress: Modcloth
Cardigan: Vintage

two













Dress: Alloy
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters


three






Dress: Tag says Mayora, but I bought it at a department store of a different name in Quebec
Cardigan: Vintage
Necklace: Bought at flowershop I work at.

four









Dress: Alloy
Underdress: Metamorphose
Glasses: American Apparel (filled with my prescription)
Pin: Bought in Greece

I declare a thumbwar


----------



## Crystal

Gahh, I have missed seeing all of your amazing outfits! Your sense of fashion and style is rivaled by so few. 

I love that checked cardi!


----------



## DeerVictory

five




Shirt/dress: missphit
leggings: walmart
shoes: Bought in Italy

six




Shirt: Missphit
Jeans: Torrid
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
Sideponytail: early 90s. 


seven












Dress: Angelic Pretty
Underdress: Metamorphose
Corsage: Stolen from Baby The Stars Shine Bright dress
Tights: old ones from Walmart
Necklaces: Pearls from Tiffanys and costume beads. 
Jacket: A Japanese brand, I can go check if anybody is really interested. Bought second hand. 



eight













Dress: Innocent World
Underdress: Metamorphose
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
Pearls: Tiffanys
Eyes: Mother
Shy smile: Father

Hurry up or you'll be late

(constructive criticism welcome!)


----------



## DeerVictory

CrystalUT11 said:


> Gahh, I have missed seeing all of your amazing outfits! Your sense of fashion and style is rivaled by so few.
> 
> I love that checked cardi!




Thank you! It was totally worth the buy, as you can see. I use it so often, haha. It's nice because you can incorporate it to have so many different feels. It's a little too small on me, but the nice thing about cardigans is that you can buy them small because you don't necessarily have to button them up.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Raegan, don't ever leave me again. :kiss2:


----------



## Oirish

Tooz said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today



You look great! You've got style in spades.


----------



## Oirish

AshleyEileen said:


> I wore this last night to see Inglorious Basterds (AMAZING).
> 
> Cardi: LB
> Tank: Target
> Leggings: Target
> Sandals: Torrid
> Purse: Torrid
> Bangles: LB
> 
> I may never wear real pants again.




Understandable...that is one damn cute outfit you're wearing. Lookin' fine.


----------



## DeerVictory

AshleyEileen said:


> Raegan, don't ever leave me again. :kiss2:



I missed you. I really admire your fashion sense. I rely on really obviously quirky things to make an interesting outfit, but you manage to make something brilliant using tanktops, accessories and jeans, that's something I could never do. We should dress eachother up someday. Here are a few more from the few months, because hey, why not. 





Dress: Alloy
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters










Dress: Asos
Sweater and hairband: h&m
Belt: Torrid






Cardigan: Torrid
Dress: Angelic Pretty
Necklace: Modcloth
Socks: Angelic Pretty






Dress: Metamorphose
Belt:?
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters











Dress: Innocent World
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
Necklace: Bought in Greece






Dress: Baby, The Stars Shine Bright
Sweater: A Japanese brand, I'm not really sure at this moment. 
Scarf: Bought in Italy, but I've seen them everywhere. 


My monroe piercing fell out in July, but I might get it repierced and my septum pierced once I get a little more money


----------



## AshleyEileen

Ughhhh. I hate how friggin' cute you are!


----------



## QueenB

fuck. i really need to make money to get more clothes. 

i missed you, raegan.


----------



## SocialbFly

ok, is it only me who is frustrated that those darn cute clothes dont come in MY size?? I want to wear that cute patterned black dress with a great pair of black tights i have and a pair of black boots....

soooo cute...

dont mind me while i go cry in the corner over the style i COULD have if only....................


----------



## cherylharrell

I hear ya sister. Stuff is too small lol.

Thanks for the nice comments on my dress folks. Ya'll look great in your stuff...


----------



## DeerVictory

This is what I wore a few days ago to bake. Macarons, chocolate chip cookies and brownies. I'm not domestic otherwise, but my god, I love baking. Nothing's more romantic than the smell of freshly baked cookies. 
















Dress: Baby, The Stars Shine Bright. 
^ I _love_ this dress. It's sweet and dainty. 
Cardigan: I believe it's vintage, but I'm not entirely sure. I bought it secondhand on egl_comm_sales on livejournal. 
Tights: We Love Colours

And an extra, with my cute vintage apron. 






I'm such a messy baker, I don't know why I insist on wearing my prettiest clothes when I do it.


----------



## Crystal

Oh Raegan, you make my heart happy.


----------



## Paul

A very pretty dress worn by an even prettier girl. I especially love the third picture..post more pics(hint, hint!).



Raegan said:


> This is what I wore a few days ago to bake. Macarons, chocolate chip cookies and brownies. I'm not domestic otherwise, but my god, I love baking. Nothing's more romantic than the smell of freshly baked cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Baby, The Stars Shine Bright.
> ^ I _love_ this dress. It's sweet and dainty.
> Cardigan: I believe it's vintage, but I'm not entirely sure. I bought it secondhand on egl_comm_sales on livejournal.
> Tights: We Love Colours
> 
> And an extra, with my cute vintage apron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a messy baker, I don't know why I insist on wearing my prettiest clothes when I do it.


----------



## saucywench

I just drank grape juice from the container and it sloshed all over my white top. I look like I've been shot.


----------



## Cors

You're so cute and quirky Regan! I miss your posts!


----------



## Surlysomething

I bought these today. I had a gift card that came with my Aug birthday present that gave me $40 off an $80 purchase. So I got my ass there fast as it expired today. Hoodie reg price=$50, Polo reg price=$30.

WOOT!


----------



## cherylharrell

Cors said:


> You're so cute and quirky Regan! I miss your posts!



That is a cute dress and looks good on you. Has a vintagy look to it...


----------



## thatgirl08

WELLLLLLL I don't know how I'm supposed to follow Raegan! but.. this is from the other day.. I don't have a full length mirror so I resort to using other peoples/places when I can. This is at school, after class. Sorry for the crappy pic.






Jeans, tube top - Old Navy
Shrug - Deb
Tank top (underneath) - Lane Bryant
Bangles - Fashion Bug
Flats - Shoe Dept. I think


----------



## Famouslastwords

I <3 this thread.


----------



## Tania

Thumbs way up, Tooz and Raegan. And everyone, really.


----------



## Tooz

T'day, though the cardi is sitting weird on my hip:






Scarf: Vintage-ish
Cardigan: Wal-Mart
Dress: Wal-Mart
Leggings: Target
Boots: Torrid (always repeat)
Bracelet you can't see: Target


----------



## ashmamma84

Really cute, girl! I'ma need to check out Walmart for some recessionista finds. I see they're on the come up.


----------



## Weeze

I haven't been to Walmart in so long. Target's closer now that I don't go to CCC anymore, but I think I may need to take a trip to the one around home


----------



## Crystal

I love that outfit, Tooz. The scarf adds a nice touch of color to a neutral-hued outfit. Fantastic.


----------



## philmon53

A blue print knitdress with a floral pattern, nylon panties, knee-high nylons and red sandles.


----------



## Diego

Raegan has such a good taste in clothes!


----------



## Surlysomething

you bitches don't like my new hoodie?! FINE.

Haha.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I wore this for inventory at work the other night. ahaha

Tee: Maylene and the Sons of Disaster 
Cami: LB
Leggings: Target


I want to know how I dropped about 100 pounds in that picture! 

View attachment IMG00016-20090914-2230.jpg


View attachment IMG00014-20090914-1937.jpg


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen said:


> I wore this for inventory at work the other night. ahaha
> 
> Tee: Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
> Cami: LB
> Leggings: Target
> 
> 
> I want to know how I dropped about 100 pounds in that picture!


My sister ALWAYS yells at me when i wear leggings as pants with like. a shorter t-shirt, but I lurrrv it 

so cute


----------



## Crystal

I'm not brave enough for that. 

That is incredibly cute. I've gotta summon up the guts to wear my leggings as pants. *nods*


----------



## QueenB

i'd only wear leggings as pants if i had a long tunic or something. i feel like everyone stares at my crotch otherwise.


----------



## Tania

Lol Patty!!!

I have that cami, Ashley! Leggings look great.

Okay, I finally comandeered myself a foto-taker. This is what I wore while teaching western civilization this morning. The top and skirt are Kiyonna (skirt is a one-of-a-kind sample), cardigan and belt are Torrid, earrings and necklace are LB, hairflower is from Claire's, satin ribbon-slippers are from Target. Oh, and the feline accessory is Couture Francine Ann the Calico Cat. 

View attachment DSC01258.jpg


View attachment DSC01265.JPG


----------



## Teleute

Tania said:


> Lol Patty!!!
> 
> I have that cami, Ashley! Leggings look great.
> 
> Okay, I finally comandeered myself a foto-taker. This is what I wore while teaching western civilization this morning. The top and skirt are Kiyonna (skirt is a one-of-a-kind sample), cardigan and belt are Torrid, earrings and necklace are LB, hairflower is from Claire's, satin ribbon-slippers are from Target. Oh, and the feline accessory is Couture Francine Ann the Calico Cat.



Oh. Em. Gee. 

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tania

Surlysomething said:


> you bitches don't like my new hoodie?! FINE.
> 
> Haha.



I LIKE THE HOODIE! I provide moral support for your hoodie.

And T, thank you for the heartvotes! ;D


----------



## AshleyEileen

krismiss said:


> My sister ALWAYS yells at me when i wear leggings as pants with like. a shorter t-shirt, but I lurrrv it
> 
> so cute





CrystalUT11 said:


> I'm not brave enough for that.
> 
> That is incredibly cute. I've gotta summon up the guts to wear my leggings as pants. *nods*





QueenB said:


> i'd only wear leggings as pants if i had a long tunic or something. i feel like everyone stares at my crotch otherwise.



I was super comfy, but the only people who saw me in it were coworkers, a Regis team of about 7 guys and 3 women, and anyone who saw me go to Barnes and Noble to get a frapp from Starbucks. Inventory was from 8pm to 1am. I had a tunic sweater on earlier in the day.


----------



## kayrae

Raegan, Raegan, Raegan... it's like you've left us wondering where you've been and then sensory overload. While I can't pull off your outrageous dresses, you definitely know how to rock that look.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tania said:


> I LIKE THE HOODIE! I provide moral support for your hoodie.
> 
> And T, thank you for the heartvotes! ;D



Awww..thanks. I know it's not all Alice in Wonderland looking but I think it's pretty damn cool.


----------



## cherylharrell

Tania said:


> Lol Patty!!!
> 
> I have that cami, Ashley! Leggings look great.
> 
> Okay, I finally comandeered myself a foto-taker. This is what I wore while teaching western civilization this morning. The top and skirt are Kiyonna (skirt is a one-of-a-kind sample), cardigan and belt are Torrid, earrings and necklace are LB, hairflower is from Claire's, satin ribbon-slippers are from Target. Oh, and the feline accessory is Couture Francine Ann the Calico Cat.




Looks good on you. Like the whole outfit. Also the others look good on here too...


----------



## DeerVictory

Here's a question: Is it irritating when I put a weeks worth of ootd pictures in one post? Or is it more annoying if I post every day or second day with a new outfit? I have a bunch on my camera, and I don't know which is better or if it even matters.


----------



## Gingembre

Raegan said:


> Here's a question: Is it irritating when I put a weeks worth of ootd pictures in one post? Or is it more annoying if I post every day or second day with a new outfit? I have a bunch on my camera, and I don't know which is better or if it even matters.



I think either is fine, I just like seeing your outfits. They are so unique - I wish I could pull them off


----------



## Tooz

Raegan said:


> Here's a question: Is it irritating when I put a weeks worth of ootd pictures in one post? Or is it more annoying if I post every day or second day with a new outfit? I have a bunch on my camera, and I don't know which is better or if it even matters.



You should make a blog. Fat fashion blogs are really popular and awesome


----------



## Tania

I say post as many outfits as you want.


----------



## DeerVictory

Haha, alright. I just didn't know if it was irritating having to scroll through a block of Raegan. 












Dress: Innocent World (familiar yet?)
Cardigan: H&M
Hat: Metamorphose






Dress: Baby, The Stars Shine Bright
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
Blouse: Fan+Friend










Dress: Innocent World
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters (I saw Troubadours talking about this cardigan and had to buy it.
Socks: Sock dreams
Shoes: ..not sure.
Hairbow: Metamorphose







eventually evolved into 







Dress, bow and headbow: Angelic Pretty
Bow on necklace: Baby, The Stars Shine Bright
Socks: Sock dreams
Cardigan: American Apparel











This was, as you can see, a bit of a replica of earlier this week. 
Dress: Innocent World
Hat: Metamorphose
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
Earings: Modcloth and SO CUTE.


----------



## Aust99

Reagan... your too cute...

So I finally remembered to take a pic of my clothes before going out the other night.... 

Top: umm..... can't remember
Jeans: City Chic
Belt: Evans
Earings: Evans
Cami: City Chic

View attachment 70416


----------



## Crystal

Aust99 and Raegan, both so adorable! 

Raegan, that second picture is my favorite.  That hat seems like it was made for you, hehe.

Aust99, I am LOVING that belt. That outfit looks great on you.


----------



## thatgirl08

Aust99 said:


> Reagan... your too cute...
> 
> So I finally remembered to take a pic of my clothes before going out the other night....
> 
> Top: umm..... can't remember
> Jeans: City Chic
> Belt: Evans
> Earings: Evans
> Cami: City Chic
> 
> View attachment 70416



You look awesome! Love your outfit:]


----------



## Tracii

Aust and Reagan just too cute.
Heres what I had on today.
Venenzia jeans and top got both at Gabriels for $20.00 I love a good deal!



[/IMG]


----------



## Teleute

You look great, Tracii! You know I <3 the stripes  Great deal on those, too... very cute!


----------



## archivaltype

Tooz said:


> T'day, though the cardi is sitting weird on my hip:
> 
> Scarf: Vintage-ish
> Cardigan: Wal-Mart
> Dress: Wal-Mart
> Leggings: Target
> Boots: Torrid (always repeat)
> Bracelet you can't see: Target



I am in loooooove with that scarf. It is nothing short of awesome.:wubu:

Raegan! You remind me soooo much of a really good friend of mine. You even look like her! You both have incredible taste in clothes, too. She collects old hats and fur stoles.


----------



## Tracii

Thanks T.I love stripes even if they are horizontal.


----------



## Tooz

Tracii said:


> Aust and Reagan just too cute.
> Heres what I had on today.
> Venenzia jeans and top got both at Gabriels for $20.00 I love a good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh that is a cute outfit! Can we get a detail shot of the necklace too ?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tracii said:


> Aust and Reagan just too cute.
> Heres what I had on today.
> Venenzia jeans and top got both at Gabriels for $20.00 I love a good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Oh I remember when I used to fit in Venezia! Color me jealous woman.


lol wait a second is the name of that album called scat? lol


----------



## Tracii

Tooz I'll snap a pic of the necklace for you tonight.
FLW its the first pair of these I ever bought and wow I love em'.They fit perfectly at the waist,hips and butt.I had to hem the legs about 3 in. and these are a 22 petite so these run long FWIW.


----------



## Crystal

I love being in college. 

Olive green Old Navy Tee in XXL
Size 26 jeans from Torrid (that I just recently have been able to wear again. Yay!)
Gold hoops from Maurices
Brown Old Navy flip flops (I know, I know. I shouldn't be wearing these to walk around campus. They're just so convenient!)


----------



## Tad

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love being in college.



That is also one of the advantages of working in the tech industry--most of my coworkers show up every day in jeans and t-shirts. I'm kind of old school and generally wear something with a collar and slacks that need ironing, more fool me 

To be on topic: Olive coloured, flat-front slacks from Sears, White dress shirt with a vertical stripe in the weave, not sure where it is from (was a Christmas present), a grey sweater that I keep at my desk for when it is cold (the AC is out of whack in the room I work in at the moment) which I've had for so long I forget where it is from. And fairly generic black lace up semi-dressy shoes that hurt my toes (why do shoes that look dressy always have to be painful?)

ETA: managed a picture after a fashion, although I admit the bathroom mirror doesn't make for the best pictures. Make my slacks look black too, probably needed the flash on?

ETA2: I just realized that this post illustrates why I hardly ever participate here....choose a random day next year and the odds are decent I'll be wearing the same thing...I think the average male wardrobe cycle is at least five times longer than the average female one? (although not in my house)


----------



## Tania

Tracii! I have that same top. I LOVE IT. It's piratey.

Okay, here are pictures of my new eShakti dresses. I'm very happy with them!!! They're literally right out of the box in these photos, though, so I apologize for the packing wrinkles. 

I've also included some random shots of me in my new Forever 21 dress. Heh. 

View attachment DSC01309.JPG


View attachment DSC01310.JPG


View attachment DSC01312.JPG


View attachment DSC01314.JPG


View attachment DSC01307.jpg


----------



## Tania

The random F21 pics... 

View attachment DSC01274.JPG


View attachment DSC01280.JPG


View attachment DSC01296.JPG


----------



## Tania

Great outfit, Tad! Thank you for adding the picture.


----------



## Crystal

Oh Tania, you look absolutely beautiful.

I remember seeing those dresses. It's so much fun actually seeing them on you! That yellow is definitely my favorite  And I love, love, love your makeup in that last set. So pretty.


----------



## Tania

Thank you dear. :* 

Once my camera battery recharges I'll post my regular outfit for today - black voile ruffled skirt from Kiyonna, Torrid belt, black LB camisole, and the cute patent squaretoes I have on in the other pics.


----------



## electra99

Tania said:


> Tracii! I have that same top. I LOVE IT. It's piratey.
> 
> Okay, here are pictures of my new eShakti dresses. I'm very happy with them!!! They're literally right out of the box in these photos, though, so I apologize for the packing wrinkles.
> 
> I've also included some random shots of me in my new Forever 21 dress. Heh.



Cute! I had never heard of eShakti before. I will have to keep them in mind next time I need a dress.


----------



## Tania

They are AWESOME! I totally recommend the custom option. For ten bucks more, they alter the pattern to fit you!


----------



## kayrae

Tania, I am digging the first two dresses. Excellent choices, very flattering cut and color. I absolutely heart the neckline. I'm on the fence about the maroon dress... full frontal pic please. I also can't really see the F21 outfit, but I am digging the floral pattern.

Also, nice bangs . It kinda reminds me of Alyssa Milano's fringe, but hers is shaggier.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Tania said:


> The random F21 pics...


 

i love this outfit! very cute!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tania said:


> The random F21 pics...




Dude, how cute is that, you match your pillow! Well, mostly.


----------



## Tania

Thanks guys!

K, I posted a better pic of the F21 floral in the Forever 21 thread! I'll dig out another pic of the maroon dress for you. It's my least favorite of the three, but it has a cute 50s cut and a fun sash.


----------



## katorade

Tania said:


> Tracii! I have that same top. I LOVE IT. It's piratey.
> 
> Okay, here are pictures of my new eShakti dresses. I'm very happy with them!!! They're literally right out of the box in these photos, though, so I apologize for the packing wrinkles.
> 
> I've also included some random shots of me in my new Forever 21 dress. Heh.




Ah...mah...gahd. The yellow dress. Drop dead gorgeous. You look like you belong on the set of Mad Men. Also, lucky you for being the rare white girl that can pull of bright yellow! Color me jealous...if jealous were yellow and not green, that is.



I do have to say, though, the burgundy dress pic made me laugh pretty hard. The eagle on the wall behind you makes it look like you're wearing a viking helmet!! Very flight of the Valkyries.:happy:


And oh lordy, the little wooden guy dangling his feet off of the mantle...is that a cone incense burner?!? If so, we have two of those that were purchased in Germany when we lived there. I love them!


----------



## Tania

Geez, now I'm hearing Wagner!

And yes, I do believe that little guy is an incense burner.


----------



## Tracii

Tania those dresses are so pretty and you look great in them too.All the pics are fab.Love em'.


----------



## Aust99

thatgirl08 said:


> You look awesome! Love your outfit:]


 
Thanks so much... I must remember to take some more pictures before I go out.. I love this thread so much, can't compete with the likes of Reagan and AshelyEileen though..  Epic girls... Epic!!


----------



## Crystal

Just got home from class. Please excuse the strange wet spots on my shirt. I did a few quick dishes. 

I bought the hat and necklace at Forever 21 last night and posted them here: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1282276&postcount=1359

Hat: Forever 21, $4.50
Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80
Jeans: Torrid, size 26, $44
Shirt: Old Navy, XXL, $6 

View attachment DSC05928.JPG


View attachment DSC05930.JPG


View attachment DSC05931.JPG


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> Just got home from class. Please excuse the strange wet spots on my shirt. I did a few quick dishes.
> 
> I bought the hat and necklace at Forever 21 last night and posted them here: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1282276&postcount=1359
> 
> Hat: Forever 21, $4.50
> Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80
> Jeans: Torrid, size 26, $44
> Shirt: Old Navy, XXL, $6



I LOVE THE HAT!! :wubu:


----------



## katorade

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I LOVE THE HAT!! :wubu:




Ditto. I'm gonna have to go try on some berets now that I actually have hair that's long enough.


----------



## Lina

Sorry to have to post such an awesome T-shirt, I know it'll be hard for the next person to post a shirt that is even in the same field of awesomeness. Unless of course someone owned a Zev Senesca shirt (which is impossible). Also.. the shirt isn't written backwards in real life. Dumb camera. 

View attachment starwars.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> Just got home from class. Please excuse the strange wet spots on my shirt. I did a few quick dishes.
> 
> I bought the hat and necklace at Forever 21 last night and posted them here: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1282276&postcount=1359
> 
> Hat: Forever 21, $4.50
> Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80
> Jeans: Torrid, size 26, $44
> Shirt: Old Navy, XXL, $6



Cuteness, you has it. :happy:


----------



## Inhibited

Lina said:


> Sorry to have to post such an awesome T-shirt, I know it'll be hard for the next person to post a shirt that is even in the same field of awesomeness. Unless of course someone owned a Zev Senesca shirt (which is impossible). Also.. the shirt isn't written backwards in real life. Dumb camera.



I <3 the Tee, and i also like the colour of the wall behind you.


----------



## Crystal

Black beret with bill: Maurices
Black and silver flats: Maurcies
Purple shirt: Kohl's
Purple rose earrings: Forever 21  

View attachment DSC05933.JPG


View attachment DSC05939.JPG


View attachment DSC05951.JPG


----------



## The Orange Mage

Yay fall! Now I can go back to jeans and hoodies 24/7!







Silver Jeans (couple years old, picked up on eBay)
Hoodie was picked up from Kohl's...maybe at the end of spring this year when it hit clearance.


----------



## Tania

HOLY SHIT - it's a BIKINI! 

KZ at Big Babez Beachwear made this awesome suit with Louis Vuitton fabric procured by Aris the Great. 

View attachment Photo on 2009-09-25 at 12.22.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2009-09-25 at 12.23 #2.jpg


----------



## Crystal

That bikini is gorgeous! I love the golden rings, too. 

Super sexy, Tania.


----------



## Paul

Fantastic! Very lovely Tania!!!!!!



Tania said:


> HOLY SHIT - it's a BIKINI!
> 
> KZ at Big Babez Beachwear made this awesome suit with Louis Vuitton fabric procured by Aris the Great.


----------



## Tracii

That is a hot bikini for sure!!:smitten:


----------



## Cors

Adorable Tania! I love your lippie too!


----------



## cherylharrell

That's a nice bathing suit and really suits you...


----------



## Famouslastwords

Cors said:


> Adorable Tania! I love your lippie too!



I thought that said nipple. lol

I gave her rep for that hot as hell bikini cuz I am mad jealous and want one too.


----------



## thejuicyone

wanna be model?











outfit - torrid
shoes - target
necklace - christmas gift


----------



## Famouslastwords

Aust99 said:


> Reagan... your too cute...
> 
> So I finally remembered to take a pic of my clothes before going out the other night....
> 
> Top: umm..... can't remember
> Jeans: City Chic
> Belt: Evans
> Earings: Evans
> Cami: City Chic
> 
> View attachment 70416



Aust, you have a perfect figure.


----------



## Crystal

thejuicyone said:


> wanna be model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outfit - torrid
> shoes - target
> necklace - christmas gift



So...I saw this picture and your "wanna be a model" quote and immediately started singing the theme song to America's Next Top Model. Hehe.

"Wanna be on top....dun nuh dun nuh nuh" :happy:

Beautiful outfit.


----------



## Cors

thejuicyone said:


> wanna be model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outfit - torrid
> shoes - target
> necklace - christmas gift



Lovely outfit, cute pose and you're a knockout as usual!


----------



## Tania

Thanks, kids. :*


----------



## cherylharrell

You're proof that leggings can look good on bigger girls. Your necklace looks alot like one I have...


----------



## Aust99

Famouslastwords said:


> Aust, you have a perfect figure.


 

Wow... thanks... Have not heard that before.. Thanks for the compliment. 

Will have to post some more outfit pictures.. If only I could remember to take the pictures.. lol


----------



## Friday

Ha! A new pair of flannel, man pj bottoms I got at Costco. Warm, soft and much better quality in both weight and construction than the women's ones they get. A nice, classy, subtle gray plaid too. Much better than those pink or purple flowered atrocities. 3 new pair, I'm set for winter. All I need are a couple of pretty, long sleeved tees to wear them with.


----------



## katorade

Friday said:


> Ha! A new pair of flannel, man pj bottoms I got at Costco. Warm, soft and much better quality in both weight and construction than the women's ones they get. A nice, classy, subtle gray plaid too. Much better than those pink or purple flowered atrocities. 3 new pair, I'm set for winter. All I need are a couple of pretty, long sleeved tees to wear them with.



I hijacked a couple of pairs of my bf's cotton PJ pants since he doesn't wear them. They are so incredibly comfortable, I wore them for like 4 days straight. They actually move with you like they're supposed to. I feel like I want to send a pair to the people at women's clothing retailers with a note attached saying "THIS! THIS, YOU MORONS!"


----------



## Crystal

Cardigan - Maurices, 3, $20
Vee-neck Tee - Old Navy, XXL, $6
Scarf - Old Navy, $5
Bronze hoop earrings (that you can't see) - Maurices, $10

It's getting cool enough to wear cardigans. Yay! :happy: 

View attachment resize.jpg


----------



## Tania

Looks GREAT, Crystal. Love your makeup pics in the other thread, too. 

Pardon the looking-like-hell-ness; I'm sick, covered in zits and allergy rash/chap, and didn't put on any makeup. It's a black eyelet dress from Torrid two years ago that I finally had altered to fit me + 1950s/60s carnelian necklace + handmade garnet earrings from Lacis + trusty-dusty hairflower + new B&Lu shrug + favorite big belt. I couldn't get a good shot of the whole thing with the Cybershot so I settled for the PhotoBooth snaps I took earlier. 

View attachment Photo on 2009-10-01 at 17.27.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2009-10-01 at 17.28.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2009-10-01 at 17.57.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Tania, I can't quite put my finger on why, but I am LOVING that belt. Such a cute shrug, too. Gorgeous pics. 

_________________________________________________________________


So, I post entirely too much in this thread. I'm sorry, ladies. Please feel free to say, "Hey you, picturewhore. Stop with all the pic posting, geez."

It rained today, and with no umbrella with me, I just decided to wrap my hair up in this scarf. Though, I couldn't figure out how I liked it best: completely covering my hair, or a bit peeking out. A few friends have mentioned that when it's completely covered, I look like a cancer patient. 

Scarf: Maurices
Shirt: Old Navy, XXL
Tank: LB
Jeans: LB 

View attachment DSC06027.JPG


View attachment DSC06032.JPG


----------



## Tania

I like it. I say keep posting.

Thanks - I like that belt, too.

RIGHT AT THIS MOMENT, I AM WEARING MY DOC MARTENS FROM 1994.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> Tania, I can't quite put my finger on why, but I am LOVING that belt. Such a cute shrug, too. Gorgeous pics.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> So, I post entirely too much in this thread. I'm sorry, ladies. Please feel free to say, "Hey you, picturewhore. Stop with all the pic posting, geez."
> 
> It rained today, and with no umbrella with me, I just decided to wrap my hair up in this scarf. Though, I couldn't figure out how I liked it best: completely covering my hair, or a bit peeking out. A few friends have mentioned that when it's completely covered, I look like a cancer patient.
> 
> Scarf: Maurices
> Shirt: Old Navy, XXL
> Tank: LB
> Jeans: LB



Love the head scarf!! I agree- I like the second look better. Every time I try to do this it looks odd lol, but you can totally rock it girl!


----------



## Cors

Tania, you still look amazing even when sick and I hope you are feeling better. I am really loving your fringe and the outfit shots you have posted so far! *swoons* 

Crystal, your makeup looks great and I like how you are wearing the scarf! I wish I can pull off that look too.


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> I like it. I say keep posting.





Fallenangel2904 said:


> Love the head scarf!! I agree- I like the second look better. Every time I try to do this it looks odd lol, but you can totally rock it girl!





Cors said:


> Crystal, your makeup looks great and I like how you are wearing the scarf! I wish I can pull off that look too.




Thanks ladies.  I think it's a consensus from some others that a bit of hair should be peeking out. Otherwise, I get the Izzy (from Grey's Anatomy) look.


----------



## Neen

Just got out of work, so it's my red sox pj pants, navy v neck tee from old navy, and some random asian furry slippers from my ex bf's mom! cozy for fall!


----------



## Friday

It's sunny but crisp today and I am going nowhere (yay!) so I'm in a pair of the flannel man pants and a tunic tee with 3/4 sleeves. I think my husband is wondering if I'll ever get dressed again once I retire in a few weeks. :happy:


----------



## Fluffy51888

I don't know why, but I have really been crazy about wearing some hats lately. I posted this first picture on the recent pics thread, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to post it once more...lol

I wore the blue hat on Saturday, and the black hat today.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Halter top week for me this week.


----------



## Inhibited

Famouslastwords said:


> Halter top week for me this week.



I <3 the skirt, where did you get it from?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Inhibited said:


> I <3 the skirt, where did you get it from?



Avenue, last fall.

In fact, I got both bottoms from Avenue and both tops from Torrid.


----------



## Cors

Black V-neck top over white striped shirt with ruffles, super flattering Paige jeans and my new clutch/purse.


----------



## Crystal

Beautiful, Cors!

I am loving that purse and those shoes. Super cute.


----------



## Teleute

Cors said:


> Black V-neck top over white striped shirt with ruffles, super flattering Paige jeans and my new clutch/purse.



Oooooh, I LOVE the v-neck over the ruffled shirt! Gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## Crystal

Ugh. I hate days in college when you actually TRY to look cute and...then it decides to rain. Here's what I was wearing, nonetheless. 

Black t-shirt dress: Old Navy
Skinny jeans: Z.Cavaricci, Torrid
Beaded necklace: Forever 21
Pink cap: Forever 21 

View attachment Untitled 2.jpg


View attachment Untitled 3.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

omg I LOVE that outfit, my favorite so far that you've posted.


----------



## cherylharrell

You are proof that plus chicks can look good in halter tops! You all look good...


----------



## buttbooger

short sleeved white graffic tee with sweat capris-not going anywhere today.


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is me today and me yesterday. And then the fats I am road tripping with...  

View attachment IMG_8566.JPG


View attachment IMG_8554.JPG


View attachment IMG_8561.JPG


----------



## Tania

I like the pink belt!

I'm wearing my new Ann Taylor top, my red hair-flower, and my ON skinny-legged buttcrack jeans.


----------



## Famouslastwords

cherylharrell said:


> Here is me today and me yesterday. And then the fats I am road tripping with...



Very cute Cheryl!


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks ya'll. I love the pink belt too...


----------



## Aust99

Posting the pic here too... here is the outfit I'm wearing right now. 
View attachment 71376


Cardi: City Chic
Loose Tank - Target (it is well loose and has pockets at the hips)
Jeans - City chic


Wore this bowling... was fun and comfy. :happy:


----------



## Crystal

You're so pretty, Aust! 

Sometimes, it's tough to be comfy AND cute, but you pull it off quite nicely.


----------



## Aust99

Thanks Crystal.... it was a good choice I think... The important thing was that I felt confident in it, it was all good...


----------



## DeerVictory

It's snowing and the wind is going right through me. Yesterday was a falling in love day, but I don't think today is. 

Maybe today is more of a bake cookies day. Or a do laundry day. Or a read books and drink tea and turn off all the lights and pretend the power has gone out kind of day. 






Cardigan: Rickis
Dress: From Quebec, not sure. 
Scarf: H&M. 





Dress: Baby, The Stars Shine Bright
Tights: We Love Colours
Shoes: Urban Outfitters






Dress: Alloy
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters









Dress: Innocent World
Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
Scarf: Urban Outfitters
Boots: Sears
Trunk/bag: Flowershop I work at. 





Dress: American Eagle
Cardigan: H&M
Tights: We Love Colours
Boots: Torrid
Scarf: From Greece.





Dress: B&Lu
Cardigan: H&M
Boots: Torrid
Buttons and pins: Assorted






I've posted this outfit before, but I thought my hair extensions looked cute. 






Dress: Innocent World
Cardigan: Torrid
Boots: Sears







Dress: Torrid
Coat: Torrid
Shoes: H&M


----------



## DeerVictory

Cardigan: Urban outfitters
Shirt: Gift
Shorts: Torrid


----------



## Crystal

Yayyyy! I love when you post all your outfits at once, Raegan. It's like a cuteness overload! 

I love that yellow cardigan and your hair extensions DO look great.


----------



## katorade

No bra under this polo and my fat pants. It's one of those days. Somebody bring me some taco bell and some chocolate.


----------



## Tania

Awesome, Raegan! I have that black Torrid bubble dress with the flowers!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Famouslastwords said:


> Halter top week for me this week.



I'm really loving the second top on you. (The first is good, but the second...)

wowza!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Cors said:


> Black V-neck top over white striped shirt with ruffles, super flattering Paige jeans and my new clutch/purse.



You have such a classic sense of style.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Raegan said:


> Cardigan: Urban outfitters
> Shirt: Gift
> Shorts: Torrid



You have the cutest dresses...


----------



## Tania

I'm not wearing this RIGHT NOW, strictly speaking, but it is the last outfit I've technically worn. BAERS had a Duchess of Alba/Goya-themed ball. All my ca. 1800 stuff is too small. So I went for "Spanish." 

It's 1 am. My makeup is fleeing fast. I'm in a Tungsten Hell. But that mantilla sure is cute! 

View attachment IMG_0049.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm really loving the second top on you. (The first is good, but the second...)
> 
> wowza!



I'm glad you like that second top better, it cost me $44!


----------



## AuntHen

Cors said:


> Black V-neck top over white striped shirt with ruffles, super flattering Paige jeans and my new clutch/purse.



you are tres adorable et belle... :wubu:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Oh my, this will be my aspirational thread! I'm not much of a fashionista these days. Although, I did have some fashion fun this past weekend. It was one of my shifts at the Junior League thrift store and I re-dressed all of the mannequins. 

I've probably bought more pajamas in the last year than clothes but hoping to flip that around soon enough! Although, I adore cute pajamas... easily have at least 15 pairs that I rotate around... hard to resist.

Thanks for sharing guys. I hope to check regularly, but honestly, this board is so big that I forget what's where and am still learning everything and everyone.

Such cute clothes you all wear!!! Maybe I'll try and snap my interview outfit tomorrow. Not sure yet but it's always some variation of skirt, top, cardigan, and flats.


----------



## Crystal

Simple fall outfit.  

Shirt: Maurices
Jeans: Torrid
Necklace: Forever 21
Bracelet: Some amazing hippie store in Knoxville
Hat: Maurices 

View attachment DSC06107.JPG


View attachment DSC06108.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

You look great Crystal!!


----------



## Crystal

Thanks, darling!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

CrystalUT11 said:


> Thanks, darling!



I very much admire your hat sass. I wish I could pull one off. I imagine myself as looking as good as you do... but photos of myself in hats prove me to be delusional. Ha.

Very cute outfit. Everyone, super cute.

Raegan -- scarf sass envy right here!! I just can't pull off accessories the way you guys can... anyone want to offer me lessons?

Tania -- what an interesting social activity! Ha. You looked great for it.


----------



## Tania

Crystal - orange + black = *thumbs up*

Thanks, Chattery!

Okay, as promised... 

View attachment DSC01352.JPG


View attachment DSC01353.JPG


----------



## Crystal

Oh wow! So beautiful, Tania.  They show off your curves really well. 

That 50's style dress has stolen my heart, though. Just gorgeous!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Tania, maybe I'm just putting this on you, but to me, it seems like your personality shifts a little between the two dresses to match the style. I love that!! In the bubble dress, you have sort of a mischievous (in a fun way), let's do this thing kinda look... and in the other dress, you just look so sweet and innocent.

Love them, very cute.


----------



## Tania

Thank you, girls. You should get the dress, Crystal!

I think you're right, C...my personality seems to shift. I felt like a different person from one dress to the next. The clothes I wear always influence my mood - if I don't feel cute or put together, I get really out of sorts!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Tania said:


> Crystal - orange + black = *thumbs up*
> 
> Thanks, Chattery!
> 
> Okay, as promised...




Beautiful! Is that second dress from Torrid? I think I saw it and wanted it, but couldn't really afford it at the time...haha. You look gorgeous in both!!


----------



## Tania

Thank you! Yes, both from Torrid.


----------



## Aust99

Tania said:


> Crystal - orange + black = *thumbs up*
> 
> Thanks, Chattery!
> 
> Okay, as promised...



I agree with Tania... Crystals look is great!! And I love the two dresses you have on there Tania... Great styles. :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW

*SUBSCRIBES*

Dear G-d, as if the What did you buy thread weren't bad enough. You folks have completely corrupted me. Congratulations.


----------



## katorade

Holy hotness, Tania! The first dress is a showstopper!


----------



## Tooz

Tania said:


> I'm not wearing this RIGHT NOW, strictly speaking, but it is the last outfit I've technically worn. BAERS had a Duchess of Alba/Goya-themed ball. All my ca. 1800 stuff is too small. So I went for "Spanish."
> 
> It's 1 am. My makeup is fleeing fast. I'm in a Tungsten Hell. But that mantilla sure is cute!



It finally hit me. Your face is like ":3" here.


----------



## Tania

Hahah Jess. I was going for "smarmy and repulsive."

Thank you, Kate and Aust. :*

LILLY. POST PICTURES IN YER NEW CLOTHES.


----------



## thatgirl08

Tania you look gorg in both dresses but the first one is the cutest thing I've literally ever seen.


----------



## Tania

Thanks gal! I almost didn't try it on, because it didn't look like much on the rack. I'm glad I did!


----------



## cherylharrell

Those both look good on you & really suit you. My fave is the 50's dress. Cute!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania- holy shit, you look fantastic.

I have been considering that first dress- do you mind me asking what size you bought it in? I'd need 1 up, and don't want to mess up ordering online!


----------



## Tania

It's the 16, Bobbi! 

(And thank you...thanks to Cheryl, too!)


----------



## thatgirl08

Not wearing this right now, but wore it recently.







I'm mostly just excited this shirt only cost me $4. It has a unicorn on itttt.. so cute!

Shirt & Jeans - Old Navy
Tank top - Torrid
Necklace - Claire's
Bag - Fashion Bug


----------



## succubus_dxb

thatgirl08 said:


> Not wearing this right now, but wore it recently.
> 
> 
> I'm mostly just excited this shirt only cost me $4. It has a unicorn on itttt.. so cute!
> 
> Shirt & Jeans - Old Navy
> Tank top - Torrid
> Necklace - Claire's
> Bag - Fashion Bug




unicorn FTW!


----------



## Tania

Another outfit. Sorry.

This is the skirt and belt I got the other night at Torrid, worn with a Torrid top from a couple of months ago and a Lane Bryant Spencer jacket from two years ago. Earrings are F21, necklace is from Olvera Street in LA when I was like ten, hairflower is from Claire's, the tights are randoms, and the shoes are Clarks. 

On me face is the DiorShow mascara again (LOVE), BeneFit ThatGal primer, MAC concealer, MAC Mineralize SkinFinish powder, BeneFit FYEYE lid primer, BeneFit Creaseless Cream shadow in Recess, Clinique Cream Shaper for Eyes in Chocolate Lustre, Clinique Soft Rose lipliner, BeneFit sheer lipstick in Born Ready, and Clinique lipgloss in AirKiss. Oh, and BeneFit Dallas boxed powder on my cheeks. 

View attachment DSC01388.JPG


View attachment DSC01430.JPG


View attachment DSC01441.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm considering buying that skirt!! It looks really cute on you:]


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Thatgirl, so cute, love a bargain!! I'm a talented thrift shopper myself to a point where my friends used to drag me along because it was like the universe was sending excellent deals my direction.

Tania, very cute!!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Shirt: http://www.target.com/Mossimo-V-Neck-Heather-Tee/dp/B001Q4BUK8
Jeans: http://www.target.com/dp/B0020GVL1Y/175-1178210-8534654

Got the jeans when they were only down to a little under $20, but you could do worse for $30.

Also I need a full length mirror these bathroom mirror contortions are getting out of hand.


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> Another outfit. Sorry.
> 
> This is the skirt and belt I got the other night at Torrid, worn with a Torrid top from a couple of months ago and a Lane Bryant Spencer jacket from two years ago. Earrings are F21, necklace is from Olvera Street in LA when I was like ten, hairflower is from Claire's, the tights are randoms, and the shoes are Clarks.
> 
> On me face is the DiorShow mascara again (LOVE), BeneFit ThatGal primer, MAC concealer, MAC Mineralize SkinFinish powder, BeneFit FYEYE lid primer, BeneFit Creaseless Cream shadow in Recess, Clinique Cream Shaper for Eyes in Chocolate Lustre, Clinique Soft Rose lipliner, BeneFit sheer lipstick in Born Ready, and Clinique lipgloss in AirKiss. Oh, and BeneFit Dallas boxed powder on my cheeks.




I think that we belong together.


----------



## cherylharrell

I love your heart necklace. But the whole outfit looks really good on you. It so suits you...


----------



## DeerVictory

I've found myself longing for flowerpots and sugar in glass jars and dainty silver rings engraved with my mother's name, and I think that maybe summer didn't last long enough. 






Dress: Missphit
Cardigan: Vintage
Socks: My dad's. 
Shoes: Vintage









Tanks: Black from Addition Elle, white from Old Navy.
Skirt: Alloy
Hoodie: American Apparel
Shoes: ? Not sure. From Quebec. They say Vexy on them. 









Dress: Baby, The Stars Shine Bright. 
Cardigan: Bought used on egl_comm_sales, might be vintage? 
Tights: We Love Colours
*Boots: Sears


*Not necessarily part of the outfit, more practical than anything. I don't think they looked too terrible though.


----------



## Tania

Raegan said:


> I think that we belong together.



Let's start a girlband!!!!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Raegan said:


> I've found myself longing for flowerpots and sugar in glass jars and dainty silver rings engraved with my mother's name, and I think that maybe summer didn't last long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Missphit
> Cardigan: Vintage
> Socks: My dad's.
> Shoes: Vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks: Black from Addition Elle, white from Old Navy.
> Skirt: Alloy
> Hoodie: American Apparel
> Shoes: ? Not sure. From Quebec. They say Vexy on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Baby, The Stars Shine Bright.
> Cardigan: Bought used on egl_comm_sales, might be vintage?
> Tights: We Love Colours
> *Boots: Sears
> 
> 
> *Not necessarily part of the outfit, more practical than anything. I don't think they looked too terrible though.



You have such a unique sense of style! I love it.


----------



## cherylharrell

I'm really liking that cherry cardigan and floral dress on you. Cute...


----------



## Tania

This was today's fashion joy. My Forever 21 rose dress, my new ON cardigan, my trusty-dusty red hairflower, and my Target ribbon flats. And my MAC Russian Red lipstick. 

"I paint my lips pillarbox red..." ;D 

View attachment DSC01563.JPG


View attachment DSC01564.JPG


View attachment DSC01569.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

Super cute outfit Tania!


----------



## Paul

My God that outfit is a super-lovely look for you Tania!



Tania said:


> This was today's fashion joy. My Forever 21 rose dress, my new ON cardigan, my trusty-dusty red hairflower, and my Target ribbon flats. And my MAC Russian Red lipstick.
> 
> "I paint my lips pillarbox red..." ;D


----------



## Tania

Thanks, you guys. It means so much to know that people appreciate my outfits.


----------



## thejuicyone

Tania said:


> Another outfit. Sorry.
> 
> This is the skirt and belt I got the other night at Torrid, worn with a Torrid top from a couple of months ago and a Lane Bryant Spencer jacket from two years ago. Earrings are F21, necklace is from Olvera Street in LA when I was like ten, hairflower is from Claire's, the tights are randoms, and the shoes are Clarks.
> 
> On me face is the DiorShow mascara again (LOVE), BeneFit ThatGal primer, MAC concealer, MAC Mineralize SkinFinish powder, BeneFit FYEYE lid primer, BeneFit Creaseless Cream shadow in Recess, Clinique Cream Shaper for Eyes in Chocolate Lustre, Clinique Soft Rose lipliner, BeneFit sheer lipstick in Born Ready, and Clinique lipgloss in AirKiss. Oh, and BeneFit Dallas boxed powder on my cheeks.



You're fabulous. :smitten:


----------



## Crystal

Ahhh, my favorite thread. 

I've been gone from Dims for a few days because of Fall Break on campus. How nice to come back to this thread to see all kinds of new, beautiful outfits.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ahhh, my favorite thread.
> 
> I've been gone from Dims for a few days because of Fall Break on campus. How nice to come back to this thread to see all kinds of new, beautiful outfits.



ooh fall break, I want one of those.


----------



## Tania

Pretty outfits help me feel less like stabbing myself, so you guys get to reap the "benefits."

1. Black and gold Igigi sample dress ($50).
2. Igigi "Galina" dress that I won a couple of months back.
3. Kiyonna sample dress I bought last month ($20). 
4. An old silk LB dress that is too big, transformed (kinda) by a new belt. 

View attachment DSC01578.JPG


View attachment DSC01583.JPG


View attachment DSC01580.JPG


View attachment DSC01585.JPG


----------



## QueenB

hips for days. i'm jealous haha :happy:


----------



## cherylharrell

2 recent OOTD's. Sundays was the grey gaucho pants outfit which I wore to church Sun. You can't see in the pic but I had on my black patent leather wide calf boots my late hubby got me last Christmas. I'm wearing one of my new necklaces from Walmart. The other outfit is my new top from Peebles Dept Store paired up with Walmart leggings which I sewed 3 crystal type buttons on each leg to make them look like some I've seen in stores, You can't see much of it but the necklace I am wearing is one I made myself. Blue beads with a silver heart on it... 

View attachment IMG_8876.JPG


View attachment IMG_8879.JPG


----------



## Tad

Tania said:


> 3. Kiyonna sample dress I bought last month ($20).



You always look so stylish, but I especially like this one on you....the shoulders/arms or something seem to really balance you out, top/bottom...or something, I'm not good at clothes speak, but you look great in it (nice colours too!)


----------



## thatgirl08

Tania - love all the dresses but the third is so fab.

Cheryl - love the blue top!


----------



## Tania

Bless, my darlings. :*

Cheryl has cool belts.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks ya'll. I do love that blue top. I also love cute belts so I have a bunch. My mom says I have too many but I think you can never have too much cute stuff...


----------



## thatgirl08

Sorry the picture quality sucks.. I took it in a dressing room. For reference my flats are black & blue checkered with a black button on them & I'm wearing this shirt:











Shirt & shoes - Maurices
Tank top - Walmart
Jeans - Old Navy


----------



## katorade

Very cute! The top reminds me of vintage camp shirts from the 60s. I like the 3/4 length sleeves on you, too.


----------



## Crystal

So, I know I keep commenting on your cute Maurices stuff...but, I looked EVERYWHERE in Maurices for that top. I loved it so much. That was the only reason I went to Maurices in the first place. 

And they didn't have it. It hadn't even come in on the truck. I was so upset. *crosses arms*

It looks adorable on you, though.  You look fantastic in bright colors like that.


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks Katorade!

Crystal, firstly thanks! Also, they don't have it in my Maurices store anymore because it sold out but it is available online now so you could totally buy it there!


----------



## MIgirl2008

What is Maurice's? Is it only on the East Coast?


----------



## Crystal

MIgirl2008 said:


> What is Maurice's? Is it only on the East Coast?



It's a store usually located in small towns only. That's probably why most here have never heard of it. I'm from Morristown, TN (pop. 40,000) and there's one located here.

It's sort of like an Aeropostale or an American Eagle...but, they have a line for plus sized girls. (sizes 14-24) 

You can check out their website and do their Store Locator.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Cardi: LB
Dress: Torrid
Leggings: One Stop Plus
Flats: FB 

View attachment IMG00239-20091026-2019.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Your picture is giving me Taco Neck Syndrome


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> It's a store usually located in small towns only. That's probably why most here have never heard of it. I'm from Morristown, TN (pop. 40,000) and there's one located here.
> 
> It's sort of like an Aeropostale or an American Eagle...but, they have a line for plus sized girls. (sizes 14-24)
> 
> You can check out their website and do their Store Locator.



Yeah, I live in a fairly small college town which is why there is one here. They've also started selling things online.. not everything is up but some items are. They kinda remind me of Fashion Bug but waaaaaaaaaay cuter.


----------



## Tania

Lookin' good, Ashley and Rachel.


----------



## cherylharrell

The leapoard print outfit looks good on you. You all look better than I do...


----------



## thatgirl08

Tania said:


> Lookin' good, Ashley and Rachel.



Thanks girly. :]


----------



## BeaBea

I hope this counts - I put it on to take the photograph for Sandie and now I cant bear to take it off. Not only is it an adorable hat - it also works as an anti-depressant 

My new hat :wubu::wubu::wubu: - courtesy of our lovely KnitzyBlonde 

Tracey xx 

View attachment Hat.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

That looks sooo cute on you! :]


----------



## Crystal

Brown cami - Lane Bryant
Cream colored button-up - Maurices
Brown cardigan - Maurices
Jeans - Torrid
Bronze heart necklace - Forever 21
Mustard hat - Forever 21

Please excuse my scruffiness and faded makeup. I had been in the library since noon today working on school work. Ugh. 

I love fun fall colors like brown and maroon and yellow.  

View attachment DSC06141.JPG


View attachment DSC06143.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

Okay that is a seriously cute outfit. I own that cardigan! I was going to buy the other shirt but my friend told me it didn't look good so I didn't:[ It looks great on tou though!


----------



## Crystal

I loved it.  Though, it's kinda tight in the arms. Part of the reason why I wore a cardigan over it. 

We've gotta get you in some brown and other fall colors (since you love black so much), and we've got to me in some black. We're the complete opposite! lol


----------



## thatgirl08

Oh yeah.. do you normally wear a size 3 in their tops? I've noticed some of the stuff with buttons doesn't fit so I tend to go for the tshirts or tank tops there. I wish they'd extend there sizes just a bit.

Brown is so tricky for me.. I still haven't worn the cardigan. Black just seems so much easier to match!


----------



## Crystal

Yeah, I'm a size three on top. I'm about 290 pounds and I have pretty big arms, so things there that aren't stretchy can be tricky for me. You're right...if they could just expand their line just a bit...to maybe like a size 4? I could wear anything in the plus size line if they'd do that. 

You have beautiful, fair skin, though. Brown should work wonderful for you. Find yourself a bright colored cami (yellow or...oooh! Orange!) and throw the cardigan over it. Beautiful!


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeah, I'm a size three on top. I'm about 290 pounds and I have pretty big arms, so things there that aren't stretchy can be tricky for me. You're right...if they could just expand their line just a bit...to maybe like a size 4? I could wear anything in the plus size line if they'd do that.
> 
> You have beautiful, fair skin, though. Brown should work wonderful for you. Find yourself a bright colored cami (yellow or...oooh! Orange!) and throw the cardigan over it. Beautiful!



Yeah, I'm like.. 360-375 and somehow still manage to fit in most of their tops but a size four would be AWESOME. I bought a pair of size 24 jeans because they were super stretchy and they fit but they're def tight.. I save them for dates with my bf haha, but omg a 26 in those jeans.. or a 28.. perfect. Dear Maurices, please expand your sizes. <3, Rachel

I have a yellow tank actually so maybe I'll wear that with the cardi! :]


----------



## thejuicyone

The banjo is a fabulous accessory, everyone should own one. 








Outfit looks better minus the jacket, but, it twas chilly out.


----------



## Crystal

Same outfit as before, found it on my phone from earlier today. 

Sitting in the building, waiting on class to start.  

View attachment 003.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

thejuicyone said:


> The banjo is a fabulous accessory, everyone should own one.
> 
> Outfit looks better minus the jacket, but, it twas chilly out.



I love that skirt! Where'd you get it?


----------



## thejuicyone

thatgirl08 said:


> I love that skirt! Where'd you get it?



It was actually a shirt I found at a thrift store. I worked a little magic and turned it into a skirt. The poor folk have to be creative.


----------



## kayrae

That's excellent! I'm almost always jealous at anyone who is handy with the needle and thread. Good job on that skirt!


----------



## succubus_dxb

thejuicyone said:


> The banjo is a fabulous accessory, everyone should own one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit looks better minus the jacket, but, it twas chilly out.



arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i want this outfit! I'm obsessed with high waisted...everything. love it - and yes, where's the skirt from? I want it!


---oops, just saw you MADE IT. erm...how?


----------



## thejuicyone

succubus_dxb said:


> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i want this outfit! I'm obsessed with high waisted...everything. love it - and yes, where's the skirt from? I want it!
> 
> 
> ---oops, just saw you MADE IT. erm...how?


Thank you. 

I just cut the straps off, sewed up the back, and bam I had a skirt. It was the easiest "craft" project I've ever done.


----------



## Tania

Cool!  Very handy.


----------



## Crystal

After deciding that I wore too much brown, I tried some black today, just for you, Rachel! Haha. 

Black cardigan - Maurices
Shirt - Lane Bryant
Jeans - Torrid
Hat - Maurices
Earrings - family friend made these 

View attachment DSC06152.JPG


View attachment DSC06155.JPG


----------



## Tania

I have a shrug like that, Crystal! It's angora from Ann Taylor Loft! Love it with that pretty shirt! Your friend makes lovely jewelry.


----------



## thatgirl08

thejuicyone said:


> It was actually a shirt I found at a thrift store. I worked a little magic and turned it into a skirt. The poor folk have to be creative.



That's awesome! I wish I was creative like that.



CrystalUT11 said:


> After deciding that I wore too much brown, I tried some black today, just for you, Rachel! Haha.
> 
> Black cardigan - Maurices
> Shirt - Lane Bryant
> Jeans - Torrid
> Hat - Maurices
> Earrings - family friend made these



Love that LB shirt! :]


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Very cute outfits. I can't wait to start shopping for clothes again! I've been so out of the loop over the last several years.


----------



## cherylharrell

3 recent OOTD's. The blue top was with leggings, the orange one with wideleg pants, and the denim top with hearts & flowers was with wideleg jeans, gray gaucho outfit was for church Sunday before last... 

View attachment IMG_8876.JPG


View attachment IMG_8879.JPG


View attachment IMG_8921.JPG


View attachment IMG_8923.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

One from some weeks ago... 

View attachment IMG_8182.JPG


----------



## AshleyEileen

I wore this last night. My boo had a Halloween gig and we were a lumberjack couple. He wore a red and black flannel, too. (I really just wanted an excuse to wear my new tunic.)

Tunic: Lane Bryant (It's actually a Cacique sleep shirt.)
Tank: Torrid
Belt: Lane Bryant (It's from another shirt I bought.)
Leggings: One Stop Plus
Bracelets: Lane Bryant
Bag: Betsey Johnson


(I wish I had a digital camera. I don't have any pictures with my boyfriend.) 

View attachment red.jpg


----------



## Crystal

That's a sleepshirt? That tunic that I've been drooling over since you posted it is a SLEEP SHIRT? I never would have guessed. It's so gorgeous on you.

About the digital camera, you can usually find some used ones online that are super cheap but just as good as new. Try ebay.


----------



## LillyBBBW

cherylharrell said:


> One from some weeks ago...



I really like this Cheryl. Those colors look great on you.

I'm going to have to start pulling myself together and posting some pics in this thread. You all have inspired me. Today I'm wearing red pajamas but I look a mess so no pics this time.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> That's a sleepshirt? That tunic that I've been drooling over since you posted it is a SLEEP SHIRT? I never would have guessed. It's so gorgeous on you.
> 
> About the digital camera, you can usually find some used ones online that are super cheap but just as good as new. Try ebay.



The white and black one is an actual shirt; the red and black is a sleep shirt. They're different fabrics. The white one has stretch and the red one is all cotton.


----------



## The Orange Mage

really flared black cords, hot topic t-shirt, with a target t-shirt under it


----------



## AshleyEileen

http://www.lanebryant.com/cacique/sleepwear/sleep-shirts/buffalo-plaid-flannel-sleep-shirt/4043c4050c324p47962/index.pro
See!


----------



## Tania

For Hallowe'en, I am hot corsetted college instructor. Har har. 

There's impending tragedy here - the corset almost meets in back from the waist up. :/ 

View attachment IMG_0060.JPG


View attachment IMG_0062.JPG


----------



## BeaBea

My new dress - hereby christened the 'Carrie' dress in honour of the lady herself.

Please excuse the bad hair and no makeup - I was getting ready to go out but my housemate and designated photographer had to leave before me so it all got a bit rushed...

Tracey xx 

View attachment Blakc Dress.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

You look good there. Thanks folks for the nice comments on my outfit. Here my Sunday OOTD. My new $5 top from Fashion Bug paired up with a pair of modern knit wideleg or flarelgged pants from LB... 

View attachment IMG_8963.JPG


----------



## Inhibited

Tania said:


> For Hallowe'en, I am hot corsetted college instructor. Har har.
> 
> There's impending tragedy here - the corset almost meets in back from the waist up. :/



I <3 it heaps when you post pictures, i like your style, you remind me of a 1950's movie star, so timeless and classy...


----------



## Tania

Inhibited said:


> I <3 it heaps when you post pictures, i like your style, you remind me of a 1950's movie star, so timeless and classy...



BLESS YOU FOR THAT. Seriously. Thank you.


----------



## cherylharrell

Mondays OOTD;

New Eiffel Tower shirt from Fashion Bug, pullon flaredlegged jeans from the Avenue from some yrs ago, necklace made by me... 

View attachment IMG_8964.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW

cherylharrell said:


> Mondays OOTD;
> 
> New Eiffel Tower shirt from Fashion Bug, pullon flaredlegged jeans from the Avenue from some yrs ago, necklace made by me...



Cheryl, you are sassy sasafrass!! I love this look. :kiss2:


----------



## BeaBea

cherylharrell said:


> Mondays OOTD;
> 
> New Eiffel Tower shirt from Fashion Bug, pullon flaredlegged jeans from the Avenue from some yrs ago, necklace made by me...



Cheryl,
I think that out of ALL the outfits you've ever posted this one is my favourite. The colouring works great with your silver hair and you look youthful and funky (with great legs too!) This rocks!!
Tracey xx


----------



## Teleute

Agreed! I love it!


----------



## Tad

BeaBea said:


> Cheryl,
> I think that out of ALL the outfits you've ever posted this one is my favourite. The colouring works great with your silver hair and you look youthful and funky (with great legs too!) This rocks!!
> Tracey xx



What she said!


----------



## Gingembre

Ohhh, I was all excited to see a pic of what Tad is wearing today..hmmph *sulks*


----------



## Tad

Gingembre::huh:

I don't recall if I've ever shown the exact shirt (light blue with maybe a touch of purple in it, button down collar) that I'm wearing today, but I've had these particular trousers (black, have a touch of stretch in them) for a few years so I'm sure they've shown up before. Since I wear very close to the same thing most days ('work uniform') I don't bother with pictures very often.

Just went through some pictures that I have on my computer: this was from a couple of weeks ago, and it was actually a different blue button-down collar shirt  mostly covered by the sweater that I keep at work. I think those are the same trousers (black trousers mostly all look the same in pictures....) and the same shoes and glasses. All of which are old enough that I don't recall where they came from.


----------



## Gingembre

Yaay! Thank you for playing, Tad - we need more men's outfits in this thread. I like to know what the boys are wearing too :happy:


----------



## Tad

To make a gross generalization:

variety in women's clothes >>> variety in men's clothes.​
ETA: that was regarding Gingembre's last comment....just saying that with a few honorable exceptions (like a couple of the guys who do post here more often), with most guys once you've seen them once or twice.....you've pretty much seen it all


----------



## Cors

Looking good, Tad! Do post more here, though I do get what you mean about looking the same after a while. I only bother with pictures when I am wearing anything other than the usual black top/jeans, and most of the time I wear a black sweater/jacket/coat over everything anyway. 

Currently wearing a Bravissimo strappy top with built-in bra. Great fit, support and the straps don't dig in! Unfortunately they only go up to a 36H/38F, but the band is pretty generous and the waist area reasonably roomy so one can probably size down or use an extender. I had to get my band taken in quite a bit, but it is worth it because strapless bras don't work for me and I don't like exposing the thick bra straps that inevitably come with larger cups. And ahhh, I got it for £10! Wait for the sales!


----------



## thatgirl08

That's a really cute top!


----------



## Frankie

BeaBea said:


> Cheryl,
> I think that out of ALL the outfits you've ever posted this one is my favourite. The colouring works great with your silver hair and you look youthful and funky (with great legs too!) This rocks!!
> Tracey xx



I agree!


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks ya'll. Glad you liked it! Tonite I am going to a church dinner & service & I am thinking of wearing it with my new denim blazer jacket I got in Cato. I'll have to remember to post that...


----------



## Jes

AshleyEileen said:


> Cardi: LB
> Dress: Torrid
> Leggings: One Stop Plus
> Flats: FB



toilet: american standard.

sorry, had to.


----------



## Tad

Cors, that top is fantastic on you! Looks like the work to alter it was well worth it 

And here is work uniform number 2: a golf shirt (actually has a very fine pattern of darker and lighter blue, but from any distance it just comes out in a medium blue. I have a similar one in light purple). Black trousers. A different pair of black shoes (less dressy, but they don't pinch my toes. Why-oh-why do all dressy shoes have to be evil toe pinching beasts?). And the usual glasses.

Oh, and originally I was going to post this in the 'show pics of yourself living' thread, so it shows me in the process of vacuum sealing some parts into an anti-static bag....the machine is old and wonky, such that you have to pull on the bag, else the seal doesn't hold, hence the odd pose. (I spend 95% of my work day sitting in front of a computer, but every now and then I'm allowed to get out and play with equipment).


----------



## Tania

LOL! That's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## thejuicyone

Gurrrl, you so fresh.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

thejuicyone said:


> Gurrrl, you so fresh.



I love it, I love it love it love it love it. 

In other words, not lookin' too shabby there, Miss Juicy.


----------



## thatgirl08

thejuicyone said:


> Gurrrl, you so fresh.



BEST. OUTFIT. I love it!


----------



## cherylharrell

OOTD for church dinner & service last nite:

New Fashion Bug Eiffel Tower shirt, pullon flared jeans from Avenue, new Cato denim blazer & a seahorse necklace I made... 

View attachment IMG_8971.JPG


View attachment IMG_8977.JPG


----------



## thejuicyone

OIFMountaineer said:


> I love it, I love it love it love it love it.
> 
> In other words, not lookin' too shabby there, Miss Juicy.



You know me better than that boo. 



thatgirl08 said:


> BEST. OUTFIT. I love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Tania

Cheryl, that blazer and necklace really make the outfit! Great job on the jewelry.


----------



## Tania

So my prize dress arrived sooner than expected. My hair is a mess, I have a huge zit, and I'm wearing no makeup, but Tallulah looks good... 

View attachment IMG_0092.JPG


View attachment IMG_0086.JPG


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> So my prize dress arrived sooner than expected. My hair is a mess, I have a huge zit, and I'm wearing no makeup, but Tallulah looks good...



*pants* That lace is just...I ...wowwwww.


----------



## Tania

Crystal, she's on sale! GO FOR IT! 

http://www.kiyonna.com/plus-size-clothing/SALE/18090904


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> Crystal, she's on sale! GO FOR IT!
> 
> http://www.kiyonna.com/plus-size-clothing/SALE/18090904




Ha! I'm in college, girlie. I don't have $100.

I can just wear it vicariously through you.


----------



## Tania

We should make fashion board paper dolls. That way we can all try on eachother's clothes!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Tania said:


> Crystal, she's on sale! GO FOR IT!
> 
> http://www.kiyonna.com/plus-size-clothing/SALE/18090904



The dress looks better on you than it does on the model. 

Everyone in this thread looks so nice! I'm not a risk taker with fashion, I just stick with classic pieces, so it's fun looking at all these great outfits. A lot of you have such a great eye for what works


----------



## Tania

Bless, Ditzy! Post some of your outfits!!!!!


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> We should make fashion board paper dolls. That way we can all try on eachother's clothes!



What a wonderful idea!

Let's! :happy:


----------



## Tania

Photoshop will show us a way! Will have to think on it for a bit. You can be my prototype!


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> Photoshop will show us a way! Will have to think on it for a bit. You can be my prototype!



Absolutely!


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> Gurrrl, you so fresh.



VERY VERY nice


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the nice comments. I fell in love with the little seahorse pendant & just had to make him into a necklace...


----------



## QueenB

i wish i could post more in here, but most of my outfits are the same. i'm like a cartoon character. 

example: 

View attachment 004.JPG


----------



## Tania

That's a great pic, Patty!

You should post a pic of that pretty belted dress you have! I love that.


----------



## ladle

It's hot....just a singlet! 

View attachment Photo 33.jpg


----------



## BeaBea

ladle said:


> It's hot....just a singlet!



You see, you cant SAY those words and then post a picture which clearly shows you're also wearing jeans. That just makes you a tease!

Tracey xx


----------



## Tania

Here's me right now! New Forever 21 cardigan over an LB cami with a skirt from American Apparel (as recommended by Raegan). The necklace is from Target (the holiday '08 line), as are the headband (this season) and flats. The tights are the lycra blends from We Love Colors (comfy, good quality!). No idea where the earrings are from - they were a gift over ten years ago. 

View attachment IMG_0094.JPG


View attachment IMG_0097.JPG


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I love this thread! Definitely one of my fave on this board! Once I move into my new place, I'll start sharing...

Thanks guys.


----------



## ladle

BeaBea said:


> You see, you cant SAY those words and then post a picture which clearly shows you're also wearing jeans. That just makes you a tease!
> 
> Tracey xx



Actually cargo pants....and dims would never cope with me in shorter shorts!


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll look good there. I could so see a belt with the all black outfit...


----------



## QueenB

ignore, please.


----------



## thatgirl08

Not today, but Saturday. 











Both tank tops & jeans - Old Navy
Shrug - Ashley Stewart
Earrings - Torrid
Necklace - Modcloth
Shoes - Shoe Dept. ($6!)
Bag - Fashion Bug (I wear the same one everyday which is why it doesn't match.)


----------



## Crystal

Wow Rachel! Totally cute. 

I am loving your hair. It's so perfect for you. 

Is that black lace cami underneath the ones from ON that you were raving over? I think you said you had black, white, and another color. I love it!


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> Not today, but Saturday.
> 
> 
> Both tank tops & jeans - Old Navy
> Shrug - Ashley Stewart
> Earrings - Torrid
> Necklace - Modcloth
> Shoes - Shoe Dept. ($6!)
> Bag - Fashion Bug (I wear the same one everyday which is why it doesn't match.)



cute, cute, cute


----------



## Teleute

Those shoes are great! You carry the layers off really well too. Lovely!


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Wow Rachel! Totally cute.
> 
> I am loving your hair. It's so perfect for you.
> 
> Is that black lace cami underneath the ones from ON that you were raving over? I think you said you had black, white, and another color. I love it!



Thanks! & yes it is.. I have black, white & gray. I love them! They're so comfy and don't slide up (which sometimes happens to me with camis)



Surlysomething said:


> cute, cute, cute



Thank you!


----------



## thatgirl08

Teleute said:


> Those shoes are great! You carry the layers off really well too. Lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## Saoirse

this was me a last week for a concert. I made the shirt as part of an inside joke that I share with a friend. yea... we're fangirls :blush:


----------



## jtgw

thatgirl08 said:


> Not today, but Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both tank tops & jeans - Old Navy
> Shrug - Ashley Stewart
> Earrings - Torrid
> Necklace - Modcloth
> Shoes - Shoe Dept. ($6!)
> Bag - Fashion Bug (I wear the same one everyday which is why it doesn't match.)



Grr stop being so cute!


----------



## Proner

This is how I look prepared to fight the cold 
Purple scarf, black jacket, stripped jersey, levis jeans 

View attachment DSCN3321.JPG


View attachment DSCN3320.JPG


----------



## Tania

Stuff from today. The short, crossover-bodice dress is the Igigi Francesca, which I got. The jeweled belt is removable, so the dress can be daywear OR cocktail!

The long gown is the Ferrera, which I didn't get, but still love. I thought it looked pretty nice for no-bra city. 

View attachment IMG_0133.JPG


View attachment IMG_0134.JPG


View attachment IMG_0130.JPG


View attachment IMG_0129.JPG


View attachment IMG_0131.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

I'm loving that Francesa dress. Looks good on you. You look like a model...


----------



## Tania

God love you for saying that, Cheryl. :*


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> Not today, but Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both tank tops & jeans - Old Navy
> Shrug - Ashley Stewart
> Earrings - Torrid
> Necklace - Modcloth
> Shoes - Shoe Dept. ($6!)
> Bag - Fashion Bug (I wear the same one everyday which is why it doesn't match.)




Love the new haircut! It looks great on you!


----------



## Inhibited

Tania said:


> Stuff from today. The short, crossover-bodice dress is the Igigi Francesca, which I got. The jeweled belt is removable, so the dress can be daywear OR cocktail!
> 
> The long gown is the Ferrera, which I didn't get, but still love. I thought it looked pretty nice for no-bra city.



As always looking so classy:bow:


----------



## thatgirl08

No new haircut - it's just back in that picture! Thanks though haha :]


----------



## Tania

Thank you, In!

Rachel, it does kinda look like a sleek, long bob. Is it your layers?


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm wearing my Team Jacob: It's a wolf thing... shirt.

I just bought it today!

My 8 month old computer died, so I can't post a picture because I'd have to hook up my old printer that has my memory card reader, but it looks like this:

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442212890&bmUID=1258138712395

Will post a picture as soon as my computer is back from warranty repair.


----------



## thatgirl08

Tania said:


> Rachel, it does kinda look like a sleek, long bob. Is it your layers?



Sadly, it's bangs that have gotten waaay too long.. no money to get my hair cut the last few months.. hopefully soon!


----------



## cherylharrell

Actually they need to use you guys as models in the plus catalogs instead of those skinny beanpoles they use. Some of the models look sickly they're so thin...


----------



## The Orange Mage

my current favorite outfit. jeans are the same old favorite pair as usual. shirt is a Rush shirt that was also snagged off eBay. With shipping those two probably came out to just under $30. woo!


----------



## Teleute

I like it! I love the raglan tee style on you - the different colored sleeves sort of break up the super-wide shoulder line and do good things to your proportions  Very nice!


----------



## AtlantisAK

Right now, I'm wearing a black and white dapple knitted shirt with black trim and a boat neck. I also have on a pair of jeans and cute boot heels! 
My jewelry is simple stud earrings, silver, and my necklace is bent and hammered metal discs on a long 24+ inch chain with hoops wrapped in cotton thread.
Very awesome monochrome outfit. I think my simple necklace makes it all work!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Teleute said:


> I like it! I love the raglan tee style on you - the different colored sleeves sort of break up the super-wide shoulder line and do good things to your proportions  Very nice!



yeah I really love raglan tees...if only they made ones where you could change the two colors involved by just thinking about it...I also like the sleeve length on it...it's a little less than 3/4 length and feels juuuust right


----------



## Saoirse

The Orange Mage said:


> my current favorite outfit. jeans are the same old favorite pair as usual. shirt is a Rush shirt that was also snagged off eBay. With shipping those two probably came out to just under $30. woo!



:smitten:


...


----------



## Inhibited

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm wearing my Team Jacob: It's a wolf thing... shirt.
> 
> I just bought it today!
> 
> My 8 month old computer died, so I can't post a picture because I'd have to hook up my old printer that has my memory card reader, but it looks like this:
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442212890&bmUID=1258138712395
> 
> Will post a picture as soon as my computer is back from warranty repair.



FLW i have to admit that months and months ago i bought a top from torrid, coz you looked so good in it, it is a blue and black tube top, i won't be wearing it though didn't look right on me.


----------



## cherylharrell

Really liking those bell-bottoms jeans...


----------



## kieran1394

Argh, I will fix my webcam and take some pictures later, but for now:

Grey button-up deep v-neck, vintage faded shorts and denim chuck taylors with no socks.

Oh, and wayfarers, but I'm not wearing them now.


----------



## Famouslastwords

My Team Jacob shirt that I wore to New Moon today!  I had the best seats in the house because the movie theater I go to does reserved seats and I bought the good seats while they weren't taken! It doesn't cost you extra to get a good seat or anything you just have to be quick.

I am so sublimely happy. 

View attachment Team Jacob.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> My Team Jacob shirt that I wore to New Moon today! I had the best seats in the house because the movie theater I go to does reserved seats and I bought the good seats while they weren't taken! It doesn't cost you extra to get a good seat or anything you just have to be quick.
> 
> I am so sublimely happy.



I saw the movie yesterday. Wasn't it AMAZING?!


----------



## Weeze

tank top, yoga pants, panties, NO BRA.

fuck yeah.


----------



## Tooz

krismiss said:


> tank top, yoga pants, panties, NO BRA.
> 
> fuck yeah.



Beige wifebeater, 7-year-old paisley bikini undies, ALSO NO BRA.

Yessssss


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> Beige wifebeater, 7-year-old paisley bikini undies, ALSO NO BRA.
> 
> Yessssss



boyfriend's Opeth teeshirt, paisley boyshorts, NO BRA, and last night's makeup with bedhead


----------



## kayrae

absolutely nothing.


----------



## thatgirl08

kayrae said:


> absolutely nothing.



you win

.......


----------



## Weeze

high five for free boobers....




and kayraerae


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> I saw the movie yesterday. Wasn't it AMAZING?!




Much better than the first one, MUCH BETTER!
E.T.A.

Go look in Recent Pics of you thread for a pic of another one of my New Moon Ts and my new Cullen Crest Necklace. I got it today when I saw the movie again. HAWTNESS.


----------



## cherylharrell

I'm no bra too. And just pj bottoms and black longsleeve tee...


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> Much better than the first one, MUCH BETTER!
> E.T.A.
> 
> Go look in Recent Pics of you thread for a pic of another one of my New Moon Ts and my new Cullen Crest Necklace. I got it today when I saw the movie again. HAWTNESS.



I agree! I mean, I liked the first one but this one was fucking awesome. Even my boyfriend liked it better. & yeah I saw the crest.. Rosalie is my least favorite but that necklace is HOT! I really have to get myself a New Moon tshirt.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> I agree! I mean, I liked the first one but this one was fucking awesome. Even my boyfriend liked it better. & yeah I saw the crest.. Rosalie is my least favorite but that necklace is HOT! I really have to get myself a New Moon tshirt.




Rosalie is my least favorite too, I wanted Alice's choker but since this was at a normal sized person shop the choker would have been too small for my neck. So alas I had to buy Rosalie's necklace.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> Rosalie is my least favorite too, I wanted Alice's choker but since this was at a normal sized person shop the choker would have been too small for my neck. So alas I had to buy Rosalie's necklace.



Oh word, was it at Hot Topic? I saw they had a lot of Twilight stuff there the other day. The necklace is awesome though, I love it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh word, was it at Hot Topic? I saw they had a lot of Twilight stuff there the other day. The necklace is awesome though, I love it.




I actually got it at the theater we go to, it's called the Arclight Hollywood, it was built around the original Cinerama Dome as an addition to make a full-on multiple theater and restaurant location. I got it from the gift shop. We had saved up points from buying movie tickets and concessions there and got $5 off. It was only $20 to start. Pretty nifty huh? and Thanks!


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> I actually got it at the theater we go to, it's called the Arclight Hollywood, it was built around the original Cinerama Dome as an addition to make a full-on multiple theater and restaurant location. I got it from the gift shop. We had saved up points from buying movie tickets and concessions there and got $5 off. It was only $20 to start. Pretty nifty huh? and Thanks!



That's totally awesome!


----------



## Famouslastwords

They also had a Quileute bracelet there that I wanted, but I think if I'm going to buy that I'mma get it from Torrid, where it's more likely to be fat friendly. You know what I mean? They had so much stuff that I wanted really, too bad my boyfriend doesn't have a job, damn it.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> They also had a Quileute bracelet there that I wanted, but I think if I'm going to buy that I'mma get it from Torrid, where it's more likely to be fat friendly. You know what I mean? They had so much stuff that I wanted really, too bad my boyfriend doesn't have a job, damn it.



Yeah I was just looking at Torrid and they have a ton of the Quileute jewelry.. it doesn't appeal to me as much as the vampire attire but it could definitely be cute with the right outfit.


----------



## Famouslastwords

# 2" wide
# 2 3/4" across widest diameter

Does this mean it won't fit my 8" wrist lol?

I hate that I have fat wrists right about now! That's the last thing that I really really really wanted was the band.


----------



## thatgirl08

That seems really small!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Yeah no kidding I don't know who they think that'll fit. I don't know too many fat girls with wrists that small.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah no kidding I don't know who they think that'll fit. I don't know too many fat girls with wrists that small.



Yeah seriously. I don't even know many thin girls with wrists that small.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> boyfriend's Opeth teeshirt, paisley boyshorts, NO BRA, and last night's makeup with bedhead



Yeahhhh. THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR :kiss2:


----------



## Tooz

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah I was just looking at Torrid and they have a ton of the Quileute jewelry.. it doesn't appeal to me as much as the vampire attire but it could definitely be cute with the right outfit.



It actually pisses me off that they have new moon logos on the necklace. The necklace is pretty, I'd wear it. The fact that is says "New Moon" on it nullifies that, though.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> It actually pisses me off that they have new moon logos on the necklace. The necklace is pretty, I'd wear it. The fact that is says "New Moon" on it nullifies that, though.



I was at the ready to buy a dress from Torrid till I read that it was a 'Bella' dress. No thanks. Shame too because I think the dress is pretty.


----------



## Tania

I've been in my workout clothes for the last...twelve hours? It's time to take a shower and go to bed. :/


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> Yeahhhh. THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR :kiss2:



Wanna come over, boo? :eat2:


----------



## Tania

So I put on my ReVamp Daphne dress today for shits and giggles.

HOLY BLEEP, IT FIT.

Ignore the butterface. No makeup and my hair ain't brushed. 

View attachment DSC01619.JPG


View attachment DSC01620.JPG


----------



## rainyday

Oh, wow. I love this! The seaming looks interesting. So many 30's dress patterns have the double seaming the full length of the dress, but that godet on the skirt looks cool and really makes it hug curves beautifully. You look great in it--better than the model.

Did you have it custom made or did you fit in their XL?


----------



## Tania

Thanks! I had it custom made back in 1998. It's one of the original, LE ReVamp items.


----------



## cherylharrell

Wow, looks good on you. Very retro...


----------



## DreamyInToronto

I am wearing a black nightie with purple lettering on the front that says "grumpy but gorgeous" from Addition-Elle here in Canada.

xoxo


----------



## Weeze

LBD, opaque black tights and black patent heels. I felt like dressing up


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> I was at the ready to buy a dress from Torrid till I read that it was a 'Bella' dress. No thanks. Shame too because I think the dress is pretty.



As long as it didn't say "Bella" or "Twilight" or "New Moon" on it, I'd wear it if I liked it. Problem is they find a way to cram the words or logo or what have you somewhere on the thing.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tooz said:


> As long as it didn't say "Bella" or "Twilight" or "New Moon" on it, I'd wear it if I liked it. Problem is they find a way to cram the words or logo or what have you somewhere on the thing.



It's only on the tag on the inside of the dress. But because the dress is from New Moon it's $128.


----------



## liz (di-va)

A homemade turkey outfit made from felt and glitter, flip flops, a bathing cap, snorkel and a cape. Why do you ask?


----------



## Weeze

liz (di-va) said:


> A homemade turkey outfit made from felt and glitter, flip flops, a bathing cap, snorkel and a cape. Why do you ask?



oh god that's hot


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> It actually pisses me off that they have new moon logos on the necklace. The necklace is pretty, I'd wear it. The fact that is says "New Moon" on it nullifies that, though.



Yeah, I mean, I understand why they did it since it's supposed to be like Twilight gear but I don't blame you.. it'd be cuter without the logo.



LillyBBBW said:


> I was at the ready to buy a dress from Torrid till I read that it was a 'Bella' dress. No thanks. Shame too because I think the dress is pretty.



I honestly doubt 99.9% of people are going to realize it's the Bella dress because it doesn't say it anywhere that's visible.


----------



## Tooz

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I mean, I understand why they did it since it's supposed to be like Twilight gear but I don't blame you.. it'd be cuter without the logo.



Yeah, that's the thing. It looks like really pretty jewelry without the logo, but it seems sort of...juvenile to me with. Sadness. Maybe I'll buy it and modify!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Slept late, had leftovers and I'm just chillin at home in a hot pink tee shirt and black men's pajama pants.


----------



## Paul

DitzyBrunette said:


> Slept late, had leftovers and I'm just chillin at home in a hot pink tee shirt *and black men's pajama pants*.



Hopefully DitzyBrunette you are enjoying the holiday weekend


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> Yeah, that's the thing. It looks like really pretty jewelry without the logo, but it seems sort of...juvenile to me with. Sadness. Maybe I'll buy it and modify!



ooh let me know if you do.


----------



## LillyBBBW

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I mean, I understand why they did it since it's supposed to be like Twilight gear but I don't blame you.. it'd be cuter without the logo.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly doubt 99.9% of people are going to realize it's the Bella dress because it doesn't say it anywhere that's visible.



I just don't like kitchy symbolic popwear. If I were wearing a cute necklace and one person said, "Ooh! That's the necklace is from 'Titanic' isn't it?" If it turned out to be true the whole experience would be ruined for me regardless of my opinon on the item. I would never wear it again. It's just my way even though I liked 'Titanic.'


----------



## Tooz

thatgirl08 said:


> ooh let me know if you do.



If they have it when I go to Buf, I'll try to pick it up.


----------



## thatgirl08

LillyBBBW said:


> I just don't like kitchy symbolic popwear. If I were wearing a cute necklace and one person said, "Ooh! That's the necklace is from 'Titanic' isn't it?" If it turned out to be true the whole experience would be ruined for me regardless of my opinon on the item. I would never wear it again. It's just my way even though I liked 'Titanic.'



Ohh, I can understand that. I originally thought you were concerned it said New Moon or Twilight or something on it.


----------



## Tania

LillyBBBW said:


> I just don't like kitchy symbolic popwear. If I were wearing a cute necklace and one person said, "Ooh! That's the necklace is from 'Titanic' isn't it?" If it turned out to be true the whole experience would be ruined for me regardless of my opinon on the item. I would never wear it again. It's just my way even though I liked 'Titanic.'


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tania said:


>



Haha! What, no necklace??  You two look fantastic. 

Speaking of which I have to take back some of what I said. A while ago I was really in to _Deep Space 9_ and wore an ear cuff similar to the ones the Bajorans wore on the show. Other than that though I've been loath to get swept away into a pop culture trend.


----------



## Tania

No necklace, but I am wearing movie earrings with my movie hat and my movie gown! Lol. 

That earcuff is your passport to the Dark Side! WE HAVE COOKIES!


----------



## The Orange Mage

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Self/tgt.jpg

Lovely new t-shirt. Inexpensive, LONG(!), and with a high neckline.

Ignore any facial hair you see. I also need to figure out what to do with my hair...I haven't worn it down on a non-lazy day in over half a year!  Also I am slightly tempted to do do some yardwork on these eyebrows...


----------



## LillyBBBW

The Orange Mage said:


> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Self/tgt.jpg
> 
> Lovely new t-shirt. Inexpensive, LONG(!), and with a high neckline.
> 
> Ignore any facial hair you see. I also need to figure out what to do with my hair...I haven't worn it down on a non-lazy day in over half a year!  Also I am slightly tempted to do do some yardwork on these eyebrows...



Mage, you wear bells like no other. I really love them on you. And I love the tshirt.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, the bells really suit you...


----------



## The Orange Mage

yeah it's pretty much an obsession at this point...I have one pair of non-flared jeans, and I'm constantly scouring eBay for more since they can be had cheap and are hard to find...both because flares aren't "in" at the moment.

well, today's flares are yesterday's bootcut, seeing as some brands pass off flared jeans with a leg opening of a _measly_ 18" around.

though I should lay off of that for a while so I can buy myself a nice, expensive jacket/coat that will last me a couple years...I've been relying on hoodies for far too long now


----------



## Tania

My ON order arrived today! 

The pink ruffled top, Beatles tshirt, and denim skirt were all part of the haul... 

View attachment DSC01637.JPG


View attachment DSC01632.JPG


View attachment DSC01629.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

They have Beatles shirts in plus? Way cool! To get one of them I had to buy a white tee with a rounded neck that was feminine looking and then at a t-shirt place at the beach they had where you could get a Beatles pic put on a shirt so I had it put on mine. I also used to have one of them in XL but outgrew it...


----------



## Tania

The Beatles t-shirt wasn't plus, unfortunately! ON's straight sizes go up to 2xl, though.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info. Wish I still fit into a 2XL but I don't except for a few old things that are a 2x, that I can still fit into...


----------



## Cors

LillyBBBW said:


> Mage, you wear bells like no other.



I agree! You pull them off so well! 



Tania said:


> My ON order arrived today!
> 
> The pink ruffled top, Beatles tshirt, and denim skirt were all part of the haul...



Cool shirt! And ahhhhh you look amazing in the skirt. :kiss2:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Thanks everyone! I confess I was drawn to them as a way to make my feet look smaller....they're so loooong. The fact that they make my legs look longer is just a nice bonus I guess.

Also, new favorite t-shirt...for both color/name reasons and for the fact that it was $2 at Kohl's. Yes, that's right, $2 at Kohl's. The 90% Off rack in the Junior's section doesn't mess around it seems. Also I photomanip'd the picture to death to hide how bad my cellphone's camera is sometimes.





In case it's too hard to read (which I bet it is, stupid cellphone) it's an Orange Crush shirt.


----------



## Tania

Here's my B&Lu Ingrid top and a necklace I got at the LB 2fer jewelry sale the other day... 

View attachment Photo on 2009-12-21 at 11.20 #2.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Gorgeous top, darling. 

I really wish I would let myself wear tops with sleeves like that. If they don't cover up my "little arm pooch" as I like to call it, I usually won't wear it. I miss out on so many pretty tops because the sleeves aren't long enough. I need to get over this.


----------



## Tania

Thanks, sweetie. I totally understand what you mean; I have that too.


----------



## ashmamma84

Really cute top, Tania!


----------



## cherylharrell

I used to be that way where I was afraid to wear sleeveless stuff and my mom saying I was too big to wear it didn't help. I started seeing cute sleeveless stuff in the plus sizes and feeling bad cuz I couldn't wear it. Finally some yrs ago I decided that I should wear sleeveless stuff no matter how big I was or what people said because I was getting tired of not being able to wear cute sleeveless stuff. I still don't like how I look in it but I feel so much happier wearing what I want and not caring...


----------



## Tania

Seriously, just wear it already! 

(And thanks, Ash! :* )


----------



## Famouslastwords

lol I have the opposite problem, I feel comfortable wearing sleeveless stuff but it makes my family uncomfortable. Frankly, it disgusts them, because I'm so fat and I'm wearing tank, halter, and tube tops.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> lol I have the opposite problem, I feel comfortable wearing sleeveless stuff but it makes my family uncomfortable. Frankly, it disgusts them, because I'm so fat and I'm wearing tank, halter, and tube tops.



What a bunch of *HATERS*


----------



## LillyBBBW

Famouslastwords said:


> lol I have the opposite problem, I feel comfortable wearing sleeveless stuff but it makes my family uncomfortable. Frankly, it disgusts them, because I'm so fat and I'm wearing tank, halter, and tube tops.



That is shocking. I saw a photo of you wearing a Torrid tube shirt and you were cuter than a basket full of bunnies in it. They don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Inhibited

Famouslastwords said:


> lol I have the opposite problem, I feel comfortable wearing sleeveless stuff but it makes my family uncomfortable. Frankly, it disgusts them, because I'm so fat and I'm wearing tank, halter, and tube tops.



Thats heaps sad, sorry to hear that, my mother and sister are always telling me not worry about it and wear singlets.... i have gotten a bit braver and am wearing shorter sleeves but i don't think i could wear singlet tops or sleeveless with out a shrug or something similar except around the house of coz...


----------



## Weeze

Famouslastwords said:


> lol I have the opposite problem, I feel comfortable wearing sleeveless stuff but it makes my family uncomfortable. Frankly, it disgusts them, because I'm so fat and I'm wearing tank, halter, and tube tops.



I have this exact. same. problem. ESPECIALLY when it comes to bathing suits. If it were up to my mom, i'd be in the hot tub in a t-shirt and long shorts.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Famouslastwords said:


> lol I have the opposite problem, I feel comfortable wearing sleeveless stuff but it makes my family uncomfortable. Frankly, it disgusts them, because I'm so fat and I'm wearing tank, halter, and tube tops.



That is their problem, not yours. Wear what you like and don't worry about what they think.


----------



## cherylharrell

Amen sister. My mom doesn't like me in sleeveless, tank tops, halters or spaghetti strap tops either. If they don't like it too bad lol. I don't have anymore halters cuz I outgrew mine(ever go from a size 18/20 to a 22 and then from a 22 to a 24) and I can't find any that fit good. I can't wear the ones when it is stitched together or buttons around the neck, cuz that is too tight on me. I have to wear the kind where it ties in back of the neck cuz that is adjustable...


----------



## Famouslastwords

krismiss said:


> I have this exact. same. problem. ESPECIALLY when it comes to bathing suits. If it were up to my mom, i'd be in the hot tub in a t-shirt and long shorts.




Oh they're fine with the bathing suit I wear around them, because it has a skirt! lol But I bet they'd prefer I'd wear a t-shirt and long shorts as well, or jeans since they were hinting at the fact that I shouldn't wear shorts either.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> lol I have the opposite problem, I feel comfortable wearing sleeveless stuff but it makes my family uncomfortable. Frankly, it disgusts them, because I'm so fat and I'm wearing tank, halter, and tube tops.


 
I feel ya on this one. Sorry Honey wear what you feel comfortable in! 
The only person that hates when I do that is my Ex Step-Mom. Other then that my family doesn't care.


----------



## DeerVictory

sup fatty.


----------



## Crystal

Goodness...after hearing everyone's family stories, it does make me feel a little better. I thought I was nearly the only one who got grief from their family about wearing tank tops. 

But, with them, they do it in a round-about way. It's more like, if they see me wearing a tank top, they'll say "Wow. I saw this cute tank top at the mall the other day, but I decided not to get it. I have fat arms and everyone knows that no one wants to see that."

I'm not an idiot, auntie. 

I think this is going to be my New Years resolution; wear a tank top/cami/etc outside!


----------



## Crystal

Raegan said:


> sup fatty.



Damn, girlie. Completely adorable.

I'm loving those boots, too. What I can see of them, anyway. :happy:


----------



## QueenB

dress, belt, and cardigan i wore to meet my bf's dad's fam. also wearing leggings but they look bunched at the knees :/

View attachment 74563


View attachment 74562


p.s. bf's foot pictured


----------



## liz (di-va)

QueenB said:


> dress, belt, and cardigan i wore to meet my bf's dad's fam. also wearing leggings but they look bunched at the knees :/
> p.s. bf's foot pictured


Love the outfit! (esp skirt). Yank H's toe for me .


----------



## Tania

Looking great, Patty and Raegan!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Yep. Even on Christmas Eve.

Jeans.
Abercrombie and Fitch boatneck top.
single strand of pearls.
Bright red scarf from Beneton. Very old school.
Barbour black hacking jacket.
Black lug-soled loafers.

I added super bright red Laura Mercier lip balm to the ensemble to make it pop. And the Poland Springs water delivery dude was extra friendly to me.


----------



## Melian

I'm working, too, and will be in the lab for a few hours tomorrow morning :doh:

Today's _sexy _ensemble features a blood-stained lab coat over a brown t-shirt that reads "Your [sic] retarded," black UFO raver pants, not one but TWO pairs of socks (hey, it's cold..), and giant Swear sneakers.

Yeah, it's hard being this hot.


----------



## Tania

Melian: :* :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell

You look very Bettie Page. Everyone's looking good on here...


----------



## Rowan

white pj bottoms with red hearts all over them and my ex bf's white wife beater and white ankle socks.


----------



## shugathick4u

im wearing a red tanktop with black short shorts...and blk socks


----------



## The Orange Mage

Hoodie and T-Shirt from Target. Also, I think I like purple.


----------



## cherylharrell

I like purple too. I fact I wore these earlier:






I got them in Walmart in a purpley color. And a light purple/lavender long sleeve tee from Target which I wore both yesterday.

In the fall I had gotten the pants in black and also this color:






and this shirt to wear with the blue pants:







And this shirt in black and this color to wear with the black pants:






I had gotten them all to wear around the house and yet they'd be good for for those times when someone might decide to come over or I need to run an errand for my folks on a minutes notice and look good. But they are so comfy and I love how the pants have a little bit wider leg making them more stylish and comfy too, that the purple ones I may end up wearing them out more often and maybe the blue too. I got them to wear for bum and since I like these so much for wearing out, I may end up having to buy some other kind of sweats to wear around the house for bumming around.

Got on a night gown with pj pants under it to prevent thigh rub and making it comfier...


----------



## Gingembre

I am wearing my pink & black underwear, grey leopard print socks, red & blue checked shirt and green jumper that I've been wearing all day...along with my pink pyjama bottoms with pink & white hearts on them. I feel so unco-ordinated, LOL!


----------



## cherylharrell

Night gown and pj pants. But here's yesterdays OOTD for church. I'm wearing my new floppy hat from Roamans and a raincoat my mom got me for Christmas. It fits good and is not snug. Which is a rarity in size 3x these days. The first pic is of me modeling them after I got them... 

View attachment IMG_9159.JPG


View attachment IMG_9164.JPG


View attachment IMG_9165.JPG


----------



## rainyday

I like the collar on that raincoat. It's almost a shawl collar and looks like it has some detail to it. 

You have really lovely, clear skin too.


----------



## IszyStone

New Moon T-Shirt Gray Cotton Shorts


----------



## Surlysomething

comfy cotton black capris
soft orange t-shirt
my new Isotoner spa slippers :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! It has a hood on it too. My mom had gotten me a blue 3x raincoat some yrs ago and that one is nice and roomy and still going strong. She is evidently good at buying raincoats...


----------



## nykspree8

well it's not what i'm wearing "right now", but i was wearing it "right now" yesterday in the Gap fitting room and will probably be wearing it later tonight ;D


----------



## Aust99

ha ha.. Your so cute.... change room pics rock!!


----------



## DeerVictory

I was going for kind of a girly grungy masculine vs feminine look. 

Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
Dress: American Eagle
Boots: Urban Outfitters
Scarf: Off-brand
necklaces (there are three): off-brand. 
Headband: H&M.


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> well it's not what i'm wearing "right now", but i was wearing it "right now" yesterday in the Gap fitting room and will probably be wearing it later tonight ;D




cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you! I love the flower headband you're wearing...


----------



## Gingembre

Raegan said:


> I was going for kind of a girly grungy masculine vs feminine look.
> 
> Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
> Dress: American Eagle
> Boots: Urban Outfitters
> Scarf: Off-brand
> necklaces (there are three): off-brand.
> Headband: H&M.



OH MY GOD! Love the dress, love the hairdo, love the make up....i wish i could look like this. I think i love you a little bit, Raegan!


----------



## Tad

Raegan said:


> I was going for kind of a girly grungy masculine vs feminine look.
> 
> Cardigan: Urban Outfitters
> Dress: American Eagle
> Boots: Urban Outfitters
> Scarf: Off-brand
> necklaces (there are three): off-brand.
> Headband: H&M.



Very cool....I like how it gives you a very different look than what you normally show us. Amongst other things, between the different lines of the clothes, the 'up' hair, and maybe the boots, it makes you look a lot taller  Anyway, I always enjoy the periodic Reagan wearable art show, and it is neat to see the artist in a different mood


----------



## Inhibited

nykspree8 said:


> well it's not what i'm wearing "right now", but i was wearing it "right now" yesterday in the Gap fitting room and will probably be wearing it later tonight ;D



Wow the Gap should advertise that pic on a Billboard...


----------



## FrancescaBombshell

Haha..ummm an old white t-shirt and some taz pj pants..Glamourus I know


----------



## Hank55

itsfine said:


> What I wore today. Casual.
> Green Tank - Old Navy Clearance (when they had plus sizes in store, it was like $2.00!)
> Purple shirt - Target (5.00)
> Capris- Avenue (5.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Shirt - JC Pennys 12.00
> Black jacket - LB 11.00
> Capris - LB - too long ago to remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - gift, Marshalls
> Cardigan - Torrid, 5.00



Theses clothes make you beautyfull!!!


----------



## Gingembre

I am wearing a black bra & knickers, black t-shirt, black polo neck jumper, green scarf, black trousers, 2 pairs of socks and fingerless gloves. It's cold here, lol!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> I am wearing a black bra & knickers, black t-shirt, black polo neck jumper, green scarf, black trousers, 2 pairs of socks and fingerless gloves. It's cold here, lol!




Why not protect your poor fingers too then? Or is it because it makes it harder to type?

I'm naked. I need to get dressed!


----------



## Surlysomething

PJ's

Light blue with dark blue and white snowflakes. I'm mad tough.

:happy:


----------



## Crystal

Decided since I had just a busy day of class ahead of me, I'd try to look somewhat cute. 

Not sure if I succeeded, but ehh. 

(Sorry the picture is so small. My new camera settings must be strange.)

Hat - Claires
Scarf - Maurices
Necklace - Don't Know
Sweater - LB
Purple shirt - Maurices
Jeans (not shown) - Torrid 

View attachment 004.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

I love that cardi.. atlhough the short ones look kinda weird of me.. you look much cuter!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Can I just say that this is the best thread EVER? :happy: Man, I get this bland feeling looking at the catelogs now. You folks are GORG! It's just nice to see clothing on a regular person and not some airbrushed prototype.


----------



## Rowan

Im rockin an uber sexy sexy hospital gown..i'll take a picture after I take a shower lol


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I love that cardi.. atlhough the short ones look kinda weird of me.. you look much cuter!



Thanks, darlin! And actually, that's a shirt. Those camis look ridiculous on me. I have too much of a muffin-top for them to work.  Haha. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Can I just say that this is the best thread EVER? :happy: Man, I get this bland feeling looking at the catelogs now. You folks are GORG! It's just nice to see clothing on a regular person and not some airbrushed prototype.



Amen, sister!


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Thanks, darlin! And actually, that's a shirt. Those camis look ridiculous on me. I have too much of a muffin-top for them to work.  Haha.



I actually meant the cardigan sweater-y thing but yeah, camis look bad on me too for the same reason haha. I wear them under longer shirts sometimes though.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I actually meant the cardigan sweater-y thing but yeah, camis look bad on me too for the same reason haha. I wear them under longer shirts sometimes though.



You totally said cardi.

I'm an idiot. :blush:


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> You totally said cardi.
> 
> I'm an idiot. :blush:



Haha, it's okay! nbd


----------



## Rowan

as promised...me in my oh so sexy hospital gown. woo hoo

thank god i have my computer and cell phone here or id be dying of boredom lol 

View attachment hospital gown.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> Thanks, darlin! And actually, that's a shirt. Those camis look ridiculous on me. I have too much of a muffin-top for them to work.  Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, sister!



No such thing as too much muffin-top.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Rowan said:


> as promised...me in my oh so sexy hospital gown. woo hoo
> 
> thank god i have my computer and cell phone here or id be dying of boredom lol



WooHoo :bow:  :bow: Can't wait to see the Summer line   

I'm glad you have all your stuff so that you have something to occupy your mind!


----------



## Famouslastwords

I bought FIVE more Twilight shirts today because they're $9.99 right now from Torrid on sale. I just clicked on the link in the hot deals thread and bam! there they were! BEAUTIFUL.

I also bought the CUTEST dress. Too kewt. Will post pics.


----------



## cherylharrell

Hope ya get better and outta the hospital soon. 

Yeah those models in the catalogs are way too skinny. I like seeing the stuff on real sized folks...


----------



## LillyBBBW

Rowan said:


> as promised...me in my oh so sexy hospital gown. woo hoo
> 
> thank god i have my computer and cell phone here or id be dying of boredom lol



What are you in for? Bad behavior I presume.


----------



## MissToodles

not right now, I'm wearing a ratty old tshirt and pajama bottoms. 

I miss the constant influx of photos in this thread. I'm glad to see some regular contributions recently. I haven't been in the mood to document my outfits, plus I wear the same thing over and over again, so it gets a bit old.

what I wore to Xmas party last month. My coat isn't tied properly, but who cares. I had an excuse to wear a sparkly hat, tee hee! 













dress-old navy
tights-avenue
flats-from endless.com, wore them to a wedding, rarely wear them otherwise
coat-on via ebay
clutch-borrowed from my sister
sequined hat-pay half


----------



## Aust99

Miss Toodles.... LOVE LOVE LOVE that green coat... and that dress looks lovely on you:happy::happy:


Sooooo.............

Wore this dress, cardie and belt with black sandles to dinner and a movie tonight... fun fun... :happy:

Can't see the bottom as I'm having trouble with mirrors at the moment but it is to the ankles... Very casual and appropriate for the warm nights... 
View attachment 75491

(weird face in this one)

This is a close up so you can see the colour of the belt....
View attachment 75490


Dress: Autograph
Belt: Evans
Cardigan: Kmart :happy: 
Sandals (can't be seen): Willams


----------



## thatgirl08

Very cute outfit Aust!

I need some HONEST opinions.. this belt, I wanted it to go under my boobs but this is as tight as it goes.. does it look okay? And would it look better/okay if it were higher up? I can't decide if I should exchange it for a smaller size or give up on it completely or just wear it as is.






I have a black box on my face because I decided my facial expression looked weird, hahah.


----------



## LoveBHMS

I think the cami/blouse combo has the colors perfectly matched and honestly, I think the belt breaks up the line of the whole outfit. I could see the belt working with something like a slip dress or something more monochromatic, but with the print on the blouse and the cami color matching so nicely, I think the belt kind of interupts it.


----------



## thatgirl08

Hm. Good point. I actually originally got it to go with a plain black dress but then I noticed the purple in the belt & top were the same (hard to tell in picture) so I tried pairing it together but yeah I totally see what your saying. I can't even decide where it's supposed to be placed.


----------



## nykspree8

idk what the whole thing is with the belt under the boobs these days, i personally don't like the look.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I bought FIVE more Twilight shirts today because they're $9.99 right now from Torrid on sale.



you need to be put down...lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> Hm. Good point. I actually originally got it to go with a plain black dress but then I noticed the purple in the belt & top were the same (hard to tell in picture) so I tried pairing it together but yeah I totally see what your saying. I can't even decide where it's supposed to be placed.



I can't either, but I never wear belts. It looks to me like it's either meant to go under the boobs the way Aust99's is in the above pic, or maybe even around the hips? You're lucky because of your shape you could probably pull that off.

Maybe try it a couple ways with that black dress to see how it looks.


----------



## LoveBHMS

nykspree8 said:


> idk what the whole thing is with the belt under the boobs these days, i personally don't like the look.



Depending on the woman's shape, it can often lengthen the torso or add curves to an apple shaped figure.


----------



## LillyBBBW

LoveBHMS said:


> Depending on the woman's shape, it can often lengthen the torso or add curves to an apple shaped figure.



It makes me look like Ed Grimley. Not something I'm drawn to.


----------



## thatgirl08

Had to look up Ed Grimley. Not so sure I like this belt anymore hahaha.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Saoirse

right now!






Old Navy sweatshirt
batik skirt from Eagle Ray Traders


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> Very cute outfit Aust!
> 
> I need some HONEST opinions.. this belt, I wanted it to go under my boobs but this is as tight as it goes.. does it look okay? And would it look better/okay if it were higher up? I can't decide if I should exchange it for a smaller size or give up on it completely or just wear it as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a black box on my face because I decided my facial expression looked weird, hahah.



I love the belt, especially the color. But, I'm more of a fan of the wider belts when they're tied around the upper waist/under the boobs thing. When it's a thinner belt, I usually just wear it like a regular belt. But that's just me and I have no fashion sense. 

:happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks for the input Crystal!

I think I was mostly just trying to make an excuse to not return/exchange it (such a frustrating process!) but alas, it's going back. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Famouslastwords

This came with my Twilight shirts! Teehee!

Nyk- The belt came attached to the dress. SO DEAL.


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> This came with my Twilight shirts! Teehee!
> 
> Nyk- The belt came attached to the dress. SO DEAL.



Umm, okay...

LOVE. 

I like the headband, too. Very cute.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> This came with my Twilight shirts! Teehee!
> 
> Nyk- The belt came attached to the dress. SO DEAL.



girlll you look hot!


----------



## Teleute

thatgirl08 said:


> girlll you look hot!



SERIOUSLY! You pull off strapless/tube tops so damned well. It's like, "Hello, here are my breasts. They are fantastic. You may worship them now."


----------



## Rowan

LillyBBBW said:


> What are you in for? Bad behavior I presume.



i went in with shortness of breath and then i was having some heart issues secondary when i was becoming increasingly tachycardic. Today they did a heart echo and determined that it is definitely pneumonia (first time in my life) and that i inherited my family's penchance for asthma...go me. and i may have a tiny bit of a heart arythmia but it was nothing to worry about. So they went ahead and released me with a prescription for an antibiotic, an allergy med and two inhalers.

So now im home in my own bed where i can hopefully get some good sleep tonight. I cant wait!


----------



## Famouslastwords

CrystalUT11 said:


> Umm, okay...
> 
> LOVE.
> 
> I like the headband, too. Very cute.





thatgirl08 said:


> girlll you look hot!





Teleute said:


> SERIOUSLY! You pull off strapless/tube tops so damned well. It's like, "Hello, here are my breasts. They are fantastic. You may worship them now."



It was only $19.88 with this coupon I had for $15 off $75 

Nice huh?


----------



## thatgirl08

Rowan said:


> i went in with shortness of breath and then i was having some heart issues secondary when i was becoming increasingly tachycardic. Today they did a heart echo and determined that it is definitely pneumonia (first time in my life) and that i inherited my family's penchance for asthma...go me. and i may have a tiny bit of a heart arythmia but it was nothing to worry about. So they went ahead and released me with a prescription for an antibiotic, an allergy med and two inhalers.
> 
> So now im home in my own bed where i can hopefully get some good sleep tonight. I cant wait!



Get better! :]



Famouslastwords said:


> It was only $19.88 with this coupon I had for $15 off $75
> 
> Nice huh?



Great deal!!


----------



## bexy

I be wearing my Snoopy PJS!! I don't have a face because 

a) no make up and 
b) this is my first time using the timer on my new camera and it took me a good 20 mins to take this one pic!


----------



## Crystal

bexy said:


> I be wearing my Snoopy PJS!! I don't have a face because
> 
> a) no make up and
> b) this is my first time using the timer on my new camera and it took me a good 20 mins to take this one pic!



Snoopy! Too precious.

And those blue star pants are so cute. :happy:


----------



## QueenB

thatgirl08, i like the belt there. i think the outfit is super cute.


----------



## thatgirl08

QueenB said:


> thatgirl08, i like the belt there. i think the outfit is super cute.



ah thank you! I was thinking about returning it but I might just get a smaller size and see how it looks and then decide.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wrong person!

Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> I be wearing my Snoopy PJS!! I don't have a face because
> 
> a) no make up and
> b) this is my first time using the timer on my new camera and it took me a good 20 mins to take this one pic!



Oh hi! I haven't seen any pictures of the little Miss lately. What's she wearing? Haha.


----------



## bexy

She's currently wearing a sleepsuit and a baby sleeping bag, tucked up in bed!  x


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> She's currently wearing a sleepsuit and a baby sleeping bag, tucked up in bed!  x




Awww. I bet she's adorable!


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> This came with my Twilight shirts! Teehee!
> 
> Nyk- The belt came attached to the dress. SO DEAL.




LOL...well you look unbelievably hot in that dress so I'll let the belt thing slide


----------



## kayrae

i tried that dress but I looked terrible. You, my dear, know how to rock that look. Did you end up accessorizing?




Famouslastwords said:


> This came with my Twilight shirts! Teehee!
> 
> Nyk- The belt came attached to the dress. SO DEAL.


----------



## Famouslastwords

kayrae said:


> i tried that dress but I looked terrible. You, my dear, know how to rock that look. Did you end up accessorizing?




I never accessorize. I wear the same things with everything.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Here's the five Twilight shirts I bought tonight. But first a cute halter dress I bought but didn't take a picture of because I'm a dumbass.


----------



## Famouslastwords

oh the last shirt didn't fit in the attachments! Whee for another post. Triple post attack combo. Special pumpkin move.

P.S. The Volturi....from the Weeeeest siiiiiiiiiide of Italy.


<.< >.> <.< >.> I don't actually know where Volterra is, if it exists.


----------



## Aust99

ha ha....Swoon.... LOVE LOVE LOVE that halter neck dress.... the print is amazeballs... and the style is fantastic on you.... I'm not a fan of Twilight but you look super cute in those pictures... love the expression in the last one.


----------



## Famouslastwords

The dress is only $12.96 at Avenue right now. Their shipping takes forever. And they only have 26/28 left...but just thought I'd throw it out there. I'm not sure of your size, or if they ship to Oz.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's the five Twilight shirts I bought tonight. But first a cute halter dress I bought but didn't take a picture of because I'm a dumbass.



wow....you really weren't kidding about the 5 shirts lol :doh:


----------



## Aust99

Famouslastwords said:


> The dress is only $12.96 at Avenue right now. Their shipping takes forever. And they only have 26/28 left...but just thought I'd throw it out there. I'm not sure of your size, or if they ship to Oz.



Thanks girlie.. but I'm on a shopping ban at the moment... I have been ordering stuff too often.. lol and I have stuff in my closet that I haven't even worn.... man... it's depressing but NO SHOPPING for me.... (apparently I need money to live.. you know.. food and shelter...:doh


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> wow....you really weren't kidding about the 5 shirts lol :doh:



I have thirteen now. They were on sale. What do you want?


----------



## nykspree8

Aust99 said:


> Thanks girlie.. but I'm on a shopping ban at the moment... I have been ordering stuff too often.. lol and I have stuff in my closet that I haven't even worn.... man... it's depressing but NO SHOPPING for me.... (apparently I need money to live:doh



i need to put this ban on myself too, but this clothing place foreman mills is going out of business and are marking down everything to the floor. I find myself in there every week buying something...good thing is most of the stuff is for Gs from da hood, but still I've blown too much money in there and my closet is about to explode and I don't wear half the crap in there


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> i need to put this ban on myself too, but this clothing place foreman mills is going out of business and are marking down everything to the floor. I find myself in there every week buying something...good thing is most of the stuff is for Gs from da hood, but still I've blown too much money in there and my closet is about to explode and I don't wear half the crap in there



Yeah I don't have any room in my closet either.


----------



## rainyday

Teleute said:


> SERIOUSLY! You pull off strapless/tube tops so damned well. It's like, "Hello, here are my breasts. They are fantastic. You may worship them now."



I was thinking the same thing! Along with trying to figure out the mechanics of getting everything to stay up like that. I'm baffled by how to do that. :bow: FLW.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> oh the last shirt didn't fit in the attachments! Whee for another post. Triple post attack combo. Special pumpkin move.
> 
> P.S. The Volturi....from the Weeeeest siiiiiiiiiide of Italy.
> 
> 
> <.< >.> <.< >.> I don't actually know where Volterra is, if it exists.





Famouslastwords said:


> I have thirteen now. They were on sale. What do you want?



Allllll so cute! I can't believe you have 13.. that's crazy haha.

ETA: Halter dress = HOT.


----------



## elle camino

Peach lace half slip (culled from friend who overestimated her size on ebay - her weird self image is my gain more often than not)
Black hoodie
These socks which (praise jaysus) are OTKs that actually go over my knees and STAY THERE. The feet-parts are a little too long (my feet are as small at my legs are big), but so worth it for winter warmth.


edit: sorry to link to a totally-out-of-stock product page . If you like them and want some just check back in a weekish.


----------



## Crystal

Wasn't sure where else to put this, but if you haven't heard, there's a movement to wear red in support of Haiti on Tuesday, January 19, 2010.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Blue pj shorts with my Forks High gym shirt from Torrid and socks.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm wearing a red cotton babydoll nightie with a pair of capri leggings. I'm not trying today. I'm just bein' comfy. Jammies all day are a good thing!


----------



## cherylharrell

Glad you're back home. Everyone looks good in their outfits...


----------



## cherylharrell

Here are some past OOTD's. If it turns out I already posted them, my apologies in advance...

The Yellow sweater is an oldie from Fashion Bug from a few yrs back. I only paid $3.99 for it. And there my new floppy hat from Roamans. And my top from Peebles dept store coupled with my new pants from either Woman Within or Roamans. The gold heart necklace dates back to the 80's. My late hubby got it for me one yr when we were dating as a Christmas present. I put a small pic of him in it. I always wear it to remember him by. The pink and purple rings, the Jesus bracelet, The bracelet with my late hubby Mikes name on it and the diabetic bracelet, I made them myself... 

View attachment IMG_9199.JPG


View attachment IMG_9201.JPG


View attachment IMG_9205.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

OOTD's of Fats in Hats. 

I bought my mom for Christmas a cute leopard print hat in Cato cuz she'd been wanting some hats. My moms a 16/18. She was an 18 but lost 40 lbs due to medical problems... 

View attachment IMG_9202.JPG


View attachment IMG_9204.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

My late hubby Mikes 2 cousins who are sisters. They are trying on a hat that our friend Carl's mom made for him. She makes and sells them. 

View attachment IMG_9228.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

It wouldn't let me put 2 pics in one post so here is the last one... 

View attachment IMG_92272.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

cherylharrell said:


> OOTD's of Fats in Hats.
> 
> I bought my mom for Christmas a cute leopard print hat in Cato cuz she'd been wanting some hats. My moms a 16/18. She was an 18 but lost 40 lbs due to medical problems...



Cheryl your mom looks SHARP! I especially like those pink gloves. What a striking figure she is. Also your cousins have marvelous smiles.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! Yes, she looks great for her age. She will be 80 next month but she is spry for her age even tho she has some trouble getting around due to knee problems. You didn't hear it from me about her age. If she knew I posted it here she'd have a fit lol.


----------



## Cors

Wow your mom looks so striking! She doesn't look 80 at all, even up close!

The first and only item of clothing I got this year, a Warehouse lace lantern dress I snagged on sale for £15! You can't see the gorgeous detail in the picture, but the shape of the dress is so flattering - skims the bust and gives a great illusion of hips and booty! Paired with Barbie pink shoes. :happy:


----------



## Geektastic1

Cors said:


> Wow your mom looks so striking! She doesn't look 80 at all, even up close!
> 
> The first and only item of clothing I got this year, a Warehouse lace lantern dress I snagged on sale for £15! You can't see the gorgeous detail in the picture, but the shape of the dress is so flattering - skims the bust and gives a great illusion of hips and booty! Paired with Barbie pink shoes. :happy:



Sexy and cute!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Cors said:


> Wow your mom looks so striking! She doesn't look 80 at all, even up close!
> 
> The first and only item of clothing I got this year, a Warehouse lace lantern dress I snagged on sale for £15! You can't see the gorgeous detail in the picture, but the shape of the dress is so flattering - skims the bust and gives a great illusion of hips and booty! Paired with Barbie pink shoes. :happy:



You're so beautiful.


----------



## thatgirl08

Cors said:


> Wow your mom looks so striking! She doesn't look 80 at all, even up close!
> 
> The first and only item of clothing I got this year, a Warehouse lace lantern I snagged on sale for £15! You can't see the gorgeous detail in the picture, but the shape of the dress is so flattering - skims the bust and gives a great illusion of hips and booty! Paired with Barbie pink shoes. :happy:



Totally hot as usual - loveeeee those shoes!


----------



## Aust99

Cors said:


> The first and only item of clothing I got this year, a Warehouse lace lantern. <<<SNIP>>> I snagged on sale for £15! You can't see the gorgeous detail in the picture, but the shape of the dress is so flattering - skims the bust and gives a great illusion of hips and booty! Paired with Barbie pink shoes. :happy:



Wow Cors.. you look lovely as ever... always so fashionable... :happy:


----------



## Crystal

Cors said:


> The first and only item of clothing I got this year, a Warehouse lace lantern dress I snagged on sale for £15! You can't see the gorgeous detail in the picture, but the shape of the dress is so flattering - skims the bust and gives a great illusion of hips and booty! Paired with Barbie pink shoes. :happy:



*drools over the shoes*

You look amazing, Cors!


----------



## intraultra

Cors said:


> Wow your mom looks so striking! She doesn't look 80 at all, even up close!
> 
> The first and only item of clothing I got this year, a Warehouse lace lantern dress I snagged on sale for £15! You can't see the gorgeous detail in the picture, but the shape of the dress is so flattering - skims the bust and gives a great illusion of hips and booty! Paired with Barbie pink shoes. :happy:



Not saying anything that hasn't been said, but...first, you're gorgeous. Second, SHOES. I want! I wish I could wear shoes with an ankle strap.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah everybody looks good here. It's hard to believe my mom is that age. She sure doesn't look it...


----------



## Aust99

I'm wearing pajama pants and a strapless dress.... no bra... comfort all the way today...


----------



## Frankie

cherylharrell said:


> Here are some past OOTD's. If it turns out I already posted them, my apologies in advance...
> 
> The Yellow sweater is an oldie from Fashion Bug from a few yrs back. I only paid $3.99 for it. And there my new floppy hat from Roamans. And my top from Peebles dept store coupled with my new pants from either Woman Within or Roamans. The gold heart necklace dates back to the 80's. My late hubby got it for me one yr when we were dating as a Christmas present. I put a small pic of him in it. I always wear it to remember him by. The pink and purple rings, the Jesus bracelet, The bracelet with my late hubby Mikes name on it and the diabetic bracelet, I made them myself...



I love that shade of yellow of your sweater. Buttery yellow is my favorite color, and I have a hard time finding it in clothes I like.


----------



## Cors

Thank you Geektastic, Thatgirl08, FLW, Aust99, Crystal and Intraultra! :blush::kiss2:


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! I really liked the color of it. And the price was right at $3.99...


----------



## Gingembre

My parents have gone away so I am having a party for one this weekend (loving having the house to myself!). So i am wearing, the black underwear, black t-shirt, stripey jumper and cosy black scarf I was wearing earlier, plus pink spotty pj bottoms (coz they are comfier to laze about in than the jeans I was wearing)....and my mini black sequinned top hat, just coz i love it and dont know when i'll have the opportunity to wear it again, LOL!


----------



## Crystal

Parties for one are FUN!  You look absolutely adorable.


----------



## Gingembre

Heh heh, thanks Crystal!


----------



## Weeze

Walmart sweatpants and a flyers hoodie. Yeah, I'm good.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Cors said:


> Wow your mom looks so striking! She doesn't look 80 at all, even up close!
> 
> The first and only item of clothing I got this year, a Warehouse lace lantern dress I snagged on sale for £15! You can't see the gorgeous detail in the picture, but the shape of the dress is so flattering - skims the bust and gives a great illusion of hips and booty! Paired with Barbie pink shoes. :happy:



you sexy mofo. :wubu:


----------



## kayrae

coat: Land's End 1x
top: Torrid 2x
shorts: mom gifted

status: 5'6", 230 lbs.






sleeping attire inspired by gingembre


----------



## Aust99

Love the pics Kayrae.... love the dancing too.. loo


----------



## kayrae

http://www.gifninja.com/

I uploaded both images and it gave me a URL


----------



## Aust99

kayrae said:


> http://www.gifninja.com/
> 
> I uploaded both images and it gave me a URL



Thanks... I'll give it a try


----------



## Shala

Black tank and baby blue sleep pants...being lazy.


----------



## elle camino

my old roommate works at a laundromat and they get to keep anything that's been left there for 30+ days, which is how I came at this moment to be sporting a tshirt with Homie the Clown on the front, that says HOMIE DON'T PLAY DAT on the back. 

so in the course of one day I went from proudly owning zero ironic tshirts, to owning perhaps the MOST ironic tshirt I could ever possibly own. 

no regrets.


----------



## Melian

elle camino said:


> my old roommate works at a laundromat and they get to keep anything that's been left there for 30+ days, which is how I came at this moment to be sporting a tshirt with Homie the Clown on the front, that says HOMIE DON'T PLAY DAT on the back.
> 
> so in the course of one day I went from proudly owning zero ironic tshirts, to owning perhaps the MOST ironic tshirt I could ever possibly own.
> 
> no regrets.



*slow clap*

:bow:


----------



## Proner

This time I wear some colors 
Black shirt with long sleeves plus blue one with short sleeves, Japan Rise jeans and barefeet (I love to be barefeet when I'm at home ) 

View attachment Sans titre.jpg


----------



## northwestbbw

Proner said:


> This time I wear some colors
> Black shirt with long sleeves plus blue one with short sleeves, Japan Rise jeans and barefeet (I love to be barefeet when I'm at home )



oolala.. Looking quite nice Proner 
it's nice to see you in some more color


----------



## mimosa

You look great as always. :wubu:



Proner said:


> This time I wear some colors
> Black shirt with long sleeves plus blue one with short sleeves, Japan Rise jeans and barefeet (I love to be barefeet when I'm at home )


----------



## kayrae

coat: Land's End
muumuu: vintage

moved my computer to the kitchen. voila! different background


----------



## Famouslastwords

kayrae said:


> coat: Land's End
> muumuu: vintage
> 
> moved my computer to the kitchen. voila! different background



Not only do you deserve rep for that background, you deserve rep for that haterproof liqueur!


----------



## MissToodles

I feel like such a frump in this outfit:
cardi-lane b.
brooch-vintage, belonged to my grandma
dress-on
boots-propet, they have an ugg-like knockoff in a 4xw width, woo hoo.


----------



## cherylharrell

Very vintagey looking...


----------



## toni

MissToodles said:


> I feel like such a frump in this outfit:
> cardi-lane b.
> brooch-vintage, belonged to my grandma
> dress-on
> boots-propet, they have an ugg-like knockoff in a 4xw width, woo hoo.



You look great Toodles! Love the outfit.


----------



## Aust99

Just a towel... on my head and around my body... lol, needs to get dressed... half way there - made it as far as the computer.. lol



I'm heading out on the town tonight and I actually should hurry up and get ready... would take pics of tonights outfit but my camera battery is dead and I have misplaced (re: lost) my charger....


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm wearing a pair of black capri leggings and a red and white patterned tank top. I'm not leaving teh house today so comfy rules!


----------



## toni

Pink footsie PJs


----------



## wtchmel

i'm wearing a sarong, panties, a long sleeve male cotton shirt and crocs.


----------



## Micara

It's casual day at work, so I've traded in my usual hooter-ific graphic-printed dresses and heels for a royal blue cowl-neck empire-waisted shirt from Old Navy and light blue jeans. And no look of mine is complete without my polka dotted skate sneakers that I got on sale at Pac Sun for $15.00. In fact, I think my entire outfit cost $35.00. I always do that- run down the prices in my head. I love deals.


----------



## tinkerbell

A tank top and 3 sports bras, and a pair of spandex running shorts.  My husband likes my new shorts lol.


----------



## Aust99

Two tank tops and pajama bottoms... I'm in comfort town!


----------



## kayrae

Won't you take me dooown... to Comfort Town.


----------



## liz (di-va)

MissToodles said:


> I feel like such a frump in this outfit:
> cardi-lane b.
> brooch-vintage, belonged to my grandma
> dress-on
> boots-propet, they have an ugg-like knockoff in a 4xw width, woo hoo.


very glam, Toodles.

I'm frumpin for real today (cardi-Crocs-etc). I gotta stop doing this...


----------



## Tania

So I'm pretty stoked about the Men's freeskate results at the Olympics. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-02-19 at 13.53.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tania said:


> So I'm pretty stoked about the Men's freeskate results at the Olympics.



I really loved watching Evan's interview after. He was so gracious in his demeanor and responses. And what about YOU, in your cute little hat?!?  I love it.


----------



## Tania

:* I'm right there with you on Evan. Excellent guy!


----------



## Aust99

I'm wearing my gym clothes... leggings, sports bra and two singlet tops... Comfy...


----------



## bexy

Actually this was last night, but I intended to post yesterday so I think it still counts. Wore this to go see Lady Gaga!


----------



## Allie Cat

bexy said:


> Actually this was last night, but I intended to post yesterday so I think it still counts. Wore this to go see Lady Gaga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You saw Lady Gaga? Jealoussss 

Oh and apparently my half-sister almost ran over Morrissey with a shopping cart last december


----------



## Aust99

Great outfit Bexy.. especially love that bow....


----------



## MissToodles

love the bow and you have the cutest hair style. I wish I could look so cute in leggings.


----------



## MissToodles

just a tip for everyone: it's not a very good idea to wear crocs while walking around abandoned 19th century tb hospitals.

jacket-liberated from my sister's closet (old navy) since she will never wear it. haha
pants-ON, again
shirt-torrid.






close up of shirt





(sub title--searching for Brian Harnois)


----------



## Crystal

Urban Spelunking! Fun times. 

The shirt is gorge-y, too.


----------



## odd-socks

pj bottoms, long grey shirt with loose waitcoat thing over the top... comfort ftw!!!


----------



## kayrae

MissToodles, where'd you get your glasses? I love it.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I'm wearing a blue satin blue nightshirt with matching socks...it's chilly tonight


----------



## cherylharrell

Flannel cow pj's. Awww. LOL...


----------



## Aust99

Black leggings, grey singlet, loose flowey grey top... very comfy for after work.


----------



## Shala

Chocolate brown dress slacks(LB), dark green wrap around top(Ashley Stewart), chocolate brown lacey bra and panties(LB), Chunky gold necklace and gold bangle bracelets(Idk where I got these) and cute Indian style gold flats with green and brown accents. A day at the office....


----------



## odd-socks

black leggins with a black dress which has large colourful flowers on it, and a black jumper, plus odd socks of course!


----------



## *Ravenous*

Im wearing my favorite red striped shirt and my devil boyshorts:bow::bow::smitten::bow::bow: sorry for the bad quality 

View attachment P1003050644262.jpg


----------



## Rowan

warm, yummy, red flower pattern two piece pj's. I love them almost as much as I love socks. In fact, I'm not wearing any and badly wish I were...wearing socks I mean...:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## spiritangel

love the outfit that jolly roger shirt rocks

I am in very daggy around the house clothes pjama type pants and a huge shirt all paint, glue and otherwise spattered with craft type stuff lol


----------



## Tania

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1406520#post1406520


----------



## AshleyEileen

Top/Tunic: LB (26/28)
Belt: Torrid (3)
Cardi Vest: Old Navy (XXL)
Leggings: Target (3)
Flats: Payless
Bracelet: Tiffany's


----------



## Crystal

Okay, so...two things, AshleyEileen.

1. I freaking adore that Tunic on you. You look great in dark colors.

2. You have a bracelet from Tiffany's??


----------



## Tania

AshleyEileen said:


> Bracelet: Tiffany's



Is that the heart tag toggle bracelet? I haz and I luv. :smitten:


----------



## Micara

My new polka dot dress from Fashion Bug and black, chunky-heeled Mary Janes. My hair is in a messy updo held up with a letter opener because it's about 5000 degrees in my office right now. If this keeps up, I'm going to be sitting here in my undergarments, because I can't stand it anymore!


----------



## Weeze

capri-length leggings!
oh god, it was so warm today, i'm so in love, SO in love with this weather.

well, a shirt... but that's not nearly as exciting.


----------



## Surlysomething

krismiss said:


> capri-length leggings!
> oh god, it was so warm today, i'm so in love, SO in love with this weather.
> 
> well, a shirt... but that's not nearly as exciting.





I'm wearing the same! For the same reason. It is SO warm tonight.


----------



## DeerVictory

I am a swamp girl.


----------



## Micara

Raegan said:


> I am a swamp girl.



Adorable!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Crystal said:


> Okay, so...two things, AshleyEileen.
> 
> 1. I freaking adore that Tunic on you. You look great in dark colors.
> 
> 2. You have a bracelet from Tiffany's??



Thank you, lady! I have that tunic in black and white as well. =]




Tania said:


> Is that the heart tag toggle bracelet? I haz and I luv. :smitten:




As for the bracelet, it was a Christmas present from my boyfriend. It doesn't have the heart tag; he personalized a locket type charm for me.


----------



## Paul

Raegan said:


> I am a swamp girl.



Raegan,

Your outfits are always so pretty!!!


----------



## Cece Larue

Black Cherokee scrubs lol... still haven't changed out of my work clothes. About to hit the shower though so it'll be a black tank and black yoga pants. hmmm seeing a theme here.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Why yes I did grow up in Indiana, so sometimes I feel the need to wear pink plaid! haha


----------



## Famouslastwords

So guess what I bought today?

Bella's New Moon dress is part of the 50% extra off clearance at Torrid.

I totally bought it! So I see a future picture in WAYWRN of me in Bella's New Moon birthday dress! Teehee.

$47.99 XD

I got it in a size five since they didn't have any fours and the last four I bought from them is a bit...snug.

I'm also bidding on a I <3 boys who sparkle shirt on ebay. I wanted this shirt so badly when it came out but I couldn't afford it.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> So guess what I bought today?
> 
> Bella's New Moon dress is part of the 50% extra off clearance at Torrid.
> 
> I totally bought it! So I see a future picture in WAYWRN of me in Bella's New Moon birthday dress! Teehee.
> 
> $47.99 XD
> 
> I got it in a size five since they didn't have any fours and the last four I bought from them is a bit...snug.
> 
> I'm also bidding on a I <3 boys who sparkle shirt on ebay. I wanted this shirt so badly when it came out but I couldn't afford it.



I wanted that shirt too.. but I'd love to just get one of the very first Twilight shirts that came out that just had the Twilight logo on the front.. all I have is a New Moon one. :/


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in slovenly mom mode today. Black stretchy capri pants and a red cap sleeved babydoll type nightgown that's more tunic length than nightgown length.


----------



## bmann0413

My favorite jacket, a t-shirt, and some cargo khakis.


----------



## KHayes666

A white double knit suit with a green fedora hat with a yellow tie and blue swim fins. Id take a pic but my cell phone is out of juice...DAMN IT!


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> I wanted that shirt too.. but I'd love to just get one of the very first Twilight shirts that came out that just had the Twilight logo on the front.. all I have is a New Moon one. :/



They had one on ebay but it was like a 1 or a 2


----------



## Micara

A mustard colored ruffle-fronted shirt, skinny jeans, and my sweater Uggs. It's casual Friday! Yay!


----------



## Famouslastwords

I was wrong it was a 3, can you squeeze into a three? I know I can't!

http://cgi.ebay.com/TORRID-Edward-T...QptZUS_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops?hash=item3cab6f4f49


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

everyone's outfits are so cuttee! 






despite my hunchback of notre dame posture I actually quite liked what I wore today!


----------



## AshleyEileen

AshleyEileen said:


> As for the bracelet, it was a Christmas present from my boyfriend. It doesn't have the heart tag; he personalized a locket type charm for me.




I lost the charm to my bracelet. =[


----------



## LillyBBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> I lost the charm to my bracelet. =[



OMG, how could that happen? I'm so sorry Ashley. That sucks. What happened? Did you hit it or just turn around to look one minute and it was gone?


----------



## Famouslastwords

AshleyEileen said:


> I lost the charm to my bracelet. =[




How sad. Sorry to hear this. It was gorgeous.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

AshleyEileen said:


> I lost the charm to my bracelet. =[



Oh no!! That's heartbreaking  I'm sorry. I have a friend who had the same type of charm on her T&Co. bracelet and it came off but she noticed it. So she took it to their store and they sent it off to have it soldered onto the bracelet so she wouldn't lose it again. I'm sorry the same happened to you!


----------



## succubus_dxb

my new leopard bra- yaaaaaaay 

shame they didn't have matching knickers  

View attachment leopard.jpg


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> my new leopard bra- yaaaaaaay
> 
> shame they didn't have matching knickers



Oooh girl!!! getting fresh up in here... lol

Hot bra lady! Your well into the animal prints lately...


----------



## succubus_dxb

hahaha, I then laid in bed with my boots on....i'm a happy girl today 
ok i'll stop whoring up this respectable thread now 

View attachment booties.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

<3ing the boots, its a dream of mine to own a pair of knee high boots..:bow:


----------



## sowhat

Fitted women's Yves Saint Laurent Navy Blazer + old mystery silk white blouse + cheap Apt 9 dark wash tailored bootcut jeans & men's Florsheim Duke boots. No bag or accessories other than my laptop bag.


----------



## AshleyEileen

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, how could that happen? I'm so sorry Ashley. That sucks. What happened? Did you hit it or just turn around to look one minute and it was gone?



I went to dinner at Red Lobster and then to Wal-Mart to get a few things for the house. I noticed it was gone when I went to take it off for bed. =[

I called both places and it hadn't been found. It's gone for good.


----------



## msbard90

a white cardigan and my new shirt from torrid
http://http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036094&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442220054&bmUID=1270245805157


----------



## Famouslastwords

Here's my Bella dress. Bella's birthday dress from New Moon. I wore it for my 27th birthday!

Before and After. Before the wind blew my dress up ala Marilyn Monroe style. And After Squeeee... 

View attachment Bella dress 2.jpg


View attachment Bella dress.jpg


----------



## msbard90

@FLW:
You loook so cute in that dress!


----------



## Crystal

msbard90 said:


> a white cardigan and my new shirt from torrid
> http://http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036094&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442220054&bmUID=1270245805157



Very sexy, Msbard! I love that cherry necklace, too. So kitchy and cute.


----------



## msbard90

Crystal said:


> Very sexy, Msbard! I love that cherry necklace, too. So kitchy and cute.



thanks love lol i have a collection of obscene cheap jewelry that i love


----------



## cherylharrell

I love the cherry necklace too. You all look good in your outfits. Hope you find your charm. I'd hate to lose something like that...


----------



## Famouslastwords

msbard90 said:


> a white cardigan and my new shirt from torrid
> http://http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036094&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442220054&bmUID=1270245805157



Wow you look so different with longer hair, I didn't recognize you at all!


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow you look so different with longer hair, I didn't recognize you at all!



really? LOL that's funny I never realized how long my hair was! Well I probably look a little different since my hair hasn't been died in ages either


----------



## msbard90

cherylharrell said:


> I love the cherry necklace too. You all look good in your outfits. Hope you find your charm. I'd hate to lose something like that...



Thank you sweetie :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard & Rachel - you both look adorable!


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> msbard & Rachel - you both look adorable!



thanks hun  

xxmissyxx


----------



## Micara

My new leopard print dress, seen here: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442203041&bmUID=1270508233599

but I'm thinking it was a little too over-the-top for work, because nobody commented on it. Although, I think my hooters did look fabulous.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Micara said:


> My new leopard print dress, seen here: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442203041&bmUID=1270508233599
> 
> but I'm thinking it was a little too over-the-top for work, because nobody commented on it. Although, I think my hooters did look fabulous.



I own that dress- its one of my favorites! Way more comfortable then I originally anticipated! And a little over the top never hurt anyone


----------



## succubus_dxb

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I own that dress- its one of my favorites! Way more comfortable then I originally anticipated! And a little over the top never hurt anyone



LADIES- please post photos of yourselves in that dress! I've got a complete leopard fetish at the moment and am considering buying it- just now sure how it would sit in reality


----------



## msbard90

I just bought this online for my friends wedding. 
I hope it fits 

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036000&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442216067&bmUID=1270597398696


----------



## Micara

msbard90 said:


> I just bought this online for my friends wedding.
> I hope it fits
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036000&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442216067&bmUID=1270597398696



That's gorgeous! I love Torrid!


----------



## msbard90

Thanks, me too! I usually don't like shopping online, but since the nearest torrid is about a half hour away, I don't go there as often as I would love to. I always joke about winning the lottery and buying off the store so I can sleep in it and keep anything I want LOL


----------



## Micara

msbard90 said:


> Thanks, me too! I usually don't like shopping online, but since the nearest torrid is about a half hour away, I don't go there as often as I would love to. I always joke about winning the lottery and buying off the store so I can sleep in it and keep anything I want LOL



My closest Torrid is 90 minutes away in St. Louis, so I hardly ever get to go. I have a full shopping cart ready to go online, but I'm trying to wait until their Clearance goes 50% off again. If I can wait!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Micara said:


> My closest Torrid is 90 minutes away in St. Louis, so I hardly ever get to go. I have a full shopping cart ready to go online, but I'm trying to wait until their Clearance goes 50% off again. If I can wait!!!



The closest to me is over 2.5 hours away.


----------



## Allie Cat

AshleyEileen said:


> The closest to me is over 2.5 hours away.



There used to be one in in Pittsburgh. It closed a couple years ago. BROOKLYN RAGE!


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> The closest to me is over 2.5 hours away.



Luckily, there's one in Knoxville. Everytime I'm at the mall, I stop in there. Even if I don't plan on buying anything, I HAVE to get three pairs of panties. 

Every. Single. Time. :happy:



Divals said:


> There used to be one in in Pittsburgh. It closed a couple years ago. BROOKLYN RAGE!



Enough with the "BROOKLYN RAGE!" already.


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> Luckily, there's one in Knoxville. Everytime I'm at the mall, I stop in there. Even if I don't plan on buying anything, I HAVE to get three pairs of panties.
> 
> Every. Single. Time. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the "BROOKLYN RAGE!" already.



Or sometimes five 

And there is no such thing as enough Brooklyn rage.


----------



## Tanuki

Wearing boring pjs right now but I do have my lovely new leather and pearl friendship bracelet, got one for my mum and one for me ^^ 

View attachment Screen shot 2010-04-07 at 20.55.15.jpg


----------



## LunaLove

dress from old navy 
cropped cardi or "boob sweater" as my bf and i like to call it from walmart
belt from walmart 
leggings from addition elle 
ratty old shoes from target


----------



## Crystal

Super cute, Luna! 

I especially love the "boob sweater." :happy: Haha.


----------



## Tania

Today: Torrid cardigan and dot-top, LB denim capris, Smithsonian Deco brooch, LB heart crystal earrings

Last night: Ellen Olenska dinner gown from Scorsese Age of Innocence

Two more images to follow 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-07 at 17.14.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-07 at 17.14 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-07 at 17.13.jpg


View attachment IMG_0715.JPG


View attachment IMG_0716.JPG


----------



## Tania

Okay all done. 

View attachment IMG_0717.JPG


View attachment IMG_0711.JPG


----------



## AshleyEileen

Divals said:


> There used to be one in in Pittsburgh. It closed a couple years ago. BROOKLYN RAGE!



We actually had two! But, the shrink was bad. =\


----------



## Fallenangel2904

succubus_dxb said:


> LADIES- please post photos of yourselves in that dress! I've got a complete leopard fetish at the moment and am considering buying it- just now sure how it would sit in reality



Lets see....

New Years Eve- first time wearing the dress





Me and the boyfriend





And I loved it so much I wore it again for my birthday- me, boyfriend and a few of my friends- only somewhat full length pic I have in the dress


----------



## KendraLee

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Lets see....
> 
> New Years Eve- first time wearing the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I loved it so much I wore it again for my birthday- me, boyfriend and a few of my friends- only somewhat full length pic I have in the dress



Hey, I have that dress too. Looks great on you. The sides dont seem to sit on me right though, I'm considering sewing it to make it more of a pencil look bottom.


----------



## KendraLee

Tania said:


> Okay all done.



Wow! thats gorgeous and looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## succubus_dxb

LunaLove- you are as cute as a button

Tania- looking as lovely as ever!

Fallenangel2904- the dress looks fantastic on you! I'm very tempted to get one for myself- thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## cherylharrell

That leopard print dress looks good on you. I have a top made of that material that's I got in Catherines a few yrs ago. I love it. I was surprised to see something so cute in there among the grandma clothes...


----------



## HappyFatChick

My super-soft/silky princess pj's.


----------



## Twilley

Twilight Zone pajama pants and an unzipped blue hoodie...


----------



## msbard90

HappyFatChick said:


> My super-soft/silky princess pj's.



Dude I want those!!!!!


----------



## ashmamma84

here's what i am wearing today, sat. afternoon. (you can't see my black leggings) errands and allergy attacks. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-10 at 14.12.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-10 at 14.13.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> here's what i am wearing today, sat. afternoon. (you can't see my black leggings) errands and allergy attacks.



You look so cute I can't STAND it!! :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

LillyBBBW said:


> You look so cute I can't STAND it!! :happy:



Awww! Thanks, Lilly! Now if I could get my allergies under control I'd feel cute today too! Heh.


----------



## Gingembre

...black cardy, polka dot dress tucked under to make a top, jeans, leopard print undies.

Have house to myself for the weekend so am waiting for a boy to visit meh!


----------



## ashmamma84

Very cute, Gingembre!


----------



## Crystal

ashmamma84 said:


> here's what i am wearing today, sat. afternoon. (you can't see my black leggings) errands and allergy attacks.



You always look so happy in your pictures.  



Gingembre said:


> ...black cardy, polka dot dress tucked under to make a top, jeans, leopard print undies.
> 
> Have house to myself for the weekend so am waiting for a boy to visit meh!



So pretty and creative, with the dress. Not to mention, I ADORE that bedspread next to you.


----------



## HappyFatChick

msbard90 said:


> Dude I want those!!!!!



Aren't they just adorable? My friend who calls me 'princess' copied the Disney pj's and made them for me. They are a size 22 I think. Soft as silk. Comfy as wearing satin.
.................

Right now I'm wearing black leather pants, a plunging neckline powder blue silk blouse, and a black leather vest. Tough chick tonight for a BIG night of dancing under the stars on a big boat.:wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Wore this outfit out to a hens night last night...

Top: Cant' remember
Skirt: Big W
Shrug: City chic
Leather belt: City chic
Point toe high heels: Target
View attachment 78453


----------



## Fluffy51888

HappyFatChick said:


> My super-soft/silky princess pj's.



Holy crap! I wannnnt those!


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Holy crap! I wannnnt those!



Freakin' ditto! It's pink AND has Disney princesses on it?

*dies*


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Aust99 said:


> Wore this outfit out to a hens night last night...
> 
> Top: Cant' remember
> Skirt: Big W
> Shrug: City chic
> Leather belt: City chic
> Point toe high heels: Target
> View attachment 78453



Your adorable and that belt is rad!!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Fluffy51888 said:


> Holy crap! I wannnnt those!





Crystal said:


> Freakin' ditto! It's pink AND has Disney princesses on it?
> *dies*



I KNOW, you guys!:wubu: They are SO soft and SO comfy and easy to clean/launder. I wish I could clone them and give them to you. They are fun to wear, too.:wubu:


----------



## Tania

I want Tiki Room-themed Disney pajamas. With the Rolly Crump lanai tiki designs on them.


----------



## succubus_dxb

on my way to work for my third night shift in a row...cry me a river! 

In shot:

Black high waisted skirt
cherry red top
the scarf I have become physically attached to
grimace

Out of shot:

black tights
cowboy bizz-oots (which will no doubt be traded for high tops a couple hours in) 

View attachment work.jpg


----------



## Aust99

I heart this look...


----------



## Micara

Somebody out there wanted to see this dress from Torrid when it came in, so here it is!


----------



## cherylharrell

That is so cute! Looks good on you...


----------



## succubus_dxb

Micara- yep, that was probably me asking to see- looks great on you!!!! awesome


----------



## Tanuki

Black night dress and loooong stripy socks :3


----------



## succubus_dxb

this dress that I had forgotten about. Yayyyyyy I feel like i've been shopping 

View attachment dress.jpg


----------



## Nutty

succubus_dxb said:


> this dress that I had forgotten about. Yayyyyyy I feel like i've been shopping



You look great in that dress!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Thank you Nutty, you lovely boy


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> this dress that I had forgotten about. Yayyyyyy I feel like i've been shopping



Oohhhh.. date night?? You look lovely!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Oohhhh.. date night?? You look lovely!!



indeed it was datenight, but my housemate tagged along!


----------



## Tanuki

Long red skirt with vest top and lovely stripy cardigan! Oh and stripy looong socks again~ :3

I'll put a pic up later if I'm feeling brave ...! Maybe ... Possibly whoo knows~


----------



## succubus_dxb

T-Bear said:


> Long red skirt with vest top and lovely stripy cardigan! Oh and stripy looong socks again~ :3
> 
> I'll put a pic up later if I'm feeling brave ...! Maybe ... Possibly whoo knows~



Go on- post a pic!


----------



## Tanuki

OK, so here's a pic of what I was wearing earlier. 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Phone camera not ideal for taking pics from any distance so here goes:


----------



## LillyBBBW

T-Bear said:


> OK, so here's a pic of what I was wearing earlier.



OMG!! This is THE AWESOME!!! I love your socks and that sweater jacket.


----------



## Micara

I'm wearing jean capris that last time I tried them on, they wouldn't button! And now they do! Woohoo!


----------



## succubus_dxb

T-Bear said:


> OK, so here's a pic of what I was wearing earlier.



awesome!

very jealous of your lovely curly ringlets


----------



## LillyBBBW

CastingPearls said:


> Phone camera not ideal for taking pics from any distance so here goes:



Damn, can't Rep you again. You are simply lovely! I love this photo.


----------



## kayrae

Love it. Reminds me of Gabi from YFF. Way to rock that dress. 



succubus_dxb said:


> this dress that I had forgotten about. Yayyyyyy I feel like i've been shopping


----------



## ashmamma84

last weekend

today (headed to get a brow wax) 

View attachment funtimes3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-04-24 at 13.58.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

I'm wearing my new top and jeans~ 

View attachment photo4.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

New black jeans!


----------



## CastingPearls

ashmamma84 said:


> last weekend
> 
> today (headed to get a brow wax)


Stunning stunning stunning


----------



## CastingPearls

T-Bear said:


> I'm wearing my new top and jeans~


Ver nice! are those jeans gray? Gray jeans are very on trend right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

Worn with black chiffon cropped palazzo pants


----------



## cherylharrell

You guys would all make nice models.


----------



## pinuplola

my usual haha


----------



## cherylharrell

Some recent OOTD's:

I forgot to take a pic of me in what I wore to Sunday morning church. It was a grayish blackish short sleeve sweater dress from Sears with a sheer longsleeve flesh colored body suit I got from Stuarts Plus yrs ago that I wore under it so I could have the short sleeve look without getting cold. Wore black leggings from K-Mart under it along with black patent leather knee boots for wide calves that I got from either Roamans or Woman Within.

Now to the pics. Pic 1 is what I wore to a church pancake dinner tonight. It is skinny jeans from the Deb store with my new black longsleeve top made of thermal underwear material that I got from $3 something recently from Peebles Dept store, and my new reversable belt from K-Mart.

Pic 2 is my new top I got for $3 something in Peebles Dept sore paired with black flarelegged pants or jeans.

Pic 3 is some cute pants I got out of the Woman Within or Roamans catalog paired up with the $3 something thermal material top from Peebles Dept store. Belt is an oldie from LB>

I wore jewelry with all outfits but forgot to describe it here. You can see it in the pics.

I've been meaning to post them but kept forgetting so since I remembered to post a today's OOTD, thought I'd post these too... 

View attachment IMG_9759.JPG


View attachment IMG_9737.JPG


View attachment IMG_9739.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

cherylharrell said:


> Some recent OOTD's:
> 
> I forgot to take a pic of me in what I wore to Sunday morning church. It was a grayish blackish short sleeve sweater dress from Sears with a sheer longsleeve flesh colored body suit I got from Stuarts Plus yrs ago that I wore under it so I could have the short sleeve look without getting cold. Wore black leggings from K-Mart under it along with black patent leather knee boots for wide calves that I got from either Roamans or Woman Within.
> 
> Now to the pics. Pic 1 is what I wore to a church pancake dinner tonight. It is skinny jeans from the Deb store with my new black longsleeve top made of thermal underwear material that I got from $3 something recently from Peebles Dept store, and my new reversable belt from K-Mart.
> 
> Pic 2 is my new top I got for $3 something in Peebles Dept sore paired with black flarelegged pants or jeans.
> 
> Pic 3 is some cute pants I got out of the Woman Within or Roamans catalog paired up with the $3 something thermal material top from Peebles Dept store. Belt is an oldie from LB>
> 
> I wore jewelry with all outfits but forgot to describe it here. You can see it in the pics.
> 
> I've been meaning to post them but kept forgetting so since I remembered to post a today's OOTD, thought I'd post these too...


You're like me with the jewelry. The top in the middle pic I love. And those aqua pants in the third pic are snazzy!


----------



## Tracii

Its casual on the weekends for me.Love this top.


----------



## CastingPearls

There's something about animal prints that I just love and can't resist. P.S. Love your hair.


----------



## spiritangel

very cool and funky outfits everyone


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! I really liked my pants and top. I liked the leopard print top someone was wearing on here...


----------



## Tracii

If that was directed towards me CP thanks so much.


----------



## Tooz

T-Bear said:


> OK, so here's a pic of what I was wearing earlier.



!! Where did you get that sweater I want oneeee


----------



## CastingPearls

Tracii said:


> If that was directed towards me CP thanks so much.


Animal prints and your hair? Yes, it was. Also love the cat in your other pics. Wonderful accessories, cats.


----------



## CastingPearls

pinuplola said:


> my usual haha


Very pretty. You've got that Betty Page pin-up thing going. Is that what you have in mind?


----------



## Tanuki

Tooz said:


> !! Where did you get that sweater I want oneeee



Evens!




CastingPearls said:


> Very pretty. You've got that Betty Page pin-up thing going. Is that what you have in mind?



I agree! great look pinuplola!


----------



## Tooz

T-Bear said:


> Evens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! great look pinuplola!



I can't find it on the siiiiiteeee


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> last weekend
> 
> today (headed to get a brow wax)



*falls into a cuteness overdose coma*


----------



## Aust99

LillyBBBW said:


> *falls into a cuteness overdose coma*



I agree...


----------



## ashmamma84

LillyBBBW said:


> *falls into a cuteness overdose coma*



Thanks, girl! :wubu:



Aust99 said:


> I agree...



And thank you as well!


----------



## LunaLove

snapped this quick last night. went out for dinner with family and friends. 

sweater dress - bought from a friend, i think she originally got it at avenue? 
sweater - old navy 
belt - walmart 
glasses - f21


----------



## Tanuki

LunaLove said:


> *snip*



I love this, you have great style ^__^!


----------



## CastingPearls

A silk kimono and black leggings.


----------



## kayrae

Casting Pearls!!! That's not how this game works. I want to see your outfit!


----------



## Aust99

LunaLove said:


> snapped this quick last night. went out for dinner with family and friends.
> 
> sweater dress - bought from a friend, i think she originally got it at avenue?
> sweater - old navy
> belt - walmart
> glasses - f21



Love!!! 




Ten damned characters


----------



## Aust99

kayrae said:


> Casting Pearls!!! That's not how this game works. I want to see your outfit!



What she said:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

kayrae said:


> Casting Pearls!!! That's not how this game works. I want to see your outfit!


I know but the full length pic didn't come out! It's from Ellos or Ellios.


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> Love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten damned characters


LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay--found a better shot of the kimono--not so much of me...the screen got wonky from the humidity.


----------



## DeerVictory

I've been feeling magical lately. It's been a while since I've gotten into personas with my clothes, but I remember being so happy when I did. I want to feel that way again.


----------



## DeerVictory

LunaLove said:


> snapped this quick last night. went out for dinner with family and friends.
> 
> sweater dress - bought from a friend, i think she originally got it at avenue?
> sweater - old navy
> belt - walmart
> glasses - f21



I love (LOVE) this.


----------



## Nutty

ya'll look great!


----------



## cherylharrell

Shorty pj's and drinking coffee now. But here are Saturday and Sundays OOTD'S.

Sats was a red top I got for $3 in Cato last yr when it was too cold to wear sleeveless stuff so I finally get to wear it now. And paired it with jean leggings (jeggings) form either Roamans or Woman Within and a Torrid Belt. I was going for an 80's look here.

Sundays was a church outfit. It's a Target dress with K-Mart leggings and Avenue socks. I didn't wear the crocs out with the outfits. Both days I wore my black mary jane crocs with the outfits and jewelry... 

View attachment IMG_9762.JPG


View attachment IMG_9766.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Raegan said:


> I've been feeling magical lately. It's been a while since I've gotten into personas with my clothes, but I remember being so happy when I did. I want to feel that way again.



OH EM GEE! Where is that dress from? It is LUSH! Also, we have matching hair at the moment ('cept mine is ginger) - it pleases me greatly and I am happy to read you will be posting your outfits again. I have missed them


----------



## cherylharrell

You always look good in your stuff. Wish I did...


----------



## Aust99

Dark blue pencil skirt, black and white striped top with exaggerated collar, black woolen light vest over the top. Work clothes.


----------



## cherylharrell

Shorty PJ's. But earlier going to town it was a Floral print short sleeve top and brown bootflare twill pants both from Fashion Bug...


----------



## DeerVictory

Gingembre said:


> OH EM GEE! Where is that dress from? It is LUSH! Also, we have matching hair at the moment ('cept mine is ginger) - it pleases me greatly and I am happy to read you will be posting your outfits again. I have missed them



aw. Thank you. The dress is vintage, I stole it from the drama club at my high school a few years ago. It smells like cigarette and cinnamon, which makes me feel like falling in love.


----------



## Tracii

I love this thread!!! Cute outfits all of them.
Some earrings I made out of stuff from Michael's.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Black Slightly Loose Tank Top, and slightly baggy blue pajama bottoms with stars and moons on them, with the words "Wish upon a star" all over them too.


----------



## willowmoon

Raegan said:


> aw. Thank you. The dress is vintage, I stole it from the drama club at my high school a few years ago. It smells like cigarette and cinnamon, which makes me feel like falling in love.



Raegan has, IMHO, the coolest clothing ensembles out there, at least from what I've seen. Between hair, makeup, & clothes -- it just works! And this is coming from a straight guy!

AWSUM.


----------



## Tracii

I agree Raegan works it!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Yep, Regan's the bomb diggity!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Yep, Regan's the bomb diggity!



You perve!! Giggidy, giggidy, gig-gi-dy


----------



## CastingPearls

Tracii said:


> I love this thread!!! Cute outfits all of them.
> Some earrings I made out of stuff from Michael's.


The earrings are awesome and I love that ring with the blue stone. Turquoise?


----------



## rellis10

From the bottom up: 
Brown walking shoes (even though i dont 'walk' like they imply, i just find them comfortable),
Dark denim jeans, 
khaki coloured boxers (just for the record lol), 
black muscle vest, 
blue short sleeved shirt with light white checks (the one in my avatar), 
and my black glasses.


----------



## Aust99

Pajamas.


----------



## Tracii

Casting Pearls the blue stone is an aquamarine.Thanks for noticing.


----------



## cherylharrell

Pj's here too lol...


----------



## CastingPearls

Tracii said:


> Casting Pearls the blue stone is an aquamarine.Thanks for noticing.


That's the brightest aquamarine I've ever seen. Did you know they grow next to emeralds?


----------



## Tooz

My Cape Cod Community College hoodie, an LB cami and ON yoga pants with a cute patterned waistband. Cold in bgr today-- 48, wet and windy. D: Where did the 75 from last week go?!


----------



## Tooz

Tracii said:


> I love this thread!!! Cute outfits all of them.
> Some earrings I made out of stuff from Michael's.



Such a classy photo, I love it. I love your jewelry.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> My Cape Cod Community College hoodie, an LB cami and ON yoga pants with a cute patterned waistband. Cold in bgr today-- 48, wet and windy. D: Where did the 75 from last week go?!



I hear you! It was in the low 80s last week and it was in the low 50s these past few days.


----------



## Tracii

CP I picked that one out when it came in our shop its the brightest one I've ever seen too.I had them make an antique setting for it so its open in the back and the sides to let more light hit it.
TY Tooz it helps to work in the jewelery business. So many nice stones come in and I want them all.LOL.


----------



## Gingembre

Jeans, black t-shirt, green Newcastle Uni windband hoody (complete with "band geek" printed on the back ) and a duvet around me. It's gone ruddy freezing here again too


----------



## cherylharrell

Cold here, 66 degrees. Brrr lol. I'm wearing an old elbow length sleeve floral print button front kinda ethnicy type top and pullon wider leg jeans and jewelry too...


----------



## violet835

Me, I'm just wearing a regular white short pants, and a tee.


----------



## CastingPearls

40 friggin degrees Fahrenheit. 
Black leggings, a burgundy cashmere sweater and an afghan.


----------



## Tanuki

This dress! 

View attachment 5052102827998_A.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Black Yoga Pants and a Black and Cream colored tank top with a lacey looking print on it.
:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Red crocheted sweater w/v-neck & o-ring detail and black leggings


----------



## Weeze

Gingembre said:


> Jeans, black t-shirt, green Newcastle Uni windband hoody (complete with "band geek" printed on the back ) and a duvet around me. It's gone ruddy freezing here again too



inquiring minds would like to know what you play


----------



## Gingembre

Weeze said:


> inquiring minds would like to know what you play









The bassoon...yes, yes I am that awesome!


----------



## cherylharrell

Some OOTD's taken this week at the beach:

Last Sunday was the ethnic looking dress and mary jane crocs for church.

Mon was teal colored pullons flared jeans from either Roamans or Woman Within catalog and a teal tee with a design on it.

Tues was pj's cuz I didn't go anywhere.

Wed was purply tee from Penny's and purpley pinky blue skinny jeans from the Deb store.


Thurs was a black tank and scarf I got in sears for $2 for the set, and some grayish black boot flare jean with tabbed cuffs on each le from either Roamans or Woman Within catalog.

Fri was a brown gauze top that old and I forget where I got it but it was a cheap clothing store I think. And pullon flared jeans with frayed fringed hems and an applique on the legs. The cross necklace made of railroad ties, I bought in a hillbilly area of KY last yr. The other necklaces, crosses and peace signs, I made myself.

Sat was old LB tank top and Just My Size pullon flared jeans.


Sorry my head got cut off but all that would fit in the pic was the outfit lol... 

View attachment IMG_9814.JPG


View attachment IMG_9860.JPG


View attachment IMG_9863.JPG


View attachment IMG_9866.JPG


View attachment IMG_9875.JPG


----------



## PinkRodery

A man's band-shirt thats kind of too big for me. Short red check skirt and black tights.


----------



## Aust99

T-Bear said:


> This dress!



Want!!


I'm in bed.. wearing a singlet and knickers... lol


----------



## chubsmuggler

pajamas for me. >w<


----------



## cherylharrell

PJ's right now. But Sunday for church I wore my new $4.98 gauchos from Fashion Bug paired with a cheap top from Dots, I think it was... 

View attachment IMG_9886.JPG


View attachment IMG_9887.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Cheryl, i love those black trousers, and your hair curled like that looks lovely!


----------



## CastingPearls

black shorts and a black tank with black, bronze, white and shell iridescent sequins.


----------



## succubus_dxb

waking up for the day, wearing my boyfriend's hoodie he gave me for my birthday. I love it  

View attachment dropkicks.jpg


----------



## Tooz

cherylharrell said:


> PJ's right now. But Sunday for church I wore my new $4.98 gauchos from Fashion Bug paired with a cheap top from Dots, I think it was...



WHOA girlie those curls are AWESOME


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Normally, I don't share... but couldn't help but look down and notice that I'm wearing this...

I've had it since 7th grade. Is it good or bad that a 7th grade shirt still fits me? 

View attachment fordims.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

BBW4Chattery said:


> Normally, I don't share... but couldn't help but look down and notice that I'm wearing this...
> 
> I've had it since 7th grade. Is it good or bad that a 7th grade shirt still fits me?



Not good, nor bad. Just weird. GROW UP WOMAN! Is it a T-shirt? Or have you just not gotten taller?

I'm just teasing about the grow up part =P


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Famouslastwords said:


> Not good, nor bad. Just weird. GROW UP WOMAN! Is it a T-shirt? Or have you just not gotten taller?



It's comfy! It's a t-shirt. I guess I haven't gotten taller and it stretched out as I got fatter. Either that or I'm sadly exactly the same size as I was in 1991.

My intelligence, maturity, and physical growth may have all halted around that time!


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks ya'll. My mom did my hair for me. Alot of times she liked to do my hair cuz she thinks she does better with it than me lol. I'll have to have her do it that way again sometime. She seem to like to fix updo's on me like french twist and bun type things lol...


----------



## cherylharrell

Here are more OOTD's. The brown spaghetti strap top and flared pants are from Mon. The brown necklace, the black and blue ring and the diabetic bracelet, I made those myself. Tues I wore an old tye dyed skirt from Walmart with an old LB spaghetti strap top. Went out in the water yesterday (Tues) and took a pic of me in my bathing suit before going out... 

View attachment IMG_9914.JPG


View attachment IMG_9915.JPG


View attachment IMG_9920.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

Here are yesterdays and todays outfits. Yesterdays was red $4 tee from Fashion Bug and denim jumper from Roamans. It was below the knees which looked elderly so I shortened it to just above the knees. I'm also wearing one of my new necklaces from that beach shop. Today's was a top from Peebles Dept store and wider legged pullon jeans from the Lane Bryant catalog. And the necklace I made it for me almost like the one I made my mom... 

View attachment IMG_9934.JPG


View attachment IMG_9935.JPG


View attachment IMG_9936.JPG


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I wore a tattoo print grey long sleeved t-shirt and black straight legged trousers. I love dress pants and besides yoga pants, I refuse to wear anything else. Yes, that means I never wear jeans! lol. 

Right now I am wearing said dress pants and my "art project" orange tank top. It has stains all across it and I wear it when I have work to do that can leave stains on clothing because I am accident prone. I have owned this shirt since I was in grade 6, so almost 9 years of owning it. Crazy! lol.

Will try for a pic tomorrow. If I remember.


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm a swamp monster. I eat slugs and sob my little swamp monster heart out. 








whoa hips. 

leggings: torrid
shirt: h&m
boots: urban outfitters
sweater: modcloth






dress: metamorphose
sweater: faith21 







dress: angelic pretty
sweater: faith21
necklace: forever21
pin: from my boyyyyfriend. <3 <3 <3 
flower headband: forever21


----------



## Tad

Raegan said:


> leggings: torrid



OMG, she has legs!!!!  (I think that is the first pic I've seen of you that was not in a dress).

PS. Not getting the swamp monster vibe, sorry. Focused? Yep. Cute? As always. A smidge frazzled? In the first pic a bit of a 'its been a busy day' vibe. Swamp Monster? Not at all.


----------



## Allie Cat

Raegan said:


> I'm a swamp monster. I eat slugs and sob my little swamp monster heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> [pic1]
> 
> whoa hips.
> 
> leggings: torrid
> shirt: h&m
> boots: urban outfitters
> sweater: modcloth
> 
> [pic2]
> 
> dress: metamorphose
> sweater: faith21
> 
> 
> [pic3]
> 
> dress: angelic pretty
> sweater: faith21
> necklace: forever21
> pin: from my boyyyyfriend. <3 <3 <3
> flower headband: forever21



The cuteness, it's too much! Capacitors overloading!!! *runs*


----------



## cherylharrell

I like Raegans pink dress sweater combo.

For me, tank from Ashley Stewart, capris from Fashion Bug. necklace I made myself... 

View attachment IMG_9943.JPG


----------



## LunaLove

skirt: torrid.com - originally looked like http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442216182&bmUID=1275763744694
now modified by cutting the hideous grey top off, it now can be worn it with ANY top in my closet! 

top: old tank from giant tiger 
leggings: addition elle 
necklace and glasses: f21


----------



## CarlaSixx

Right now I am wearing black yoga pants and a pink/fuschia tank top that I just bought today.


----------



## succubus_dxb

LunaLove said:


> skirt: torrid.com - originally looked like http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442216182&bmUID=1275763744694
> now modified by cutting the hideous grey top off, it now can be worn it with ANY top in my closet!
> 
> top: old tank from giant tiger
> leggings: addition elle
> necklace and glasses: f21



beautiful as always


----------



## CarlaSixx

BTW, LunaLove, I heart Giant Tiger! I get men's tanktops for like 2 or 3$ a 
piece from there and in many different colours. Bonus is that they have them up
to men's 4XL which is great cuz I can get really loose and baggy tanks that 
way. It's the best cheap store ever!


----------



## LunaLove

succubus_dxb said:


> beautiful as always



thank you sweetheart! 




CarlaSixx said:


> BTW, LunaLove, I heart Giant Tiger! I get men's tanktops for like 2 or 3$ a
> piece from there and in many different colours. Bonus is that they have them up
> to men's 4XL which is great cuz I can get really loose and baggy tanks that
> way. It's the best cheap store ever!




oh, tell me about it! i was a proud employee of gt "boutique" for a couple years in my hometown. best bargain shopping around, the other 4 plus size girls in my small town_ probably_ hated me since i got first pick of clothing...and a discount! :happy:


----------



## Crystal

Absolutely gorgeous, Luna! You're always so cute. <3


----------



## AtlantisAK

No pics of the outfit, but I have a shimmery black shirt on that's gathered all around the collar with black sequins along the trim. This is from Lane Bryant. Very rock-star-ish!

Also wearing the Blue dot right fit jeans from Lane bryant as well.

And lastly, my jewelry made by me: Rainbow chakra linked dangle earrings with gemstones and sterling silver (I am only wearing one, I lost the other an hour ago.  ) and a bracelet of hammered sterling and gemstones in the chakra/rainbow formation.


----------



## cherylharrell

So sorry about your earring. Prayers just said that you'll be able to find it...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I wore a blue tanktop and a black dress pant with lurex pinstripes. Perfect for getting a tattoo done


----------



## Weeze

Just jeans, a t-shirt and chucks.... BUT UNDER A ZEBRA TRENCH COAT.
<3 rain days.


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## Crystal

Weeze said:


> Just jeans, a t-shirt and chucks.... BUT UNDER A ZEBRA TRENCH COAT.
> <3 rain days.



Zebra + coat = complete win. I wanna see. <3


----------



## AtlantisAK

cherylharrell said:


> So sorry about your earring. Prayers just said that you'll be able to find it...



I did my best to find it, but no luck. First thing I did when I got home was scour for the gemstones to see if I had enough to make another match to it. Luckily I did!

Funny thing is too, I found a few packets out of a jewelry supply pack that I ordered a long time ago! So, it wasn't all for nothing.


----------



## cherylharrell

Glad it all worked out...


----------



## smiley55

tgif yall, hope you'll party hard tonight, i sure as hell am after this crazy week! man i need a new camera  apologies for the smudge/blur there..?

got this at lane bryant the other day. i think this would flatter most figures, no? i'd go run and get it, NOW if you like it!!


happy friday and have a great weekend! 
S. 

View attachment dress.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK

This is from earlier when my hair was still wet-ish. I <3 this shirt. It's from Old Navy and was passed down to me from a friend who said she -hate hate hated- the horizontal stripes. 

The jewelry has been handmade by me. The earrings are sterling silver geometric earrings with blue chalcedony and freshwater pearls. The necklace is also sterling and the dangles are blue chalcedony, pink glass and aqua glass. 

View attachment IMG_235122.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

AtlantisAK said:


> This is from earlier when my hair was still wet-ish. I <3 this shirt. It's from Old Navy and was passed down to me from a friend who said she -hate hate hated- the horizontal stripes.
> 
> The jewelry has been handmade by me. The earrings are sterling silver geometric earrings with blue chalcedony and freshwater pearls. The necklace is also sterling and the dangles are blue chalcedony, pink glass and aqua glass.




Very lovely!


----------



## Allie Cat

Well, this is actually from Wednesday but at the rate I take pictures that's pretty recent 







The only things I'm wearing in that picture that aren't hand-me-downs are undergarments


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I wore a fuschia dragon tattoo screen print long sleeve tshirt and a pair of faux suede black dress pants with black sandals. My fave items in my closet.


----------



## Comfy

Wearing this shirt I got from Torrid. I stuck my arm out because the sleeves are pretty cool, I think!


----------



## AtlantisAK

Divals said:


> Well, this is actually from Wednesday but at the rate I take pictures that's pretty recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only things I'm wearing in that picture that aren't hand-me-downs are undergarments




 We need to take you shopping, girlfriend. For sparkly, glittery things! 

You look bored, hehe. 

I might have a few smaller shirts that may fit ya. I know my arse isn't getting back into them anytime soon.


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> We need to take you shopping, girlfriend. For sparkly, glittery things!
> 
> You look bored, hehe.
> 
> I might have a few smaller shirts that may fit ya. I know my arse isn't getting back into them anytime soon.



Yeyy! xD

I really was not bored though  I was just exhausted, like I was all last week.. Oh woe *.*

And again yeyy!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wore this on Sunday to the Celtics game. It's my favotire casual outfit. :happy:​


----------



## cherylharrell

Denim capris and sleeveless cowlneck top made of sweater type material...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lilly, that wallet is cuuuute! And that's the perfect casual outfit for a game!

**finds cell to show off what she wore today...**


----------



## Tracii

Two tops and jeans from Lane Bryant.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Here's what I wore today. Went out to the library, then ran some errands. Also got myself some clothing. I really needed summer stuff and continue to be on the lookout. I bought 3 men's tanks at 4$ per tank. Good deal to me!

This so shows my lil bit of nerdiness, lol.






and to show it perhaps a little more clearly.






I'm too short for any mirrors  But I was wearing black dress pants once again. These ones are so-called "miracle pants" from Penningtons. It's said to trim the tummy using some type of thing on the front of the pants, but with my shape and being that I wanted the pants loose fitting, the panel looks really stupid and I plan on cutting it out. It leaves a clear and defined line across my stomach which isn't cool. The panel does nothing for me because the pants are a size too big.

OH!!! I MUUUUST add my shoes to this!






These are flipflops from OceanPacific. They come in blue and purple and have an arch support. They are AMAZING! I have super high instep and extra wide feet and have NO problem getting my tootsies into these. And I didn't even need to size up from my real foot length. They feel sooooo dreamy on my feet, too. Like walking on memory foam cushions... except nicer, lol. They actually feel like Chuck Taylor Converse shoes, come to think of it. Really nice! I wanna go out and buy like 10 more pairs! And at 12$ a pair, that's not really a bad idea!


----------



## Tracii

Here are some pics of the LB stuff I mentioned.


----------



## LillyBBBW

CarlaSix, you are the cutest rascal. I LOVE your haircut and your tatts. And I'm really digging your tops Tracii.


----------



## sarie

lameish work fit (apologies for poor lighting!)

trousers, cardi: avenue
top: lb
flats: nine west 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Oooooo I love the outfit!! Very nice.


----------



## Comfy

Love the HP shirt, Carla!


----------



## sarie

shirt: avenue
cardi: target
trousers: avenue
flats: urban
bag: steven
bangles: thrifted :> 

View attachment fit.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Nice bag a great size toutfit is way nice too!


----------



## sarie

thanks so much tracii! i really need to give that bag a break but i lovelove it so! thank you for the kind words :>

today i'm wearing this new avenue ruffle shirt avec modified target cardi (added mister quacker buttons!) 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## Tad

Awesome modifications there Sarie!


----------



## cherylharrell

Saturdays Outfit: Skirt with shorts built in it. The skirt was riding up too short on me so I sewed a ruffle on it by hand to lengthen it.

Sundays Outfit: Dress my mom got me a coupla yrs ago. 

View attachment IMG_9963.JPG


View attachment IMG_9990.JPG


----------



## KittyKitten

A night gown, as soon as I get home, doesn't matter the time--I have to put on my night gown cuz I want to get comfy.


----------



## indy500tchr

happyface83 said:


> A night gown, as soon as I get home, doesn't matter the time--I have to put on my night gown cuz I want to get comfy.



I hear ya. I strip immediately when I get home and get into my comfies.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Wore this today. Not to mention it was my first day rocking my new brunette hair do 











Sweater Vest: Torrid
Necklace/Earrings: H&M
Sunglasses: Random street vendor in Greenwhich Villiage lol

And not pictured- Capri Leggings from Avenue 
and Silver flip flips from Avenue


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on ya!


----------



## CastingPearls

I walked out of the house in a pair of navy blue bike shorts and a lavender tank top with spaghetti straps. It's too hot and sticky to wear anything else and if I could have gotten away with just a bathing suit I would have. 
The guy at Dunkin Donuts and a neighbor did appreciate my efforts though.


----------



## balletguy

I walked out of the house in a pair of navy blue bike shorts 


PICTURE????


----------



## balletguy

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Wore this today. Not to mention it was my first day rocking my new brunette hair do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater Vest: Torrid
> Necklace/Earrings: H&M
> Sunglasses: Random street vendor in Greenwhich Villiage lol
> 
> And not pictured- Capri Leggings from Avenue
> and Silver flip flips from Avenue



Oh my luv the new hair


----------



## sarie

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Wore this today. Not to mention it was my first day rocking my new brunette hair do


new hair looks great, and i loovvee those earrings and that sweater vest!

i'm such a cardiganface at work lately! i guess i should start posting my street clothes so everyone doesn't think i'm a big ol' dork. ha.

target/urban/lb/ave/nine west etc. oh! that yesllow cardi pictured, i got at walmart for ONE DOLLAR! i was pumped to the maximum. 

View attachment fit.JPG


----------



## balletguy

sarie said:


> new hair looks great, and i loovvee those earrings and that sweater vest!
> 
> i'm such a cardiganface at work lately! i guess i should start posting my street clothes so everyone doesn't think i'm a big ol' dork. ha.
> 
> target/urban/lb/ave/nine west etc. oh! that yesllow cardi pictured, i got at walmart for ONE DOLLAR! i was pumped to the maximum.



very nice


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going oh so comfy today. (cleaning day) I'm in a heather gray ribbed tanktop and black stretchy capri pants. It's comfy for scootching around the floor picking up after the boys. The managed to get a good layer of clothing, shoes and toys spread evenly throughout the apartment since Sunday afternoon.


----------



## supersizebbw

@cherryl: you look so pretty! and love the red top too! That's a really great idea of having shorts built in to the skirt...i never wear skirts anymore due to chafing so really loving that idea!


cherylharrell said:


> Saturdays Outfit: Skirt with shorts built in it. The skirt was riding up too short on me so I sewed a ruffle on it by hand to lengthen it.
> 
> Sundays Outfit: Dress my mom got me a coupla yrs ago.



@Fallenangel: OMG, girl your so pretty! love the hair and makeup!


Fallenangel2904 said:


> Wore this today. Not to mention it was my first day rocking my new brunette hair do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater Vest: Torrid
> Necklace/Earrings: H&M
> Sunglasses: Random street vendor in Greenwhich Villiage lol
> 
> And not pictured- Capri Leggings from Avenue
> and Silver flip flips from Avenue



@sarie: love the cardi's! and the yellow one looks amazing! definitely a super bargain!!!


sarie said:


> new hair looks great, and i loovvee those earrings and that sweater vest!
> 
> i'm such a cardiganface at work lately! i guess i should start posting my street clothes so everyone doesn't think i'm a big ol' dork. ha.
> 
> target/urban/lb/ave/nine west etc. oh! that yesllow cardi pictured, i got at walmart for ONE DOLLAR! i was pumped to the maximum.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! I got the skirt with shorts in it in Cato some yrs back. What I do to make skirts comfier and lessen thigh rub is. I wear slips that are made like a pair of shorts or culottes or either bike shorts, leggings or bloomers under them. Makes them so much comfier. You can get the slips that are made like a pair of shorts or culottes and bloomer from either the Woman Within or Roamans catalogs. I've seen them in a few other catalogs too...


----------



## Tracii

Fallen angel the hair looks great!!!!!


----------



## sarie

@supersizbbw thanks! i never even thought to look at walmart for clothes; and there i see this sunshiney glimmer of hope and it rings up as one dollar! i was sososo excited 

@balletguy thankyou, dear :>

today i'm wearing my patriotic sweater vest in honour of the world cup game like a big fucking lame-o :> 

View attachment patriot.JPG


----------



## Micara

Today I am wearing a dress that I just bought from Torrid, and I paired it with a shrug that I got from there several years ago.


----------



## Tracii

Way cute M!!!!!


----------



## cherylharrell

That does look cute on you...


----------



## cherylharrell

Here is my OOTD from Thurs where I went to an Arlo Guthrie concert. I am in the green ethinic skirt and black tank. Here is a plus sized friend at the show in her blue top... 

View attachment IMG_0049.JPG


View attachment IMG_9993.JPG


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> Today I am wearing a dress that I just bought from Torrid, and I paired it with a shrug that I got from there several years ago.



Ahhh. You look fantastic, M. I LOVE that dress on you. :happy:


----------



## cherylharrell

Here are Sat and Sundays OOTD:

Sat my new $3 something top from Peebles Dept Store paired with skinny jeans from the Deb Store. The top is actually more tunicy/trapezy but I tucked it in to show off my belt...

My late hubbys cousin in her yellow shirt. We were all getting together with some friends and hubbys cousins family to celebrate my bd and her bbw friends bd and in memory of my late hubbys bd.

Her friend in the white top and she in the yellow shirt.


Sun: For church and old dress. I can still squeeze into it even tho it's a 2X.

At home napping- padded bra and some undies (It was 115!)

Sun nite for the church dinner and get together-

Lime shades of green - gauze wide leg pants from either Woman Within or Roamans catalog, old spaghetti strap top from the Deb Store, jacket from Dots 

View attachment IMG_0137.JPG


View attachment IMG_0123.JPG


View attachment rsz_1img_0127.jpg


View attachment rsz_1img_0175.jpg


View attachment rsz_2img_0177.jpg


----------



## sarie

monday at worky :>

3/4 sleeve shirt: lb
knit argyle tubetop: target
trousers: avenue
shoesies: bc 

View attachment fit.JPG


----------



## peoplelike

red flip flops now.


----------



## Tania

Nothing special or new. No makeup. Unstyled hair. But I like the outfit and feel I look exactly like myself here.  

View attachment IMG_0006.JPG


View attachment IMG_0007.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm in a black spaghetti strapped tanktop and short stretchy black shorts. They are SOOO comfy!!


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> i'm in a black spaghetti strapped tanktop and short stretchy black shorts. They are SOOO comfy!!




We are twins, girlie! Yay summer!


----------



## george83

dirty work trousers, old alice in chains t-shirt and a pair of trainers, classy i know lol


----------



## The Orange Mage

Keeping it cheap!

Tank is from a 3-pack at Target....so $3
Jeans are from eBay, price + shipping came to $11
Shoes were on clearance at my local Converse outlet store and were knocked an additional 25% off. I don't have the receipt anymore so I'll guess that I got those chucks (double-tongued black with red interior and racing stripe) for about $16.

Love deallssssss


----------



## cherylharrell

Pj's with shorts bottoms. Not going anywhere today so comfort rules...


----------



## HottiMegan

A hot pink tank top and very short stretchy black shorts. These shorts are soooooo comfy. I've had them for like 10 years.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

This will soon change to jeans, flip flops, and an oversized turquoise slub shirt. :happy:


----------



## george83

Pink wedge heels, black leggings, black t-shirt, black shrug and a pink dress.


----------



## sarie

tending to my mother's garden with her!

ave loafers
ave denim skirt
super7 florida shirt <3 (www.super7store.com! coolest ever.)
rayray aviators 

View attachment gardenfun.JPG


----------



## Crystal

Posted this skirt a few days ago in the "What did you buy" thread. Bought it at Torrid during 50% off clearance for $10...

...and then tore a hole in it after accidentally running over it with my computer chair at work. Meh.

Shirt is from Lane Bryant outlet clearance at $8 when I went "searching" for cute Loop 18 clothes, if that gives you any indication of how successful I was in doing so.  

View attachment 003.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> Posted this skirt a few days ago in the "What did you buy" thread. Bought it at Torrid during 50% off clearance for $10...
> 
> ...and then tore a hole in it after accidentally running over it with my computer chair at work. Meh.
> 
> Shirt is from Lane Bryant outlet clearance at $8 when I went "searching" for cute Loop 18 clothes, if that gives you any indication of how successful I was in doing so.



Oh, psh.. Everything is cute so long as it has you in it :wubu:


----------



## cherylharrell

I like that outfit esp the tye-dye skirt. I wonder if you can sew up the hole? Shame it did that to your skirt...


----------



## Crystal

cherylharrell said:


> I like that outfit esp the tye-dye skirt. I wonder if you can sew up the hole? Shame it did that to your skirt...



It isn't in the seam, so I'm thinking that I can't. It's two holes next to each other, about the size of a quarter. Maybe it just won't be noticeable.


----------



## cherylharrell

I've hand sewed fixing stuff like that but it can be kinda noticable...


----------



## sarie

hi :> 

loafers: ave
trousers: ave
button down: lb
knit cropped vesty thing: target
belt: jessica london, i think
frames: rayray 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Crystal

sarie said:


> hi :>
> 
> loafers: ave
> trousers: ave
> button down: lb
> knit cropped vesty thing: target
> belt: jessica london, i think
> frames: rayray



You look gorgeous!


----------



## sarie

Crystal said:


> You look gorgeous!


ohmy! thank you :> i was actually pretty happy with this fit i threw together yesterday!


----------



## HappyFatChick

My BFF loungers.:wubu:


----------



## Weeze

HappyFatChick said:


> My BFF loungers.:wubu:



where on earth did you get those??


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Weeze said:


> where on earth did you get those??



I looked it up too because I was instantly in love! haha David and Goliath Here's the link: http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/women/bffs-pajama-set.html


----------



## sarie

today im wearing a cropped birdy cardi so old that it could be considered vintage. worn with uneventful white tunic and black trousers. happy fridaydayday! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Crystal

sarie said:


> today im wearing a cropped birdy cardi so old that it could be considered vintage. worn with uneventful white tunic and black trousers. happy fridaydayday!



I love the way that bird looks! Super cute.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

sarie said:


> today im wearing a cropped birdy cardi so old that it could be considered vintage. worn with uneventful white tunic and black trousers. happy fridaydayday!



This is such an adorable outfit! I love the cardi on you.


----------



## Tania

I'm wearing a Kmart skirt that I bought at Re/Dress last year, my trusty-dusty black LB camisole, Forever 21 cardigan, and Tarina T. cheshire cat necklace. One pic with belt, one without.  

View attachment Photo on 2010-08-06 at 00.48.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-08-06 at 00.47.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> I'm wearing a Kmart skirt that I bought at Re/Dress last year, my trusty-dusty black LB camisole, Forever 21 cardigan, and Tarina T. cheshire cat necklace. One pic with belt, one without.



If that's the black cami with the lace at the bottom from last year, they have them again! I just ordered three of them!


----------



## Tania

YES, I love those! I bought them in four colors - at first I was a little meh on them, but now I kinda can't live without them!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> YES, I love those! I bought them in four colors - at first I was a little meh on them, but now I kinda can't live without them!



BEST CAMI EVER. I have burgundy, purple, a strange green, black, white, and gray. I need more.


----------



## Aust99

Wore this to a friends bbq/ bonfire... it's a cotton dress, jeans, cardigan and belt.... ended up with a jumper on too as it's winter and it got cold....  Which I love!!! 
View attachment 83185
View attachment 83184


Dress - Target
Jeans - City Chic
Belt - Evans
Cardigan - City Chic
Boots - Evans


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you. Love the purple belt. I used to have a purple belt but outgrew it. Never go from a size 18 to a 24 lol...


----------



## crayola box

Aust99 said:


> Wore this to a friends bbq/ bonfire... it's a cotton dress, jeans, cardigan and belt.... ended up with a jumper on too as it's winter and it got cold....  Which I love!!!
> View attachment 83185
> View attachment 83184
> 
> 
> Dress - Target
> Jeans - City Chic
> Belt - Evans
> Cardigan - City Chic
> Boots - Evans



Your hair is fab, you pull off bangs so well!


----------



## Aust99

cherylharrell said:


> Looks good on you. Love the purple belt. I used to have a purple belt but outgrew it. Never go from a size 18 to a 24 lol...


Thanks, the black part of the belt is elastic... so I should be safe for a while.. lol



crayola box said:


> Your hair is fab, you pull off bangs so well!



Thanks so much.. the bangs are a bit long at the moment.. getting hard to see..lol


----------



## sarie

thirtiesgirl said:


> This is such an adorable outfit! I love the cardi on you.





Crystal said:


> I love the way that bird looks! Super cute.


thanks so much ladies! i get so many compliments on this cardigan; i got it from target like eight years ago!

edit: aust99, you are supergorgeous. love your hair!


----------



## bigunlover

Aust99 said:


> Wore this to a friends bbq/ bonfire... it's a cotton dress, jeans, cardigan and belt.... ended up with a jumper on too as it's winter and it got cold....  Which I love!!!
> View attachment 83185
> View attachment 83184
> 
> 
> Dress - Target
> Jeans - City Chic
> Belt - Evans
> Cardigan - City Chic
> Boots - Evans



You are Pretty!


----------



## Aust99

I'm going to try and participate in this thread a bit more... These are the outfits I wore to work these last two days... I don't know what the fuzzy stuff my camera is doing or why but I'll post anyway. 
View attachment 83338

Top - Target 
Cami - Big W 
Skirt - Big W 
Belt - Evans 

View attachment 83339

Skirt - Big W
Belt - Evans
Top - Target I believe
(It is winter so I wore a cardigan over the top and a jacket out, but this is what I wore at work)


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Aust99 said:


> I'm going to try and participate in this thread a bit more... These are the outfits I wore to work these last two days... I don't know what the fuzzy stuff my camera is doing or why but I'll post anyway.



I love the high belted look and pencil skirts. Very sexy in a work-appropriate way.


----------



## sarie

yayyy friday :>

patent gray loafers: dont remember!
navy trousers: ave
oragami tank: ave
cardi: target
polish! nfu oh #559 (favourite lacquer in a longgg time) 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## thirtiesgirl

sarie said:


> yayyy friday :>
> 
> patent gray loafers: dont remember!
> navy trousers: ave
> oragami tank: ave
> cardi: target
> polish! nfu oh #559 (favourite lacquer in a longgg time)



Ok, I am seriously LOVING that origami tank from Avenue. Normally, I'm not a big fan of their stuff, but that is too cute. I love dusty rose-pink and gray together, too.


----------



## Tania

So my orders arrived today. The eShakti birdcage dress is too big and doesn't hang right, so I'm sending it back. The one-shouldered pink dress is a winner, however! The Igigi obi and sweatercoat are, of course, just perfect.

Here's me in the pink and black eShakti dress with the Igigi obi belt. Don't pay close attention to the skin on my neck and legs. 

View attachment IMG_0003.JPG


View attachment Photo on 2010-08-13 at 20.38.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-08-13 at 20.38 #2.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Tania said:


> So my orders arrived today. The eShakti birdcage dress is too big and doesn't hang right, so I'm sending it back. The one-shouldered pink dress is a winner, however! The Igigi obi and sweatercoat are, of course, just perfect.
> 
> Here's me in the pink and black eShakti dress with the Igigi obi belt. Don't pay close attention to the skin on my neck and legs.



Oh, so pretty. You could out-Mad Men Joan in that dress. I'm jealous of your proportional figure.


----------



## Tania

Bless! Our costumers' guild is actually having a Mad Men-themed event in October. I have two outfits selected as possibilities, and the sixties eyeliner test I posted in the makeup thread was scopeout for the accompanying facework.


----------



## Aust99

Come on ladies... more clothes pics please.. lol


----------



## sarie

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ok, I am seriously LOVING that origami tank from Avenue. Normally, I'm not a big fan of their stuff, but that is too cute. I love dusty rose-pink and gray together, too.


 thank you! avenue is totally hit or miss, although i have been having some luck lately. it's generally great for business casual for me :>

today im wearing a fun pure energy (aka mermaid) tank avec black cardi, black trousers, and studded black flats :> i included a link to the shirt as you can't see it very well in this poor lighting!

http://i37.tinypic.com/2gtrspe.jpg 

View attachment mermaid.JPG


----------



## Aust99

^ Great outfit.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Princess PJ Loungers.


----------



## Tania

This is a change of pace from the 1950s thing I usually do, but it's a big part of my life. I love late 1870s/early 1880s natural form Victorian fashions. This particular ensemble is new; my friend Tracie made it for me as part of a barter exchange (I did her website). It's a copy (in different colors) of the at-home gown worn by Michelle Pfeiffer in Martin Scorsese's 1993 Age of Innocence adaptation. And while it's based on a movie costume, the original inspiration was a tea gown from 1880. 

There are full-length pics at http://bit.ly/90aMGW 

View attachment Photo on 2010-08-19 at 21.16.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-08-19 at 21.15.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

THat Victorian outfit is neat. It looks good on you...


----------



## Jennifer72

Tania, I love, love, love your victorian dress!!! I sooo want to make myself a victorian dress, but my apparel sewing skills aren't ready for that I think...


----------



## nykspree8

<3 my mario + yoshi shirt


----------



## Tania

Thanks, gals.  And thanks to the rep brigade, too.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Tania said:


> This is a change of pace from the 1950s thing I usually do, but it's a big part of my life. I love late 1870s/early 1880s natural form Victorian fashions. This particular ensemble is new; my friend Tracie made it for me as part of a barter exchange (I did her website). It's a copy (in different colors) of the at-home gown worn by Michelle Pfeiffer in Martin Scorsese's 1993 Age of Innocence adaptation. And while it's based on a movie costume, the original inspiration was a tea gown from 1880.
> 
> There are full-length pics at http://bit.ly/90aMGW



Beautiful! You're so unique! I'm envious of your fashion voice.

Love it.


----------



## lalatx

Black Skinny Jeans- Tripp brand (no chains or straps just jeans) purchased at Torrid. 
Dark blue tank with petal details on one side- Old navy
Orange Cardi with a little bit of flower detail- Torrid


----------



## sarie

im pretty excited about this pure energy top! worn with black bow flats, black cardi, and black trousers. necklace is from forever. hope everyone has a great week!

ps: thank you so much to you all for the rep! so kind <3 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## kayrae

I love Target! Digging the top, sarie


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> <3 my mario + yoshi shirt



Looking good


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> <3 my mario + yoshi shirt



Looking good 

Everyone looks good!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Yes. I especially love the dramatic placement of the faucet head and soap dispenser in the photograph. 

Sarie, that outfit is fab on you. I love the contrast of black/white, and I'm always into ruffles.


----------



## Tania

Here's my work dress for today! It's Kiyonna, the shoes are Sofft, and the cameo necklace is an antique. 

View attachment IMG_0003.JPG


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Gorgeous!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Agreed! That looks good on you...


----------



## Tania

Thanks! Kiyonna strikes again. 

We should do a Kiyonna Upstairs Boutique meet sometime with all the SoCal folk!


----------



## Surlysomething

Tania said:


> Here's my work dress for today! It's Kiyonna, the shoes are Sofft, and the cameo necklace is an antique.




Very pretty dress. It fits you perfectly.


----------



## Tania

Thank you! 

Here's today... Stop Staring dress with Department 56 bat pin. No makeup yet and my hair was still wet (sorry). 

View attachment IMG_0007.JPG


View attachment IMG_0005.JPG


View attachment IMG_0004.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

That looks good on you. Very 1950's vintaqe looking...


----------



## sarie

ohmyeeek! tania, that dress is adooorrreable on you! it fits you perfectly!

old navy cardi
archaic polka dot shirt
avenue trousers
triangle cutout bp flats 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Sarie, love you in green/white. Tania, red is your color, and that dress is absolutely adorable. I would love to shop Stop Staring, but with their '50s influence and dresses cut more for an hourglass figure, they're not really cut for my shape.


----------



## Tania

I agree; I think the green sweater is adorable, Sarie.

And thanks again, you guys. I'm glad you like my wardrobe, and I'm thrilled to admit that I'm at a point where I'm happy with both my clothing and my body!


----------



## sarie

isaac mizrahi sweater
ave trousers
ave loafers
forever necklace

:>

edit: pardon the knot tails. it is what i must do when a hair elastic is nowhere in sight! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory

sarie said:


> isaac mizrahi sweater
> ave trousers
> ave loafers
> forever necklace
> 
> :>
> 
> edit: pardon the knot tails. it is what i must do when a hair elastic is nowhere in sight!



You make my heart pitter patter.

I've just realized that anything I've said to you has been really creepy and probably a bit invasive. You're so cute though.


----------



## sarie

DeerVictory said:


> You make my heart pitter patter.
> 
> I've just realized that anything I've said to you has been really creepy and probably a bit invasive. You're so cute though.


haha, the creepier the better! to even out the creep exchange - i want to be like you when i grow up and i don't even know you! <3

ps - thank you to thirtiesgirl and tania for the sweet comments! you made my day <3


----------



## sarie

more work attire. happysad.

blazer (modified with gold military buttons) and trousers - ave
tortuga shell shirt - inc
cutout black flats - urban

have a great week, everyone :> 

View attachment tortuga.JPG


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Sarie, I love your work casual style. That green leopard print top is so chic with black. I'm not into sleeveless tops myself, but if I was, I'd be all over that top.


----------



## sarie

thanks so much, thirtiesgirl. you're so kind :> the top has little short sleeves but i'm super crazy about not showing my arms so unless they're to the elbow, or 3/4 length, i always wear a cardigan or blazer. one day i will get over this, i hope! 

today i'm in all black again for the most part. super summer appropriate 

black camisole from lb, years and years ago
blue/black cardi on clearance at target
black trousers, ave
back cutout flats, urban 

View attachment meow.JPG


----------



## sarie

well you've seen what i do with this top for work, but i wanted to share the 'play' version. 

gold foily jessica simpson flats
r&j skinny jean
pure energy top
target cardi

hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Tanuki

My lovely new gothy corset and skirt... and I feel darn good in it ^____^


----------



## sarie

a couple of fits from this week :>

avenue, lb, jessica london, target etc. 

View attachment photo1.JPG


----------



## Tad

Generic black leather lace up shoes (not seen in pic), black micro-fibre pants, black leather belt, and a blue/white checked shirt that I'm really not so sure about. It looks nice enough on the hanger, and it irons like a dream (always a plus!), but I'm not sure about checks and my body, about the colour on me, or about the cut. Would love thumbs-up or thumbs-down on it, because I'm just not sure.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Love the poses, Tad. You look fine in checks. I prefer it to plain or striped shirts. It has a little more individuality and character.


----------



## cherylharrell

I think it suits you. Everyone is looking good as usual...


----------



## Tad

thirtiesgirl said:


> Love the poses, Tad. You look fine in checks. I prefer it to plain or striped shirts. It has a little more individuality and character.





cherylharrell said:


> I think it suits you. Everyone is looking good as usual...



Thanks for the feedback!

Looking at the pics (well, pic now, took one of them down) I think I've figured out what was bothering me: the shoulders in it are too wide for my shoulders. The shoulder seam is actually hitting on my upper arm, and therefore it doesn't drape properly in the torso. Not a new issue for me, but worse than usual (My chest is fairly deep, front to back, but I'm not so wide, side to side). Not disastrous, but I think that explains why I had that feeling that something wasn't quite right. Ah well, I'll keep wearing it anyway.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I like the shirt enough, but it's definitely not a statement piece. Let's get you in some luscious color, Tad!


----------



## Tad

activistfatgirl said:


> I like the shirt enough, but it's definitely not a statement piece. Let's get you in some luscious color, Tad!



Hey, I wear colour--I’m even wearing colour right now(ummm.....grey is a colour, right? It is a really nice grey…..) 

I wear quite a bit of blue, some light purple or even a fairly intense burgundy. But I have fairly light coloring that can be easily washed out. The jewel tones that look great on my wife are not so good on me (they wear me, not the other way around). The more blended and muted colours that work well on me leave her looking like a corpse. (yes, lots of early mistakes where be bought clothes for the other in the colours that appealed to us, before we learned the right palettes for each other—thank you “Color Me Beautiful” for making it simple enough even for me! She’s a &#8216;winter’ and I’m a &#8216;Summer’ so we have very different palettes)


----------



## Wild Zero

I wore this


----------



## sarie

hi! :>

today i'm wearing a limeygreen cardi and ruffle blouse from jessica london, black trousers from avenue, and bow flats from target. i've also included a closeup of me face because i'm pretttttyyyyy excited about how well the inside of my wayfarers match the aforementioned cardigan :>

hope everyone is having a great week! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Tad

activistfatgirl said:


> I like the shirt enough, but it's definitely not a statement piece. Let's get you in some luscious color, Tad!



OK, in colour.....


----------



## Tad

sarie said:


> today i'm wearing a limeygreen cardi and ruffle blouse from jessica london, black trousers from avenue, and bow flats from target. i've also included a closeup of me face because i'm pretttttyyyyy excited about how well the inside of my wayfarers match the aforementioned cardigan :>



Hah, the way the sunglasses go with the cardi, gives a way glamorous sort of look to the whole set up


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> OK, in colour.....


You DO look even better in color, Tad.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Sarie, you look fab in lime green, white and black, both fresh and dramatic. Tad, you need to stop teasing the gals with your sexy working man pose pics.


----------



## Tad

Ah, I realized Ive been skipping part of the tradition, the where did the clothes come from part. The problem being, as is common for guys, this tends not to be really useful:

Burgundy shirt was a Christmas present a few years back, and the label is not a name I particularly recognized. Black pants in the picture with the burgundy shirt were bought while on a business trip in Germany four years ago, I forget what the store was called (although I can picture where in the store the pants were, and where in the mall the store was).

In the pic from last week with the checked shirt, the shirt was from Marks Work Wearhouse (OK, it was also a Christmas present, but I know the label). The black pants in that pic were from Sears Canada, their now seemingly discontinued Prodigy private label (that is very frustrating, their other private label, Haggar, has a different fit and dont work for me at all).

I was probably wearing the same shoes and belt in both pics (stuff I keep at work for when I bike in), but I have no idea where either one came from anymore.

And this concludes your lesson in why there are not many fashion blogs centred around men in their forties.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Tad said:


> OK, in colour.....



<cheers> I was totally imagining a warm purple button up when I posted that earlier! I like.


----------



## Weeze

Tad, can I just tell you you're a total DILF? 
kthx.

((Sorry tad's wife. jkaaay.))

but seriously, purple on guys is nice.


I'm wearing gray shorts with my ass cheeks hanging out the bottom, an old NASCAR (Joey Logano if you're getting technical) t-shirt with the collar cut out a la flashdance and my hair pulled up for the first time in FOREVER.
High class, right here.


----------



## cherylharrell

You wear color well. Nice to see you in color.


----------



## sarie

hey, thanks tad and thirtiesgirl! 

today i'm wearing this questionable cardigan from target (3usd!) over a white knit tunic (ave) with a new thrifted gold (metal!) belt that i'm obsessed with. trousers from avenue and red bow flats by bp maybe? hope everyone's week is going well :> 

View attachment hay.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

I wish I could throw up a pic of what I'm wearing right now, it's actually kinda cute. Green sweater with one of those big turtleneck necks that kind of flops down, black pants, and green leather shoes to match the sweater. :3

edit: These shoes, but greener.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Alicia Rose said:


> I wish I could throw up a pic of what I'm wearing right now, it's actually kinda cute. Green sweater with one of those big turtleneck necks that kind of flops down, black pants, and green leather shoes to match the sweater. :3
> 
> edit: These shoes, but greener.



Alicia I really like those shoes! I wish I could wear heels like that. :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

LillyBBBW said:


> Alicia I really like those shoes! I wish I could wear heels like that. :wubu:



I looove them but they make my feets hurt. AtlantisAK here on the boards gave them to me


----------



## AmazingAmy

sarie said:


> hi! :>
> 
> today i'm wearing a limeygreen cardi and ruffle blouse from jessica london, black trousers from avenue, and bow flats from target. i've also included a closeup of me face because i'm pretttttyyyyy excited about how well the inside of my wayfarers match the aforementioned cardigan :>
> 
> hope everyone is having a great week!



You are _gorgeous_. I want your hair.  Do you dye it?


----------



## sarie

AmazingAmy said:


> You are _gorgeous_. I want your hair.  Do you dye it?


whaaaa?! _you're_ gorgeous, and i want _your_ hair! thank you for making my day :> i do dye it black all over - i have to do it every three to four weeks because i'm naturally blonde and regrowth makes me look ill (not the good kind!). your waves are the JAM. does that happen naturally? wantwantwant!


----------



## DeerVictory

dress: innocent world
Sweater: modcloth
boots: sears
necklace: gifted
I put on a pin later that my boyfriend gave me, but didn't snap a shot. 

sarie, are you a member of the flickr group fatshionista? Because if you're not, you should be. :wubu:


----------



## Tania

I *still* love that dress, Raegan. And your new hair is adorable.


----------



## kayrae

I was checking out Innocent World and gulped at the prices. And the sizing guidelines confused me :/


----------



## Tania

Do they have a website now? I'd totally buy some of their stuff if they'd make it easy. 

Here's what I'm wearing today... eShakti skirt, LB cami, Forever 21 cardigan, vintage carnelian jewelry, Clarks shooz, and my trusty-dusty Claire's hairflower. Oh, and MAC Russian Red lipstick, bien sur!  

View attachment IMG_0045.JPG


View attachment Photo on 2010-09-30 at 14.22 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-09-30 at 14.22.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-09-30 at 14.20.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> Do they have a website now? I'd totally buy some of their stuff if they'd make it easy.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today... eShakti skirt, LB cami, Forever 21 cardigan, vintage carnelian jewelry, Clarks shooz, and my trusty-dusty Claire's hairflower. Oh, and MAC Russian Red lipstick, bien sur!


If not carnelian I was going to guess vintage coral...the color combination rocks and well, you know how I feel about that skirt-..just stunning.


----------



## Tania

Thanks, gal! And, I actually wear these as "coral" stand-ins sometimes with my Victorian ensembles.  Even if they are totally mid-20th century, ha.


----------



## kayrae

Gorgeous skirt, Kali. Here's the website for Innocent World: http://www.innocent-w.jp/index_e.html


----------



## Tania

...and you're right; it isn't easy.


----------



## DeerVictory

Haha. I usually buy second hand from those brands using egl_comm_sales on livejournal. If you want to buy straight from the website, you need to use a shopping service like Celga.

That said, most brands don't provide specifically for plus sized girls and are made for thin women. However, "shirred" or smocked dresses have more leeway for that, and are the only kind I can buy. I would really REALLY recommend using egl_comm_sales on livejournal. Look under the "plus size" tag, or browse through and look for shirred items or partially shirred items, depending on how small you are. Most users will post the maximum measurements the dress/skirt will allow. 

egl_plus on livejournal is also a good community to look at similar brands with plus sizes or even looking at the people who will do custom sizing on the EGL community on livejournal.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania said:


> Do they have a website now? I'd totally buy some of their stuff if they'd make it easy.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today... eShakti skirt, LB cami, Forever 21 cardigan, vintage carnelian jewelry, Clarks shooz, and my trusty-dusty Claire's hairflower. Oh, and MAC Russian Red lipstick, bien sur!





Tania, that skirt is f*cking gorgeous!


----------



## Tania

BOBBI ty :*

And Raegan, thanks for the tip; I'll check it out!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

DeerVictory said:


> sarie, are you a member of the flickr group fatshionista? Because if you're not, you should be. :wubu:



Adorable outfit, and I didn't think Modcloth made anything in larger sizes. I'm glad to see they do.

I've posted a couple things in Fatshionista on Flickr, but then I got lazy and stopped. I need to get back to it again.


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll are looking good today as usual...


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> Do they have a website now? I'd totally buy some of their stuff if they'd make it easy.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today... eShakti skirt, LB cami, Forever 21 cardigan, vintage carnelian jewelry, Clarks shooz, and my trusty-dusty Claire's hairflower. Oh, and MAC Russian Red lipstick, bien sur!



The colors are sooo lovely together Tania. You look radiant! All your outfits are always eclectic and wonderful!! :happy:


----------



## LunaLove

top/sweater - walmart
modified skirt/lace leggings/boots/necklace - torrid


----------



## QueenB

i love the outfit, luna! 

did you happen to shorten a maxi/long skirt into a short one? i was thinking about doing the same because i really like dresses that flare out like that.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you.


----------



## LunaLove

QueenB said:


> i love the outfit, luna!
> 
> did you happen to shorten a maxi/long skirt into a short one? i was thinking about doing the same because i really like dresses that flare out like that.





thanks girls! 

i actually cut off the top from this dress: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clearance/Dresses/Grey-and-Black-Bib-Necklace-Tank-Dress-538803.jsp


----------



## sarie

saturday errand running fun

converse one star plaid shirt
inc jean
yellow studded flats from ave






today at work
eyelet cropped jacketesque thingy from lb
black trousers from ave
black flats from target






eyelet deets






hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## AshleyEileen

LunaLove said:


> top/sweater - walmart
> modified skirt/lace leggings/boots/necklace - torrid





Are those the Ashley boot from Torrid? I've been wondering if they'd fit my huge calves.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

AshleyEileen said:


> Are those the Ashley boot from Torrid? I've been wondering if they'd fit my huge calves.



I'd love to know too!! I've been eyeing those boots too but my calves are huge and I didn't think they would fit!

BTW you look GORGEOUS Luna!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Well I wore this yesterday but close enough

Cardi- Easy Pickins
Skirt is actually part of a dress which I transformed into a skirt and I don't even remember where its from lol- paired with a plain black wife beater
Belt: Torrid
Tights- Avenue
Boots- Avenue
Scarf- Street vendor in SoHo


----------



## LunaLove

AshleyEileen said:


> Are those the Ashley boot from Torrid? I've been wondering if they'd fit my huge calves.



yup, those are the ones. let me say again, i had a very difficult time getting them on me the first couple times. the stretchy part is stretched to the max AND i did slightly bust one of the seams. also, if you have short legs they kinda bunch up at the bottom near the ankle. i also got them when they were on sale last year so it was still worth it for me. oh, and these are NOT water/snow proof.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

LunaLove said:


> yup, those are the ones. let me say again, i had a very difficult time getting them on me the first couple times. the stretchy part is stretched to the max AND i did slightly bust one of the seams. also, if you have short legs they kinda bunch up at the bottom near the ankle. i also got them when they were on sale last year so it was still worth it for me. oh, and these are NOT water/snow proof.



Well this is disappointing...How many inches are your calves if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Well I wore this yesterday but close enough
> 
> Cardi- Easy Pickins
> Skirt is actually part of a dress which I transformed into a skirt and I don't even remember where its from lol- paired with a plain black wife beater
> Belt: Torrid
> Tights- Avenue
> Boots- Avenue
> Scarf- Street vendor in SoHo



O my gaaaaad, you look so cute I want to follow you! I love that purple sweater and the boots. :bounce:


----------



## Aust99

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Well I wore this yesterday but close enough
> 
> Cardi- Easy Pickins
> Skirt is actually part of a dress which I transformed into a skirt and I don't even remember where its from lol- paired with a plain black wife beater
> Belt: Torrid
> Tights- Avenue
> Boots- Avenue
> Scarf- Street vendor in SoHo



Girl.. you look faboosh!!! I think we have very similar style and even a similar body type... I can look at you and see how these outfits would look on me... lol


Hope thats not to stalkerish!


----------



## AshleyEileen

LunaLove said:


> yup, those are the ones. let me say again, i had a very difficult time getting them on me the first couple times. the stretchy part is stretched to the max AND i did slightly bust one of the seams. also, if you have short legs they kinda bunch up at the bottom near the ankle. i also got them when they were on sale last year so it was still worth it for me. oh, and these are NOT water/snow proof.



It might be worth a try for me. What size shoe do you wear? I was thinking if I went with an 11, they would fit my calves and be a bit big in the toe box. I think I'm willing to deal with it.


----------



## nykspree8

LunaLove said:


> oh, and these are NOT water/snow proof.



lul, my ex would wear uggs in the snow, i was like wtf is wrong with you do those look snow proof to you??? I know yours aren't uggs, but i'm sure they share the same deteriorating properties when walking through snow lol.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you.


----------



## Tania

So this is what I'm wearing right now... 

I FINALLY finished my gown for the Congress of Vienna Ball tomorrow. I'm supposed to be Princess Ekaterina Bagration, aka "The Naked Angel" and "The White Pussycat." Yeah, she was a slut (LULZ).

At any rate, the dress itself went together quickly, but not without some incident. My GOOD regency corset is still to small for me, and the stays pattern I wanted to use for this project wouldn't fit my boobs. So, I had to create the gown sans-underpinnings. That bugged the crap out of me initially, but I've gotten over it. I was also annoyed by the fact that the silk sari I used to create the gown was a kind of un-1814 shade of purple, but whatever. The princess was flashy and ostentations, so I've gotten over the color, too. I think the dress works pretty well for what it has to accomplish tomorrow! 

Excuse the lack of period hair; I'll have it up with a piece for the event! 

View attachment IMG_0065.JPG


View attachment IMG_0064.JPG


View attachment IMG_0062.JPG


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> So this is what I'm wearing right now...
> 
> I FINALLY finished my gown for the Congress of Vienna Ball tomorrow. I'm supposed to be Princess Ekaterina Bagration, aka "The Naked Angel" and "The White Pussycat." Yeah, she was a slut (LULZ).
> 
> At any rate, the dress itself went together quickly, but not without some incident. My GOOD regency corset is still to small for me, and the stays pattern I wanted to use for this project wouldn't fit my boobs. So, I had to create the gown sans-underpinnings. That bugged the crap out of me initially, but I've gotten over it. I was also annoyed by the fact that the silk sari I used to create the gown was a kind of un-1814 shade of purple, but whatever. The princess was flashy and ostentations, so I've gotten over the color, too. I think the dress works pretty well for what it has to accomplish tomorrow!
> 
> Excuse the lack of period hair; I'll have it up with a piece for the event!



gorgoeus! have you ever made an empire dress (I almost thought this was one except for the "belt piece")? I know you are a fellow Jane Austen girl:happy:


----------



## Tania

Thanks!

This is a regency/empire gown, with the frock (buttoned) back and everything. Some of them had sashes.  This one isn't tremendously 1814-correct, though - the purple and the fact that I'm not corsetted being the main things. :/

I have an AWESOME pink batiste gown and black velvet spencer that make a great 1811ish impression, though. Still too small for me to fit into. 

View attachment main.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is a regency/empire gown, with the frock (buttoned) back and everything. Some of them had sashes.  This one isn't tremendously 1814-correct, though - the purple and the fact that I'm not corsetted being the main things. :/
> 
> I have an AWESOME pink batiste gown and black velvet spencer that make a great 1811ish impression, though. Still too small for me to fit into.




oh my gosh! how beautiful:wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

I bought this top in the average size section of Target yesterday for $18, quite pleased with it- might go back and see if they have similiar ones.

Also- I'm all about the big gaudy accessories recently, so I would like to introduce to you: my Bling Ring, and my Pimp Watch. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-10-11 at 12.46.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-10-11 at 12.47 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-10-11 at 12.49.jpg


----------



## Tania

Thank you, fat9276. 

And BOBBI omigosh. Very cute. You and I are twins now, with your awesome Bettie bangs!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania said:


> Thank you, fat9276.
> 
> And BOBBI omigosh. Very cute. You and I are twins now, with your awesome Bettie bangs!



I love my betti bangs  could do with giving them a trim, but they're so much easier to manage than I though they would be!


----------



## succubus_dxb

alright, i realise this is picture overload, but i realised i hadnt posted pictures of my new skirt from City Chic, I love it. Stretch denim, with nice wee button details on one side. Really really comfy too 

View attachment Photo on 2010-10-11 at 14.18.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-10-11 at 14.18 #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-10-11 at 14.19 #2.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904

LillyBBBW said:


> O my gaaaaad, you look so cute I want to follow you! I love that purple sweater and the boots. :bounce:



Thanks Lilly!  I'm SO happy I found boots that fit this season!! 



Aust99 said:


> Girl.. you look faboosh!!! I think we have very similar style and even a similar body type... I can look at you and see how these outfits would look on me... lol
> 
> 
> Hope thats not to stalkerish!



Aw girly thank you!  And haha not stalkerish at all! I do that all the time when I look at clothes on people to get any idea of how things would work on me!


----------



## DeerVictory

dress: forever21
necklace: crafted. 
cardigan: modcloth
tights: addition elle
shoes: modcloth
hairpiece: whichgoose on Etsy. 
anti-cleavage pin: gifted.


----------



## Tania

I love that dress! Looks great with the necklace!

Okay, once again I apologize for the bad light/everything. My house is just not equipped with stretches of well-lit space, and the only full-length mirror we have is stuck on the effing garage door, in a pit of darkness we call the back hallway. Even the Cybershot can't fix that. 

This is a dress I got last month for eighteen bucks at the Liz Claiborne outlet in Vacaville. I had to tack up the hem, but otherwise it suits my needs. Not sure about the colors, but it's still so hot here that everybody's in spring and summer fashions until Hallowe'en, probably. I'm wearing it with my grandmother's pearls and my new Coach flats. 

View attachment DSC02004.JPG


View attachment DSC02001.JPG


View attachment DSC02000.JPG


----------



## succubus_dxb

18 bucks?! That's insanity! Beautiful fit on you, and lovely 'fresh' colours


----------



## Tania

Yes! Original MSRP was $119! It was the hem that did it, I think.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

The costume department from Mad Men called. They want their dress back.


----------



## Mishty

I took one of these with a timer, the other two of me sitting were a friends dumb move, but you can see what I'm wearing...so here goes:


Shirt - Salvation Army
Boyfriend Cardigan - Derek Heart
Shoes - Hot Tomato
Mess. Bag - American Eagle
"boyfriend" Jeans - Lane Bryant 

View attachment IMG_125222.jpg


View attachment IMG_1255dd.jpg


View attachment IMG_1254.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> I bought this top in the average size section of Target yesterday for $18, quite pleased with it- might go back and see if they have similiar ones.
> 
> Also- I'm all about the big gaudy accessories recently, so I would like to introduce to you: my Bling Ring, and my Pimp Watch.



alllllright, that's it! enough of you and looking so cute that I have envy 

btw Bobbi I love your fringe (or as we Americans call them: bangs)


----------



## AuntHen

Mishty said:


> I took one of these with a timer, the other two of me sitting were a friends dumb move, but you can see what I'm wearing...so here goes:
> 
> 
> Shirt - Salvation Army
> Boyfriend Cardigan - Derek Heart
> Shoes - Hot Tomato
> Mess. Bag - American Eagle
> "boyfriend" Jeans - Lane Bryant




what???!! ahhh you think you're too cute to dance? haha

Yer perty Bama!


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> I love that dress! Looks great with the necklace!
> 
> Okay, once again I apologize for the bad light/everything. My house is just not equipped with stretches of well-lit space, and the only full-length mirror we have is stuck on the effing garage door, in a pit of darkness we call the back hallway. Even the Cybershot can't fix that.
> 
> This is a dress I got last month for eighteen bucks at the Liz Claiborne outlet in Vacaville. I had to tack up the hem, but otherwise it suits my needs. Not sure about the colors, but it's still so hot here that everybody's in spring and summer fashions until Hallowe'en, probably. I'm wearing it with my grandmother's pearls and my new Coach flats.




sorry peeps I should be multi-quoting 

you are straight from TCM and into Dims... I loooove it! Sassy and retro, woot!:happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

fat9276 said:


> alllllright, that's it! enough of you and looking so cute that I have envy
> 
> btw Bobbi I love your fringe (or as we Americans call them: bangs)



you are just the sweetest xxxx


----------



## succubus_dxb

ok...i'm being a camwhore. I'm aware. But i've bought myself my new nautical wardrobe and i feel rather flash.

Shirt- hoochie dress tucked in - $20 from 'femme' on Swanston street, melbourne

skirt- City Chic- $60 I think

shoes- $25 Payless shoes 

Hair flowers- Lincraft craft store - i then attached to hair slides - $2.95 each 

View attachment Photo on 2010-10-13 at 14.55.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-10-13 at 14.55 #4.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-10-13 at 14.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Do your thing Bobbie!! Looking fantastic...


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Do your thing Bobbie!! Looking fantastic...






I can't tell you how happy I am that all of you beautiful stylish women have been telling me lovely things and giving me rep


----------



## Cynthia

It's my 300,000th cheap headband -- only $1.  I was feeling very comfy and girly today, wearing this and Mary Jane heels. 

View attachment Headband.jpg


----------



## Tania

LOVE the hairdo, Bobbi. Very chic, and red hairflowers are ALWAYS groovy for brunettes!

Cynthia, love the whole look. SUPER cute.

And SQUEEMYGOSH, my DKNY dress came today! Wearin' it to teach in tonight! The dress itself doesn't look different than it did in the dressing room photo, but I put it together with different shoes and accessories.  Forever 21 cardigan, great-aunt's husband's mother's maenad cameo, gold hoops I've had since I was like, eight, my yellow Torrid hairflower, and my new Coach flats. 

Picture quality not so good, I know; included the ghosty ones because the side view effect was kinda cool and the one with the Francine Ann cameo is PRESH.  

View attachment IMG_0071.JPG


View attachment IMG_0070.JPG


View attachment IMG_0069.JPG


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## archivaltype

Saoirse said:


>



ack these are so effing awesome!! did you make them??


----------



## Saoirse

archivaltype said:


> ack these are so effing awesome!! did you make them??



I bought them. I wish I had the patience to make things! The tag says they were hand made in Pakistan and I bought them at a local general store. They're so comfy!


----------



## Weeze

I'm wearing a black tank top and black leggings... 

AND

a purple sweater with rhinestone buttons, purple and gray leg warmers and socks with glittery snowmen.


----------



## Tania

Today I wore:

- New F21 sweater
- LB Cami
- Torrid skirt
- Claire's hair poppy
- Tarina Tarantino Cheshire Cat necklace
- We Love Colors Tights
- New uggs! 

View attachment IMG_0073.JPG


View attachment IMG_0077.JPG


View attachment IMG_0089.JPG


----------



## sarie

well this was on saturday, but i wanted to share anyway

wearing xhilaration brogues (four dollars!!!), r&j skinny jean, mensa tee, and pure energy blazer. 

View attachment yay.JPG


----------



## sarie

running around to questionable stores trying to find a shirt i made up in my head to complete my birthday outfit! eeek

avenue boots, old navy cardi, target v neck. nothing really exciting D:

edit: plus purple nail lacquer in honour of spirit day. fckh8. 

View attachment photo9.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

That hairdo of yours is neat. I oughta try it sometime but I bet I couldn't pull it off like you do...


----------



## sarie

cherylharrell said:


> That hairdo of yours is neat. I oughta try it sometime but I bet I couldn't pull it off like you do...


you totally could! clearly i don't actually 'pull it off' according to the random girl that blatantly pointed at me and talked trash to her friend about my pigknots (i'm assuming, maybe she just didn't like me in general for no reason) at the grocery store. grr people are assholes. my hair is pretty long so sometimes i just like it out of my face. i always used to do pigknots but i took it to the next level with the super high ones and get mixed reviews! you should definitely do it! :>


----------



## Famouslastwords

sarie said:


> you totally could! clearly i don't actually 'pull it off' according to the random girl that blatantly pointed at me and talked trash to her friend about my pigknots (i'm assuming, maybe she just didn't like me in general for no reason) at the grocery store. grr people are assholes. my hair is pretty long so sometimes i just like it out of my face. i always used to do pigknots but i took it to the next level with the super high ones and get mixed reviews! you should definitely do it! :>



Don't listen to that jerk. Your hair is awesome.


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> Today I wore:
> 
> - New F21 sweater
> - LB Cami
> - Torrid skirt
> - Claire's hair poppy
> - Tarina Tarantino Cheshire Cat necklace
> - We Love Colors Tights
> - New uggs!




you must give me this sweater ASAP!! 

** and give me the uggs while you are at it


----------



## Tania

I'll leave 'em to ya in my will. ;D


----------



## LunaLove

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Well this is disappointing...How many inches are your calves if you don't mind me asking?



give or take 21 inches, pure muscle so there's no squishy fat for any boot smaller.


----------



## cherylharrell

I'll have to try doing my hair like that sometime and see. They shouldn't be dogging your hair like that. Don't they know big girls look better?


----------



## DeerVictory

scarf: h&m
dress: btssb
cardigan: urban outfitters
belt: torrid
shoes: urban outfitters
socks: h&m


----------



## Paul

DeerVictory said:


> scarf: h&m
> dress: btssb
> cardigan: urban outfitters
> belt: torrid
> shoes: urban outfitters
> socks: h&m



DeerVictory I don't think you can ever take a bad photograph.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yes, looks good on you...


----------



## sarie

eee! deervictory, you are the cutest human <3
__

this is me before my birthday party on friday. the lighting is shit, but you get the idea. my mom and i made the tulle skirt, black crew neck tee from target, necklace from forever, combat boots by unlisted 

View attachment tulle.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

I got my HolyClothing shirt in the mail today. A week before expected. I had to put it on. It's so long i could wear it as a dress. (i have shorts on under there) It's a little big on me. I should have gone for a 4x but i love it still and i can play with the tie to make it a little snugger.


----------



## Paul

sarie said:


> eee! deervictory, you are the cutest human <3
> __
> 
> this is me before my birthday party on friday. the lighting is shit, but you get the idea. my mom and i made the tulle skirt, black crew neck tee from target, necklace from forever, combat boots by unlisted



Sarie this is a good look for you. You look adorable.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I got my HolyClothing shirt in the mail today. A week before expected. I had to put it on. It's so long i could wear it as a dress. (i have shorts on under there) It's a little big on me. I should have gone for a 4x but i love it still and i can play with the tie to make it a little snugger.


You look like an angel. The dress is beautiful and the color is really vivid.


----------



## cherylharrell

Lovin that Holy Clothing dress on you. That looks so cool!


----------



## DeerVictory

dress: innocent world
cardigan: forever21
scarf: h&m
socks: sockdreams
shoes: urban outfitters
necklace: gifted


----------



## succubus_dxb

DeerVictory - you are just the cutest thing. 


Can someone rep her for me please? 
:kiss2:


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> DeerVictory - you are just the cutest thing.
> 
> 
> Can someone rep her for me please?
> :kiss2:




Got her for both of us.... 

Bobbie, I'm addicted to ASOS... help me!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Got her for both of us....
> 
> Bobbie, I'm addicted to ASOS... help me!



Nat, I go through phases of going on asos EVERYDAY, and making a shopping bag. If there's stuff i realllllly like after a few weeks i might cave. You should get a shitty job like mine so you can't afford asos! haha


----------



## thirtiesgirl

DeerVictory said:


> scarf: h&m
> dress: btssb
> cardigan: urban outfitters
> belt: torrid
> shoes: urban outfitters
> socks: h&m



Absolutely adorbs, Deer. I love the fair isle prints with yellow and white/off-white, especially with those UO shoes. Cozy and fresh at the same time.


----------



## DeerVictory

dress and cardigan: f21
boots: Sears
belt: thrifted


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> You look like an angel. The dress is beautiful and the color is really vivid.





cherylharrell said:


> Lovin that Holy Clothing dress on you. That looks so cool!



Thanks  I wore it out on Tuesday with black leggings and my new boots. I felt done up but it was a bit warm for an 80 degree evening


----------



## cherylharrell

You look good in both pics. The outfits suit you...


----------



## The Orange Mage

(click for fullsize)

Top: Hot Topic
Jeans: True Religion - Cassidy Lace-Up Flared Jeans (new favorite!)
Shoes: Black chucks with red insides (not shown)


----------



## Tracyarts

" I got my HolyClothing shirt in the mail today. A week before expected. I had to put it on. It's so long i could wear it as a dress. "

I got that exact one, but in burgundy, and also found it to be a lot longer (and looser) than expected. It's been hanging in my closet while I try and decide what I want to do with it. Just wear it long and loose over leggings or a long straight skirt, try and alter it some for a better fit, or just sell it on to somebody else who can enjoy it. 

Tracy


----------



## Duchess of York

Tracyarts said:


> " I got my HolyClothing shirt in the mail today. A week before expected. I had to put it on. It's so long i could wear it as a dress. "
> 
> I got that exact one, but in burgundy, and also found it to be a lot longer (and looser) than expected. It's been hanging in my closet while I try and decide what I want to do with it. Just wear it long and loose over leggings or a long straight skirt, try and alter it some for a better fit, or just sell it on to somebody else who can enjoy it.
> 
> Tracy



That shirt is stunning! Is there any kind of "give" in the material? I would need it around my stomach area.


----------



## Punkin1024

Hunter green cotton/jersey pants, golden yellow long-sleeve t-shirt, olive/brown plaid flannel shirt (as a jacket) and creme colored over the calf socks and tan scruffy slippers. Yup, I'm in comfy, cool weather weekend clothes.


----------



## Tracyarts

" That shirt is stunning! Is there any kind of "give" in the material? I would need it around my stomach area. "

It's made from woven rayon, so no stretch. But the way it's made, there is a lot of wiggle room. It's made more like a dress with two parts, a bodice and a skirt, just the skirt part is pretty short. The bodice part is not all that fitted and has a tie in the back so you can cinch the waist in a bit to get a good fit. The skirt part is flared and has a tiny bit of stretch because of the bias cut. It's somewhat fitted above the waist, but below the waist is extremely roomy. I guess it depends on where you need the room. Upper stomach, or lower? 

Tracy


----------



## Tania

Teaching owtfit for today! Eshakti dress, F21 cardigan, Tarina Tarantino necklace. Also wearing welovecolors tights in black and my ugggggggz, though you cannot see them.  

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-17 at 00.03.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-11-16 at 16.14.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I love your style, Tania.


----------



## Tania

Aww, thank you. :*


----------



## kayrae

That's an interesting neckline, Tania. Do you have any pics of the dress without the cardi?


----------



## Tania

It's the eShakti dress I bought last year! 

View attachment DSC01312.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> Teaching owtfit for today! Eshakti dress, F21 cardigan, Tarina Tarantino necklace. Also wearing welovecolors tights in black and my ugggggggz, though you cannot see them.



I love this sososososossososossososososososossososo much.


----------



## Tania

DeerVictory said:


> I love this sososososossososossososososososossososo much.



Thank you, dear!  :* You know I love your pretty outfits, too!


----------



## cherylharrell

Very stylish and retro looking on you.


----------



## AuntHen

my newest pair of "skinny" jeans  (yeah... I am standing on chairs haha.. I lay on them, crouch on them and apparently stand on them to get the "shot") hahaha I am a nerd!


----------



## Aust99

They look great!!! Great fit B!


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice jeans. They look good on you...


----------



## Tanuki

Dark pic but i love this outfit so very much <3 :blush: 

View attachment img_2269.jpg


----------



## graphicsgal

Old Navy khakis. Blue shirt...button down type thing. Cami. Warm socks. Very very cold here today. My friend who had GBS just gave me an awesome leather/furry jacket for my outerwear when I leave work today.


----------



## DeerVictory

dress: btssb
cardigan: h&m
scarf: h&m
hat: urban outfitters
shoes: urban outfitters
tights: we love colours
"I'm for Parks" pin: gift.


----------



## Aust99

DeerVictory said:


> dress: btssb
> cardigan: h&m
> scarf: h&m
> hat: urban outfitters
> shoes: urban outfitters
> tights: we love colours
> "I'm for Parks" pin: gift.



Adorable!:bow:


----------



## Paul

DeerVictory said:


> dress: btssb
> cardigan: h&m
> scarf: h&m
> hat: urban outfitters
> shoes: urban outfitters
> tights: we love colours
> "I'm for Parks" pin: gift.



OMG! Are you ever cute DeerVictory.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good as usual.


----------



## b0nnie

Tania said:


> It's the eShakti dress I bought last year!





DeerVictory said:


> dress: btssb
> cardigan: h&m
> scarf: h&m
> hat: urban outfitters
> shoes: urban outfitters
> tights: we love colours
> "I'm for Parks" pin: gift.



I love that color of yellow on both of you, it looks so good :wubu:


I'm not wearing this right now, but I had it on early...so I hope that counts 

cardigan: Christopher & Banks
dress: Target 

View attachment new cell 024.jpg


----------



## sarie

a few outfits from the weekend/today

gray hooded shirt: target
black skinny pants: ave
boots: unlisted

sequined shirt: forever
jeans: r&j
blazer: pure energy
boots: unlisted

black slacks: ave
embellished tee: target
black cardigan: target
flats: urban

hope everyone had a great (and long!) weekend :> 

View attachment fit.JPG


----------



## Tania

b0nnie said:


> I love that color of yellow on both of you, it looks so good :wubu:
> 
> 
> I'm not wearing this right now, but I had it on early...so I hope that counts
> 
> cardigan: Christopher & Banks
> dress: Target



Thanks, b0nnie - that target dress is adorable!


----------



## sarie

it's colddd (kind of. well, for florida!)

avenue slacks
flats are some generic nordstrom brand, i think
green lb sweater (3/4 sleeves, deep v neck)
jl studio jacket
scarf by me :>

have a great weekend! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## Tad

DV, that dress is amazing on you, cut seems perfect for you  I have no issue with the complimentary hair colour, but I do kind of cringe at the thought of what it must take to go from dark brown to that shade--how much work did that take?!?


----------



## DeerVictory

Tad said:


> DV, that dress is amazing on you, cut seems perfect for you  I have no issue with the complimentary hair colour, but I do kind of cringe at the thought of what it must take to go from dark brown to that shade--how much work did that take?!?



Well, I bleached it twice (from black to blonde-orange, plus about an inch and a half of roots) so I could dye it the blue shade I had before. A month later, I added red and blue to make it purple. A month after that, I bleached it twice again to get it to an orange-blonde (at the tips) and almost-white at the root, then applied atomic turquoise to it. So it wasn't as much work as I thought it would be, and my hair isn't terrible yet. But I have a feeling it probably will be completely fried after a few more bleach-jobs.


----------



## Tania

I'm surprised it lifted this much in just a few months!

The main reason I keep hesitating to go back to black is the agony I went through stripping out the stubborn orange remainders. :/ It didn't work and I ended up having to chop it all off. :'(


----------



## AuntHen

sarie said:


> it's colddd (kind of. well, for florida!)
> 
> avenue slacks
> flats are some generic nordstrom brand, i think
> green lb sweater (3/4 sleeves, deep v neck)
> jl studio jacket
> scarf by me :>
> 
> have a great weekend!




I love your Sgt Pepper jacket... too cute! :happy:

and yes, it is cold right now for FL!


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> I'm surprised it lifted this much in just a few months!
> 
> The main reason I keep hesitating to go back to black is the agony I went through stripping out the stubborn orange remainders. :/ It didn't work and I ended up having to chop it all off. :'(



My boyfriend actually bleached it for me using Shoppers Drug Mart bleach, haha. The first time we bleached it, it went fine. Then we did the second round the same night and I was like, "why are you doing this to me? i thought you loved me?       ". 

I do have that orangey-remains. I think it helped that my roots were so long when I initially bleached it though.


----------



## CastingPearls

DeerVictory said:


>


That hair color makes you look like a mermaid. Cute.


----------



## Gingembre

DeerVictory said:


>



That dress in WONDEROUS! Where is it from?

And the hair is beautiful


----------



## DeerVictory

Gingembre said:


> That dress in WONDEROUS! Where is it from?
> 
> And the hair is beautiful



Thank you! The dress is vintage, sadly. I stole it from my highschool drama room (which is essentially a collection of clothes from Value Village because my school had no budget for things like that). 

My heart always sinks when I see a really cute dress on someone else and find out that its vintage, haha. I'm always all, "but I want oonnneeee.  "


----------



## Gingembre

DeerVictory said:


> Thank you! The dress is vintage, sadly. I stole it from my highschool drama room (which is essentially a collection of clothes from Value Village because my school had no budget for things like that).
> 
> My heart always sinks when I see a really cute dress on someone else and find out that its vintage, haha. I'm always all, "but I want oonnneeee.  "



Ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sarie

yayy saturday! why not dress like a crazy person! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Tanuki

sarie said:


> yayy saturday! why not dress like a crazy person!



I love this look, So much fun and cute too :happy:


----------



## Sydney Vicious

Bootcut jeans from Lane Bryant, a 'Save the Ta-Ta's' black tshirt from Torrid, moccasins from DSW (men's.... damn these big feet!!), and bra/undies from torrid!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Khakis of the incorrect size from Target (thank you world for having the closest existing size to me be a 30x32 when I really need a 27x34) and a "small" red polo shirt (again, too big)

my corporate slave outfit


----------



## maffionista

What I wore yesterday.


----------



## Aust99

maffionista said:


> What I wore yesterday.


Heart this! Welcome...


----------



## sarie

maffionista said:


> What I wore yesterday.



seriously beautiful! lanvin <3 h&m tote <333


----------



## succubus_dxb

maffionista said:


> What I wore yesterday.



AWESOME! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## The Orange Mage

(click to make bigger, but 
not in the way some on 
this forum would think )

Okay, someone wanted to see the peacoat, so here you go! My absolute favorite outfit of the moment. Taken a few days ago.

Shirt: Brown Raglan Henley ($12, Target)
Jeans: True Religion Cassidy Lace-Up Jeans ($50 shipped, eBay)
Shoes: Black w/ Red accents Converse Chucks ($13, Outlet Store)
Coat: Merona Men's Peacoat ($50, Target)


----------



## Tania

Snappy coat!


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll are all looking good there. I bet the scarf Sari (I hope I spelled it right) was hand knit by you. I'm a crocheter who recently learned how to knit. I need to knit me one but right now I'm too busy crocheting and knitting stuff for my folks...


----------



## b0nnie

maffionista said:


> What I wore yesterday.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love the hat and gloves


----------



## HottiMegan

It's almost noon and i'm still in my cotton nightgown.. i am not very motivated to get dressed since i'm probably not leaving the house until this evening. Jammies are so comfy!


----------



## b0nnie

Dress: thrifted
Pink shirt: Walmart
Jean Jacket: Cato
Button: Gift from my nephew 
Shoes: Lowtop black on black Converse 

View attachment DSC00058 (3).JPG


View attachment DSC00060 (3).JPG


View attachment new cell 037.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

DeerVictory said:


> Well, I bleached it twice (from black to blonde-orange, plus about an inch and a half of roots) so I could dye it the blue shade I had before. A month later, I added red and blue to make it purple. A month after that, I bleached it twice again to get it to an orange-blonde (at the tips) and almost-white at the root, then applied atomic turquoise to it. So it wasn't as much work as I thought it would be, and my hair isn't terrible yet. But I have a feeling it probably will be completely fried after a few more bleach-jobs.



Do you use manic panic? So do you have a tint brush? What is that exactly? I bought some hot pink hair dye so I could do my hair at home and it's got all these instructions about putting it in a bowl and brushing it in your hair with a tint brush and combing it through your hair. I'm like wha.....?


----------



## cherylharrell

Ditto on the pj's. When I'm at home and not going anywhere it's what I wear around the house. No need to dress if I'm not going anywhere. I have on old bummy pj's now. The pants are flannel with apples on them and say apple picking time. LOL...


----------



## DeerVictory

Famouslastwords said:


> Do you use manic panic? So do you have a tint brush? What is that exactly? I bought some hot pink hair dye so I could do my hair at home and it's got all these instructions about putting it in a bowl and brushing it in your hair with a tint brush and combing it through your hair. I'm like wha.....?




I used Atomic Turquoise from Manic Panic. My boyfriend had a tint brush from another dye kit that he used for the first like five minutes, but at some point, he was like, "fuck it" and just used his hands by dipping it in the dye and spreading it on sections of hair. I would recommend having someone help you with it if at all possible. He did put it into a bowl and mix it up though. I don't know why, but I imagine it was for a reason.


----------



## thatgirl08

I've used Manic Panic a lot (on myself and on other people) and never used a brush. I just dipped my fingers in the little pot of dye and rubbed it on my hair basically and it came out fine. You really don't need a brush, especially if you're doing your whole head because you basically just need to massage it through all of your hair to make sure it's all covered. I used to do a blue stripe in me & my best friends hair and I didn't even use a brush for that.. I'd just separate it, clip the hair around it up and then spread it on the one chunk.


----------



## peoplelike

I am wearing boots today..


----------



## Sweetnlow

I like this outfit! It's so me!


----------



## Tania

Great colors and love the leggings!


----------



## MisticalMisty

My new blue and white snowflake pajama pants, a sweat shirt and my socks from bath and body. I really need about 10 more pairs!


----------



## Tania

Nothing new, but I do adore this outfit.  

View attachment IMG_0247.JPG


----------



## Sweetnlow

Tania said:


> Nothing new, but I do adore this outfit.



I love the top and it it suits you very much.


----------



## Tania

Thank you!


----------



## Famouslastwords

According to weather.com it's 10 degrees out feels like -6 and I'm wearing sweatpants, socks and nothing else, not even a bra.


Gotta love central heating. Didn't have the pleasure in California so we literally froze our balls off in the winter, plus our apartment wasn't energy efficent as it wasn't well insulated and the windows were just crap. So I love our new energy efficient apartment that allows me to be naked in the winter!


----------



## LillyBBBW

thatgirl08 said:


> I've used Manic Panic a lot (on myself and on other people) and never used a brush. I just dipped my fingers in the little pot of dye and rubbed it on my hair basically and it came out fine. You really don't need a brush, especially if you're doing your whole head because you basically just need to massage it through all of your hair to make sure it's all covered. I used to do a blue stripe in me & my best friends hair and I didn't even use a brush for that.. I'd just separate it, clip the hair around it up and then spread it on the one chunk.



Same here. I've never used a brush to color my hair at all. I don't use it for shampoo and conditioner, why would I use it for my hair? Seems a waste of time. I get better saturation of the product without it.


----------



## b0nnie

Cardigan: Gift...I think Kmart
Dress: Aeropostale
Shoes: Walmart
Headband: Target 

View attachment DSC00150 - Copy.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Dress by Rennar, necklace by Silhouettes, ring by Adorn Me, belt by Torrid, thigh-highs by Hips and Curves, and flats by Payless .


----------



## cherylharrell

You both look good there. I wore on Christmas new pjs my folks gave me for Christmas. No one was coming over so no need to wear regular clothes as it was just me and my folks...


----------



## AmazingAmy

b0nnie said:


> Cardigan: Gift...I think Kmart
> Dress: Aeropostale
> Shoes: Walmart
> Headband: Target



That dress is beautiful Bonnie, what material is it made of? I've wanted one like that for ages!



CastingPearls said:


> Dress by Rennar, necklace by Silhouettes, ring by Adorn Me, belt by Torrid, thigh-highs by Hips and Curves, and flats by Payless.



You are so infinitely classy - I love that colour red, and your hair is beautiful btw!


----------



## b0nnie

AmazingAmy said:


> That dress is beautiful Bonnie, what material is it made of? I've wanted one like that for ages!



Thank you :happy: Its just cotton with a metallic thread


----------



## Paul

b0nnie said:


> Cardigan: Gift...I think Kmart
> Dress: Aeropostale
> Shoes: Walmart
> Headband: Target



b0nnie,
That picture is wonderful...post more  !


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Dress by Rennar, necklace by Silhouettes, ring by Adorn Me, belt by Torrid, thigh-highs by Hips and Curves, and flats by Payless .




WOW!!! You are a knockout!!


----------



## Tania

Both very pretty outfits! <3

I wore my new dress to a party at friends' house.  

View attachment 165560_1737927643980_1112302973_2020202_461825_n.jpg


----------



## b0nnie

Paul said:


> b0nnie,
> That picture is wonderful...post more  !



thank you



Tania said:


> Both very pretty outfits! <3
> 
> I wore my new dress to a party at friends' house.



Super cute dress...are those flowers on it?


----------



## Tania

Yes! I posted the Torrid webcatalog photo on the "what crap you overspent on today" thread if you want to see a better pic of the fabric.


----------



## Tania

Hey, it's more shit from Tania!

I picked up the second Torrid dress today and have been wearing it around like a dork. 

View attachment IMG_0429.JPG


View attachment IMG_0425.JPG


----------



## Anjula

Ive just came back to my flat so Im wearing my new year eve outfit 

simple black skirt,white tank tshirt and adidas originals blouse


----------



## CastingPearls

wore this yesterday

Blue jeweled handkerchief-hem tank from Woman Within ellos collection, Wrap jacket from Silhouettes, Leggings from Ulla Popkin, tennis necklace and rings from Santa Claus, Earrings from Avon and socks from Sock Dreams


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

CastingPearls said:


> wore this yesterday
> 
> Blue jeweled handkerchief-hem tank from Woman Within ellos collection, Wrap jacket from Silhouettes, Leggings from Ulla Popkin, tennis necklace and rings from Santa Claus, Earrings from Avon and socks from Sock Dreams



Hey pretty girl, u look fab! Love that color blue on you.


----------



## Tania

Yes, that's definitely a great blue for you, CP. Very groovy outfit.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Tania said:


> Hey, it's more shit from Tania!
> 
> I picked up the second Torrid dress today and have been wearing it around like a dork.



I absolutely love this dress and think it really suits you, Tania, you work it so well. I think I speak for everyone when I see GET A CLEARER PICTURE! I want to see more of it's glory on you. 




Anjula said:


> Ive just came back to my flat so Im wearing my new year eve outfit
> 
> simple black skirt,white tank tshirt and adidas originals blouse



This is cute. I really like your shorts with those tights (awesome pattern!)... also, nice mirror!



CastingPearls said:


> wore this yesterday
> 
> Blue jeweled handkerchief-hem tank from Woman Within ellos collection, Wrap jacket from Silhouettes, Leggings from Ulla Popkin, tennis necklace and rings from Santa Claus, Earrings from Avon and socks from Sock Dreams



I agree with Katerina, the blue really sets off your blonde. You looked great for New Year!


----------



## sylviasanders

I'm wearing a Tom Rebl long sleeved striped polo shirt, along with a navy Diesel Jeans and Dsquared sneakers


----------



## penguin

I'm not wearing it _right_ now, but I did have it on a few minutes ago. This is the dress I want to wear to my party on the weekend - what do you think? I really like the pattern and cut, but it's a lot bolder than what I usually go for, and it is a bit clingier than what I usually prefer, too. Excuse the messy room, 3 year olds aren't known for keeping things neat.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I'm not wearing it _right_ now, but I did have it on a few minutes ago. This is the dress I want to wear to my party on the weekend - what do you think? I really like the pattern and cut, but it's a lot bolder than what I usually go for, and it is a bit clingier than what I usually prefer, too. Excuse the messy room, 3 year olds aren't known for keeping things neat.


I Love IT! P.S.--Great figure for that dress. Work it, sista!


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I Love IT! P.S.--Great figure for that dress. Work it, sista!



Thanks  Like I said, I don't normally go for so bold or clingy, but I'm feeling the need to give it a go. Next up is figuring out make up and hair...I'm so out of practice! Need to get back into making an effort.


----------



## Tania

I think it totally suits! Really cute!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I love it! I think it's really cute.


----------



## cherylharrell

I think it looks good on you. Enjoy the party!


----------



## penguin

thanks everyone! you're all giving me a good boost here  I'm thinking I might wear the fishnets with it too, lol.


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> I I really like the pattern and cut, but it's a lot bolder than what I usually go for, and it is a bit clingier than what I usually prefer, too.



That is absolutely correct, given that....



> This is the dress I want to wear to my party on the weekend



Parties are the exact time to be a bit bolder  (even moreso when you are in the toddler years, and probably end up with a lot of very practical clothes on a lot of the time--need to shake it up once in a while! Time to show off you, not [daughter]'s mom!)


----------



## succubus_dxb

I'm just sitting around the house just now, wearing my FOUR DOLLAR tank top from k-mart and my new shorts from City Chic. I haven't owned shorts since I was a child, so I was feeling particularly brave buying these. I wouldn't wear them out of the house without tights underneath, my legs are just too jiggly. But I like that they are high waisted and have some stretch to them.


PS. sorry for the tits-oot. I don't feel the need to wear bras when it's just me and the dogs, and they support my decision  

View attachment Photo on 2011-01-12 at 11.55.jpg


----------



## Tania

Good shorts, B!

I have a chronic light/spare photographer problem in my house, but that doesn't stop me from posting shit-quality photos.

I wore my new purple peacoat and denim capris from LBO along with my Igigi velvet obi, Torrid cherry tube top and cardigan, and Coach patent flats. Oh, and my new Coach purse!  

View attachment Photo on 2011-01-11 at 19.53 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-01-11 at 19.56.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-01-11 at 19.57.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-01-11 at 19.57 #2.jpg


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> Parties are the exact time to be a bit bolder  (even moreso when you are in the toddler years, and probably end up with a lot of very practical clothes on a lot of the time--need to shake it up once in a while! Time to show off you, not [daughter]'s mom!)



I really liked wearing it, so I think it's time to start incorporating more boldness into my daily life. You're right about the practical dressing up to now - but I've had enough! Time to let the gorgeous out properly


----------



## cherylharrell

I like the cherry tube top. And the purple coat and cardigan. Ya'll all got some nice stuff...


----------



## AmazingAmy

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm just sitting around the house just now, wearing my FOUR DOLLAR tank top from k-mart and my new shorts from City Chic. I haven't owned shorts since I was a child, so I was feeling particularly brave buying these. I wouldn't wear them out of the house without tights underneath, my legs are just too jiggly. But I like that they are high waisted and have some stretch to them.
> 
> PS. sorry for the tits-oot. I don't feel the need to wear bras when it's just me and the dogs, and they support my decision



Those shorts look very funky, a nice choice! And I know what you mean, I wish I was brave enough to do shorts without tights (or shorts at all, actually), but my thighs' jiggling is _immense_. I should try and YT fat girls walking in skimpy clothes on camera and see if it's as bad as I think it is... also, I seriously can't believe you're not wearing a bra. If only Dims allowed a bit of boob!



Tania said:


> I have a chronic light/spare photographer problem in my house, but that doesn't stop me from posting shit-quality photos.
> 
> I wore my new purple peacoat and denim capris from LBO along with my Igigi velvet obi, Torrid cherry tube top and cardigan, and Coach patent flats. Oh, and my new Coach purse!



That first outfit is adorable Tania and very inspirational. I've never been very adventurous in summer clothing before but seeing how good that assemblage is makes me want to try - I adore the cherris, the red, and the jeans are just plain old awesome. I also love the coat!

And can I say I think your house is absolutely beautiful? You have such class, woman. :bow:


----------



## Ashleyohtori

Tania said:


> Good shorts, B!
> 
> I have a chronic light/spare photographer problem in my house, but that doesn't stop me from posting shit-quality photos.
> 
> I wore my new purple peacoat and denim capris from LBO along with my Igigi velvet obi, Torrid cherry tube top and cardigan, and Coach patent flats. Oh, and my new Coach purse!



Tania! I love the new purse and coat! I love deep royal purple colors!


----------



## succubus_dxb

AmazingAmy said:


> I seriously can't believe you're not wearing a bra. If only Dims allowed a bit of boob!



I love you. Your cheque is in the mail.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm wearing a huge oversized mauve tee shirt that could probably fit two of me. Paired with that some super stretchy, very short lavender shorts and white fuzzy slippers. A fashion faux pas if i ever saw one. It's my i'm doing housework and don't care outfit


----------



## Surlysomething

Tania said:


> Good shorts, B!
> 
> I have a chronic light/spare photographer problem in my house, but that doesn't stop me from posting shit-quality photos.
> 
> I wore my new purple peacoat and denim capris from LBO along with my Igigi velvet obi, Torrid cherry tube top and cardigan, and Coach patent flats. Oh, and my new Coach purse!




Super-cute in everything!


----------



## Tania

Thanks, my friends. :* The God of the Cans wouldn't let me reciprocate the reps, but consider yourselves "backatcha'd." 

Oh and Amy, I can only take partial credit for this room - but I'm glad you like it. :*


----------



## archivaltype

CastingPearls said:


> wore this yesterday
> 
> Blue jeweled handkerchief-hem tank from Woman Within ellos collection, Wrap jacket from Silhouettes, Leggings from Ulla Popkin, tennis necklace and rings from Santa Claus, Earrings from Avon and socks from Sock Dreams


Can I say how much I love your hair? Seriously fierce! :wubu:


----------



## sarie

happy new year, everyone!

i was pretty happy with this random fit. in love with my dolce vita for target oxfords (on sale for 15usd!)

lb black slacks
jessica london ruffle blouse
thrifted belt
target cardi
dolce vita for target oxfords

hope everyone has a great weekend! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## AmazingAmy

sarie said:


> happy new year, everyone!
> 
> i was pretty happy with this random fit. in love with my dolce vita for target oxfords (on sale for 15usd!)
> 
> lb black slacks
> jessica london ruffle blouse
> thrifted belt
> target cardi
> dolce vita for target oxfords
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend!



Woooow. So beautiful!


----------



## succubus_dxb

sarie said:


> happy new year, everyone!
> 
> i was pretty happy with this random fit. in love with my dolce vita for target oxfords (on sale for 15usd!)
> 
> lb black slacks
> jessica london ruffle blouse
> thrifted belt
> target cardi
> dolce vita for target oxfords
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend!



Not sure if I've told you before - you're hot shit! :kiss2:


----------



## sarie

you two made my day! thanks so much <3


----------



## Ashleyohtori

sarie said:


> happy new year, everyone!
> 
> i was pretty happy with this random fit. in love with my dolce vita for target oxfords (on sale for 15usd!)
> 
> lb black slacks
> jessica london ruffle blouse
> thrifted belt
> target cardi
> dolce vita for target oxfords
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend!



Wow! Love the outfit! I love the shoes! I tried them on in Target and they were just far too uncomfortable to walk in....


----------



## Surlysomething

A funny for all you fashionistas!


----------



## Tania

Dude, they forgot the Juicy velour!


----------



## penguin

Right now I'm only wearing a towel. I don't think it's very fashionable.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tania said:


> Dude, they forgot the Juicy velour!


 

The list is endless, eh? Haha.


----------



## HayleeRose

Surlysomething said:


> A funny for all you fashionistas!



I like leggings, and just cause someone lables them "bad fashion" makes no difference to me. They are on my legs, covers my ass, and fit, thats about the only requirments I have for pants.


----------



## cherylharrell

I agree with ya. I say leggings are okay. They sure make dresses and skirts comfier...


----------



## Tania

Don't worry, it's just a joke. I wore leggings as pants today. CAPRI leggings. With Uggs. Awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

HayleeRose said:


> I like leggings, and just cause someone lables them "bad fashion" makes no difference to me. They are on my legs, covers my ass, and fit, thats about the only requirments I have for pants.


 

Just a funny cartoon.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I only wear leggings and jeggings nowadays. They're just comfier and more versatile than jeans... also love my Uggs. I got them out of necessity as a lot of shoes have given me blisters and swelling over the years, so a couple of months of wearing Uggs have really healed my feet. I also paid for proper ones as the heel and insole don't collapse, and they have better insulation than fakes.

I also like deep v-neck t-shirts on a guy. I think it's a bit shallow to be put off by the sight of what most people have, man or woman... LOL at the picture anyway. 

Right now I'm wearing a new pair of slippers pair of polka dot fleece pyjama bottoms I bought from Asda earlier. I freaking love them and plan to get more!


----------



## CastingPearls

A white camisole, a navy alpine hoodie sweater with white snowflakes and heather gray leggings. Also gray harajuku socks from Sock Dreams.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> A white camisole, a navy alpine hoodie sweater with white snowflakes and heather gray leggings. Also gray harajuku socks from Sock Dreams.



That sounds awesome. I never did find the perfect snowflake jumper, but I really love how Winter knits look. And hoorah for Sock Dreams!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow, I guess people have lost their sense of humour in this thread. 

Lame-O.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Fashion is SERIOUS BUSINESS. 

As a guy I personally wouldn't do the super-low v-neck thing.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Surlysomething said:


> Wow, I guess people have lost their sense of humour in this thread.
> 
> Lame-O.



Chill, whose upset?


----------



## Surlysomething

AmazingAmy said:


> Chill, whose upset?


 
Chill? 

When people try and justify themselves over a cartoon joke, it's a pretty sad state of affairs. Haha.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Surlysomething said:


> Chill?
> 
> When people try and justify themselves over a cartoon joke, it's a pretty sad state of affairs. Haha.



:doh: I wasn't justifying myself, why the hell would I need to? You said it was a _joke _and I believed you, so why are you getting defensive? I guess the funny cartoon was actually your opinion, not just a cute picture you found. Sorry to offend your tastes by talking about my own fashion likes in a fashion thread.


----------



## penguin

My new purple dress  I don't normally like to wear sleeveless shirts or dresses, but lately I've thought, why the hell not?  I also took a picture of the cute undies I have on, but I'm not sure I'm ready to post that view yet


----------



## Surlysomething

AmazingAmy said:


> :doh: I wasn't justifying myself, why the hell would I need to? You said it was a _joke _and I believed you, so why are you getting defensive? I guess the funny cartoon was actually your opinion, not just a cute picture you found. Sorry to offend your tastes by talking about my own fashion likes in a fashion thread.


 

When you tell me to chill? Come on. 

It was supposed to be funny. * That is all.*


----------



## AmazingAmy

penguin said:


> My new purple dress  I don't normally like to wear sleeveless shirts or dresses, but lately I've thought, why the hell not?  I also took a picture of the cute undies I have on, but I'm not sure I'm ready to post that view yet



This is a great colour and looks beautiful on your figure, Penguin. :happy: I'm trying to pick up the courage to but something sleeveless, and this is certainly inspiring!

And I look forward to the day you're ready to post your undies.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> My new purple dress  I don't normally like to wear sleeveless shirts or dresses, but lately I've thought, why the hell not?  I also took a picture of the cute undies I have on, but I'm not sure I'm ready to post that view yet


Purple is YOUR color!


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> My new purple dress  I don't normally like to wear sleeveless shirts or dresses, but lately I've thought, why the hell not?  I also took a picture of the cute undies I have on, but I'm not sure I'm ready to post that view yet



very cute! I love purple  I came to the same conclusion on sleeveless stuff a few years ago. I am loving the freedom. (especially since it gets well over 100f in the summer!)


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> This is a great colour and looks beautiful on your figure, Penguin. :happy: I'm trying to pick up the courage to but something sleeveless, and this is certainly inspiring!
> 
> And I look forward to the day you're ready to post your undies.



Thank you! I have the same dress in black, but when I saw it in purple I had to grab it too. It's so comfortable and lightweight, which is great for this heat. I don't like my arms much, but I figure it's time to get over that.



CastingPearls said:


> Purple is YOUR color!


Thanks! It's my favourite colour (in case you couldn't guess by my favourite stone/daughter's name, hah), so I had to have this dress!



HottiMegan said:


> very cute! I love purple  I came to the same conclusion on sleeveless stuff a few years ago. I am loving the freedom. (especially since it gets well over 100f in the summer!)



It's been so hot the last few days, that while I wanted to look good, I also wanted to be comfortable when I went out last night. I'm so glad I went with the dress


----------



## Anjula

penguin said:


> My new purple dress  I don't normally like to wear sleeveless shirts or dresses, but lately I've thought, why the hell not?  I also took a picture of the cute undies I have on, but I'm not sure I'm ready to post that view yet



your hair! Im so jealous,so beautiful! And you look really good in this dress!


----------



## penguin

Anjula said:


> your hair! Im so jealous,so beautiful! And you look really good in this dress!



Thank you  It used to be a lot longer (at least another 12 or 13 inches), but that was too much work. I'm thinking of getting it cut again.


----------



## Anjula

penguin said:


> Thank you  It used to be a lot longer (at least another 12 or 13 inches), but that was too much work. I'm thinking of getting it cut again.



dont! you look so fabulous with them! What I would give for such a hair!


----------



## penguin

Anjula said:


> dont! you look so fabulous with them! What I would give for such a hair!



It's just so thick, and it's very hot here at the moment. It gets so much curlier when it's shorter (though nothing like the ringlets my daughter has), and it's easier to do things with. If my sister was still living up here I'd have had it cut by now, but she lives across the country now, so I'll be lazy and not get it done lol.


----------



## exponder

Fleece sport pants, and a blue tidye hoodie that I've worn all winter. I love the thing, it's like my armor lol


----------



## Paul

A lovely looking penguin.



penguin said:


> My new purple dress  I don't normally like to wear sleeveless shirts or dresses, but lately I've thought, why the hell not?  I also took a picture of the cute undies I have on, but I'm not sure I'm ready to post that view yet


----------



## mossystate

Hey Paul...whatcha wearing?

Me? Black yoga pants and a blue tee.


----------



## Aust99

Cheeta print mini skirt and black singlet.... a day at home preparing resources for new school year...


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you. I used to be afraid of wearing sleeveless stuff. I'd see cute sleeveless stuff and wish I could wear it. Finally I got tired of not being able to wear the cute sleeveless stuff. So I finally decided to start wearing sleeveless stuff and stop caring how I looked. I figured if folks don't like me in it then they are the ones with the problem and not me. So much happier now that I wear whatever I want...


----------



## big_lad27

Well at the moment I have on a Johnny Blaze hoody, Yankees beanie and baggy black Sean John joggers, my usuall dress code as I'm into hip-hop attire although I can do smart when I need to


----------



## Paul

Me, I'm wearing a blue and white (small checks) button down short sleeved shirt, no pants, boy leg grey coloured underwear and a pair of black socks as I sit in front of my iMac 24".

Thanks for asking. 



mossystate said:


> Hey Paul...whatcha wearing?
> 
> Me? Black yoga pants and a blue tee.


----------



## cherylharrell

Flannel pj's with hearts on them. And I'm eating yoghurt while reading on here.


----------



## CastingPearls

Today I'm a throwback from Flashdance. Top ponytail (although I look more like Pebbles Flintstone than Jennifer Beals), big flowery leaf green top with wide off the shoulder neckline over a black sports bra and black duh duh DUH leggings.


----------



## The Orange Mage

CastingPearls said:


> Today I'm a throwback from Flashdance. Top ponytail (although I look more like Pebbles Flintstone than Jennifer Beals), big flowery leaf green top with wide off the shoulder neckline over a black sports bra and black duh duh DUH leggings.



Where the hell are your pants?

I kid, I kid!


----------



## CastingPearls

The Orange Mage said:


> Where the hell are your pants?
> 
> I kid, I kid!


LOL I know! I know!

I dress to please myself. If you get to see it, it's a gift, not a right.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've spent the last couple of years wearing old shorts and t-shirts for bed, so decided it was time something a little more snuggle-worthy. The pyjama bottoms are made of fleece and are so comfy I've bought two extra pairs to wear for in the daytime too. They're the kind of thing that makes me ridiculously happy when I wear them!








​


----------



## cherylharrell

I like those pj's.


----------



## Bananaspills

This is my new outfit from the Simply Be sale... I wore it for the first time today and felt very girly!


----------



## Aust99

VERY cute... I love your boots.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you...


----------



## AmazingAmy

The pelt of my enemies.


----------



## Bananaspills

AmazingAmy said:


> The pelt of my enemies.



:bow::bow::bow:
And it really suits you madam!


----------



## b0nnie

Not what I'm wearing right now, but what I wore last night.

Dress: Target
Shoes: Melrose
Belt: Cato 

View attachment dims.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> The pelt of my enemies.



I must be tired. I read that as the pelt of your enemas and REALLY DID NOT WANT TO KNOW MORE.


Except I kind of did.


----------



## Gingembre

b0nnie said:


> Not what I'm wearing right now, but what I wore last night.
> 
> Dress: Target
> Shoes: Melrose
> Belt: Cato



Oooh Bonnie, you look great!


----------



## Tania

Grosgrain ribbon cardigan from LB, Loop 18 cuffed denim capris, a peony hairflower I made, Tarina Tarantino cheshire cat necklace, and my new 'Vogs.  

View attachment IMG_0487.JPG


----------



## AmazingAmy

Tania said:


> Grosgrain ribbon cardigan from LB, Loop 18 cuffed denim capris, a peony hairflower I made, Tarina Tarantino cheshire cat necklace, and my new 'Vogs.



Ah, those crops again. :wubu: Want!


----------



## sarie

b0nnie and tania! you both look great 

happy monday everyone - fingies crossed for a quicklike week

blazer and tank: target
skirt: forever
boots: jessica london, i think 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## b0nnie

Gingembre said:


> Oooh Bonnie, you look great!



Thank you :happy:



sarie said:


> b0nnie and tania! you both look great
> 
> happy monday everyone - fingies crossed for a quicklike week
> 
> blazer and tank: target
> skirt: forever
> boots: jessica london, i think



Thanks and I love the skirt...very pretty.:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

This, but in magenta. And black leggings. I love the material...it's got some rayon so instead of looking baggy it's clingy so the curves are showing.

Bought it this weekend.


----------



## succubus_dxb

sarie said:


> b0nnie and tania! you both look great
> 
> happy monday everyone - fingies crossed for a quicklike week
> 
> blazer and tank: target
> skirt: forever
> boots: jessica london, i think



you gorgeous gorgeous girl- GREAT outfit!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

b0nnie said:


> Not what I'm wearing right now, but what I wore last night.
> 
> Dress: Target
> Shoes: Melrose
> Belt: Cato


Nice! Like the lace edging.



Tania said:


> Grosgrain ribbon cardigan from LB, Loop 18 cuffed denim capris, a peony hairflower I made, Tarina Tarantino cheshire cat necklace, and my new 'Vogs.


That is a great look on yo Tania.



sarie said:


> b0nnie and tania! you both look great
> 
> happy monday everyone - fingies crossed for a quicklike week
> 
> blazer and tank: target
> skirt: forever
> boots: jessica london, i think


Now that is cute, Sarie.

Me:






Wide leg black w brown pinstripe pant/ fitted vest: Lane Bryant
White French cuff blouse: Ashley Stewart
Necklace: "Tree of Life" from CoSM


----------



## Bananaspills

sarie said:


> b0nnie and tania! you both look great
> 
> happy monday everyone - fingies crossed for a quicklike week
> 
> blazer and tank: target
> skirt: forever
> boots: jessica london, i think



Oooh I like that outfit, very cute!


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> Grosgrain ribbon cardigan from LB, Loop 18 cuffed denim capris, a peony hairflower I made, Tarina Tarantino cheshire cat necklace, and my new 'Vogs.



I envy that Tarina necklace every time I see it on you. I heart it so much. And the new shoes look awesome on you. Wasn't sure of the heels til I saw them on you and I'm loving them now.



sarie said:


> b0nnie and tania! you both look great
> 
> happy monday everyone - fingies crossed for a quicklike week
> 
> blazer and tank: target
> skirt: forever
> boots: jessica london, i think



I love your style. So cute.



Surlysomething said:


> This, but in magenta. And black leggings. I love the material...it's got some rayon so instead of looking baggy it's clingy so the curves are showing.
> 
> Bought it this weekend.



I like the top a lot and I'm with you on material....Texture and flow in fabric is as important as design to me. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide leg black w brown pinstripe pant/ fitted vest: Lane Bryant
> White French cuff blouse: Ashley Stewart
> Necklace: "Tree of Life" from CoSM



I love your style but you know that.


----------



## sarie

thanks so much for the kind words, guys! it's so funny, i never would've imagined that i'd be wearing relatively loud floral skirts a year ago. seems that getting older means giving less of a fuck, and i like it :>


----------



## AmazingAmy

Every time I see this thread's title, I just think of some dude breathing heavily down a phone...


----------



## b0nnie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nice! Like the lace edging.
> 
> Me:
> 
> Wide leg black w brown pinstripe pant/ fitted vest: Lane Bryant
> White French cuff blouse: Ashley Stewart
> Necklace: "Tree of Life" from CoSM



Thank you. I <3 your vest


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> ...snip...
> 
> I love your style but you know that.





b0nnie said:


> Thank you. I <3 your vest



Thank you ladies!


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> Every time I see this thread's title, I just think of some dude breathing heavily down a phone...



I had some guy call up and ask if I was wearing see through panties once. But he said it so quietly I had to ask him to repeat himself, and then it was just funny so I laughed and hung up.


----------



## Anjula

simple black skirt by C&A and knitted sweater by George + UGG Tall Chocolate


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Anjula said:


> simple black skirt by C&A and knitted sweater by George + UGG Tall Chocolate



Love the sweater, cute stockings/tights.






Double Breasted Red Coat - J. G. Hook
Red Bucket Hat - a street bazaar 
Scarf - Century 21






Gray Boucle Duster - Genjii
Black Slacks - Lane Bryant's "Houston" pant
Black Open-weave, Sparkle T-neck sweater - Ashley Stewart
Belt - Armani Exchange


----------



## Gingembre

I am wearing my birthday suit, because IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! 












(Actually I'm wearing jeans and a black jumper, but it my birthday outfit all the same!)


----------



## Tad

Happy birthday, whatever you are wearing! :bow:


----------



## Tania

Happy birthday, Laura!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Happy barfday Ginge!


----------



## Anjula

Gingembre said:


> I am wearing my birthday suit, because IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> (Actually I'm wearing jeans and a black jumper, but it my birthday outfit all the same!)



Happy Birthday!


----------



## thatgirl08

Cardigan - Old Navy
Tshirt - Old Navy
Tank Top - Old Navy
Jeans - Old Navy

.. I shop there way too much, haha. The tops are all from the in-store sizes, XL or XXL.

Earrings - Charlotte Russe
View attachment 89759

View attachment 89760


----------



## cherylharrell

Can I be envious? Nothing in the ON stores fit me. LOL. You all look good in your outfits...


----------



## thatgirl08

cherylharrell said:


> Can I be envious? Nothing in the ON stores fit me. LOL. You all look good in your outfits...



Are you suuure? I'm pretty sure I wear a bigger size than you do.. I'm usually 22/24 in tops and 26/28 in bottoms. Not all the in-store stuff fits me (bottoms are definitely a no go) but a good percentage of the tops do.. especially the cotton stuff. Don't be afraid to try some stuff on next time you're there!

EDIT: Also, I have no picture right now but I'm wearing a completely ON outfit again today. I shop at other places, I swear!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> Cardigan - Old Navy
> Tshirt - Old Navy
> Tank Top - Old Navy
> Jeans - Old Navy
> 
> .. I shop there way too much, haha. The tops are all from the in-store sizes, XL or XXL.
> 
> Earrings - Charlotte Russe


Cute outfit, the earrings are darling.



cherylharrell said:


> Can I be envious? Nothing in the ON stores fit me. LOL. You all look good in your outfits...


Have you tried their online store. I tend to do better there than at the brick & mortar stores.



thatgirl08 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> EDIT: Also, I have no picture right now but I'm wearing a completely ON outfit again today. I shop at other places, I swear!



 of COURSE you do! lol


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> Cardigan - Old Navy
> Tshirt - Old Navy
> Tank Top - Old Navy
> Jeans - Old Navy
> 
> .. I shop there way too much, haha. The tops are all from the in-store sizes, XL or XXL.
> 
> Earrings - Charlotte Russe
> View attachment 89759
> 
> View attachment 89760


 

Prettiest girl in the world.


----------



## succubus_dxb

i was feeling pretty 'blah' tonight, so decided to skank it up for work... wore a waist cincher on top of a simple black top and skirt, then hiked up the skirt later on (admittedly, i was wearing tights at the time) 

View attachment Photo on 2011-01-29 at 09.05.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-01-29 at 09.05 #3.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in a red sweater that I've had forever and only found it after it's been stuffed in a box in my closet for years. I love this sweater. I wore it in high school. So it's REALLY old! Oh and some black knit pants. I'll change into jeans when i go out later


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info ya'll on ON. I never go into their stores anymore since they got rid of the plus sizes in their stores. Personal boycott lol. I'm a 24 but in alot of tops with sleeves need a size 26 so they won't be so tight on me. Good to know some of ON's stuff may fit...


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> Cardigan - Old Navy
> Tshirt - Old Navy
> Tank Top - Old Navy
> Jeans - Old Navy
> 
> .. I shop there way too much, haha. The tops are all from the in-store sizes, XL or XXL.
> 
> Earrings - Charlotte Russe
> View attachment 89759
> 
> View attachment 89760



OMG!:wubu: I have a crush on you:blush:


----------



## penguin

Fishnets and a skirt, but I'm wearing the skirt as a dress, as my computer is in the lounge room, and I'm trying to be decent  I couldn't sleep so I was taking photos of myself, lol.


----------



## sarie

happy monday/ugh!

lb slacks, target polka shirt and cardi, avenue loafers

have a great week, guys! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory

I've neglected Dims a bit in terms of posting outfits, but I just got my amazing asos dress and wanted to share!






It's sold out in black now, but if you guys like it, it also comes in a camel colour which is super cute too (and that I bought after receiving this one). Just so you guys know, it runs really big.I bought it in a UK26. I'm normally a size US22 on top and US26 on bottom, and this fits me with TONS of extra room. My measurements are something like 48, 45, 59. Just a note though, not all Asos clothing run as big as this dress does. 

I just thought I'd give a tip out there just because I love this dress so much and I want other people to be able to love it too, haha.  I also think that there's free shipping to Canada and USA. 

Asos dress is here


----------



## Tania

SUPER AWESOME, R! :smitten:


----------



## cherylharrell

That is a cute dress and looks so good on you. I would look like a nut with blue hair but somehow you pull it off.


----------



## cherylharrell

I just went looking at that Asos site. The largest size they carry is a 22. Too small. If they're gonna carry plus they need to carry stuff that is big enough to fit. Sigh...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

sarie said:


> happy monday/ugh!
> 
> lb slacks, target polka shirt and cardi, avenue loafers
> 
> have a great week, guys!


Cute!



DeerVictory said:


> I've neglected Dims a bit in terms of posting outfits, but I just got my amazing asos dress and wanted to share!
> 
> ...snipped...


OMG! How much I &#9829; this outfit on you! 



Tania said:


> SUPER AWESOME, R! :smitten:


Thank you, T!


----------



## sarie

eeeee! deervictory, i wanna be like you when i grow up -- if i havent already told you. your hair! that dress! winnerrrrrr.

two average work fits from this week :>

all lb/target/avenue/rayban/thrifted etc, nothing too fun! 

View attachment photo2.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

cherylharrell said:


> I just went looking at that Asos site. The largest size they carry is a 22. Too small. If they're gonna carry plus they need to carry stuff that is big enough to fit. Sigh...



The Curve range goes up to a 26 - that's what size Deer Victory said she bought.


Lush outfit, R - disappointed to hear it is sold out in black!


----------



## HottiMegan

As requested. I took some photos of my hair before and after putting hair extensions in. I had my hair in a ponytail after taking a shower so there's a weird indent/lump where the ponytail holder was. But i was thrilled that the hair matches mine so thoroughly. It's a 70gram pack that i got. I might go for another one to make outrageously thick hair


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> As requested. I took some photos of my hair before and after putting hair extensions in. I had my hair in a ponytail after taking a shower so there's a weird indent/lump where the ponytail holder was. But i was thrilled that the hair matches mine so thoroughly. It's a 70gram pack that i got. I might go for another one to make outrageously thick hair


It IS a great match. Looks good!


----------



## penguin

Oh that's a great match, and it looks fabulous!


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks  I was really happy with the color. I was surprised at how little hair there was but that was the average weight of even really expensive hair extension kits. It was SUPER easy to install and would probably be even better if i actually used a comb to separate my hair out and do a decent job at it. I also need to iron out that ponytail mark on my hair.  I'm happy with it and cant wait to try styling it. I put it in really quickly and took them out cuz it's hot today!


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info. I went looking thru the site and everyting I saw was only available in up to size 22 so I assumed it was the largest size they had. Maybe they were sold out in the larger sizes...


----------



## Ashleyohtori

DeerVictory said:


> I've neglected Dims a bit in terms of posting outfits, but I just got my amazing asos dress and wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sold out in black now, but if you guys like it, it also comes in a camel colour which is super cute too (and that I bought after receiving this one). Just so you guys know, it runs really big.I bought it in a UK26. I'm normally a size US22 on top and US26 on bottom, and this fits me with TONS of extra room. My measurements are something like 48, 45, 59. Just a note though, not all Asos clothing run as big as this dress does.
> 
> I just thought I'd give a tip out there just because I love this dress so much and I want other people to be able to love it too, haha.  I also think that there's free shipping to Canada and USA.
> 
> Asos dress is here



Very Cute! Reminds me of a modern Shirley Temple!


----------



## sarie

hiiiii :>

here are a couple of outfits from this week. 

the one where i look like a wannabe equestrian: lb grey skinny pants/converse shirt/jessica london booters/thrifted and forever 21 bangle party
the other: la redoute sweater dress and belt/some age old necklace and jessica london boots

hope all of you are welllll! 

View attachment yay.JPG


----------



## succubus_dxb

sarie said:


> hiiiii :>
> 
> here are a couple of outfits from this week.
> 
> the one where i look like a wannabe equestrian: lb grey skinny pants/converse shirt/jessica london booters/thrifted and forever 21 bangle party
> the other: la redoute sweater dress and belt/some age old necklace and jessica london boots
> 
> hope all of you are welllll!




ugh. you are flawless!


----------



## Deacone

I'm a boring bastard, so it'll be black 3/4 trousers, generic t-shirt and black hoodie. Day in.

Day out.

lol


----------



## Oirish

thatgirl08 said:


> Cardigan - Old Navy
> Tshirt - Old Navy
> Tank Top - Old Navy
> Jeans - Old Navy
> 
> .. I shop there way too much, haha. The tops are all from the in-store sizes, XL or XXL.
> 
> Earrings - Charlotte Russe
> View attachment 89759
> 
> View attachment 89760




You always look so cute but are so far away. And that makes me a saaad panda  (sorry, seems I'm addicted to south park quotes).


----------



## sarie

succubus_dxb said:


> ugh. you are flawless!


you are too kind (and borderline delusional haha ). thank you, sweet lady <3


----------



## Tania

For Valentine's Day I'm wearing my red Stop Staring Cheesecake dress with a Dept. 56 bat pin, my trusty F21 black cardigan, my Fluevogs, and a hairflower one of my former students gave me.  Oh, and red crystal heart earrings, though you can't see them. 

View attachment IMG_0525.JPG


View attachment IMG_0521.JPG


View attachment Photo on 2011-02-14 at 16.49.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-02-14 at 16.47.jpg


----------



## Paul

If I was in the same room with you I don't think that dress would work as I would be staring. I like the dress both with and without the top.


Tania said:


> For Valentine's Day I'm wearing my red Stop Staring Cheesecake dress with a Dept. 56 bat pin, my trusty F21 black cardigan, my Fluevogs, and a hairflower one of my former students gave me.  Oh, and red crystal heart earrings, though you can't see them.


----------



## Tania

Lol, thanks Paul.  (And thanks Amy - I finally figured out what that rep phrase meant; it gave me a giggle!  )


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you as usual...


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> For Valentine's Day I'm wearing my red Stop Staring Cheesecake dress with a Dept. 56 bat pin, my trusty F21 black cardigan, my Fluevogs, and a hairflower one of my former students gave me.  Oh, and red crystal heart earrings, though you can't see them.



~*~dream girl~*~


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania said:


> For Valentine's Day I'm wearing my red Stop Staring Cheesecake dress with a Dept. 56 bat pin, my trusty F21 black cardigan, my Fluevogs, and a hairflower one of my former students gave me.  Oh, and red crystal heart earrings, though you can't see them.



Tania you look simply darling and yet totally scrumptious!


----------



## Allie Cat

...my belly is totally covering my belt. I fail at life.


----------



## Tania

Thank you my dears. :* 

My dresses are out for delivery now; hopefully I'll have something amazing to show you guys later.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Alicia Rose said:


> ...my belly is totally covering my belt. I fail at life.



I love your outfit! I keep raising my chin because I want to see your shoes.


----------



## Allie Cat

LillyBBBW said:


> I love your outfit! I keep raising my chin because I want to see your shoes.



Hehe, thank you! 

These are the shoes I wore with it.






...and yes, I was naked other than the shoes when I took this picture :blush:


----------



## Deacone

Nothing! As I've just got out of the shower 

^_^


----------



## scoot

I'm back despite myself. Wearing wind pants (lol) and a t-shirt. After being banned for 17 days for responding rudely (with a curse word) to a rude comment (deleted). On behalf of you all I must say, I suck! But still, my pants are funny, Aren't they?


----------



## Tanuki

Pjs and rainbow socks~!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Alicia Rose said:


> super cute photos.........
> 
> 
> ...my belly is totally covering my belt. I fail at life.



you are ADORABLE!


----------



## Allie Cat

succubus_dxb said:


> you are ADORABLE!



Aww, thank you :blush:


----------



## cherylharrell

Naw, it looks good on you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

...so off to work I go!






Varied hounds-tooth patterned, belted, jacket - Rainbow Shops
Scarlet knit scarf and leather gloves - Target
Sunglasses - Car wash (seriously, I purchased these at a car wash - lol)
Bangles - Avenue
Blouse - Ashley Stewart
Ring - 40th birthday gift from best friend.


----------



## Aust99

I LOVE your jacket OWA....you of course, look lovely...


I'm going make a commitment to post some pics in this thread in the coming weeks... now I have my camera fixed.


----------



## Rowan

A satin nightgown that is about 5 sizes too large lol
Bumming around and studying until I have to finally get dressed and go to the school to take two medical terminology tests


----------



## coriander

The default jeans and T-shirt. Le sigh.


----------



## Rowan

Tania said:


> For Valentine's Day I'm wearing my red Stop Staring Cheesecake dress with a Dept. 56 bat pin, my trusty F21 black cardigan, my Fluevogs, and a hairflower one of my former students gave me.  Oh, and red crystal heart earrings, though you can't see them.



That is so cute! You pull it off very well hon


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice work outfit.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> I LOVE your jacket OWA....you of course, look lovely...
> 
> 
> I'm going make a commitment to post some pics in this thread in the coming weeks... now I have my camera fixed.



"...in the coming weeks..." are ya kidding? Hop to it woman! 



cherylharrell said:


> Nice work outfit.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Me trying to kill the last hour of the world's longest dragging day...*


----------



## HottiMegan

I LOVE the neckline on that shirt!! 


I'm wearing my purple holy clothing top and a pair of black leggings. I'll be wearing heather gray ballerina slippers when i go to Max's tae kwon do class


----------



## Punkin1024

I'm wearing my usual comfy weekend clothes - long t-shirt and pull-on pants made from cotton knit. These clothes come in a variety of colors (I buy them from Woman Within and Roaman's) so I can pick an outfit in a color that suits my mood. Today the color is light violet (almost lavender).


----------



## Surlysomething

Comfy black leggings and a men's over-sized Calvin Klein polo shirt (white with small grey pin striping)


----------



## Punkin1024

A short-sleeve t-shirt (bone color), soft knit hunter green shorts, and Decoy saddle tan colored mules. It has been warm today. Won't be tomorrow.


----------



## The Orange Mage

awesome comfy loose jeans and an awesome comfy loose hoodie


----------



## Alicia33

Blue sweat pants, grey tank top and a hoodie jacket, the epitome of sexiness, ooh lala, lol!


----------



## coriander

*looks down*

Jeans and T-shirt. AGAIN. Holy moly.  To be fair, though, I don't think I actually own any non-jeans pants. :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

It's cold outside but the apartment, without heat on, is getting close to 80. All thanks to afternoon sun, so i'm in a navy blue ribbed tank top with stretchy lace trim and a pair of black shorts. I'm seriously contemplating throwing my hair up too as the temp climbs..


----------



## CastingPearls

A Hawaiian tee, black LEGGINGS and bunny slippers.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Absolutely nothing.

Except leggings and Uggs.


----------



## Punkin1024

CastingPearls said:


> A Hawaiian tee, black LEGGINGS and bunny slippers.



Yea for bunny slippers. I used to have a pair that my Mom had given to me. I wore them until they wore out. Sigh! I miss those slippers.


----------



## CastingPearls

Punkin1024 said:


> Yea for bunny slippers. I used to have a pair that my Mom had given to me. I wore them until they wore out. Sigh! I miss those slippers.


I'm on my second pair. (second as an adult, rather. Countless stuffed bunnies sacrified their lives to keep my feet warm as a child. Also a few assorted teddy bears, come to think of it.  )


----------



## Rowan

a pair of grey and black Big Dog boxers that say "devil dog" on the fly with a devil big dog embroidered on one thigh and a purple lace and cotton tank top


----------



## Rowan

AmazingAmy said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Except leggings and Uggs.



lol

leggings and uggs huh? lol


----------



## Rowan

I would SOOOOO be wearing a pair of these if anyone wants to buy me a pair *GRIN*

http://www.pajamacity.com/searchprods.asp?searchstring=plus size&pagenumber=1


----------



## Zowie

LOVE these tights. Except I just put a huge run in the left leg... It doesn't show much, because they're almost on par with my skin color, but I'm still a sad panda.


----------



## DeerVictory

dress: forever21
cardigan: forever21
hat: urban outfitters
shoes: thrifted
belt: satin belt from another dress bought via ebay. 





dress: chicstar
flower: forever21
shoes: thfited
hat: urban outfitters






dress: newlook
tights: additionelle
boots: thrifted
belt: not sure
hat: urban outfitters





dress: forever21
tights: additionelle
boots: doc martens
cardigan: forever21
necklace: urban outfitters
hat: urban outfitters
flowers: h&m






skirt: a dress from forever21 folded into a skirt
shirt: forever21
cardigan: forever21
shoes: thrifted
necklace: thrifted
flowers: h&m





dress: innocent world
cardigan: forever21
belt: torrid
socks: sockdreams
boots: thrifted






dress: vintage
cardigan: urban outfitters
hat: h&m
flowers: ardenes and forever21






skirt: forever21
tanktop: forever21
shrug: forever21
tights: additionelle
boots: thrifted
necklace: unknown
flower: whichgoose via etsy




dress: baby the stars shine bright
shoes: thrifted
shrug: forever21
necklace: thrifted
flowers: h&m


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DeerVictory said:


>



OMG, how I adore your style woman! You OWN IT and RAWK IT!


----------



## HottiMegan

I got my goddess bra this morning in the mail. I love it. So much better than the ones i have used before. I mighta should have gone for a bigger cup but i thought F wold be enough lol.. Thanks BBM for sharing about these bras  

View attachment 110301-125851.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

That IS very pretty! Great choice.


----------



## Tania

RAEGAN I LOVE THE PAINT DRESS. And the F21 blue one. And the doll dresses I think I have already hearted all over but I will do it again because they're rad!

AND THE SAILOR DRESS OMG IT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I AM WEARING RITE NAOW.  I haz bloo buttonz tho. 

View attachment IMG_0577.JPG


View attachment IMG_0575.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> RAEGAN I LOVE THE PAINT DRESS. And the F21 blue one. And the doll dresses I think I have already hearted all over but I will do it again because they're rad!
> 
> AND THE SAILOR DRESS OMG IT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I AM WEARING RITE NAOW.  I haz bloo buttonz tho.



We should cam on skype sometime and both wear our dresses and match and be adorable sometime together because oh my god i love you.


----------



## Tania

The feeling is totally mutual, girl. :*


----------



## AshleyEileen

Excuse the silly pictures. My dear Jackie did a bit of a sneak attack on me as I was exiting the kids crawl space in the penguin exhibit at the Pittsburgh National Aviary. Sadly, the penguins ran away from me. This was actually from a few weeks ago, but the pictures were just sent to me a few nights ago. Enjoy!

All lace cami: Target (3)
Gray button down tunic: Lane Bryant (26/28)
Belt: I think it came with a different top from LB?
Sweater vest: Torrid (4)
Jeggings: Lane Bryant (26)
Slouchy boots: One Stop Plus (10W) 

View attachment Penguin.JPG


View attachment penguin2.JPG


View attachment PENGUIN3.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

That Goddess bra, I used to have one like it. I dunno what happened to it tho. You both should get together and pose together in your navy dresses.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> I got my goddess bra this morning in the mail. I love it. So much better than the ones i have used before. I mighta should have gone for a bigger cup but i thought F wold be enough lol.. Thanks BBM for sharing about these bras


Wow, that really is a beautiful bra.



Tania said:


> RAEGAN I LOVE THE PAINT DRESS. And the F21 blue one. And the doll dresses I think I have already hearted all over but I will do it again because they're rad!
> 
> AND THE SAILOR DRESS OMG IT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I AM WEARING RITE NAOW.  I haz bloo buttonz tho.



I agree, you two dolls totally need to meet up in your sailor dressers! That would be so full of win.



AshleyEileen said:


> Excuse the silly pictures. My dear Jackie did a bit of a sneak attack on me as I was exiting the kids crawl space in the penguin exhibit at the Pittsburgh National Aviary. Sadly, the penguins ran away from me. This was actually from a few weeks ago, but the pictures were just sent to me a few nights ago. Enjoy!
> 
> All lace cami: Target (3)
> Gray button down tunic: Lane Bryant (26/28)
> Belt: I think it came with a different top from LB?
> Sweater vest: Torrid (4)
> Jeggings: Lane Bryant (26)
> Slouchy boots: One Stop Plus (10W)



Love the outfit Ash, great pics!


----------



## CastingPearls

Anyone else notice the cute 'retro-chic' stuff new at Torrid?


----------



## Tania

CastingPearls said:


> Anyone else notice the cute 'retro-chic' stuff new at Torrid?



I can't even afford to look in Torrid's direction right now. Haha.


----------



## Aust99

AshleyEileen said:


> Excuse the silly pictures. My dear Jackie did a bit of a sneak attack on me as I was exiting the kids crawl space in the penguin exhibit at the Pittsburgh National Aviary. Sadly, the penguins ran away from me. This was actually from a few weeks ago, but the pictures were just sent to me a few nights ago. Enjoy!
> 
> All lace cami: Target (3)
> Gray button down tunic: Lane Bryant (26/28)
> Belt: I think it came with a different top from LB?
> Sweater vest: Torrid (4)
> Jeggings: Lane Bryant (26)
> Slouchy boots: One Stop Plus (10W)


Very stylish Ashley.... as expected!! You have a great personal style lady!:bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

Yes. I noticed it on Torrids site. I am very upset tho that it only goes up to size 22! YUCK! I am bigger than that so can't fit into any of it...


----------



## CastingPearls

I wore my new Alegrio black patent leather maryjanes today and no less than 20 peoples stopped me and said OMG WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE SHOES???!!! LOL


----------



## EMH1701

Jeans and a T-shirt. I dress for comfort. I'd wear jeans and a T-shirt every day if I could get away with it. Unfortunately, my workplace is business casual, so it's pants and a knit top or polo shirt for work, or a sweater if it's below 0.


----------



## Tania

Today, I'm wearing my Tatyana/Bettie Page Alika pencil dress with a black/silver sequined LB cardigan, my trusty-dusty yellow Torrid hairflower, 1966 pearl screwback earrings, my Fluevogs, and my grandmother's McGovern '72 campaign button. 

I took a ton of pictures because I'm totally in love with this dress! 

View attachment IMG_0580.JPG


View attachment Photo on 2011-03-05 at 15.29.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-03-05 at 15.28 #6.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-03-05 at 15.28 #5.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-03-05 at 15.24 #2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania, that outfit is amazingly fabulous on you! Retro, yet so up-to-date chic. Oh, and wearing the McGovern button to boot? -love it!


----------



## Tania

Thank you. :* The button is on my sweater, hidden by the phone-hand! Sadness. 

View attachment IMG_0599.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I figured as much. 
I just love that you had one to wear. It is such a perfect kitschy/retro/witty/intelligent accessory for the outfit.


----------



## Tania

OneWickedAngel said:


> I figured as much.
> I just love that you had one to wear. It is such a perfect kitschy/retro/witty/intelligent accessory for the outfit.



Bless! It's definitely intended as both a statement of historical interest (The '72 election and Watergate) and a commentary on 1. contemporary campaign finance source and expenditure issues, and 2. the present-day equivalent of campaign "ratfucking" (as Nixon's USC mafia used to call it).


----------



## cherylharrell

Very retro. Looks good on you...


----------



## The Orange Mage

Target was having a sale on a bunch of stuff so I grabbed this:







I was worried about the neckline but it looks great but most importantly OH MY GOD this is the softest, most breathable t-shirt ever and I am in love with it and am gonna snap up every color they have. Seriously, I can SLEEP in this, it's so comfy.


----------



## b0nnie

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Me trying to kill the last hour of the world's longest dragging day...*



Love the color and the neckline is very interesting, very nice.



DeerVictory said:


>



I love this dress, you look awesome in all of them. The blue hair is soo cute. :wubu:



Tania said:


> RAEGAN I LOVE THE PAINT DRESS. And the F21 blue one. And the doll dresses I think I have already hearted all over but I will do it again because they're rad!
> 
> AND THE SAILOR DRESS OMG IT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I AM WEARING RITE NAOW.  I haz bloo buttonz tho.





Tania said:


> Today, I'm wearing my Tatyana/Bettie Page Alika pencil dress with a black/silver sequined LB cardigan, my trusty-dusty yellow Torrid hairflower, 1966 pearl screwback earrings, my Fluevogs, and my grandmother's McGovern '72 campaign button.
> 
> I took a ton of pictures because I'm totally in love with this dress!



You look fantastic, as usual. I always get the urge to go dress shopping after seeing one of your posts.


----------



## cherylharrell

It suits you!


----------



## HayleeRose

So my cell phone has really bad quality, but I just bought this cardigan from WALMART haha, and wanted to share. 

View attachment Photo1573_001.jpg


----------



## bella929

Oooooh I tried that same dress on at Forever21...looks fantastic on you! 




Tania said:


> Today, I'm wearing my Tatyana/Bettie Page Alika pencil dress with a black/silver sequined LB cardigan, my trusty-dusty yellow Torrid hairflower, 1966 pearl screwback earrings, my Fluevogs, and my grandmother's McGovern '72 campaign button.
> 
> I took a ton of pictures because I'm totally in love with this dress!


----------



## sarie

from saturday :>

dolce vita for target oxfords, avenue tights, modded lb denim, forever 21+ lace tank, pure energy blazer. holy eek! i cant believe i have shorts on! 

View attachment 1.JPG


----------



## Tad

Shorts in March--must be nice! Is it that warm down there, or is that why you are going eek? 

(First day of spring, and we just recieved a few inches of wet snow..... *sigh* Shorts weather still seems like a long time away....)


----------



## PoeticBob

HayleeRose said:


> So my cell phone has really bad quality, but I just bought this cardigan from WALMART haha, and wanted to share.


 It looks great on you  very cute WALMART rocks!


----------



## Tania

My City Chic order arrived today. I need a bigger mirror that isn't stuck in the dark end of a hallway. 

View attachment IMG_0658.JPG


View attachment IMG_0653.JPG


View attachment IMG_0649.JPG


View attachment IMG_0640.JPG


----------



## Tania

And my yesterday outfit...Torrid dress, F21 cardigan, Igigi belt, Fluevog shoes. 

View attachment IMG_0624.JPG


View attachment IMG_0639.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on your as usual.


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> And my yesterday outfit...Torrid dress, F21 cardigan, Igigi belt, Fluevog shoes.



I have this dress and I never really liked it, but you've just given me like a million new ideas to try with it. You are amazing.


----------



## Tania

I made it look kinda...20s-30s!  Post pics!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania said:


> My City Chic order arrived today. I need a bigger mirror that isn't stuck in the dark end of a hallway.





Tania said:


> And my yesterday outfit...Torrid dress, F21 cardigan, Igigi belt, Fluevog shoes.





Tania said:


> *I made it look kinda...20s-30s!*  Post pics!!!



No, you made each outfit full out fabulous. You do vintage so modernly chic it is fantastic.


----------



## Tania

Aw, thank you. :*


----------



## HottiMegan

My holyclothing dress came on Saturday. It's a little tight int he arms so i'm going to take the elastic out and add some looser elastic. Darn my batwings!


----------



## Tania

That's groovy, Megan! The color is amazing with your red hair.

Did your other dress come yet? I'm dying to see that.

(PS - My batwings + weird scar tissue on left arm often ruin an otherwise perfect fit, so I feel your frustration!)


----------



## CastingPearls

Batwings are my clothing nemesis.


----------



## Tania

Oops, double post! Supid database error.


----------



## cherylharrell

The Holy Clothing dress looks good on you. I have problems wearing elastic in sleeves so I have to get that stuff way oversized so it's not cuit and cutting off my circulation...


----------



## HottiMegan

Tania said:


> That's groovy, Megan! The color is amazing with your red hair.
> 
> Did your other dress come yet? I'm dying to see that.
> 
> (PS - My batwings + weird scar tissue on left arm often ruin an otherwise perfect fit, so I feel your frustration!)



According to UPS, the dress is supposed to arrive on Thursday. I sooo hope it fits. If it does well on me, i'm going to buy another one in a couple of months. (i would do it right away but the expense of my son's surgery is next week)



CastingPearls said:


> Batwings are my clothing nemesis.


Me too. It's especially bad for jackets and coats in the cool weather!



cherylharrell said:


> The Holy Clothing dress looks good on you. I have problems wearing elastic in sleeves so I have to get that stuff way oversized so it's not cuit and cutting off my circulation...


Thanks  I'm happy i have sewing skills to fix stuff like that


----------



## HottiMegan

eep! UPS is now saying it'll be delivered Friday. I hope it does get here Friday because I'm leaving Monday morning for 4 days and not sure how long they'll hold it for me.. I didn't think about the surgery when i ordered the eshakti dress.


----------



## Tania

My most recent order was delayed by UPS in Chennai, but once it left for Germany I think it took two days to reach me! 

I'm sorry to hear about yet another surgery for your son, but I trust it will go well. :*


----------



## HottiMegan

There was a computer issue in Chennai.. so hopefully it'll only be 2 days for me. 

This is hopefully the second to last surgery for a long time for my boy. It might even be the last if they have enough time/blood supply to do it all in one. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## cherylharrell

Good luck with the surgery.  Prayers just said...


----------



## b0nnie

Taken a couple days ago
shorts: Walmart
white top: Christopher and Banks
pinkish top: RUE 21 

View attachment dimsfashion.JPG


----------



## sarie

Tad said:


> Shorts in March--must be nice! Is it that warm down there, or is that why you are going eek?
> 
> (First day of spring, and we just recieved a few inches of wet snow..... *sigh* Shorts weather still seems like a long time away....)


 i just havent worn shorts in years and years! im in florida, so its already pretty hot. we have had some slight springesque weather which is nice/rare :>

hi! unlisted boots/gold lamé leggings by denim 24/7/modified avenue denim/merona tank/forever 21+ sparkle party blazer/obnoxious ott timepiece worn mostly in the name of irony by techno king


----------



## sarie

last minute dinner fit! target dress and cable knit cardi, avenue tights, dolce vita for target oxfords, forever 21/charlotte russe/thrifted necklaces and bangles. bonus! fine featherheads feather hair extensions -- so pumped about them! 

View attachment fit.jpg


View attachment face.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Got my Eshakti dress today. I totally love it! It's perfect! It needs a big ironing job. So scuze the wrinkles, it's fresh out of a teeny tiny box. 




I LOVE it!! I am sooo going buy that black sun dress in the want thread!


----------



## Tania

Wonderful! Looks great!


----------



## toomuchspagett

i hand sew a lot of my clothes together, i get them from goodwill or i trade with friends. a lot of people say i look like tank girl.


----------



## The Orange Mage

toomuchspagett said:


> i hand sew a lot of my clothes together, i get them from goodwill or i trade with friends. a lot of people say i look like tank girl.



Yes...this! I love it! I've really been tempted to find myself a nice, old, sturdy sewing machine and just playing around with whatever I can get my hands on!


----------



## cherylharrell

Glad you got the dress. Looks good on you...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

b0nnie said:


> Taken a couple days ago
> shorts: Walmart
> white top: Christopher and Banks
> pinkish top: RUE 21





sarie said:


> i just havent worn shorts in years and years! im in florida, so its already pretty hot. we have had some slight springesque weather which is nice/rare :>
> 
> hi! unlisted boots/gold lamé leggings by denim 24/7/modified avenue denim/merona tank/forever 21+ sparkle party blazer/obnoxious ott timepiece worn mostly in the name of irony by techno king


B0nnie/Sarie those are too cute!!



sarie said:


> last minute dinner fit! target dress and cable knit cardi, avenue tights, dolce vita for target oxfords, forever 21/charlotte russe/thrifted necklaces and bangles. bonus! fine featherheads feather hair extensions -- so pumped about them!


Nice!



HottiMegan said:


> Got my Eshakti dress today. I totally love it! It's perfect! It needs a big ironing job. So scuze the wrinkles, it's fresh out of a teeny tiny box.
> I LOVE it!! I am sooo going buy that black sun dress in the want thread!


Ooh, I love that color. 



toomuchspagett said:


> i hand sew a lot of my clothes together, i get them from goodwill or i trade with friends. a lot of people say i look like tank girl.


I love your funky sense of style.


----------



## DeerVictory

toomuchspagett said:


> i hand sew a lot of my clothes together, i get them from goodwill or i trade with friends. a lot of people say i look like tank girl.



unnnffffff.


----------



## toomuchspagett

The Orange Mage said:


> Yes...this! I love it! I've really been tempted to find myself a nice, old, sturdy sewing machine and just playing around with whatever I can get my hands on!



just hand sew with floss! i am terrified of sewing machines. the automatic needle. they dont have souls.. anyways, floss holds up a bajillion times better than thread. ancient punx secret. lul


----------



## DeerVictory

hat: urban outfitters
shirt: h&m
cardigan: forever21
skirt: american apparel
shoes: gift from my boyfriend
flowers: ardenes


----------



## Tania

I haz that skirt! I purchased it on your recommendation over a year ago and love it!

Here's me today...

F21 dress
Liz Claiborne belt
Fluevog shoes
Torrid hairflower and cardigan
Tarina Tarantino necklace 

View attachment IMG_0675.JPG


View attachment IMG_0674.JPG


----------



## FreshlyBakedTees

Hello Friends.....

I am wearing now narrow jeans, i like dark blue color in jeans.
And i most likely wear custom designed T-Shirts. I print my own custom designs include my own logos, artwork or sayings.


----------



## thatgirl08

Thursday:






Shrug - Dots
Black tank - Old Navy
Lacy blank tank (hard to see in the picture) - Dots
Skirt - Deb
Tights - Lane Bryant
Flats - Payless
Feather earrings - Dots
Headband - Payless

Today:

View attachment 91921


View attachment 91922







Lace shirt - Target
Black tank - Old Navy
Coral tank - Old Navy
Jeans - Old Navy
Headband - Payless
Hairclip - Dots
Earrings - Charlotte Russe 
Shoes - Coach

ETA: Sorry the bottom & top pictures are so freakin big and grainy.. I'm still trying to figure out how to use my new cell phone anddd I can't figure out how to make them smaller before sending them so they're all weird by the time they're posted.


----------



## tinkerbell

Tania said:


> I haz that skirt! I purchased it on your recommendation over a year ago and love it!
> 
> Here's me today...
> 
> F21 dress
> Liz Claiborne belt
> Fluevog shoes
> Torrid hairflower and cardigan
> Tarina Tarantino necklace



I love this outfit! You look great!


----------



## The Orange Mage

My comfiest jeans and a soft, loose, sky blue henley shirt.


----------



## sarie

i love that polka party forever dress, tania! i've been on the fence about it, but you may have just convinced me to go buy it!

this is the outfit i wore whilst frantically running around trying to find something to wear out last night (it was a successful mention for those on the edge of their seats -- finally found harem pants that work!)! navy canvas sneakers from target, antique white denim from avenue (size 24), modified 'all good' tee (my favourite music&nbsp;weekly that a friend runs). hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Tania

Everyone should do the dot-polka, Sarie!

Tink, so good to see ya posting!

Here's me again, today...

Another F21 dress and cardigan
Vintage carnelian necklace and earrings
Liz Claiborne belt
Claire's hairflower
Fluevogs

A nice grandmother came up to me while I was having dinner and told me I looked and dressed just like her 21-year-old granddaughter. It was cute.  

View attachment Photo on 2011-04-03 at 19.03.jpg


----------



## sarie

love that dress, tania! when is it from (if you don't mind me asking)?

i had the day off yesterday and wore this on a pseudo breakfast date :> i love this new target dress kind of a lot. cardi is also from target, as well as the oxfords. tights are from macys. 






hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## DeerVictory

sarie said:


> love that dress, tania! when is it from (if you don't mind me asking)?
> 
> i had the day off yesterday and wore this on a pseudo breakfast date :> i love this new target dress kind of a lot. cardi is also from target, as well as the oxfords. tights are from macys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone has a great week!



I have no words. You're amazing.


----------



## b0nnie

sarie said:


> love that dress, tania! when is it from (if you don't mind me asking)?
> 
> i had the day off yesterday and wore this on a pseudo breakfast date :> i love this new target dress kind of a lot. cardi is also from target, as well as the oxfords. tights are from macys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone has a great week!



Love the dress, you look so good. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

sarie said:


> love that dress, tania! when is it from (if you don't mind me asking)?
> 
> i had the day off yesterday and wore this on a pseudo breakfast date :> i love this new target dress kind of a lot. cardi is also from target, as well as the oxfords. tights are from macys.
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone has a great week!


 

Very cute!


----------



## Tania

It's summer '09 Forever 21.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you...


----------



## b0nnie

Dress from Target, belt from Cato....and I just really like wearing my hair like this  

View attachment DSC00605 - Copy.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

Loveee your hair! The dress looks awesome on you


----------



## Tania

Love the braid, b0nnie. 

Actually, I really like everything you guys have done on this page.


----------



## CastingPearls

b0nnie said:


> Dress from Target, belt from Cato....and I just really like wearing my hair like this


I love the braid on you too. I have a very similar belt, same color and clasp-- from Torrid. I wear it all the time too cos it's very versatile. Cute dress!

I love what everyone is wearing too but Rachel, those Coach sneakers are killing me! WANT!!!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Thatgirl08, Sarie, Tania, B0nnie fantastic outfits! Everyone had at least one thing I wanted to stea -uh,er- borrow.


----------



## b0nnie

thanks guys 

dress from WetSeal, tank from Rue 21, shoes from CharlotteRusse 

View attachment dims.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

LOVE those shoes!


----------



## cherylharrell

You're doing well to fit into stuff from skinny peoples stores. I couldn't even fit my little toe in their stuff...


----------



## Surlysomething

cherylharrell said:


> You're doing well to fit into stuff from skinny peoples stores. I couldn't even fit my little toe in their stuff...


 

I'm not sure these stores are for "skinny people" per se. A lot of styles of clothing have different cuts. You'd be surprised what you can find if you have a look.


----------



## Tania

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure these stores are for "skinny people" per se. A lot of styles of clothing have different cuts. You'd be surprised what you can find if you have a look.



Totally true. Eyeballing cut and fabric might help you discover something that fits. Stated sizes are a suggestion, not a universal rule.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure these stores are for "skinny people" per se. A lot of styles of clothing have different cuts. You'd be surprised what you can find if you have a look.


I have to agree here. I am a 4X-5X but fit into plenty of 3X's depending on the fabric and cut. I'm not really defined by my size. A lot of stuff has to be tried on. I think it was Deer Victory who said--KNOW YOUR MEASUREMENTS--this is very helpful because a lot of stores and online places have VERY different interpretations for what a 3X or even what a size 18 is.


----------



## b0nnie

thatgirl08 said:


> LOVE those shoes!



Thanks, they are actaully pretty comfy too 



cherylharrell said:


> You're doing well to fit into stuff from skinny peoples stores. I couldn't even fit my little toe in their stuff...



I don't fit into lots of things but depending on how the clothes is made, or if the back of the dress is shirred...you would be suprised how much you can wear just off the rack. The tank top is a size Large and it fits just fine because its made of stretchy material. If I see something I really like I try it on, it doesn't hurt to try. I've learned to look at how the clothes are made, the material and cuts, and not just the size number.


----------



## sarie

DeerVictory said:


> I have no words. You're amazing.


 nooooo you. 

thanks for the sweet compliments, guys <3


----------



## ashmamma84

CastingPearls said:


> I have to agree here. I am a 4X-5X but fit into plenty of 3X's depending on the fabric and cut. I'm not really defined by my size. A lot of stuff has to be tried on. I think it was Deer Victory who said--KNOW YOUR MEASUREMENTS--this is very helpful because a lot of stores and online places have VERY different interpretations for what a 3X or even what a size 18 is.



Yes. Totally true. I have several size L in my closet, but my measurements are are way beyond typical size L measurements. 

My rule of thumb is to keep an open mind. You just never know what will or will not fit. And ooohhhh when it DOES fit. SCORE!


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info ya'll Probably the smaller bbws get into their stuff. I am a 24 and sometimes 26 on top if sleeves are snug so their stuff probably won't fit me. Oh well, I will enjoy seeing you guys in the stuff...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

cherylharrell said:


> Thanks for the info ya'll Probably the smaller bbws get into their stuff. I am a 24 and sometimes 26 on top if sleeves are snug so their stuff probably won't fit me. Oh well, I will enjoy seeing you guys in the stuff...



Really Cheryl? What is your upper arm circumference if you don't mind my asking? I am range from 22 to 26 in tops depending upon cut of the sleeve and the belly. 20-24 is the average size at LB, Torrid, AS and Avenue here. I may not like some of their styles/patterns, or not willing to pay their non-sale prices, but I find PLENTY of things. Size 24 should not be as hard to find things as described.

Shopping is a bitch -yes, but as Ashmamma said "...when it DOES fit. SCORE!"


----------



## CastingPearls

My tops range anywhere from a 30-36 also depending as OWA has said and I shop at Torrid, LB and Avenue to name a few! I've never in my life been a smaller bbw even when I was a small kid so I think we need to see past obstacles that might not really be there and start looking for opportunities and treasures. Yeah, I can't fit into a lot of it, but when I do I work it so if small, medium, super or ultra BBWs (cos there are sisters posting here bigger than me) can do it, so can anyone else.


----------



## cherylharrell

I have no idea what my arm circumference is but the upper part of my arms hang down. This makes sleeves on tops snug on me and why I sometimes have to get a 26...


----------



## thatgirl08

Even when I was a 28, I regularly wore XXL stuff from Old Navy, 2 and 3X juniors stuff from Deb, Dots, Rainbow, etc. I just bought an XL tank from Dots even and I'm a 26ish now. You'd be surprised what will fit! Give it a try!


----------



## cherylharrell

Yep. Only thing is Deb store cuts the sleeves of their tops too snug to fit alot of times. I can still fit into a pair of size 18 jean leggings and some old 2X stuff I have...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

cherylharrell said:


> Yep. Only thing is Deb store cuts the sleeves of their tops too snug to fit *alot of times*. I can still fit into a pair of size 18 jean leggings and some old 2X stuff I have...



It sounds like you're just giving up too quickly, woman. A lot of times is not every single time, at every single store. No matter what store we mention we can find five faults for each favor. Shopping at our sizes is work for all of us, but the work is worth the effort.


----------



## CastingPearls

The only thing that fits me at Victoria's Secret is the perfume but that doesn't stop me from wearing gorgeous clothes, so I don't waste my time and shop THERE. There are other places. You have to look. Yes some I buy at retail but I get awesome sales too. Treat it as an adventure and what you find as treasures and if you can't find what you want, it's like a man, move along move along because there's more just around the corner.

Everything else is just bullshit excuses and YES I AM SAYING THAT because if I'm a 4X or 5X then no one smaller than me can give a legitimate reason why they can't find anything nice.


----------



## Tania

I get what you're saying, Cheryl. Normally I won't go out of my way for Hollister or some other juniors-sized clothing store that doesn't support my size because I know I can do better elsewhere. BUT - if I'm there and I see something I like that might work, I give it a shot.  That's how I discovered I could wear VS bras again!


----------



## cherylharrell

I go in some skinny stores just for the jewelry. I once found a bracelet in a skinny store that fit me. I was surprised!


----------



## Surlysomething

*crickets*


----------



## firefly

CastingPearls said:


> Everything else is just bullshit excuses and YES I AM SAYING THAT because if I'm a 4X or 5X then no one smaller than me can give a legitimate reason why they can't find anything nice unless they have no taste or imagination.



ugh... try and find nice clothes in 4X or 5x in Germany...

My absolute wish: a hoodie with Betty Boop - I haven't got any chance to find one in my size, even if it's without Betty.

Ontopic: Just finished cutting the lawn, I'm wearing a T-Shirt, creepy pants and no shoes


----------



## mel

I have been sick for days!!  so today I am dressed up. A tank top and panties. Tomorrow I amy work up to shorts..lol


----------



## Tania

Today, I had the worst cramps since college. Luckily, Heidi by Pinup Couture showed up just in time to save me. I'm wearing her with the vintage black straw pillbox hat I picked up last week and my 60s Saks Fifth Avenue beaded clutch. 

View attachment IMG_0771.JPG


View attachment IMG_0768.JPG


----------



## mel

Tania said:


> Today, I had the worst cramps since college. Luckily, Heidi by Pinup Couture showed up just in time to save me. I'm wearing her with the vintage black straw pillbox hat I picked up last week and my 60s Saks Fifth Avenue beaded clutch.



Love it!!!!! I so love the way you dress!!:bow:


----------



## Tania

Mel: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMWAH. Ty.  :*


----------



## b0nnie

Tania said:


> Today, I had the worst cramps since college. Luckily, Heidi by Pinup Couture showed up just in time to save me. I'm wearing her with the vintage black straw pillbox hat I picked up last week and my 60s Saks Fifth Avenue beaded clutch.



I want your closet...fantastic as usual.


----------



## molly smith

I am wearing a cat!


----------



## molly smith

Tania said:


> Today, I had the worst cramps since college. Luckily, Heidi by Pinup Couture showed up just in time to save me. I'm wearing her with the vintage black straw pillbox hat I picked up last week and my 60s Saks Fifth Avenue beaded clutch.



I love your dress, lovely!:wubu:


----------



## molly smith

Tania said:


> Today, I had the worst cramps since college. Luckily, Heidi by Pinup Couture showed up just in time to save me. I'm wearing her with the vintage black straw pillbox hat I picked up last week and my 60s Saks Fifth Avenue beaded clutch.



I love your dress, lovely!


----------



## Tad

Tania said:


> Luckily, Heidi by Pinup Couture showed up just in time to save me. I'm wearing her with the vintage black straw pillbox hat I picked up last week and my 60s Saks Fifth Avenue beaded clutch.



I'd say you are brave to wear orange, except that:
a) History says you know exactly what you are doing with clothes, no bravery required, and
b) Wow does that work well on you! You look awfully vibrant for someone who was feeling so bad. The colour is so good on you, its changed my thoughts on orange.

(and I hope you are feeling better)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania said:


> Today, I had the worst cramps since college. Luckily, Heidi by Pinup Couture showed up just in time to save me. I'm wearing her with the vintage black straw pillbox hat I picked up last week and my 60s Saks Fifth Avenue beaded clutch.


I so envy how well yo rock your style woman!



molly smith said:


> I am wearing a cat!



Oh my! That is so adorable, it's disgusting!

ETA: Fashionable, I adore damn near everything on that Pria Kataria Puri site. (Unfortunately, this also means, it's hella outta my price range grr - LOL)


----------



## Surlysomething

Tania said:


> Today, I had the worst cramps since college. Luckily, Heidi by Pinup Couture showed up just in time to save me. I'm wearing her with the vintage black straw pillbox hat I picked up last week and my 60s Saks Fifth Avenue beaded clutch.


 

So stylish! You were born in the wrong era, lady.


----------



## Tania

Thanks, guys. :* And Tad...it's RED, not orange.  

Surly, my aunt and mom see my fifties/early sixties stuff and are like, "Oh, I had one like that!" I'm so jealous of them. I probably should have been the fourth sibling instead of the next gen. Then again, that would've meant my older sisters would have been the homecoming queen and a hot blonde, respectively, so maybe not. XD

Molly, are those kitty sox? OMGUH!


----------



## mel

well..I made into a nightgown today!! lol..but it is adorable  sleeveless - light green with pink polka dots.


----------



## CastingPearls

molly smith said:


> I am wearing a cat!


MUST BUY NOW ....


----------



## Tad

Tania said:


> :* And Tad...it's RED, not orange.



1) :doh: by now I should know better than to open my mouth in this thread....always seems to attract my foot!

2) on my screen I swear it looks orange. Now I'm worried about the colours on my new laptop :sad:


----------



## mel

Tad said:


> 1) :doh: by now I should know better than to open my mouth in this thread....always seems to attract my foot!



hehehe:bounce:


----------



## louisaml

I'm wearing my pink hoodie with black hearts from Fashion Bug. My zombie "Gir" t-shirt from Torrid. My black capri sweatpants that have "Badass" written in pink on the butt from Torrid. Some socks from Wally World. My Burlington Coat Factory version of Shape ups in black of course, they are the only dark colored sneakers I can find in my size that don't break the bank. My blue bedazzled eyebrow ring from Spencers.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm about to take a nap (massive headache) so i'm in my sea foam colored cotton babydoll style nightgown. Comfy and lightweight


----------



## tinkerbell

Black knit pants, and a Detroit Pistons t shirt.


----------



## Tania

Tad, it's cool.  I'm not upset. I was just like, ORANGE, wha? LOL.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Lavender-colored long-sleeve t-shirt from Target
Black Converse hoodie with little faint gray stars speckled all over it
Black semi-flared jeans from Hot Topic with little skullies on the back pockets 

I took a picture but I look TERRIBLE today.


----------



## cherylharrell

The retro vintage look suits you. I can find cute stuff to fit but sadly not all the styles I want are in my size...


----------



## Tania

This is what I wore last night to church. Ava dress from Pinup Couture, my 60s straw pillbox hat, vintage carnelian jewelry, Sofft pumps. Nothing new. I'll post tonight's ensemble tomorrow! 

View attachment IMG_0784.JPG


View attachment IMG_0786.JPG


----------



## Tania

Here's what I wore to Easter liturgy! 

Trashy Diva 40s dress in Olivine Floral
Trashy Diva anchor necklace
Arribas Brothers/Swarovski crystal dragonfly earrings
Purple magnolia hairflower by me
Lane Bryant cardigan
Sofft shoes
Dark garden underbust waist-cincher corset (which is technically too big, but it creates a nice smooth shape) 

View attachment IMG_0797.JPG


View attachment IMG_0792.JPG


View attachment IMG_0791.JPG


----------



## Ashleyohtori

Tania said:


> Here's what I wore to Easter liturgy!
> 
> Trashy Diva 40s dress in Olivine Floral
> Trashy Diva anchor necklace
> Arribas Brothers/Swarovski crystal dragonfly earrings
> Purple magnolia hairflower by me
> Lane Bryant cardigan
> Sofft shoes
> Dark garden underbust waist-cincher corset (which is technically too big, but it creates a nice smooth shape)



Tania! Those dresses look so divine! I secretly want the green one for myself....must save money...


----------



## Tania

Ashleyohtori said:


> Tania! Those dresses look so divine! I secretly want the green one for myself....must save money...



TY! The Trashy Diva dress is seriously the best ever!!! :*


----------



## Cors

Tania, I love how you styled the red, hat and all! You are really rocking those dresses and I'm always torn between envy and admiration! :kiss2:

I'm trying on my new jeans and for once, they didn't fit too badly! I can never hope to fill them out nicely, but at least there isn't as much fabric bunching under the butt as usual. Pretty pleased!


----------



## The Orange Mage

It's purple outfit time!





Shirt is from target and has a wonderful burnout/aged look...kinda tan-ish white. I have a purple tank under it. And my purple glasses. If I'm headed out I have some purple socks (striped or argyle) that I can put on before slipping on my purple Chuck Taylor's. I don't have any purple pants, though.  Though I could fix that once I find a suitable white pair of jeans or cords. (I actually have some Rit dye set aside for a black & purple tie-dye job like this!)


----------



## cherylharrell

Your church clothes look so good on you. I need to remember to take more OOTD pics of myself.


----------



## Paquito

Not exactly "right now," but I did wear this for my speech last week on radical fatassery.


----------



## Tania

Right now I'm still in my Cacique loungewear, but yesterday I wore my Pinup Couture Evelyn dress to work with faux pearls ca. 1994, Coach patent flats, my tiny gold hoop earrings I've had since age 5, and my yellow Torrid hair rose. Sasssaaaaaay! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-04-28 at 14.36 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-04-28 at 14.34 #2.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania said:


> ...beautiful stylish woman....



shit, I have to spread some rep before I can give you more, but I just wanted to say that you are such a beautiful, stylish and radiant woman!!!!


----------



## Tania

Thank you darling. The feeling's mutual. :*


----------



## penguin

I love your style so, so much, Tania!


----------



## Tania

Thank you, Penguin dear! BTW, I love your new userpic! Purty hair!


----------



## HottiMegan

Squee! I got my new dress!  It's a little snug under the boobage but i still like it  I suck at self photography with my phone but you can see the dress still


----------



## Tania

Awesome, looks like a good fit overall!


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you, as usual. I repped you for the other person who couldn't.  And Megans dress looks good too!


----------



## Tania

TY Cheryl!


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> This is what I wore last night to church. Ava dress from Pinup Couture, my 60s straw pillbox hat, vintage carnelian jewelry, Sofft pumps. Nothing new. I'll post tonight's ensemble tomorrow!




FREAKIN' GORGEOUS!!!! I love that red on you! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

<runs in and shamelessly shills own blog>

Today's entry is sorta-kinda about clothing and what I'm wearing so you might want to click on the link below for shits and giggles or if you have nothing better to do.

<runs out>


----------



## penguin

I love these dresses, but the neckline is a bit low for my tastes. I normally pin them together (fashion tape doesn't work! so annoying), but today I thought I'd try popping a cami on underneath. I like it! My daughter took the photo, so it's a slightly odd angle


----------



## LillyBBBW

penguin said:


> I love these dresses, but the neckline is a bit low for my tastes. I normally pin them together (fashion tape doesn't work! so annoying), but today I thought I'd try popping a cami on underneath. I like it! My daughter took the photo, so it's a slightly odd angle



I love love love low cut dresses!! :wubu: Problem is the bras I need to wear aren't very low cut. They show down in front. That dress does look lovely on you Penquin.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I love these dresses, but the neckline is a bit low for my tastes. I normally pin them together (fashion tape doesn't work! so annoying), but today I thought I'd try popping a cami on underneath. I like it! My daughter took the photo, so it's a slightly odd angle


You look great! I love the dress too. I use the cami trick on occasion myself--smart thinking!


----------



## Paul

WOW this is a very good look.


penguin said:


> I love these dresses, but the neckline is a bit low for my tastes. I normally pin them together (fashion tape doesn't work! so annoying), but today I thought I'd try popping a cami on underneath. I like it! My daughter took the photo, so it's a slightly odd angle


----------



## penguin

LillyBBBW said:


> I love love love low cut dresses!! :wubu: Problem is the bras I need to wear aren't very low cut. They show down in front. That dress does look lovely on you Penquin.



I do have a low cut bra to wear with them (i have four dresses in the same style, different patterns), but i need to keep the bottom of the neckline pinned in a bit, unless I want it all on display.



CastingPearls said:


> You look great! I love the dress too. I use the cami trick on occasion myself--smart thinking!



Thanks! I wish I'd thought of it earlier, but at least I have now. I didn't have to worry about my boobs falling out, so I was much more comfortable.



Paul said:


> WOW this is a very good look.



Thank you!


----------



## Cors

Nothing too exciting, but I practically live in black clothes so I figured I'd wear something a little more summer-y for once. Cheap and cheerful yellow jersey tee from Dorothy Perkins (pretty buttercup yellow, comfy enough and goes up to size 22), the usual jeans and smooshy black pebbled bag.


----------



## CastingPearls

This :


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> This :




Very pretty, Elaine!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> Squee! I got my new dress!  It's a little snug under the boobage but i still like it  I suck at self photography with my phone but you can see the dress still


Cute dress Megan!



penguin said:


> I love these dresses, but the neckline is a bit low for my tastes. I normally pin them together (fashion tape doesn't work! so annoying), but today I thought I'd try popping a cami on underneath. I like it! My daughter took the photo, so it's a slightly odd angle


I love that dress on you Pen!



Cors said:


> Nothing too exciting, but I practically live in black clothes so I figured I'd wear something a little more summer-y for once. Cheap and cheerful from Dorothy Perkins (pretty buttercup yellow, comfy enough and goes up to size 22), the usual jeans and smooshy black pebbled bag.


That is the perfect summer yellow, I love it!



CastingPearls said:


> This:


Fabulous Lainey!


----------



## Tracyarts

Jeans, a pinkish-lavender colored peasant blouse, and light tan suede fake Birkenstock sandals. 

Tracy


----------



## Tania

Looking good, gals!

PS - I heart Dorothy Perkins too, Gracie!

PPS - Here's me from yesterday. Lodi Street Fair day and then to the Lockeford wineries to see my dad's friend's band. Haha. 

View attachment IMG_0896.JPG


----------



## b0nnie

Cors said:


> Nothing too exciting, but I practically live in black clothes so I figured I'd wear something a little more summer-y for once. Cheap and cheerful from Dorothy Perkins (pretty buttercup yellow, comfy enough and goes up to size 22), the usual jeans and smooshy black pebbled bag.



I love that color, I wish I could wear it.



CastingPearls said:


> This :



Such a pretty top.



Tania said:


> Looking good, gals!
> 
> PS - I heart Dorothy Perkins too, Gracie!
> 
> PPS - Here's me from yesterday. Lodi Street Fair day and then to the Lockeford wineries to see my dad's friend's band. Haha.



:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

You all look good as usual.


----------



## penguin

OneWickedAngel said:


> I love that dress on you Pen!



Thank you! And everyone else is looking fabulous too. I love that colour, Cors!

I wore this one today (it's a maxi dress too), and got complimented on it when I popped into the newsagents this morning. I got caught in a mega rainstorm this afternoon, though, and even with an umbrella got soaked!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania said:


> ...snip...
> PPS - Here's me from yesterday. Lodi Street Fair day and then to the Lockeford wineries to see my dad's friend's band. Haha.


Love that color on you, Tania! 



penguin said:


> I wore this one today (it's a maxi dress too), and got complimented on it when I popped into the newsagents this morning. I got caught in a mega rainstorm this afternoon, though, and even with an umbrella got soaked!


Ooo! That pattern works on you Penguin!


This is me today - right now  lol


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> This is me today - right now  lol


 
You look great, lady. Love your hair!


----------



## CastingPearls

Cors said:


> Nothing too exciting, but I practically live in black clothes so I figured I'd wear something a little more summer-y for once. Cheap and cheerful the usual jeans and smooshy black pebbled bag.



LOVE this shade of yellow and I have a 'thing' for pebbled leather bags myself. 



Surlysomething said:


> Very pretty, Elaine!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Fabulous Lainey!





Tania said:


> Looking good, gals
> 
> PPS - Here's me from yesterday. Lodi Street Fair day and then to the Lockeford wineries to see my dad's friend's band. Haha.



Thank you all! Tania, I love your style and the way you set up up your poses. So cute.




cherylharrell said:


> You all look good as usual.





penguin said:


> Thank you! And everyone else is looking fabulous too. I love that colour, Cors!
> 
> I wore this one today (it's a maxi dress too), and got complimented on it when I popped into the newsagents this morning. I got caught in a mega rainstorm this afternoon, though, and even with an umbrella got soaked!



Thanks you two! And Penguin, I LOVE that maxi dress on you. The colors are great!



OneWickedAngel said:


> This is me today - right now  lol




Growwwwllll! You look fierce! Love it!


Thanks too B0nnie--for some reason multiquote took a nap when I tried to fit yours in. I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## penguin

thanks guys  six months ago, I wouldn't have worn that dress. the pattern was too bright, it showed my arms, too figure hugging - but now? I love it


----------



## Paul

penguin said:


> Thank you! And everyone else is looking fabulous too. I love that colour, Cors!
> 
> I wore this one today (it's a maxi dress too), and got complimented on it when I popped into the newsagents this morning. I got caught in a mega rainstorm this afternoon, though, and even with an umbrella got soaked!



Penguin,

I see why you got so many compliments. This is a beautiful dress on a very lovely woman.


----------



## penguin

Paul said:


> Penguin,
> 
> I see why you got so many compliments. This is a beautiful dress on a very lovely woman.



Oh, thank you so much


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## cherylharrell

You all look good.


----------



## The Orange Mage

My favoritest jeans and a striped grey and black racerback tank. I also got one in purples, too, of course! 






(Also pictured, I'm sitting on my snug little black hoodie with faint scribbley gray stars all over it)


----------



## Dromond

I should have looked at this thread before. Everyone looks great, but I am blown away by Tania's retro style. Fantastic.

As for myself, I live in jeans. Around the house I wear t-shirts. Out in public, it's polo shirts or sweaters - depending on temperature. I rarely wear anything else.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> You look great, lady. Love your hair!





CastingPearls said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Growwwwllll! You look fierce! Love it!



Thank you! :happy:


----------



## Tania

Dromond said:


> I should have looked at this thread before. Everyone looks great, but I am blown away by Tania's retro style. Fantastic.
> 
> As for myself, I live in jeans. Around the house I wear t-shirts. Out in public, it's polo shirts or sweaters - depending on temperature. I rarely wear anything else.



Thank you! I'm wearing cuffed demin capris and an Ann Taylor tshirt right now, myself. The tshirt is pretty rad; it has 18th century pleated ruffles on it!


----------



## sarie

apologies for the shit quality. i had to [ignorantly] alter the brightness/contrast of this photo because the shadow was being a jerk. target dress/cardi, thrifted shell belt and cross shoulder bag. have a great week, everyone! 

View attachment fitt.JPG


----------



## mel

sarie said:


> apologies for the shit quality. i had to [ignorantly] alter the brightness/contrast of this photo because the shadow was being a jerk. target dress/cardi, thrifted shell belt and cross shoulder bag. have a great week, everyone!



superuperdupercute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Red sweatpants and a grey t-shirt, but the sweatpants have sock monkeys embroidered on them.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

sarie said:


> apologies for the shit quality. i had to [ignorantly] alter the brightness/contrast of this photo because the shadow was being a jerk. target dress/cardi, thrifted shell belt and cross shoulder bag. have a great week, everyone!



Oh, I love this! I agree with Mel superdupercutiepie!


----------



## sarie

thanks, mel and owa! <3


----------



## Surlysomething

I love that this thread totally took off and is going strong.


----------



## JellyBeansss

I have a black and white flannel on with some jeans and flip flops...nice and comfy


----------



## Tania

Yes, that's a totally cute dress, Sar!


----------



## cherylharrell

Black capris from Roamans catalog, black tank from Ashley Stewart, and black elbow length cropped cardigan from Torrid. I told my Mom I feel skinny in it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Dark boot cut jeans and a hot pink v-necked tank top. Oh, and sequined flip flops. My house is danged hot.


----------



## mel

my b'day suit (no pic attached)


----------



## CleverBomb

mel said:


> my b'day suit (no pic attached)


Pics or it didn't... nah. 
Everyone wears that outfit at some point, no pics required.
But we can all assume it suits you well. 

-Rusty


----------



## Cors

Warehouse black lace lantern dress, 5" (1" platform though) camel patent (decent nude for me) peep-toe pumps. I have a longer torso and short legs but the shoes are magic - really blends in and elongates everything!


----------



## Tania

You look mahvelous! Wish I could rep ya, Gracie. 

(PS - I was just post-petting those very shoes in response to your collection photos!  )


----------



## Never2fat4me

mel said:


> my b'day suit (no pic attached)



Not fair!! Makin us think about that outfit distracts an innocent young man from his pure thoughts...


----------



## paperfidelity

I'm headed to a party with my co-workers soon. This is a top with jeans.


----------



## Paul

Wow, a pretty woman!



paperfidelity said:


> I'm headed to a party with my co-workers soon. This is a top with jeans.


----------



## mel

paperfidelity said:


> I'm headed to a party with my co-workers soon. This is a top with jeans.




You are so cute!! and that Aqua looks wonderful on you 



Paul said:


> Wow, a pretty woman!



awww she is!


----------



## paperfidelity

mel said:


> You are so cute!! and that Aqua looks wonderful on you
> 
> 
> 
> awww she is!



Thanks so much guys!


----------



## b0nnie

WootWoot...my hundredth post 

Dress(its really a skirt) is thrifted, Belt is Cato, Shoes are Cato. 

View attachment dims5.jpg


View attachment DSC00822.JPG


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## succubus_dxb

my latest finds from ASOS - yipeee!

my 'ferocious' earrings - they look like i'm stretching my earlobes, but they're just normal pin earings


polka dot bowling bag  

View attachment earings .jpg


View attachment bag.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

paperfidelity said:


> I'm headed to a party with my co-workers soon. This is a top with jeans.



Ohmagawd! I love that top. Where did you get it?


----------



## QueenB

bored as hell, wearing the new porkpie my friend got me for my birthday this week. 
View attachment Photo on 2011-05-21 at 23.40.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll look good there.


----------



## Aust99

paperfidelity said:


> I'm headed to a party with my co-workers soon. This is a top with jeans.
> 
> 
> Snip


Love the look... the top looks like a dress I have... Great colour on you. 


b0nnie said:


> WootWoot...my hundredth post
> 
> Dress(its really a skirt) is thrifted, Belt is Cato, Shoes are Cato.


How clever... makes a cute dress on a gorgeous girl. 


MissAshley said:


> snip


Love your jeans


succubus_dxb said:


> my latest finds from ASOS - yipeee!
> 
> my 'ferocious' earrings - they look like i'm stretching my earlobes, but they're just normal pin earings
> 
> 
> polka dot bowling bag





QueenB said:


> bored as hell, wearing the new porkpie my friend got me for my birthday this week.





Two of my favourites on these boards.... Love your style ladies!



:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Aust99

Hens night last night for a dear friend... went to dinner and casino/ nighclubs. This is my outfit:

Oversize ASOS dress. ASOS
Leather jacket. ASOS
Black leggings. Evans probably
Belt. Evans

First pic is out of focus but I wanted to show the arms of the dress. Without a belt this dress looks like a sack. lol

View attachment 93685
View attachment 93686


----------



## CastingPearls

This sequin top is paired with slinky palazzo pants in charcoal and black sandals.

Top is from Woman Within
Earrings and necklace are from Avon
Pants are from Silhouettes (even though you can't see them)


----------



## Sweetie

I'm wearing my usual uniform...jeans and a t-shirt. Todays t-shirt is burgundy shirred v-neck (front and back) with ruffled supershort sleeves, and exercise thong sandals (pink and grey). Its raining here today or I'd be wearing my new amethyst sunglasses.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Hens night last night for a dear friend... went to dinner and casino/ nighclubs. This is my outfit:
> 
> Oversize ASOS dress. ASOS
> Leather jacket. ASOS
> Black leggings. Evans probably
> Belt. Evans
> 
> First pic is out of focus but I wanted to show the arms of the dress. Without a belt this dress looks like a sack. lol
> 
> View attachment 93685
> View attachment 93686



Cute outfit! The guys must have been all over you. Orange suits you very well. 

Chris


----------



## sarie

everyone looks great, per usual! 

my outfit the other day 

http://sarieface.tumblr.com/post/5674006439/ootd-collection-by-osp-shorts-hanes


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Hens night last night for a dear friend... went to dinner and casino/ nighclubs. This is my outfit:
> 
> Oversize ASOS dress. ASOS
> Leather jacket. ASOS
> Black leggings. Evans probably
> Belt. Evans
> 
> First pic is out of focus but I wanted to show the arms of the dress. Without a belt this dress looks like a sack. lol
> 
> View attachment 93685
> View attachment 93686


 
great outfit! Loved this dress on ASOS, quite similiar (i think) to the grey with the cut out arm bits that we both bought? great colour on you- think i'd look a bit peakish in it! If you don't mind me asking, what size did you get it in? Think we're pretty similiar in size, and i'm still not sure what asos size suits me on these more 'sack like' dresses! x


----------



## OneWickedAngel

paperfidelity said:


> I'm headed to a party with my co-workers soon. This is a top with jeans.


That IS such a cute top on you!



b0nnie said:


> WootWoot...my hundredth post
> 
> Dress(its really a skirt) is thrifted, Belt is Cato, Shoes are Cato.


Congrats on the 100th! I love that on you as a dress!



MissAshley said:


> That's a pretty shade of yellow on you.





succubus_dxb said:


> my latest finds from ASOS - yipeee!
> 
> my 'ferocious' earrings - they look like i'm stretching my earlobes, but they're just normal pin earings
> 
> polka dot bowling bag


Dang girl, you KNOW I'm loving those earrings.



QueenB said:


> bored as hell, wearing the new porkpie my friend got me for my birthday this week.


The hat! The shades! The Bomb!



Aust99 said:


> Hens night last night for a dear friend... went to dinner and casino/ nighclubs. This is my outfit:
> 
> Oversize ASOS dress. ASOS
> Leather jacket. ASOS
> Black leggings. Evans probably
> Belt. Evans
> 
> First pic is out of focus but I wanted to show the arms of the dress. Without a belt this dress looks like a sack. lol


Nat, that outfit is so on the money for you.



CastingPearls said:


> This sequin top is paired with slinky palazzo pants in charcoal and black sandals.
> 
> Top is from Woman Within
> Earrings and necklace are from Avon
> Pants are from Silhouettes (even though you can't see them)


Darn, too bad there wasn't a full shot of the outfit, it sounds gorgeous and I know you worked it.



sarie said:


> everyone looks great, per usual!
> 
> my outfit the other day


Sarie, I want those foxtails dammit! That outfit is so cute!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> great outfit! Loved this dress on ASOS, quite similiar (i think) to the grey with the cut out arm bits that we both bought? great colour on you- think i'd look a bit peakish in it! If you don't mind me asking, what size did you get it in? Think we're pretty similiar in size, and i'm still not sure what asos size suits me on these more 'sack like' dresses! x



I got the 26 in this because I wanted to ensure it had the oversize look.... It is a good fit invthis dress but the 26 in that grey cutout one we both got was too oversize in my opinion.... In saying that I've been getting the 26 in lots of stuff from ASOS as their sizing is hit and miss for me. 

The oversize dresses don't seem to be consistent... Did the grey one fit you right???? From your FB pics I think I'm a couple dress sizes bigger.


----------



## tinkerbell

Green khaki shorts, a yellow v neck t shirt that has a picture of a flamingo, and says "Florida Keys Please" on it.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> I got the 26 in this because I wanted to ensure it had the oversize look.... It is a good fit invthis dress but the 26 in that grey cutout one we both got was too oversize in my opinion.... In saying that I've been getting the 26 in lots of stuff from ASOS as their sizing is hit and miss for me.
> 
> The oversize dresses don't seem to be consistent... Did the grey one fit you right???? From your FB pics I think I'm a couple dress sizes bigger.



I got the grey in the 22 I think, and it's f*cking huge :/ I wanted oversized, but it just looks silly  

I've given up on getting pants from asos- I've never had a pair fit. Either i get a 22 and they're too small, or i go bigger and the waist is still tight but the belly is loose, etc.


----------



## Aust99

I totally agree about the grey one... Was way way too big... I just wear it at home... And forget about pants from there...


----------



## Sweetie

Just got out of the shower after having a night filled with anxiety and sleep not helping. Wearing a very comfortably silky floor length short sleeve caftan, pastel purple/mixed animal print design. Love me caftans!!!


----------



## milfy

Bootcut dark blue jeans, black and white floral sleeveless top with ruffles down the front (newlook) and a royal blue quarter length cardigan

I love these ruffly tops - i always wear them - disguises all my lumps and bumps


----------



## Tania

My outfit for today! 

View attachment IMG_0981.JPG


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tania said:


> My outfit for today!



Va-va-voom! That is a really cute red dress. You look very beautiful in it.

Chris :bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

Very nice and vintage looking.


----------



## The Orange Mage

A very comfy and awesome pair of flare jeans, a purple ribbed tank, a purple-striped cardigan, and a oversized black hoodie.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Tania said:


> My outfit for today!



You are my style hero! 
Everything about this is something I would wear :bow:


----------



## tinkerbell

pj shorts and a t shirt that says "New York Babe" on it. lol I don't live in NY, but I liked the colors of the t


----------



## Sweetie

An animal print caftan. Very comfy.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

i&#9829;this outfit 

View attachment Belted Multi Print Dress - maurices.com.jpeg


View attachment Chain Embellished Thong Sandal - maurices.com.jpeg


View attachment Long Sleeve Ruched Back Cardiwrap - maurices.com.jpeg


----------



## mel

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i&#9829;this outfit



ohhh that is So cute!!


----------



## Surlysomething

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i&#9829;this outfit


 

Yay! Nice to see you posting!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

&#9829; i chose something simple for today, since my hair short now i can't do what i usually would've done but a side ponytail with a black flower at the holder, i'm using black and silver jewelry just plain. i'm not wearing any leggins through cause i'm so short -.- it's long enough lol. but i thought it was cute, oh and i may change my mind about the shoes i dunno. i wanted do dress it up but it may be black flip flop city! 

View attachment pDEB-9201207dt.jpg


View attachment pMAUR1-9427772v275.jpg


----------



## Mishty

This swim suit, these shorts, and a huge racerback Joe Boxer tank, plus Teva flip flops, and Fossil shades. I'm headed to the river.


----------



## mel

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> &#9829; i chose something simple for today, since my hair short now i can't do what i usually would've done but a side ponytail with a black flower at the holder, i'm using black and silver jewelry just plain. i'm not wearing any leggins through cause i'm so short -.- it's long enough lol. but i thought it was cute, oh and i may change my mind about the shoes i dunno. i wanted do dress it up but it may be black flip flop city!



cute cute!!  



Mishty said:


> This swim suit, these shorts, and a huge racerback Joe Boxer tank, plus Teva flip flops, and Fossil shades. I'm headed to the river.



and cute cute too


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

You Cant Watch Me Walk If You Want To&#9829; Lol I never thought i'd like red EVER but i was mistaken!!! these are my new favorite shoes i wear them with zebra and sometimes jeans&#9829; 

View attachment RedHeels.jpg


View attachment PerfectFit.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm wearing a lilac camisole and violet daisy dukes with tiny white polka dots. Barefoot and a smile.

No pics, sorry...camera is charging. LOL


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

CastingPearls said:


> I'm wearing a lilac camisole and violet daisy dukes with tiny white polka dots. Barefoot and a smile.
> 
> No pics, sorry...camera is charging. LOL



how cute!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

went out for my birthday tonight, mexican dinner then soul-night! My ASOS dress arrived RIGHT on time - simple black mini, with striped back - only have one photo now, but think i have more to come! super comfy - good length - recommended to all! ( i mentioned it in the 'what did you buy' thread) - i'm shwasted - i hope this made sense xxx 

View attachment Photo on 2011-06-03 at 06.27.jpg


----------



## Cors

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> You Cant Watch Me Walk If You Want To&#9829; Lol I never thought i'd like red EVER but i was mistaken!!! these are my new favorite shoes i wear them with zebra and sometimes jeans&#9829;



Lovely shoes, great pics!  



succubus_dxb said:


> went out for my birthday tonight, mexican dinner then soul-night! My ASOS dress arrived RIGHT on time - simple black mini, with striped back - only have one photo now, but think i have more to come! super comfy - good length - recommended to all! ( i mentioned it in the 'what did you buy' thread) - i'm shwasted - i hope this made sense xxx



Happy birthday!!! Hope you had a fab time. Good to hear that the dress worked out well for you! Looking fine, can't wait to see more pics! :kiss2:


----------



## Tania

Happy birthday, Bobbie! Looks great!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i&#9829;this outfit


So do I!



SarahLaughsAlot said:


> &#9829; i chose something simple for today, since my hair short now i can't do what i usually would've done but a side ponytail with a black flower at the holder, i'm using black and silver jewelry just plain. i'm not wearing any leggins through cause i'm so short -.- it's long enough lol. but i thought it was cute, oh and i may change my mind about the shoes i dunno. i wanted do dress it up but it may be black flip flop city!


Niiice!



SarahLaughsAlot said:


> You Cant Watch Me Walk If You Want To&#9829; Lol I never thought i'd like red EVER but i was mistaken!!! these are my new favorite shoes i wear them with zebra and sometimes jeans&#9829;


Those are cute, and they look comfortable for a heel



succubus_dxb said:


> went out for my birthday tonight, mexican dinner then soul-night! My ASOS dress arrived RIGHT on time - simple black mini, with striped back - only have one photo now, but think i have more to come! super comfy - good length - recommended to all! ( i mentioned it in the 'what did you buy' thread) - i'm shwasted - i hope this made sense xxx



Happy Belated!!! Love the dress and look hawt in it!


----------



## Surlysomething

This is an oldish picture, but i'm wearing the same shirt! I hardly wear it because I love it so much. But it's sunny out today so I took it out of the vault.

It rocks my rack. Hahaha.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Surlysomething said:


> This is an oldish picture, but i'm wearing the same shirt! I hardly wear it because I love it so much. But it's sunny out today so I took it out of the vault.
> 
> It rocks my rack. Hahaha.



Wow. It sure does. You're getting Rep for this missy. Great shirt!


----------



## Surlysomething

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow. It sure does. You're getting Rep for this missy. Great shirt!


 

Awww, thanks lady! I always get compliments on it when I wear it. It's such a boost.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Surlysomething said:


> Awww, thanks lady! I always get compliments on it when I wear it. It's such a boost.



That whole photo is made of win. I love the shirt, the sun, your expression, the hair is killer - everything. It's a nice shot.


----------



## DeerVictory

shirt: h&m
skirt: prototypedesigns via etsy
socks: generic
shoes: dorothy perkins 
bow: cute and creepy via etsy


----------



## Surlysomething

LillyBBBW said:


> That whole photo is made of win. I love the shirt, the sun, your expression, the hair is killer - everything. It's a nice shot.



It was my birthday. August. I was feeling pretty good.



Merci


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

here is what i wore today! post work of course&#9829;


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

forgot the pic! lol i also wore navy hoops kinda chunky hehe like me =) and a navy blue chunky necklace =) enjoy! 

View attachment greydress.jpg


View attachment navy belt.jpg


View attachment shoes.jpg


View attachment bracelet.jpg


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> went out for my birthday tonight, mexican dinner then soul-night! My ASOS dress arrived RIGHT on time - simple black mini, with striped back - only have one photo now, but think i have more to come! super comfy - good length - recommended to all! ( i mentioned it in the 'what did you buy' thread) - i'm shwasted - i hope this made sense xxx



So glad the dress arrived in time. I want to see a full length pic... the dress looks great on you. 
:kiss2:


----------



## cherylharrell

Deers outfit looks good on her as usuakl. You all look good in your pics.


----------



## Rich P

love love love your pics xx :wubu::kiss2:



thatgirl08 said:


> Thursday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug - Dots
> Black tank - Old Navy
> Lacy blank tank (hard to see in the picture) - Dots
> Skirt - Deb
> Tights - Lane Bryant
> Flats - Payless
> Feather earrings - Dots
> Headband - Payless
> 
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 91921
> 
> 
> View attachment 91922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace shirt - Target
> Black tank - Old Navy
> Coral tank - Old Navy
> Jeans - Old Navy
> Headband - Payless
> Hairclip - Dots
> Earrings - Charlotte Russe
> Shoes - Coach
> 
> ETA: Sorry the bottom & top pictures are so freakin big and grainy.. I'm still trying to figure out how to use my new cell phone anddd I can't figure out how to make them smaller before sending them so they're all weird by the time they're posted.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I've never posted an OOTD in here and now I have two! This is what I wore yesterday.








And this is what I word today.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I love that pink sweater. The color looks awesome on you.


----------



## Tania

I totally love both of those cardigans! And your hair.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks ladies.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Two cute outfits Lilly! I'm loving that pink on you also (and the hair!).

Me today after a ridiculously long work day:






You can't see it in the picture, but the dots of the skirt graduated to where it was almost solid and had a wide brown trim that matched the belt.


----------



## Tania

Rai, I love that skirt. I tried it on the other day (in black and white) and was disappointed because it didn't fit correctly.


----------



## cherrysprite

DeerVictory said:


> shirt: h&m
> skirt: prototypedesigns via etsy
> socks: generic
> shoes: dorothy perkins
> bow: cute and creepy via etsy




Adorable. I wanna find such cute clothes and make them work on me.


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two cute outfits Lilly! I'm loving that pink on you also (and the hair!).
> 
> Me today after a ridiculously long work day:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it in the picture, but the dots of the skirt graduated to where it was almost solid and had a wide brown trim that matched the belt.


 

Love your style, lady!


----------



## Surlysomething

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never posted an OOTD in here and now I have two! This is what I wore yesterday.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I word today.​


 
The coral sweater is adorable and the colour is awesome on you!


----------



## WomanlyHips

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never posted an OOTD in here and now I have two! This is what I wore yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I word today.



So pretty and sassy!- Love your sense of style..


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thank you all so much.


----------



## LillyBBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two cute outfits Lilly! I'm loving that pink on you also (and the hair!).
> 
> Me today after a ridiculously long work day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it in the picture, but the dots of the skirt graduated to where it was almost solid and had a wide brown trim that matched the belt.



You look so cool in this outfit!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania said:


> Rai, I love that skirt. I tried it on the other day (in black and white) and was disappointed because it didn't fit correctly.





Surlysomething said:


> Love your style, lady!





LillyBBBW said:


> You look so cool in this outfit!!



Thank you, ladies! :happy:


----------



## b0nnie

dress was thrifted, tank from Christoper & Banks 

View attachment dims (2).JPG


----------



## sarie

beautiful as always, everyone!

gold lamé leggings by denim 24/7, mossimo tank, romans blazer with modified button (love that this can change an entire piece!), bass saddle shoes in wheat/white, gifted/forever 21 bangle party, super rad earring from an awesome native american man at one of our local flea market

hope everyone has a great weekend! 

View attachment photo1.jpg


----------



## Sweetnlow

I'm wearing a polkadot dress from Evans.


----------



## randomjenerator

Technically, I wore this Saturday. However, I have not voluntarily owned a dress in almost 20 years, so I was quite proud of this outfit I wore to a wedding. I'd like to add that it was a steal from Ross for $10! I did cut my head off because I HAD to include my shoes in the pic I sent to my friend. 

View attachment jrecp.jpg


----------



## sarie

looking great, ladies!

i wore this a couple of days ago: thrifted denim shirt, gifted knife necklace (loveee), target dress, bass saddle shoes. party. 

View attachment tumblr_lmna5uCSNi1qbuuigo1_400.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Such great outfits ladies!!! 

Sarie, I am so loving those gold leggings on you!


----------



## Tania

So I had to go to freaking Ann Taylor to get a decent photo of myself. A good mirror and, y'know, SOME LIGHT can help you do that.

My B & Lu forties dress from last year, Bettie Page Clothing belt, vintage carnelian jewelry, Claire's hairflower, Juicy shades, Sofft sandals that I got on Krazy Klearance last year at Shoestation.com for like thirty bux. Oh, and my TJMaxx cheapo purse that doesn't match my outfit. 

View attachment IMG_1055.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tania said:


> So I had to go to freaking Ann Taylor to get a decent photo of myself. A good mirror and, y'know, SOME LIGHT can help you do that.
> 
> My B & Lu forties dress from last year, Bettie Page Clothing belt, vintage carnelian jewelry, Claire's hairflower, Juicy shades, Sofft sandals that I got on Krazy Klearance last year at Shoestation.com for like thirty bux. Oh, and my TJMaxx cheapo purse that doesn't match my outfit.



Looky you, gorgeous girl! 

I declare when I do it, it looks like a raided my grandmother's closet to me, lol. I wish I had that flair for modern vintage that you (and DeerVictory) seem to pull off so effortlessly.


----------



## Tania

Thank you so much, Rai! I'm still jealous that you have (and look great in!) that awesome sashed dot skirt I wanted!


----------



## cherylharrell

You all look good in your outfits. I need to post some more OOTD's. I take the pics and forget to post them.


----------



## rellis10

New stripy socks...


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## Tania

Right now, I'm wearing my Bettie Page Clothing "Real Neat" dress and two hairflowers in mah hairz. 

Yesterday, for my norcal bday dinner at Trader Vic's, I wore my BPC "Surprised" dress with 1960s Japanese pearl jewelry and my Sofft 50s pumps. And a hairflower I made.  

View attachment IMG_1059.JPG


View attachment Photo on 2011-06-19 at 13.46.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> New stripy socks...


LOL! Too cute, Rells.



MissAshley said:


>


Ooh! Love that belt and those shoes (not that I could ever wear anything that high) they are cute!



Tania said:


> Right now, I'm wearing my Bettie Page Clothing "Real Neat" dress and two hairflowers in mah hairz.
> 
> Yesterday, for my norcal bday dinner at Trader Vic's, I wore my BPC "Surprised" dress with 1960s Japanese pearl jewelry and my Sofft 50s pumps. And a hairflower I made.


You know I'm &#9829;ing that Bettie Page dress right?


----------



## Cors

MissAshley said:


> Snip



Yay, all black with red nails! I do that most of the time, though I can't walk in super high platforms and do tie-up ankle straps! 



Tania said:


> Right now, I'm wearing my Bettie Page Clothing "Real Neat" dress and two hairflowers in mah hairz.
> 
> Yesterday, for my norcal bday dinner at Trader Vic's, I wore my BPC "Surprised" dress with 1960s Japanese pearl jewelry and my Sofft 50s pumps. And a hairflower I made.



Red looks so good on you! :kiss2:

I don't take outfit pics that often but it is the start of my long break, so I managed to get some!
1. Random black dress with lace ruffle in front, cute stretchy bow belt I found and nude patent heels
2. My killer raspberry bandage dress! I had been away from it for months so I had to try it on and take a pic 
3. Black cami, cream pashmina with brown stripe, yellow heels 
4. Bravissimo chocolate tube top with in-built bra (the only way I can go strapless), random grey denim shorts, excuse the messy room


----------



## crayola box

I love the scarf pic, you look so chic!


----------



## Tania

Thanks, you guys!

Looking good, Gracie! Love that pink dress!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Cors said:


> 2. My killer raspberry bandage dress! I had been away from it for months so I had to try it on and take a pic





you and that dress were MADE for each other, you look stunning. Meooowww!:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cors said:


> I don't take outfit pics that often but it is the start of my long break, so I managed to get some!
> 1. Random black dress with lace ruffle in front, cute stretchy bow belt I found and nude patent heels
> 2. My killer raspberry bandage dress! I had been away from it for months so I had to try it on and take a pic
> 3. Black cami, cream pashmina with brown stripe, yellow heels
> 4. Bravissimo chocolate tube top with in-built bra (the only way I can go strapless), random grey denim shorts, excuse the messy room



You are freaking gor-ge-ous in all your outfits, Cors, but you in that raspberry dress? YUM!


----------



## Cors

crayola box said:


> I love the scarf pic, you look so chic!





Tania said:


> Thanks, you guys!
> 
> Looking good, Gracie! Love that pink dress!!!





succubus_dxb said:


> you and that dress were MADE for each other, you look stunning. Meooowww!:wubu:





OneWickedAngel said:


> You are freaking gor-ge-ous in all your outfits, Cors, but you in that raspberry dress? YUM!



Thank you all! :blush:


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Tania said:


> Right now, I'm wearing my Bettie Page Clothing "Real Neat" dress and two hairflowers in mah hairz.
> 
> Yesterday, for my norcal bday dinner at Trader Vic's, I wore my BPC "Surprised" dress with 1960s Japanese pearl jewelry and my Sofft 50s pumps. And a hairflower I made.



Gosh, you are just the most precious thing ever!


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll all look good as usual.


----------



## miafantastic

I'm wearing my first ASOS dress ... crinkly and tagged, cos it's fresh out the bag. Pretty excellent for 24 bucks and free shipping. 






I'm thrilled with the fit. It's perfect. Note happy third-grader pose. I followed the size guide, paying attention to the bust measurements, because the skirt looked free and the style is empire-ish. I have a 48-inch bust, and am a 20-22, 3X/ sometimes 2X on top. For ASOS Curve, I'm an 18. Their American sizes definitely run larger than most home- or Chinese-grown American sizes. 

Also interesting to note is that the model in the runway vid (who appears to be a solid misses 14, maybe 16) is pinned into the dress she's wearing. The sample could be any size, but I wouldn't be surprised if ASOS' plus models are too small for ASOS Curve's smallest size, which is a 16.

Now, here's a pic of the dress as photoed at ASOS' website:






The dress' actual tone is more rust than coral. The product description notes "brown," so I'll give 'em that. Either way, I'm happy, and will definitely order from them again. Curious about their pants and shorts fit. Will give that a go next. Yay.


----------



## HottiMegan

You look really cute in that dress  You have a great smile too  
It's the kind of smile i get when my online order comes to me.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in my new dress that came in the mail today. It's so comfy and cute. It's surprisingly heavy though!
This is what it looks like full length




This is from the webcam


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll look good. I saw a plus chick in a tye-dyed skirt and top that looked cute, yesterday and told her I really liked it.


----------



## miafantastic

HottiMegan said:


> You look really cute in that dress  You have a great smile too
> It's the kind of smile i get when my online order comes to me.



Yes, the ol' "it's still cute and it fits" smile. Thanks!



HottiMegan said:


> I'm in my new dress that came in the mail today. It's so comfy and cute. It's surprisingly heavy though!
> This is what it looks like full length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the webcam



Lighter blues with reds, e.g. the dress and your hair, always win.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, I was noticing you looked good in the stuff your were wearing.


----------



## Tania

Great dress, Mia!

And thanks, Veronica.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Shirt - Target
Skirt - chicstar.com
Belt - target in the states about 5 years ago
Tights - welovecolors.com
shoes - Op Shop

I bought this skirt from chicstar.com agggessss ago, and have never worn it - it's not lined and sits a bit weird with tights underneath (rides up when i walk a bit) but everything is in the wash, and I ended up feeling pretty dandy in it


Also, I cut my fringe again after MONTHS, and I feel like THE BITCH IS BACK, eye brows a-go-go 

oooooh also, I got these winkle-picker-thingy shoes from an op-shop for $8 - and they're leather, wahoo! 

View attachment skirt1.jpg


View attachment skirt2.jpg


View attachment skirt3.jpg


----------



## mel

succubus_dxb said:


> Shirt - Target
> Skirt - chicstar.com
> Belt - target in the states about 5 years ago
> Tights - welovecolors.com
> shoes - Op Shop
> 
> I bought this skirt from chicstar.com agggessss ago, and have never worn it - it's not lined and sits a bit weird with tights underneath (rides up when i walk a bit) but everything is in the wash, and I ended up feeling pretty dandy in it
> 
> 
> Also, I cut my fringe again after MONTHS, and I feel like THE BITCH IS BACK, eye brows a-go-go
> 
> oooooh also, I got these winkle-picker-thingy shoes from an op-shop for $8 - and they're leather, wahoo!



ADOREable!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> I'm in my new dress that came in the mail today. It's so comfy and cute. It's surprisingly heavy though!


Ooooh! Nice dress, Megan.



miafantastic said:


> I'm wearing my first ASOS dress ... crinkly and tagged, cos it's fresh out the bag. Pretty excellent for 24 bucks and free shipping.


Mai, I've got to say, even wrinkled, the dress looks so much better on you than in the picture. 



succubus_dxb said:


> Shirt - Target
> Skirt - chicstar.com
> Belt - target in the states about 5 years ago
> Tights - welovecolors.com
> shoes - Op Shop
> 
> Also, I cut my fringe again after MONTHS, and I feel like THE BITCH IS BACK, eye brows a-go-go
> 
> oooooh also, I got these winkle-picker-thingy shoes from an op-shop for $8 - and they're leather, wahoo!



Woman! You know you're cold rockin' it!


----------



## miafantastic

Tania said:


> Great dress, Mia!
> 
> And thanks, Veronica.



Danks!



succubus_dxb said:


> Shirt - Target
> Skirt - chicstar.com
> Belt - target in the states about 5 years ago
> Tights - welovecolors.com
> shoes - Op Shop
> 
> I bought this skirt from chicstar.com agggessss ago, and have never worn it - it's not lined and sits a bit weird with tights underneath (rides up when i walk a bit) but everything is in the wash, and I ended up feeling pretty dandy in it
> 
> 
> Also, I cut my fringe again after MONTHS, and I feel like THE BITCH IS BACK, eye brows a-go-go
> 
> oooooh also, I got these winkle-picker-thingy shoes from an op-shop for $8 - and they're leather, wahoo!



Rawr. NICE skirt. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Ooooh! Nice dress, Megan.
> 
> 
> Mai, I've got to say, even wrinkled, the dress looks so much better on you than in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Woman! You know you're cold rockin' it!



Why, thank you!


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Cardigan: Gift
Undershirt: Winners
Shorts: New Look
Belt: Walmart


----------



## Carrie

miafantastic said:


>


You look about a bajillion times better in the dress than the model does! Also, LOL @ happy third-grader pose.


----------



## cherylharrell

I too agree. You look better in the dress than the model does.


----------



## miafantastic

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Cardigan: Gift
> Undershirt: Winners
> Shorts: New Look
> Belt: Walmart



Hrm, in the mood for this mustard yellow. The pearly studs are perfecto.



Carrie said:


> You look about a bajillion times better in the dress than the model does! Also, LOL @ happy third-grader pose.





cherylharrell said:


> I too agree. You look better in the dress than the model does.



Thanks, Carrie and Cheryl! The product page has a runway video for the dress. The dress looks tons better on the runway model than on the print model. I wonder if too much of the dress' bodice is pinned onto and around the print model. You see hints of that on the left side of the photo.


----------



## miafantastic

Top: Forever 21+
Bottom: Angels Jeans - Sliced and cuffed
Feet: Lauren by Ralph Lauren - Fantasy. I'll be running errands in a trusty pair of white cutout flats


----------



## mel

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Cardigan: Gift
> Undershirt: Winners
> Shorts: New Look
> Belt: Walmart



that looks so awesome !!



Carrie said:


> You look about a bajillion times better in the dress than the model does! Also, LOL @ happy third-grader pose.



yes, you look wonderful in the dress!



miafantastic said:


> Top: Forever 21+
> Bottom: Angels Jeans - Sliced and cuffed
> Feet: Lauren by Ralph Lauren - Fantasy. I'll be running errands in a trusty pair of white cutout flats



So cute!


----------



## succubus_dxb

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Cardigan: Gift
> Undershirt: Winners
> Shorts: New Look
> Belt: Walmart



you are a fuckin' stone cold FOX. gorgeous


----------



## mel

me today..comfortable


----------



## Tania

You look just like your avatar today, Mel. 

Cute top, and love the crops, too!


----------



## The Orange Mage

This isn't a "right now," but instead from yesterday. 




(click to make bigger!)

Shirt is what I believe to be an authentic one sold during Rush's your after putting out the Fly By Night album, which would place it around or after 1975.
Jeans are a pair of Levi's 784s, which are the classic bellbottom. A little higher rise, but still below the belly button.
Shoes are some black chucks with red inners.

I felt like a proper 70s nerd.


----------



## Tania

Not what I wore to work, but I hadn't shared it yet so I decided to snap a pic for yas:

Vintage 1940s dress from Etsy
LB cardigan
Bettie Page Clothing belt
Fluevog shoes
Tarina Tarantino necklace
Claire's hairflower 

View attachment IMG_1248.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

Looking good as usual.


----------



## MarieAnnie

mel said:


> me today..comfortable



You are so pretty!


----------



## MarieAnnie

Right now I'm in my pjs, but earlier today I was wearing this dress. 
I know it's as sexy as a flour bag, but it's super comfy.


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Blazer: Simply Be
Top: Evans
Jeans: Evans
Shoes: Asos

I'm not sure why I look so grumpy in this pic though!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm not wearing it yet but going to wear beaded black tanktop with a pair of jean shorts. I'll pair it with a pair of my new sandals so i can break them in. I have a date with my sons' pediatrician in 2 hours. (as in kid getting checked out)


----------



## Paul

Amazing...you manage to make a flour bag look sexy...yummy.


MarieAnnie said:


> Right now I'm in my pjs, but earlier today I was wearing this dress.
> I know it's as sexy as a flour bag, but it's super comfy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Cardigan: Gift
> Undershirt: Winners
> Shorts: New Look
> Belt: Walmart


LOVE that cardigan



miafantastic said:


> Top: Forever 21+
> Bottom: Angels Jeans - Sliced and cuffed
> Feet: Lauren by Ralph Lauren - Fantasy. I'll be running errands in a trusty pair of white cutout flats


Mia you are too cute!



mel said:


> me today..comfortable


You do look like your avatar - lol. Just a couple more days girlie!



The Orange Mage said:


> This isn't a "right now," but instead from yesterday.
> Shirt is what I believe to be an authentic one sold during Rush's your after putting out the Fly By Night album, which would place it around or after 1975.
> Jeans are a pair of Levi's 784s, which are the classic bellbottom. A little higher rise, but still below the belly button.
> Shoes are some black chucks with red inners.
> 
> I felt like a proper 70s nerd.


There is a reason these are considered classics and you do them justice.



Tania said:


> Not what I wore to work, but I hadn't shared it yet so I decided to snap a pic for yas:
> 
> Vintage 1940s dress from Etsy
> LB cardigan
> Bettie Page Clothing belt
> Fluevog shoes
> Tarina Tarantino necklace
> Claire's hairflower


I love how you make vintage so modernly chic!



MarieAnnie said:


> Right now I'm in my pjs, but earlier today I was wearing this dress.
> I know it's as sexy as a flour bag, but it's super comfy.


It's the woman making that dress sexy, that color looks amazing on you.



BlackBBW2010 said:


> Blazer: Simply Be
> Top: Evans
> Jeans: Evans
> Shoes: Asos
> 
> I'm not sure why I look so grumpy in this pic though!


(Sans the grumpy) you are looking good there woman.



HottiMegan said:


> I'm not wearing it yet but going to wear beaded black tanktop with a pair of jean shorts. I'll pair it with a pair of my new sandals so i can break them in. I have a date with my sons' pediatrician in 2 hours. (as in kid getting checked out)


I bet you looked damned good in that beaded top!


----------



## sarie

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Cardigan: Gift
> Undershirt: Winners
> Shorts: New Look
> Belt: Walmart



wow! you are flawless. that mustard cardi was made for you!
__

me -- target dress, keds. size us18 on top/us24 on bottom. first time i've gone out in public without something covering my arms since around 1990. momentous! hope everyone enjoys their weekend! 

View attachment fit.jpg


----------



## Paul

sarie you look fantastic in that dress from Target. You rock a sleeveless dress!!!



sarie said:


> me -- target dress, keds. size us18 on top/us24 on bottom. first time i've gone out in public without something covering my arms since around 1990. momentous! hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## MarieAnnie

Thanks all for the sweet compliments


----------



## cherylharrell

You all look good. Yay for going sleeveless.


----------



## WomanlyHips

The Orange Mage said:


> This isn't a "right now," but instead from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click to make bigger!)
> 
> Shirt is what I believe to be an authentic one sold during Rush's your after putting out the Fly By Night album, which would place it around or after 1975.
> Jeans are a pair of Levi's 784s, which are the classic bellbottom. A little higher rise, but still below the belly button.
> Shoes are some black chucks with red inners.
> 
> I felt like a proper 70s nerd.



Love this!- Well played..


----------



## WomanlyHips

I'm a dork at heart, I'm wearing my- I Heart Chubby Bearded Guys t-shirt. 

View attachment Dims4.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

More pictures here, if you're interested






More pictures here, if you're interested






dress: Alloy
bow: Asos
Flower: Forever21






sweater: gift
dress: Torrid

Sorry about all of the pictures, guys. <3


----------



## CastingPearls

R, you're just too cute. The first one reminds me of Snow White for some reason.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looking good as usual.


----------



## Jess87

That pink dress is pretty awesome. I generally dislike both bows and buttons, but that's totally working. You look great in all of them, but that one is incredible.


----------



## Tania

Yeah, the bow dress is really unique! And I LURVE the skull dress!


----------



## Jess87

Ignore the dirty laundry that is currently pretending to be a floor, that is tomorrow's project. It's incredibly comfortable, but it's a lot shorter than I would normally go with. I got it from Eddie Bauer quite a while ago, but haven't felt comfortable enough to wear until recently. I should probably quit pairing dresses with dirty Chucks, but whatever. Also, I apologize for the bra peek-a-boo, I swear it's only visible if you're a giant or holding a camera and facing it downward. 





Necklace


----------



## miafantastic

Sarie, that dress, that li'l twee pose. So adorable.

DeerVictory, your face absolutely makes every ensemble you put together.

And this:



Jess87 said:


> Ignore the dirty laundry that is currently pretending to be a floor, that is tomorrow's project. It's incredibly comfortable, but it's a lot shorter than I would normally go with. I got it from Eddie Bauer quite a while ago, but haven't felt comfortable enough to wear until recently. I should probably quit pairing dresses with dirty Chucks, but whatever. Also, I apologize for the bra peek-a-boo, I swear it's only visible if you're a giant or holding a camera and facing it downward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklace



So you're talking about the dress, but I'm smitten over the flashes of pink -- the saucy bra and dirty Chucks are perfecto! That lariat is precious, too. OK, enough of the fawning. Feeling syrupy now. Ha!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 95696


Jacket - ASOS curve
Dress - Target
Jeans - City Chic
Belt - Evans

Heading out to 1/2 price cocktails and a friends 30th birthday... :kiss2:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 95696
> 
> 
> Jacket - ASOS curve
> Dress - Target
> Jeans - City Chic
> Belt - Evans
> 
> Heading out to 1/2 price cocktails and a friends 30th birthday... :kiss2:



yipeee - we have the same jacket! (I think) - I love mine, but gives me one big squished boob if i zip it all the way up


----------



## Aust99

It's a tight one when zipped up... Lol You have great style Bobs so I'm well pleased we have the same jacket... I love mine!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> It's a tight one when zipped up... Lol You have great style Bobs so I'm well pleased we have the same jacket... I love mine!!!



you are so kind :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DeerVictory said:


> Sorry about all of the pictures, guys. <3


&#9829; Gooodness! You have the most adorable wardrobe!



Jess87 said:


> Ignore the dirty laundry that is currently pretending to be a floor, that is tomorrow's project. It's incredibly comfortable, but it's a lot shorter than I would normally go with. I got it from Eddie Bauer quite a while ago, but haven't felt comfortable enough to wear until recently. I should probably quit pairing dresses with dirty Chucks, but whatever. Also, I apologize for the bra peek-a-boo, I swear it's only visible if you're a giant or holding a camera and facing it downward.
> 
> Necklace


Love the dress and the lariat (and the flash of pink )



Aust99 said:


> Heading out to 1/2 price cocktails and a friends 30th birthday... :kiss2:


Heading out and turning heads every which way, Nat! Gorgeous!


----------



## Aust99

Ladies... get a posting!!!! I need some inspiration from my fellow dimmers....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

I am just comfy and COOL in a soft blue, lavender and white plaid sleeveless lounge-type dress. I am SURE all you fashionistas would burst out giggling........but in this heat, I am staying in the AC at home today and being as KEWL as I can be!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Green and black top from Ross, Torrid jeans, and a peacock feather flower thing from Ross in my hair.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Avenue Sundress.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Green and black top from Ross, Torrid jeans, and a peacock feather flower thing from Ross in my hair.


What a cute outfit!



Your Plump Princess said:


> My Avenue Sundress.


Wait - where's the darkness? Who are you?   j/k
I do like that dress, you look darling!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Shirt from Lane Bryant. Hat by Target. Awesome unseen motorcycle style boots by Dollhouse.

I usually don't wear that shirt with my super muffin-top jeans, but I really, really, really, really wanted to wear those boots tonight.


----------



## HayleeRose

Going out to dinner with a friend, I decided to get a little dressed up. 

View attachment 081911091153l.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

HayleeRose said:


> Going out to dinner with a friend, I decided to get a little dressed up.



I love it! Especially the dress!


----------



## george83

DeerVictory said:


> More pictures here, if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here, if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: Alloy
> bow: Asos
> Flower: Forever21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweater: gift
> dress: Torrid
> 
> Sorry about all of the pictures, guys. <3



love the outfits


----------



## Tracii

Had this on Sunday.Love this maxi even if its getting a bit snug.


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## CarlaSixx

I had on these cute tuxedo shoes (that's what I call them)
My awesome Harry Potter Gryffindor sword shirt
And career pants. Kinda dressy, but works for a power suit.


----------



## tioobs

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Avenue Sundress.


Beautiful !!


----------



## CastingPearls

This finally came in. I love it. Hot and humid day so no usual hair and make-up.


----------



## HottiMegan

I love that dress! I wanted to order it earlier this summer but was too impatient for it to come in from back order  I wish i had been patient!


----------



## Tracii

Love the dress!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in a tee shirt bra and a pair of stretchy capri pants.. It was 104 today.. too hot for clothes!!


----------



## sarie

lovely ladies!

a few outfits that i've worn recently:

1/simply vera skirt, target belt, thrifted blouse, bass saddle shoes
2/forever21+ shirt, avenue cropped button up, keds
3/tulle skirt made by mee and mam, avenue cropped button up, silly/modified batty boots

yay friday! 

View attachment fits.JPG


----------



## Mishty

3 days of rain + low seventies outside = sweater season is heah!! 

View attachment 210110.jpg


----------



## AlexRobinson

wearing my Jerzees cotton blue tshirt and shorts


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm wearing my brand new tie dyed tee shirt and a pair of blue jean shorts. We made a bunch of tie dye over the weekend. It was fun. We might be doing it again really soon!


----------



## b0nnie

Tunic, flats, tights:WalMart
Cardigan: WetSeal 

View attachment DSC00110a.JPG


----------



## GentleSavage

Right now I am wearing a light grey jersey hoodie over a purple polo shirt, with some light blue jeans on. My right wrist has a brown leather band, and if I were wearing shoes they would be brown clarks.


----------



## Micara

My new dress from Torrid


----------



## Aust99

Micara you look fantastic!!!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Turquoise tank dress.


----------



## cherrybombXI

I'm getting ready for bed and I'm wearing my oldest, comfiest, most worn in PJ pants (Penn State, and despite being a couple years old they still look really cute, they're just softer now!) and a Union Jack tank top from Forever 21+!


----------



## Anjula




----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

I am wearing some huge black sweats and a Cubs t-shirt... so ready for bed, just haven't made it there yet. Damn you Black Ops.


----------



## lovelocs

silk slip and houserobe


----------



## HottiMegan

This is a cross photo post but this is what i'm wearing:
Dress: OSP
Leggings and tank: avenue
Thigh high boots: osp comfort view brand


----------



## CarlaSixx

Anjula said:


> [**cool pic here**]



Those are some awesome shoes! And the pants, too 


-----

I stepped out in all purple. Really, I didn't realize it til I caught myself in a mirror. :doh: It was the last decent shirt I had left, so I plopped it on and went out the door...

Which means I have a purple beanie, a purple long sleeve shirt, and a pair of purple velour (or whatever it is) pants. I'm the frikkin purple people eater.

Ah well... At least my bag is turquoise and my flip flops are navy blue. Plus my nails are black with silver/rainbox reflects.


----------



## Paquito

Love my new hoodie. The gradating blue stripes are awesome.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

A sundress that's too short to wear in public. I love it, it's so comfortable for the house. 
I bought 5 of these in different colors from Woman Within because they were on clearance for only $6 each.


----------



## Paquito

Takes a bit of Crisco and fishing line to get in the vest, but totes worth it.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> This is a cross photo post but this is what i'm wearing:
> Dress: OSP
> Leggings and tank: avenue
> Thigh high boots: osp comfort view brand


 

I keep forgeting to mention how pretty I think this picture is. It's so gorgeous where you are that it looks like a backdrop. 

You looked lovely, Megan.


----------



## Aust99

I wore this to a bar last night... 
Black leggings from Yours Clothing.
Beth ditto rose print dress from Evans. 
Blazer, also from Evans. 

The first pic is blurry, sorry... It's the only full outfit one I got. 
I posted the second one to show off the lovely pattern on the dress.

View attachment 97906
View attachment 97907


----------



## Paul

Very Cute. 



Aust99 said:


> I wore this to a bar last night...
> Black leggings from Yours Clothing.
> Beth ditto rose print dress from Evans.
> Blazer, also from Evans.
> 
> The first pic is blurry, sorry... It's the only full outfit one I got.
> I posted the second one to show off the lovely pattern on the dress.
> 
> View attachment 97906
> View attachment 97907


----------



## HayleeRose

"Dress" - I got it from goodwill, it was originally a skirt from a 2piece suit thing.
Cardi- Avenue. 

View attachment 2011-09-08_12_53_41.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Cute dress Haylee... thanks for the rep... I'm out at the moment but I'll come back and get you tomorrow.


----------



## Oirish

Aust99 said:


> I wore this to a bar last night...
> Black leggings from Yours Clothing.
> Beth ditto rose print dress from Evans.
> Blazer, also from Evans.
> 
> The first pic is blurry, sorry... It's the only full outfit one I got.
> I posted the second one to show off the lovely pattern on the dress.
> 
> View attachment 97906
> View attachment 97907




These are gorgeous...YOU are gorgeous.:wubu:


----------



## Oirish

Anjula said:


>



That's an awesome photo. You've got great style and fantastic legs


----------



## The Orange Mage

Skimpy black undies. :batting:


----------



## lovelocs

Skirt, long sleeved tee, and THAT SAME DAMNED HOUSECOAT!!



At the end of this winter, I shall donate it to the Smithsonian.


----------



## Paquito

lovelocs said:


> Skirt, long sleeved tee, and THAT SAME DAMNED HOUSECOAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of this winter, I shall donate it to the Smithsonian.



I'm not able to rep you, but Janelle Monae? All of the awards.


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> I'm not able to rep you, but Janelle Monae? All of the awards.



All of the awards accepted graciously on behalf of Janelle Monae. Thank you.

:kiss2:


----------



## DeerVictory

Outfit details at:

http://sodapopsweetheart.blogspot.com/


----------



## lovelocs

DeerVictory said:


> Outfit details at:
> 
> http://sodapopsweetheart.blogspot.com/



Absolutely lovely.


----------



## CastingPearls

DeerVictory said:


> Outfit details at:
> 
> http://sodapopsweetheart.blogspot.com/


You are such eye-candy. I've said this before but it bears repeating: I wish I could put you in my pocket and take you everywhere with me. You're adorable and the sight of you makes me happy on such a basic level.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DeerVictory said:


> Outfit details at:
> 
> http://sodapopsweetheart.blogspot.com/



I so heart your outfits!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

There will never be pictures allowed of my outfit today. I'm wearing my orange Boise State t-shirt with my red and pink sock monkey sweat pants. I look like a three-year-old who was allowed to pick her own clothes for the first time. I'm very, well, bright.


----------



## lovelocs

My work uniform. 

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

lovelocs said:


> My work uniform.
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!



Same. I never realized how great my old job was in that there wasn't a dress code.


----------



## cherylharrell

Deers outfit looks good on her as usual. Love the leopard print leggings. Everyone looks good.


----------



## Gingembre

Slippers - Accessorize
Jeans - New Look
Jumper - Matalan
Scarf - Primark
Hair - assisted by L'Oreal Feria Mango Intense Copper


----------



## The Orange Mage

stripey black & gray racerback tank top, with my warm gray robe over top


----------



## b0nnie

Top: idk, some cheap place like The Dollar Store I think
Jeans: Melrose 
Boots: Fashion Bug 

View attachment dimsw.JPG


----------



## sarie

heyyy guys! it's been a long time, and I hope that you're all well!

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu5m2qtsUF1qbuuigo1_1280.png

ootd. ave. blazer and lace top, american rag harem pants, dolce vita for target ankle boots, diesel black gold belt.


----------



## Aust99

Love the lace top.... you look smoking hot lady!!!


----------



## sarie

Aust99 said:


> Love the lace top.... you look smoking hot lady!!!



you're the sweetest!

I'm kind of obsessed with the lace top (it's actually a tucked in nighty!), so much so, that I got it in the teal and black! go get it!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's finally cool enough to wear my Holy Clothing dress


----------



## Saoirse

my Beatles Rubber Soul tshirt, black bell bottoms, faded teal zip up hoodie, elephant necklace, medicine pouch, hair in braids and black bandana!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Me at work with the ever classy bathroom shot.






Dress and belt - Lane Bryant (looks MUCH better when not pinned up for office propriety)
Open toe booties - Easy Spirit
Bangles on left arm - Avenue
Watch on right - Diesel
Bracelet on right - gift from friend.


----------



## LillyBBBW

OMG, I love love love LOVE office bathroom shots! Love them. And you look fabulous! :wubu:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me at work with the ever classy bathroom shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress and belt - Lane Bryant (looks MUCH better when not pinned up for office propriety)
> Open toe booties - Easy Spirit
> Bangles on left arm - Avenue
> Watch on right - Diesel
> Bracelet on right - gift from friend.



Sweetie, you class up any room just by your beauty and presence. :wubu: Now... can I borrow just a smidgen of your awesome style?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LOL @ Lilly then here's some more for ya!

Thanks Lilly & Sweet Tooth :wubu:

How Rai Works It - Part II





Chocolate Blazer - Ashley Stewart
Boucle skirt - Lane Bryant
Purple top - Rainbow Shops
Dark bronze booties - Neiman Marcus Rack
Tree of Life Necklace (I know can barely see it) - CoSM


----------



## LillyBBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL @ Lilly then here's some more for ya!
> 
> Thanks Lilly & Sweet Tooth :wubu:
> 
> How Rai Works It - Part II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Blazer - Ashley Stewart
> Boucle skirt - Lane Bryant
> Purple top - Rainbow Shops
> Dark bronze booties - Neiman Marcus Rack
> Tree of Life Necklace (I know can barely see it) - CoSM



WaaaaHOOOOO!!! :wubu::wubu: HIGH bonus points for the yellow "Achtung" sign under the sink. This has made my day and naturally you look ravishing. I love the skirt and the lipstick.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LillyBBBW said:


> WaaaaHOOOOO!!! :wubu::wubu: HIGH bonus points for the yellow "Achtung" sign under the sink. This has made my day and naturally you look ravishing. I love the skirt and the lipstick.



BWahahahaha! Lilly you're a mess!

Thanks again :wubu::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> BWahahahaha! Lilly you're a mess!
> 
> Thanks again :wubu::kiss2::wubu:



LOL. I'm not just the club president. I'm also a client.


----------



## fritzi

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL @ Lilly then here's some more for ya!
> 
> Thanks Lilly & Sweet Tooth :wubu:
> 
> How Rai Works It - Part II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Blazer - Ashley Stewart
> Boucle skirt - Lane Bryant
> Purple top - Rainbow Shops
> Dark bronze booties - Neiman Marcus Rack
> Tree of Life Necklace (I know can barely see it) - CoSM



Wow - what a great outfit! You look professional, sexy and in command - also love the hair!


----------



## penguin

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me at work with the ever classy bathroom shot.



You have such amazing style.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LillyBBBW said:


> LOL. I'm not just the club president. I'm also a client.


&#9829; &#9829; SMH & LMFAO - love the top.



fritzi said:


> Wow - what a great outfit! You look professional, sexy and in command - also love the hair!





penguin said:


> You have such amazing style.



Thanks Fritzi & Peng! :kiss2:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Wow, you guys all look so great! 

I'm being sloppy right now-just wearing a tank top & purple sweat pants. Since I work from home, I don't really have to get dressed, lol.

I'm going to get all nice & dressy tonight, though.


----------



## shanemendis

casual shirt and jeans.


----------



## Tracii

Uber casual and comfy.Not very glamorous for sure.


----------



## Orchid

my warmest long winter dress


----------



## tinkerbell

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL @ Lilly then here's some more for ya!
> 
> Thanks Lilly & Sweet Tooth :wubu:
> 
> How Rai Works It - Part II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Blazer - Ashley Stewart
> Boucle skirt - Lane Bryant
> Purple top - Rainbow Shops
> Dark bronze booties - Neiman Marcus Rack
> Tree of Life Necklace (I know can barely see it) - CoSM



You look great! I love your style too! I wish I could put together outfits like that!

Right now, I'm just wearing leggings and an NKOTBSB concert t shirt. :smitten: lol


----------



## The Orange Mage

Oddly, a red flannel hoodie and red undies. :huh:


----------



## Micara

Dress & belt- Torrid; Shoes- Fashion Bug


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Check you out Ms. Micara! I love it!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A change of pace


----------



## LillyBBBW

Micara said:


> Dress & belt- Torrid; Shoes- Fashion Bug



Micara you look fabulous. I love your shoes with the dress.



OneWickedAngel said:


> A change of pace



The blue top is gorgeous. Great color saturation!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This thread is a wellspring of beautiful women. I was rather happy with my get up today. 









I had a blue sweater with the Bly and whit window stripe short, with my khakis and rockin ass socks.


----------



## Micara

Totally copying the *Rai Bathroom Pose* and not even trying to hide it....

Dress, necklace, belt, sweater- Torrid 
Shoes- Payless
Sweater clasp- antique brooch from my grandma

I really liked this dress but it's strapless and a little big on top- it kept falling down in the back all day and driving me insane.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> A change of pace


Just realized I forget the detailes (in case anyone actually cares):

Navy blue suit, with black leather piping: Jessica London
Deep teal top - Rainbow Shops
Necklace - Laila Rowe



LillyBBBW said:


> The blue top is gorgeous. Great color saturation!


Thanks Ms. Lilly! 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This thread is a wellspring of beautiful women. I was rather happy with my get up today.
> 
> I had a blue sweater with the Bly and whit window stripe short, with my khakis and rockin ass socks.


Aww shucks!! Hozay you have such flare - I love it!



Micara said:


> Totally copying the *Rai Bathroom Pose* and not even trying to hide it....
> 
> Dress, necklace, belt, sweater- Torrid
> Shoes- Payless
> Sweater clasp- antique brooch from my grandma
> 
> I really liked this dress but it's strapless and a little big on top- it kept falling down in the back all day and driving me insane.


LOL - werk it gal! I love that dress Mica! 
And get the dress taken in before falls down in the front when you least need it to; I speak from experience!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't know why I never thought to post here before. I don't like posting what I'm wearing, even though I love it, because I figure the people on the BHM/FFA board don't care. But here people enjoy fashion. I promise not to flood the board. 

Today was a wool tie! I've been wanting to wear a/this wool tie but didn't know what to wear it with, but I think it worked out with the cord jacket.


----------



## Micara

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know why I never thought to post here before. I don't like posting what I'm wearing, even though I love it, because I figure the people on the BHM/FFA board don't care. But here people enjoy fashion. I promise not to flood the board.
> 
> Today was a wool tie! I've been wanting to wear a/this wool tie but didn't know what to wear it with, but I think it worked out with the cord jacket.



Flood it! I love seeing guys dressing nice and lookin' all fly!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know why I never thought to post here before. I don't like posting what I'm wearing, even though I love it, because I figure the people on the BHM/FFA board don't care. But here people enjoy fashion. I promise not to flood the board.
> 
> Today was a wool tie! I've been wanting to wear a/this wool tie but didn't know what to wear it with, but I think it worked out with the cord jacket.



You look so dapper here. I love the tie! Men could take a few pages outta your book!


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know why I never thought to post here before. I don't like posting what I'm wearing, even though I love it, because I figure the people on the BHM/FFA board don't care. But here people enjoy fashion. I promise not to flood the board.
> 
> Today was a wool tie! I've been wanting to wear a/this wool tie but didn't know what to wear it with, but I think it worked out with the cord jacket.



a) looking spiffy!
b) I'm pretty sure there would be no complaints were you to provide even a daily fashion shoot


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tad said:


> a) looking spiffy!
> b) I'm pretty sure there would be no complaints were you to provide even a daily fashion shoot



^^^ Seconded! Marvelous showing Hozay, and I love the socks. :bow:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Today I wore:
Dark wash skinny jeans from Old Navy
Sweater from Old Navy
Shoes from Nordstrom Rack
Hairpin from Anthropologie
Necklace and Charm Bracelet from Etsy 

View attachment Outfit.jpg


View attachment Outfit2.jpg


View attachment Shoes.jpg


View attachment Bracelet.jpg


View attachment Bracelet2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dress - Lane Bryant 
Belt - Lane Bryant
Boots - Nine West
Bangles - Avenue
Hoop Earrings & Necklace - Street Vendor
Sunglasses - Street Vendor


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Today I wore:
> Dark wash skinny jeans from Old Navy
> Sweater from Old Navy
> Shoes from Nordstrom Rack
> Hairpin from Anthropologie
> Necklace and Charm Bracelet from Etsy



Look at you, gorgeous girl! I love when wear your hair is curly! 
That charm bracelet is lovely!


----------



## LillyBBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dress - Lane Bryant
> Belt - Lane Bryant
> Boots - Nine West
> Bangles - Avenue
> Hoop Earrings & Necklace - Street Vendor
> Sunglasses - Street Vendor



You are SMOKIN' hot, and that necklace is really speaking my language. Covet.


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dress - Lane Bryant
> Belt - Lane Bryant
> Boots - Nine West
> Bangles - Avenue
> Hoop Earrings & Necklace - Street Vendor
> Sunglasses - Street Vendor


 
Fierce! :bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

Ya'll are all lookingh good. I have on black skinny jeans from either Roamans or Woman Within and a top from Peebles Dept store.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LillyBBBW said:


> You are SMOKIN' hot, and that necklace is really speaking my language. Covet.


Thanks Lilly!



Surlysomething said:


> Fierce! :bow:


:happy: Thank you.


----------



## seavixen

I never post here, but figured I'd cross-post this pic. Currently wearing this + jeans. 

Tee is Old Navy, hat & jewelry are things I made. 

View attachment julia-3x.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

black tank top - target

floral zip up cardigan - teenage whore-store 'deborah K' - it's way too small to zip up, but it was $12

black pencil skirt - city chic $70 i think

pink tights - welovecolors.com (they were meant to be red :/ ) 

View attachment Photo on 2011-11-23 at 15.17.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-11-23 at 15.18.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

seavixen said:


> I never post here, but figured I'd cross-post this pic. Currently wearing this + jeans.
> 
> Tee is Old Navy, hat & jewelry are things I made.


Ah, that explains the screw drivers. 



succubus_dxb said:


> black tank top - target
> 
> floral zip up cardigan - teenage whore-store 'deborah K' - it's way too small to zip up, but it was $12
> 
> black pencil skirt - city chic $70 i think
> 
> pink tights - welovecolors.com (they were meant to be red :/ )


I love this outfit! You look fab.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

seavixen said:


> I never post here, but figured I'd cross-post this pic. Currently wearing this + jeans.
> 
> Tee is Old Navy, hat & jewelry are things I made.



I love that had you made. I wish I knew how to knit or crochet so I could make beanies for myself.



succubus_dxb said:


> black tank top - target
> 
> floral zip up cardigan - teenage whore-store 'deborah K' - it's way too small to zip up, but it was $12
> 
> black pencil skirt - city chic $70 i think
> 
> pink tights - welovecolors.com (they were meant to be red :/ )



I'm diggin' those tights.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

New sweater and I had to try it on. I'm liking it. the first picture looks okay, and the reason I took the second picture was to get the tie detail, but I realized I have a derpy face.

Sweater: JoS. A.Bank $35.00 from 189!!!
Tie: JoS. A.Bank $20.00 from 89!!!

I made out like a bandit.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> New sweater and I had to try it on. I'm liking it. the first picture looks okay, and the reason I took the second picture was to get the tie detail, but I realized I have a derpy face.
> 
> Sweater: JoS. A.Bank $35.00 from 189!!!
> Tie: JoS. A.Bank $20.00 from 89!!!
> 
> *I made out like a bandit*.


Yes you did!!! 

Great looks, with a hint of holiday spirit with that vibrant red sweater, love it!

ETA: But what socks were you wearing?


----------



## succubus_dxb

Sooooooo, I just got my Monif C Marilyn Ruched Dress.... I am in love :wubu:

I haven't tried it with any undies on, so excuse my lack of smoothness and cleavage, but here are 2 different ways i wrapped it 

View attachment Photo on 2011-12-06 at 12.29.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-12-06 at 12.32 #2.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> Sooooooo, I just got my Monif C Marilyn Ruched Dress.... I am in love :wubu:
> 
> I haven't tried it with any undies on, so excuse my lack of smoothness and cleavage, but here are 2 different ways i wrapped it



you're a foxy minx Bobbie... the dress looks amazing!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> Sooooooo, I just got my Monif C Marilyn Ruched Dress.... I am in love :wubu:
> 
> I haven't tried it with any undies on, so excuse my lack of smoothness and cleavage, but here are 2 different ways i wrapped it



Oh, you are wearing the hell out of that dress already. Can't wait to see the finished product (HINT).


----------



## LillyBBBW

succubus_dxb said:


> Sooooooo, I just got my Monif C Marilyn Ruched Dress.... I am in love :wubu:
> 
> I haven't tried it with any undies on, so excuse my lack of smoothness and cleavage, but here are 2 different ways i wrapped it



So glad you got your dress, and it looks stunning on you!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Thank you ladies! Very much looking forward to wearing my new dress at a fancy christmas party this weekend 


Also, I have been feeling pretty put-together this week, which is a nice feeling for once! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-12-06 at 13.18.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> Thank you ladies! Very much looking forward to wearing my new dress at a fancy christmas party this weekend
> 
> 
> Also, I have been feeling pretty put-together this week, which is a nice feeling for once!



&#9829; Well put together indeed!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

New blue recycled sari silk scarf from  Etsy.

Black shirt from Lane Bryant

Hair flower from Ross


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

succubus_dxb said:


> Sooooooo, I just got my Monif C Marilyn Ruched Dress.... I am in love :wubu:
> 
> I haven't tried it with any undies on, so excuse my lack of smoothness and cleavage, but here are 2 different ways i wrapped it



I am seriously impressed by this dress. I didn't know Dresses could DO this!!



Diana_Prince245 said:


> New blue recycled sari silk scarf from  Etsy.
> 
> Black shirt from Lane Bryant
> 
> Hair flower from Ross



Diggin' the scarf for sure, but all I can think is "bieber hair!"


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Diggin' the scarf for sure, but all I can think is "bieber hair!"



Years from now, after he has moved on, gotten married, and made many cute babies, you will post "Bieber hair!" after me. I can feel it!


----------



## b0nnie

just me  

View attachment DSC00176.JPG


View attachment DSC00177.JPG


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Sooooooo, I just got my Monif C Marilyn Ruched Dress.... I am in love :wubu:
> 
> I haven't tried it with any undies on, so excuse my lack of smoothness and cleavage, but here are 2 different ways i wrapped it



Woot!!!! This is the reason I came here.. to see if you posted the dammned dress yet. So love this. You look great. Can't wait to see the diff ways you tie it.


----------



## succubus_dxb

ok, it's a terrible picture, but this is me ready for the event I needed the dress for. It was a pretty conservative thing so i had both straps over one shoulder (no cleav) with a lace shrug. I love this dress! it's so comfy and holds it's shape so well 

View attachment photosmall.jpg


----------



## Cono74

T-shirt, tracksuit, Runners just for comfort not for fitness


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

STILL in jammies..............almost 2 PM!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just for chilling around ze house! 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AmazingAmy said:


> Just for chilling around ze house!



Looking pretty nice to be just chilling around the house woman.


----------



## Paul

Too hot to be chilling.



AmazingAmy said:


> Just for chilling around ze house!


----------



## Surlysomething

No pictures...but i'm wearing my short sleeved, periwinkle hoodie with a crimson t-shirt underneath, dark washed jeans and my new New Balance kicks. I feel super-comfortable.

:happy:


----------



## Micara

A winter white top with lace down the sides of the arms, hot pink bra underneath, jeans, and my black and white polka dot Cirque sneakers.


----------



## Anjula




----------



## ButlerGirl09

My boyfriend and I at a wedding on St. Patrick's Day--We were decked out in our green attire! 

View attachment Green Dress.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Oversized gray tee, gray yoga pants (are they still pants if they are just below the knee?), pink crocs flip flops. Yep, I'm styling 




ButlerGirl09 said:


> My boyfriend and I at a wedding on St. Patrick's Day--We were decked out in our green attire!



Y'all look great. Love the green you are wearing.


----------



## Windigo

AmazingAmy said:


> Just for chilling around ze house!



You are very beautiful


----------



## Deacone

My awesome t-shirt of the day!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

ButlerGirl09 said:


> My boyfriend and I at a wedding on St. Patrick's Day--We were decked out in our green attire!



Oh my GOODNESS, your boyfriend looks identical to my son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

ConnieLynn said:


> Y'all look great. Love the green you are wearing.



Thank you so much! It is a good color!



Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Oh my GOODNESS, your boyfriend looks identical to my son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They say everyone has a twin


----------



## Paul

You are pretty. That is a nice bedroom.



AmazingAmy said:


> Just for chilling around ze house!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Today going for a sushi lunch.

View attachment IMG01154-20120323-1824.jpg

Dress- Old Navy
Belt- Avenue
Cardi shrug- Fashion to Figure
Shoes- Avenue
Scarf- Avenue
Braclet- NYC street vendor


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## stoneyman

shorts and tshirt day here in so cal...


----------



## MRdobolina

almost all black


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

succubus_dxb said:


> Sooooooo, I just got my Monif C Marilyn Ruched Dress.... I am in love :wubu:
> 
> I haven't tried it with any undies on, so excuse my lack of smoothness and cleavage, but here are 2 different ways i wrapped it



my oh my, that is the most perfect dress!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Easter Dress!


----------



## b0nnie

Yup I was shoeless...I really kinda hate shoes right now. 

View attachment DSC00287 - Copy.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

b0nnie said:


> Yup I was shoeless...I really kinda hate shoes right now.



I love your dress.. the color is so pretty!


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

a few recent OoTDs! 

View attachment 559767_10150747188082022_508447021_9409520_1870904114_n.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2012-04-19 at 2.06.28 PM.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2012-04-19 at 2.07.01 PM.jpg


----------



## Aust99

VeronicaVaughn said:


> a few recent OoTDs!



Gah I need that last dress!!!!


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Aust99 said:


> Gah I need that last dress!!!!



I bought the dress from ASOS and its super stretchy and comfy. Its actually supposed to be worn in reverse but of course I like having cleavage heh.


----------



## Aust99

Lol I'm well aware of where it's from.... I'm slightly addicted to asos curve. Love the way you wore it... Never occurred to me to wear it in reverse.:smitten:


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 101987


Asos dress worn as a shirt... 
Asos pencil skirt...
Virtushop blazer and Evans belt...




 Wearing this out tonight to get cocktails with some girlfriends...




.


----------



## Surlysomething

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 101987
> 
> 
> Asos dress worn as a shirt...
> Asos pencil skirt...
> Virtushop blazer and Evans belt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing this out tonight to get cocktails with some girlfriends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Very pulled together look! Gorgeous!


----------



## Aust99

Surlysomething said:


> Very pulled together look! Gorgeous!



Thanks Surly!


----------



## Anjula

I love this dress...


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## Surlysomething

Mah cute TV PANTS!


----------



## succubus_dxb

VeronicaVaughn said:


> a few recent OoTDs!



hey leopard print dress buddy!


----------



## miafantastic

For my fabu date last night with Ronnie, Bobby, Ricky and Mike. And Ralph ... and Johnny too! 

Cynthia Rowley sleeveless
DG2 waxed denim (from HSN)
Promise brand wedges







NEW EDITION 4-Everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## b0nnie

Walmart dress 

View attachment DSC00313 - Copy.JPG


----------



## mel

b0nnie said:


> Walmart dress



such a cute sundress!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

mel said:


> such a cute sundress!



Isn't it??? I was shocked when I read Wal-Mart! Really??? Super cute!


----------



## Aust99

Going out to dinner with my Mamma for Mothers Day.. 

Also posted this pic in the what did you buy thread... View attachment 102326


----------



## Micara

My Bob Ross No Mistakes... Happy Accidents tee.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm rocking a cool, white graphic tee with silver and teal colouring and dark wash denim capris with my white and blue New Balance kicks. I feel super summery and casual.

I smell like Bath and Body Exotic coconut too, if that counts.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

this was my OOTD from earlier, right now its some yoga pants and a tank top because well its comfy clothes time in my world 

View attachment ootd.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

This isn't me, but i'm rocking the exact outfit that I got for my birthday (without bracelets)

SO CUTE. 

View attachment 7943531886_991d798b1e.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888

Today at work!  

View attachment imagejpeg_2.jpg


----------



## Aust99

So cute!!!! Love the belt. You look great!


----------



## Surlysomething

dark wash denim 3/4 length skirt, slightly tapered so if fits perfectly
olive green tshirt with peasant neckline
black hoodie


very fall and very comfortable


----------



## CastingPearls

right now this very second?

Day-glo boyshorts that say Eye-Candy on the rump and a cropped black baby tee with spaghetti straps that has rhinestones spelling out Martini Time.

Klassssssy emphasis on the asssssy.


----------



## dharmabean

Just got out of the shower to pants and a bra; letting my hair air dry.


----------



## Calisthenics

Sunday morning = onesie

Once you put it on, you never, ever want to get out of it.


----------



## stoneyman

dharmabean said:


> Just got out of the shower to pants and a bra; letting my hair air dry.



funny you say this, I just got out of the shower and am air drying....


----------



## dharmabean

Tank top, sans bra
Big comfy cardigan
Orange scarf
Black stretchy pants
Flip flops
My hair is up in a bandanna, Rosie Riveter style.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

It is really cold here in the NC mountains...........and I dress like Old Mother Nature if I don't have to go out. Today I am wearing flower jammies, purple leg warmers, super fuzzy and soft blue and white striped socks topped off with grey bathrobe and hoodie. 

Quite the fashion statement and a long way from teaching 8 am classes as in previous years.

You should see the look on my brother's face when I answer my door!
Happy Fall everyone, Kara


----------



## WVMountainrear

Ok, ladies, I need some opinions. I bought this super cute dress and shrug, and I just tried it on. It fits like a glove, which is typically a good thing, but I'm wondering if I have the confidence and ladyballs to wear this without two layers of Spanx under it and a T-shirt over top of it. LOL What does everyone think? (And I'm sorry for moving my hands and things...I never know what to do with my hands when I take pictures.)


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, ladies, I need some opinions. I bought this super cute dress and shrug, and I just tried it on. It fits like a glove, which is typically a good thing, but I'm wondering if I have the confidence and ladyballs to wear this without two layers of Spanx under it and a T-shirt over top of it. LOL What does everyone think? (And I'm sorry for moving my hands and things...I never know what to do with my hands when I take pictures.)


I personally would wear one pair of Spanx (wearing one now) and forget the tee--the boobs are gorgeous, the dress is gorgeous and you're gorgeous.


----------



## dharmabean

Army green colored men's tank
Black yoga pants
My hair is up in a camo bandanna, a la 40s style.


----------



## HottiMegan

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, ladies, I need some opinions. I bought this super cute dress and shrug, and I just tried it on. It fits like a glove, which is typically a good thing, but I'm wondering if I have the confidence and ladyballs to wear this without two layers of Spanx under it and a T-shirt over top of it. LOL What does everyone think? (And I'm sorry for moving my hands and things...I never know what to do with my hands when I take pictures.)



It's really cute! I hope you have the guts to wear it out  You look great


----------



## Aust99

CastingPearls said:


> I personally would wear one pair of Spanx (wearing one now) and forget the tee--the boobs are gorgeous, the dress is gorgeous and you're gorgeous.


 I would follow this.... One pair to smooth out my behind/ hips. Rock this dress LL!! It's gorgeous and defiantly you!


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> I personally would wear one pair of Spanx (wearing one now) and forget the tee--the boobs are gorgeous, the dress is gorgeous and you're gorgeous.





HottiMegan said:


> It's really cute! I hope you have the guts to wear it out  You look great





Aust99 said:


> I would follow this.... One pair to smooth out my behind/ hips. Rock this dress LL!! It's gorgeous and defiantly you!



Thanks, ladies! I greatly appreciate the input. I definitely can't wear this dress to work or to a professional function of any sort, but it awaits for a fun night out.


----------



## AuntHen

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, ladies, I need some opinions. I bought this super cute dress and shrug, and I just tried it on. It fits like a glove, which is typically a good thing, but I'm wondering if I have the confidence and ladyballs to wear this without two layers of Spanx under it and a T-shirt over top of it. LOL What does everyone think? (And I'm sorry for moving my hands and things...I never know what to do with my hands when I take pictures.)



I am actually an anti-spanx person (with the exception of wearing the "shorts" type underneath to prevent any thigh chafing when I wear skirts or dresses).

I think you look awesome and if it is not a "professional" setting, I say just wear it as is... like the others have said, you look amazing!!


----------



## Ragen.Nolee

*0g plugs in my ears, 3 barbells in 3 different spots.....one is in my nose........A white strapless sundress that I just got and love.*


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in my one piece long johns that I ordered a couple of weeks ago and my leopard slippers. I'm not quite warm enough as it is 60 degrees in the house.. hubs keeps teasing with offers of making a fire but hasn't followed through.. (It was 75 yesterday.. This weather is so crazy!)


----------



## Aust99

Black harem pants, black tank/ singlet and a bright blue blazer... Comfortable workwear!


----------



## CastingPearls

A purple bateau top with gunmetal sequins, black leggings, silver jewelry, silver hair clip, silver stiletto flats.


----------



## MRdobolina

not right now right now but earlier ..


----------



## Oona

Jeans, a Purple Peasant top and my black DC's... and now my hot pink Sweater because its flipping COLD right now!


----------



## dharmabean

Scrubs.


----------



## melinda333

Black dress with lavender and tan flower details.


----------



## loopytheone

Pink hoodie, jeans and trainers. Because I'm so feminine and stylish!


----------



## dharmabean

Jeans, layered tanks, and doc marten sandals.


----------



## Oona

Jeans, DC's, Pink Leopard print sports bra and a black tank, and my pink hoodie for now.

(its actually not supposed to be ice cold today!)


----------



## Victoria08

It's almost 2am so I'm in my PJ's - plaid button up + boyshorts.


----------



## Victoria08

Black leggings and a beige sweater with black hearts and stars on it.


----------



## Sweetie

A black hoodie with a pink rhinestone zipper and jeans


----------



## Cobra Verde

*Not my actual legs


----------



## Buttonboy

I am overweight so I look for things to wear that someone my size would. I try to cover myself up in my garment. I am overweight so Being my size I shop at the big man store. I like to wear button down dress shirts with slacks with a belt strapped around my 40 inch waist. I may look older but I am comfortable and feel this style works for me


----------



## HottiMegan

Cobra Verde said:


> *Not my actual legs



I have those


----------



## EMH1701

Jeans and a blue & white T-shirt. I dress for comfort.


----------



## dharmabean

Black Flannel PJ bottoms
Black Tank Top
Hair in ponytail
Headphones (as I'm doing transcription at home)
and fuzzy rainbow toe sox.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 106208


Trying on the skirt I received in the mail today.... I'm liking it. . Will be great for nights out or work even.


----------



## dharmabean

Love That Skirt!!!


----------



## Oona

Darth Stewie pj pants and a black tank top! 

Nothing like Pj's after a long day at work ^_^


----------



## ConnieLynn

A red fuzzy robe!


----------



## Gingembre

Writing an essay at home today (or I will be, as soon as I get off Dims, haha!) so I'm dressed for comfort and warmth:
white vest
black long-sleeved t-shirt
white hoody
turquoise skinny jeans
fluffy boot slippers


----------



## Oona

Seeing as how I'm at work and I still don't feel 100%, I'm in jeans and a "Got Jack?" T-Shirt with my hoodie. 

If only I didn't care enough and wore sweats and my Uggs... I'd be a happy gal! But alas, I do care, which means I HAVE to make some effort -_-


----------



## melinda333

Just lounging around in a strapless black cotton dress.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Got some jeans on and my MW3 shirt and American Eagle hoodie. Just comfy trying to warm up and haven't changed outta my school clothes! lol


----------



## Victoria08

Bedtime! I'm wearing boyshorts and a way-too-big shirt that has the Pillsbury Doughboy on it. It says "poke me and die." (It's pretty great).


----------



## Oona

Leggings, leopard print skinny Jeans, Under Armour, my E Turn shirt, a sweater, and my uggs ^_^


----------



## Victoria08

Skinny jeans, a white and black striped top, and some fuzzy socks because my toes are cold. I'll probably get changed before work though.


----------



## melinda333

Yellow and white flowers sundress, nude sandals, small white crossbody bag.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Underwear and a t-shirt! What else at 3 am. lol


----------



## Oona

About a billion layers because it was cold on the road trip. And I'm about to strip down to undies and a tank top!


----------



## miafantastic

Yesterday:







We just had a few chilly (and I am using that term lightly) days in central Florida. Anyway, yay leather jacket!


----------



## Victoria08

Red PJ pants with coffee cups all over them, and a white tank top. What can I say? I'm not all that fashionable when I'm in bed .


----------



## x0emnem0x

Comfy ass pants and a hoodie.


----------



## Oona

Jeans, a Turquoise tank top, black short sleeve hoodie, & chucks!


----------



## lavishlaura

The cutest black sweater dress from asos curve! Courtesy of my lovely friend Jackie.


----------



## home

I'm in my 4 XL dress shirt. No, I am not that big at this point. I just find it comfortable. It hangs off me a lot. Okay, maybe not that much. I am also in my 44 inch jeans, which are a little tight. I like loose clothing. Now, this part may be a little adult. I am also in my 2 XL boxer shorts with Diabetes socks. Diabetes socks are socks that sort of stretch. They are very comfortable. I don't know if you can get them in Canada. Somebody usually brings them from the States for me. I love my Diabetes socks now. And yes, that is what they are called: "Diabetes Socks.". I don't know another name for them, kay? Thanks.


----------



## Mishty

My new dress from Old Navy. It apparently doesn't photograph that well,or maybe I don't look as adorable as I thought. My tiny suede boots I got for a dollar at Goodwill! Love 'em! 

View attachment ghdndgh.JPG


View attachment photogfgf.JPG


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> My new dress from Old Navy. It apparently doesn't photograph that well,or maybe I don't look as adorable as I thought. My tiny suede boots I got for a dollar at Goodwill! Love 'em!



OK, channeling my momma... cute dress, but you are wearing it a little long. Pull up the sleeves and the waist a little bit. Show more skin


----------



## Rowan

A little pair of dark blue shorts with a picture of eeyore on the right side and a black satiny tank top....nice comfy bed wear


----------



## Paul

WOW! This is a pretty look Mishty. Love the hair and dress.



Mishty said:


> My new dress from Old Navy. It apparently doesn't photograph that well,or maybe I don't look as adorable as I thought. My tiny suede boots I got for a dollar at Goodwill! Love 'em!


----------



## veggieforever

*I wore this dress (River Island UK size 14) last night/this morning to a girls night out on the town and I loved it SO much and felt SO feminine!* 

View attachment club tropicana7.jpg


----------



## noseovertail

my outfit today


----------



## Aust99

Mishty said:


> My new dress from Old Navy. It apparently doesn't photograph that well,or maybe I don't look as adorable as I thought. My tiny suede boots I got for a dollar at Goodwill! Love 'em!





veggieforever said:


> *I wore this dress (River Island UK size 14) last night/this morning to a girls night out on the town and I loved it SO much and felt SO feminine!*





noseovertail said:


> my outfit today



I love seeing pics in this thread.. Looking fantabulous ladies.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ladiesssss stay fresh ya'll are looking great!


----------



## noseovertail

totally found this $9 tie-dye skynyrd shirt today and had to buy haha (a Vday gift to myself ) gonna cut it up to make it 'girlier'


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yes, this is a THE WALKING DEAD SHIRT. Obsessed...


----------



## Mishty

I'm wearing giant,cotton shorts,a purple fleece robe that is too short,and it's covered in Grumpy's ....and I'm not wearing anything else. 

this is my day after vd attire.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 107071


Any one else tried the ol' peplum tops that are all the rage at the moment??? This ones from city chic... Thick fabric so the top feels supportive and has good structure.  I like it. Got black and orange. Wore this outfit to a hens night tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething

So cute! Love it on you!




Aust99 said:


> View attachment 107071
> 
> 
> Any one else tried the ol' peplum tops that are all the rage at the moment??? This ones from city chic... Thick fabric so the top feels supportive and has good structure.  I like it. Got black and orange. Wore this outfit to a hens night tonight.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 107071
> 
> 
> Any one else tried the ol' peplum tops that are all the rage at the moment??? This ones from city chic... Thick fabric so the top feels supportive and has good structure.  I like it. Got black and orange. Wore this outfit to a hens night tonight.



Looks great! I've always loved a peplum, regardless of my size.


----------



## azerty

noseovertail said:


> my outfit today



Very beautiful and chic


----------



## azerty

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 107071
> 
> 
> Any one else tried the ol' peplum tops that are all the rage at the moment??? This ones from city chic... Thick fabric so the top feels supportive and has good structure.  I like it. Got black and orange. Wore this outfit to a hens night tonight.



You look superb in it


----------



## balletguy

noseovertail said:


> totally found this $9 tie-dye skynyrd shirt today and had to buy haha (a Vday gift to myself ) gonna cut it up to make it 'girlier'



Love the leggings! They are awesome


----------



## azerty

Mishty said:


> My new dress from Old Navy. It apparently doesn't photograph that well,or maybe I don't look as adorable as I thought. My tiny suede boots I got for a dollar at Goodwill! Love 'em!



Very nice pictures


----------



## azerty

noseovertail said:


> totally found this $9 tie-dye skynyrd shirt today and had to buy haha (a Vday gift to myself ) gonna cut it up to make it 'girlier'



Very nice


----------



## Mishty

ConnieLynn said:


> OK, channeling my momma... cute dress, but you are wearing it a little long. Pull up the sleeves and the waist a little bit. Show more skin



I have this dress in green,and this weekend a complete stranger told me the EXACT same thing. Told me to stop hiding under it. So,I think I'm gonna get a belt,or have my auntie take it up some!


----------



## Piink

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 107071
> 
> 
> Any one else tried the ol' peplum tops that are all the rage at the moment??? This ones from city chic... Thick fabric so the top feels supportive and has good structure.  I like it. Got black and orange. Wore this outfit to a hens night tonight.



Love this!


----------



## sophie lou

Black loose fit trousers with a thigh length red and black dress shirt. I know it sounds pretty dull, but I am wearing very sexy purple see through lingerie .


----------



## stoneyman

a big smile!


----------



## MRdobolina

crimson ghost


----------



## veggieforever

*Stumbled upon this whilst out shopping today and just had to make it MINE!! lol xXx* 

View attachment stripey dress front.jpg


View attachment stripey dress back pref.jpg


View attachment stripey dress kneel.jpg


----------



## b0nnie

I love sundresses  

View attachment 160513-1753(004) - Copy.jpg


----------



## azerty

b0nnie said:


> I love sundresses



Very beautiful it suits you so well


----------



## Surlysomething

Beautiful dress, beautiful girl!




b0nnie said:


> I love sundresses


----------



## Oona

Hot pink leopard print sports bra under a small tank top with jeans. 

Beacuse eff you its my birthday and idgaf ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething

Woot woot! The birthday girl can wear ANYTHING she wants!

:bow:





Oona said:


> Hot pink leopard print sports bra under a small tank top with jeans.
> 
> Beacuse eff you its my birthday and idgaf ^_^


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm wearing hot pink pajama pants with little white hearts on it and an equally hot pink tank top.


----------



## b0nnie

azerty said:


> Very beautiful it suits you so well





Surlysomething said:


> Beautiful dress, beautiful girl!




Thank you


----------



## ConnieLynn

b0nnie said:


> I love sundresses



Perfect! Love the look and you look beautiful.


----------



## Gingembre

Granted, this was yesterday, but it felt like a pretty good outfit day.


----------



## azerty

Gingembre said:


> Granted, this was yesterday, but it felt like a pretty good outfit day.



Yes, very beatiful outfit


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Snug size 18/20 jewel maxi dress from Lane Bryant


----------



## sophie lou

flowery satin top and matching shorts, i am so coordinated


----------



## Oona

Jeans, Black Shirt with a white under shirt, Converse


----------



## Micara

I was spaced out today


----------



## Dromond

Holy frak, that's AWESOME! :bow:


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> I was spaced out today



Very very nice


----------



## Oona

Yoga pants, hot pink sports bra, black tank top and matching black & pink sandals!

It's a cozy day at work today ^_^


----------



## HottiMegan

A pair of navy blue shorts and a turquoise tank top. Kind of a regular thing for hanging around the house


----------



## BigCutiePenny

This thread is fun!

I'm wearing black flared sweatpants, and a black mario tee-shirt with a white tank underneath.


----------



## BigCutiePenny

b0nnie said:


> I love sundresses



You look so pretty! Love that dress!


----------



## Oona

Orange V-Neck tee, white under shirt, jeans, minimalist sandals.


----------



## Gingembre

Dark blue jeans, white tee, coral blazer, coral shoes. White undies. Gotta be co-ordinated!


----------



## AuntHen

I wore this to dinner last night. I was too tired to edit and post last night


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> I wore this to dinner last night. I was too tired to edit and post last night



This is a very nice outfit. it suits you well


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

This is what I'm wearing out and about today

View attachment P9290749.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tahlia said:


> This is what I'm wearing out and about today
> 
> View attachment 110465




The cat didn't know what was going on haha lol! And nice outfit.


----------



## Paul

You look great, Very pretty.



fat9276 said:


> I wore this to dinner last night. I was too tired to edit and post last night


----------



## HottiMegan

a pink pajama top and black stretchy shorts


----------



## EMH1701

My usual weekend outfit is jeans and a T-shirt. I only dress up when I have to.

However, I have to go to a work-related party later on today, so I plan to change into khakis and a nice top for it. No dress code was stated in the invitation and I don't want to look too dressy or too casual. It's a surprise birthday party for the boss's wife. I wouldn't ordinarily go to something like that, but he planned it at the last minute and only gave people a week. I have a feeling it is going to be sparsely attended, and I don't want her to feel bad. 

IMHO it's her 50th...he should be taking her out to dinner at a nice place instead of inviting people from work she doesn't really know, but maybe that's just me. I've only met her like once or twice and don't really know anything about her except that she works in accounting.


----------



## Cobra Verde

N/A  .


----------



## stoneyman

just a smile.


----------



## Tracyarts

A long faded out pink tie dyed skirt and one of my husband's old tank top undershirts that accidentally got stained pink in the wash. My version of staying in all day slacker-wear. 

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen

my outfit du jour... wearing a lot of short dresses with cardigans and leggings


----------



## EMH1701

Jeans and a houndstooth wrap shirt -- what I wore to work. Yeah, they let us wear jeans.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Here's what I'm wearing today. Probably not that appropriate for a metal gig. But oh well. I feel cute.
View attachment PA110947.jpg


----------



## b0nnie

What I wore last night to hang out with a friend. 

View attachment 643.jpg


View attachment 640.jpg


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> my outfit du jour... wearing a lot of short dresses with cardigans and leggings



Very chic


----------



## azerty

Tahlia said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today. Probably not that appropriate for a metal gig. But oh well. I feel cute.
> View attachment 110712



... and you are cute in deed


----------



## Gingembre

b0nnie said:


> What I wore last night to hang out with a friend.



Ooooh, love your tights!


----------



## SprocketRocket

I am wearing my work uniform right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

silky zebra pajamas


----------



## Oona

Tank top, bra & panties... Because I can't figure out what I want to wear.


----------



## Tracyarts

Olive green leggings, a short black knit empire waist dress that hits just above the knees on me, and orangey-brown sandals. Going out, nowhere fancy, this'll do just fine.

Tracy


----------



## SprocketRocket

Right now, I am in only my Hanes underwear.


----------



## x0emnem0x

T-shirt and sweatpants... and I am freezing!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

View attachment image.jpg

At a wedding last night.


----------



## EMH1701

A black & white zebra-stripe T-shirt, blue jeans, and some pink & purple fluffy slippers. Yeah, I like my slippers while I'm at home. I have a tendency to wear them at all times when I'm home until they get holes in them, but that usually takes about a year. It does save my socks from getting holes. 

And yeah, I noticed the animal prints being in style this year, to the point where I made a few designs for Zazzle in them. I finally caved and bought a couple of animal print faux wrap tops for the office (we can wear jeans but not T-shirts) & one leopard print dress on sale. I don't own very many dresses and up until this year, I only had 1 dress for special occasions and it was very springy/summery. Bought that one for a good friend's wedding because I had nothing to wear that was nice and not black or white (the two colors you're not supposed to wear at weddings, although I'd make an exception for a nice black dress at a winter wedding if you paired it with something with color).

I never have bought animal prints before, but they're really popular right now and I kind of like some of them. I'm partial to either purple prints or the black and white, though. Brown is ok for fall. Wouldn't wear it in other seasons.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My pink silky nightie :blush:...just got out of the shower and I'm freezing! I may just need to invest in some super-size footie pajamas! :doh:


----------



## kizzylove

green tunic blue jeggings and black flip flops


----------



## EMH1701

Jeans and a dark pink/white/silver-metallic thread plaid shirt.


----------



## Gingembre

Kente print pyjama bottoms, blue vest, black jumper, blue bed socks, all wrapped up in a brown blanket!


----------



## EMH1701

Blue jeans and a teal 3/4 sleeve T-shirt. I <3 the 3/4 sleeves. Being a petite woman, I never know if the long sleeves will be too long for me.


----------



## Oona

Capri leggings and a tank top.


----------



## Surlysomething

I bought these for a mini-high school reunion I went to last weekend.

The shirt is all lace on the bodice so there was massive boob viewing. Haha

The jeans have cool brass sequin beading on the back pockets, but I can't find a picture of it. 

View attachment penningtons_726520_7_0.jpg


View attachment penningtons_726576_7_0.jpg


----------



## Buttonboy

Obv wearing a blue dress shirt with big white buttons on it with a nice pair of slacks and a big black belt with matching dress shoes. Plain but always a classic look.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just a t-shirt and underwear. I just woke up, sue me.


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> Just a t-shirt and underwear. I just woke up, sue me.



Who would complain about that? 

================================

Grey dress slacks and a blue-grey golf shirt....really should be wearing a proper dress shirt with these pants, but walk to work this morning was going to be through about 20cm (8") of sticky snow, but the temperature was barely below freezing. I just knew I'd be sweating by the time I got here, and a golf shirt would hide that better. Sometimes the weather dictates clothing in very odd ways.....


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Who would complain about that?



I'd hope no one but you never know...


----------



## lovelocs

still in my work uniform...


----------



## EMH1701

Jeans and a green 3/4 sleeve T-shirt. Hey, it's the weekend.


----------



## HottiMegan

Bootie slippers, black leggings and a magenta sweatshirt.. About to change into my martial arts uniform of blue pants and a black teeshirt.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Since it is sooooo cold outside, I am wearing a black, white, and grey flannel shirt, black pants, and purple socks! :happy:


----------



## lovelocs

Big red velour muumuu layered over knit sleepshirt, socks, and shearling slippers. Still cold.


----------



## Aurora

Shorts and a tank top. My feet are cold though; might be time for socks...


----------



## HottiMegan

leggings and a sweatshirt.. i'm still a little cold though.


----------



## Aust99

Singlet and mini skirt... It's 106 here.


----------



## Oona

Batman pjs & a yellow hoodie.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Just woke up so I am still in my black silk-like nightie...long with short sleeves.


----------



## EMH1701

Wore my black jeans and a sparkly zebra-print top downtown today to see Phantom. Now I'm in a nice comfy plain t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Oona

Fuzzy Batman pj pants and a black tank top!


----------



## Aust99

6pm and I'm in my pajamas already....


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Just woke up so I am still in my black silk-like nightie...long with short sleeves.



Would love to see a pic of you in that, my dear...Sppprrroooinngg!!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Would love to see a pic of you in that, my dear...Sppprrroooinngg!!!



Well, I'll have to keep you in mind the next time I wear it, my dear.


----------



## EMH1701

Jeans and a navy blue T-shirt. I had a navy/white striped cardigan on at work, but I live in a third-floor apartment and it gets way too hot in here for sweaters.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm still in my jammies. I'm sick.. so i'm wearing a magenta nightgown, grey leggings and a pair of slippers. I'm about to have a fluffy, soft blanket on too cuz i'm headed for a nap.


----------



## AuntHen

..................


----------



## x0emnem0x

fat9276 said:


> ..................



Cute!

I myself am lazing around in just a t-shirt tonight, with my undies of course. Lmao.


----------



## Surlysomething

Super cute!




fat9276 said:


> ..................


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> ..................



Super super cute


----------



## nykspree8

This mirror was the absolute best purchasing decision EVUR! 

View attachment 20140326_161346.jpg


----------



## AbbyJoyful

A leather cropped jacket, floral print ASOS Curve dress & my Vans :wubu:
(and underwear, of course)


----------



## Aust99

Love the outfit!


----------



## HoneyBee

I am wearing some sweat pants and a pink tshirt that is way to big and stretched all to hell but i love it and im comfortable with it and im about to eat some pizza!! Woooop Wooop!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Black tights and a baggy, green/black tie-dyed top :happy: I'm comfy and that's all that matters!


----------



## HottiMegan

carpri leggings and a teal tanktop


----------



## loopytheone

A crimson velvet top and black skirt! (terrible quality pics!)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

loopytheone said:


> A crimson velvet top and black skirt! (terrible quality pics!)




You are adorably cute!! Love the outfit!


----------



## loopytheone

Sorry for spamming this thread but I bought new clothes and I am wearing this one right now!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Lime green top and black leggings. Almost bedtime, so I'll be putting on my comfy nightie.


----------



## pagan22

I'm wearing this tshirt with a pair of jeans and red painted toes.

View attachment IMG_20140530_194945.jpg


----------



## bayone

Still in my office clothes -- black corduroy A-line skirt, pink 1930s-esque short-sleeved blouse.


----------



## Tracyarts

An old and very faded ankle length denim skirt, a rose pink peasant blouse, and some brown leather sandals.


----------



## Oona

Yoga shorts and a tank top


----------



## BigCutieAurora

Black yoga pants, a pink sports bra and a loose black t-shirt. Per usual


----------



## LumpySmile

Sleep shorts! But that's because I'm actually about to go to bed.


----------



## Tracii

Denim jeggings and tank top.


----------



## LumpySmile

Work boots!


----------



## Tracii

Is that all Lumpy ??


----------



## LumpySmile

Well, no.... I was wearing work clothes too... But it sounded more mysterious that way


----------



## Tracyarts

An old, old, old rayon batik caftan with leggings and grippy bottom chenille slipper socks. Going for pure comfort stay at home clothes today.


----------



## LeoGibson

A pair of old gray sweatpants cut off into shorts.


----------



## Orchid

Today this dress bought it last year. Also a peach color scarf of viscose around shoulders.





















Upload
Current Attachments (178.3 KB)
jpg.gif image1xxl.jpg (178.3 KB)	Remove
Attachment Key
Filetype	Max Filesize	Max Width	Max Height
bmp	976.6 KB	1600	1600
gif	976.6 KB	1600	1600
jpe	976.6 KB	1600	1600
jpeg 976.6 KB	1600	1600
jpg	976.6 KB	1600	1600
pdf	976.6 KB	-	-
png	976.6 KB	1600	1600
psd	976.6 KB	-	-
Close this window 

View attachment image1xxl.jpg


----------



## Cynthia

My "Ah, I'm home!" outfit: A flannel gown, afro-puff pigtails, ugly giraffe-print reading glasses, and Crocs


----------



## Tracii

PJ bottoms a tank top and hair in pig tails.


----------



## VVET

Tracii, I didn't know they had pig-tail extentions, so you can take them off, or put them back on.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur

Gray khakis, blue oxford shirt, brown topsiders, no socks.


----------



## Kristal

Tracii said:


> PJ bottoms a tank top and hair in pig tails.


Too cute!!

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Black cami and jeans


----------



## Champaigne

Right now, since I'm just at home, I'm wearing my favourite printed track pants, white tank top and crocs.   

It's a very laid back look, but I feel like I can still go out if I need to. 

View attachment Capture.PNG


----------



## Tracii

Cute pants I love the print.


----------



## Champaigne

Tracii said:


> Cute pants I love the print.



Thanks!  it's really unique


----------



## mistyjones

Black reversible training short with solid pink wicking tee.


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Dark blue cropped Aeropostale sweatpants and a old gray t-shirt. 
Working at home surrounded by toddlers means that most days you'll find me in sweats/track pants/leggings and oversized t-shirts. Comfort is the name of my game


----------



## mistyjones

BurgerMePlease said:


> Dark blue cropped Aeropostale sweatpants and a old gray t-shirt.
> Working at home surrounded by toddlers means that most days you'll find me in sweats/track pants/leggings and oversized t-shirts. Comfort is the name of my game



Being a mother, I can understand how difficult it is to spend the whole day in those bulky jeans or skin fitted shirts. Few lose fit t-shirts and a pair of sweats/track pants/leggings is a must-have for all stay-at-home mothers.Save​


----------



## Tracyarts

White denim maxi skirt, turquoise cotton camisole top, turquoise fuzzy grippy bottom socks. And my gray ands silver activity tracker pendant.


----------



## Orchid

Olive maxi dress and my favorite big scarf soft grey with pale gold embroidery got it years ago for the Xmas holidays at www.Monsoon.co.uk


----------



## Orchid

My oldest and only shorts faded cotton red sits very comfortable they are older than my teen DD ( hence today I bought new shorts) and a top light grey cotton I bought last summer as a set of white and grey tops.


----------



## Maize

Black shoes, black jeans, black belt, cream-and-black short-sleeved panel ("bowling") shirt. It's ... a work outfit?


----------



## Orchid

Summer beach dress in color stripes I have this a few years.


----------



## Orchid

Black cotton skirt and cotton light grey top, no sleeves, aqua-mint shimmery scarf around my shoulders, hot pink fluffy slippers, I dress for comfort.


----------



## DragonFly

Today I wore pajamas all day...( I do it every day)


----------



## agouderia

Nothing better than working away at my desk in my nightgown....


----------



## loopytheone

I would live in my pajamas if possible. Laptop is on the bed so I have no reason to get out of bed aside from food/drink/guinea pig.


----------



## Orchid

Oatmeal top thin straps. Light peach shimmery scarf. White terry cloth capri pants. Hot pink slippers.


----------



## Orchid

Black skirt, coral red top, white/silver threads scarf.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

I came home from a long walk at the park so I'm still wearing jogging pants and white shirt. I'm about to take a shower after a few minutes and wear my sleeping clothes. They're usually shorts and lose shirts only.


----------



## LifelongFA

I truly have never been asked this question before!


----------



## DragonFly

LifelongFA said:


> I truly have never been asked this question before!


Okay then! What are you wearing?


----------



## DragonFly

I’m wearing PJs as I always do! Anyone else have matching slippers?


----------



## Rojodi

A smile


----------



## LifelongFA

DragonFly said:


> Okay then! What are you wearing?


T-Shirt and Blue Jeans


----------



## Orchid

Black/white shorts, peach top, purple scarf.


----------



## DragonFly

Nothing... seems I overslept a bit. I swear I am part vampire.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm wearing christmas pajamas because I'm a rebel like that.


----------



## DragonFly

loopytheone said:


> I'm wearing christmas pajamas because I'm a rebel like that.


 We just passed Summer Solstice - we are on out way to Christmas..... you are right on schedule


----------



## Orchid

Plum nightgown & purple scarf.


----------



## Orchid

Black/white shorts, coral top. Cream/gold scarf.


----------



## FlabbyFrank

I am trying to end summer with a bang. I lost about 45 lbs and inches off my waist in the past few months from a 59.5" waist to 53.5" and 335 lbs down to 290. I am now wearing 50 " waist jeans , I haven't been able to button in years, they look pretty good when I am standing but form this gigantic muffintop when I sit down, I have it paired with a T-shirt that I cut down into a belly shirt. I also shaved all the hair off my tummy. I'm sitting at a computer at the public library with my bare gut literally pouring over the waistband of my tight jeans for all to see ! I am doing this because I am kind of proud of the weight loss and I hope some female will be turned on by it and approach me. It also helps to motivate me to lose more and is kind of kinky fun to let it hang out in a public place that isn't the beach.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

My green nightgown.


----------



## morim_lee

I'm wearing blue suits from morimiss, a little loose but perfect to me


----------



## Orchid

Navy comfy sweat pants and navy cotton top thin straps, forest green scarf and a lightweight gray cardigan.
(Searching for new cardigans online, so if anyone knows...)


----------



## Maize

Black stone-washed work-appropriate jeans, black shoes, black socks, and a button-down shirt, untucked with the sleeves rolled up, made of a thick material with vertical blended stripe pattern shifting between terracotta and maroon.


----------



## kgknight

Under the covers in the natural. I treat my bedroom as it its the Garden of eden.


----------



## Jay78

Levi’s and a nice green hoodie


----------



## GregJ1

Too tight jeans, waist is pushing my softening belly over the top. Dunlap disease


----------



## Orchid

Olive green maxi dress and forest green scarf.


----------



## Orchid

Turquoise blue dress terrycloth fabric, grey/gold scarf.


----------



## Orchid

Navy sweat pants, new frilly edge white cotton top with thin straps, old grey thin cardigan, grey/gold scarf.


----------



## Happy fat lover

Red sweatpants, a bit too small and a gray sweatshirt.


----------



## Happy fat lover

Belly fat hanging a bit


----------



## Tracyarts

Bike shorts, tank top, black knit lounge dress, compression stockings, fuzzy pink socks, and silver sequined house slippers. And hair in a bun on top of my head. No fucks given...


----------



## Orchid

Rose pink midi dress :


----------



## Jay78

Tight boxers


----------



## Orchid

Purple velour pants.
Peach top.
Oatmeal thin cardigan.
Purple scarf.


----------



## abzu

Thick winter-compatible pullover complimenting unclad lower half. Pants and underwear only slow me down as I leap from my resting place like a coiled tiger. It has been suggested that it's more like a sack of wet laundry falling off the edge of a bed, but those who put forward such notions are merely jealous of my Shaolin-esque dexterity.


----------



## kgknight

Right now, nothing. turned the heat up, took shower, and now day dreaming of BBWs whom are also in the natural


----------



## LeoGibson

Black Justin smooth ostrich skin ropers, shale blue Ariat jeans, a navy and white checked shirt, a Michael Kors navy blazer, and black rimmed Oakley eyeglasses.


----------



## Orchid

Black dress,grey/gold scarf and lilac slippers.


----------



## kgknight

Not much. I have the heat turned up to 85.


----------



## Tracyarts

Brown tee shirt, denim maxi skirt, black leggings, black fleece lined boots, black sweatshirt weight jacket, gray knit scarf. I'm cold this morning.


----------



## LouisJoseph57

Right now I am just wearing underpants.


----------



## Orchid

The new black dress. Wine red shimmer scarf.


----------



## Orchid

Pink maxi dress.


----------



## Tracyarts

Knit shorts, tank top, compression socks and slippers. I'm not going anywhere today...


----------



## Orchid

Pale green cotton nightgown.


----------



## Orchid

Olive cotton maxi dress, oatmeal lightweight cardigan, forest green scarf, big pearls bracelet.


----------



## Tracii

Desert cammo PJs black fuzzy socks with penguins on them and house shoes OK not the cutest outfit but its warm. really cold outside right now.


----------



## Orchid

Purple nightgown and a shimmery champagne scarf.


----------



## ThatNoraChick

Today's outfit


----------



## landshark

ThatNoraChick said:


> Today's outfit



Love it! And welcome!


----------



## Happy fat lover

Nicely put together


----------



## Saxphon

ThatNoraChick said:


> Today's outfit


Looking good today, Nora.


----------



## Killexia

Wearing one of my horror tshirts (pretty usual for me). House is a horror/comedy I love from the 80s. I love the sequel too. Really fun movies.


----------



## Orchid

My medical appt clothes. Jogging pants navy. Stylish 2/3 sleeves shirt. Jeans jacket. Big fall bronze scarf.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Black jeans, grey long-sleeve Henley, black New Balance 626's, blackwatch plaid boxers, grey socks.


----------



## swamptoad

Gray mossy oak hoodie, blue jeans, red reebok sneakers


----------



## Tempere

T shirt and joggers


----------



## Barrett

Sweatpants and a stretchy dri-wick T-shirt, because fat.


----------



## Orchid

Linen midi dress, tartan slippers, sage green extra wide scarf.


----------



## Shotha

T-shirt, button-down short-sleeved shirt (unbuttoned) and denim shorts.


----------



## Orchid

Orchid said:


> Linen midi dress, tartan slippers, sage green extra wide scarf.


Same...I have two of the same midi dress, wear the clean doing laundry of the other worn yesterday.


----------



## Shotha

Blue T-shirt and denim shorts.


----------



## Orchid

Purple nightgown.


----------



## Orchid

Olive cotton maxi dress, grey/gold scarf.


----------



## littlefairywren

^I'm also wearing a maxi dress. White with blue love hearts and little else, because we had a first real taste of summer today with 38C.


----------



## SSBHM

very stretch sweat pants and sweat shirt that still feels tight, lol

I need new clothes for some reason 

I think everything shrank lol


----------



## Tad

My one pair of comfortable jeans (blue, have a good amount of stretch), a light grey flannel shirt that isn't visibly tight but doesn't seem to sit quite right anymore (I'm not sure exactly how to describe it, but it just doesn't look quite right in how it fits anymore), and a new grey hooded sweat-shirt. That last was a fortunate find at a discount store the other week, a lot of sweatshirts are near the end of their life, but it has been hard to find a mostly all cotton zip up sweatshirt, but that is what I live in at home for about six months of the year (and I'm working from home now). Being bald these days I find having something I can put on my head makes a big difference if I'm feeling cold. And we don't like to put the heat up too high, and sitting at a computer doesn't make a lot of heat, so hoodies it is. I wish they'd had more than the grey, I would have bought more. Probably should have bought a second one in grey even if that would be even more boring than my usual.


----------



## Orchid

Today this dress, is a bit heavy and too wide, needed a hem but it shrink a bit in length after laundry and hot dryer.
Wear mock birkenstocks look-a-likes for some heel support for weeks. Was way too long on soft slippers no support so heels got achy.
The gold/gray jacquard scarf. Looking for a new one. So if anyone sees an online shop that has these in wide/big size?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

@Orchid beautiful! I love that color.

Today I am wearing dark blue denim jeans and a black midi dress. Very comfortable.


----------



## Shotha

I'm just wearing boxer shorts and socks. Oh, and glasses, of course, as I can't see to use the computer without my reading glasses.


----------



## landshark

These shoes.


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Tad

A pair of navy slacks that have enough stretch to still somewhat fit, a light blue golf shirt, and to clash with all that blue an old, worn, extremelty comfortable red, cotton, hoodie. (we don't keep the house all that warm, and bald heads bleed a lot of heat, so I wear hoodies for about six months of the year so that I can pull the hood up when I get cold)


----------



## AuntHen

This. My dress cost like $8 and is so soft and comfy. I just happened to have a hoodie that matched very well


----------



## AuntHen

OOTD.


----------



## Barbsjw

Flannel button down shirt and overalls.


----------



## Orchid

My new H&M dress in real life it is a richer dark chocolate brown. Added my own beaded necklace of freshwater pearls banana yellow 5 mm with ivory pearl seed beads 8/0 and old multicolor Birkenstocks.
Classic red lipstick Kiko Milano mixed with lip balm for a softer look.


----------



## PeartyB

The finest T-shirt and black leggings lockdown can provide.....


----------



## PeartyB

AuntHen said:


> OOTD.
> 
> View attachment 139190



I really love that photo, gorgeous photo, really is


----------



## Orchid

Wearing this new cotton dress today. My lariat necklace beaded with rosepink freshwater pearls 4 mm and rose/gold seed beads 10/0 . Inspired by roman earrings from british museum online shop years ago I had made a pair using silver ear-wires, small snow white pearls, sapphire color firepolish glass bead, small aventurine bead, champagne color thin spacer.
Rosy Hibiscus Kiko Milano lipstick mixed with lip balm. Dry Rose color blush.. Birkenstocks multicolor.


----------



## Orchid

Skirt from picture on me it fits below knee. And a white top wide straps 100% cotton also from ASOS.
Citrine pendant on gold-yellow crafts thick thread. Rosaline AB and peach AB and crystal AB firepolish beads 6 mm & 8mm stretch bracelet. Set of 5 thin gold color rings with very sparkly colored stones, peach, lilac, pink and 2 crystal. From a sale at Forever21 when my daughter was in HS, we shop online.

Makeup: The Saem dark red lip. Eyeshadow just the eyelid a red bean paste color from Etude House.
Kiko Milano highlighter sicilian notes gold. The Saem dry rose blush.

My hospital cologne 4711.


----------



## Orchid

Same white cotton broderie skirt. Pink top cotton. Red glass beads necklace.
Lipbalm. Kiko Milano jade green e/s on eyelids.
Violet Blossom ZARA perfume.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Brown cargo shorts and a dark blue tank top. Ho hum!


----------



## Tracyarts

Relaxed fit elastic waist gray jeans, oversized purple tee shirt with a butterfly design on it, tan orthopedic shoes. So, middle aged lady casual comfort wear. lol


----------



## littlefairywren

My fluffy hoodie dressing gown and a pair of socks, because it's just 9C/48.2F and my butt is cold.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


> My fluffy hoodie dressing gown and a pair of socks, because it's just 9C/48.2F and my butt is cold.


I just love very cold weather. I don't like too much the summer because it is very hot here.

Thankfully, there are some rain in this recent days.


----------



## Orchid

Floral dress viscose. From a few summers ago.
Kiko Milano orchid e/s. The Saem lip balm.
Pink Flambe ZARA perfumes.


----------



## Joker

My uniform for my night job.


----------



## Orchid

Linen dress bought same twice in 2019 is airy and cool fabric, good for heatwave days here in EU.
Midnight berries lip balm.
Silver wirework/beads rings. Red glass square czech beads 8 mm stretch bracelet.
Neroli Sunset ZARA perfumes


----------



## Orchid

Beige dress H&M. Peach scarf. White pearls necklace.
Lipbalm. 4711 cologne.


----------



## Orchid

Christmas Eve
just a old dress because try to find new red dress online plussize older lady was impossible....
a even older woolen vest that shrink in laundry on top of it to keep shoulders warm in dark purple with applique flowers and a mustard/brown winter scarf. Birkenstocks multicolor.


----------



## AuntHen

I bought this sweater dress at the thrift store for $5!


----------



## Maize

$5?!?! WOW!!



AuntHen said:


> I bought this sweater dress at the thrift store for $5!
> 
> View attachment 148282


----------



## Shotha

Red and black shirt and denim shorts.


----------



## Orchid

Cotton dress stripes blue/white/ pale blue shimmery scarf.
Cologne Green Me - KIKO
KIKO new lipstick mini 01 rosseto


----------



## Joker

My 20 year old red sweatpants with a hole in the arse.


----------



## BigElectricKat

If I said "nothing" I would probably be in trouble.


----------



## Tad

Black jeans, a blue golf shirt, and a red sweatshirt (all suitably broken in and baggy). In other words, my typical working-from-home attire.


----------



## Shotha

Nothing, because I'm st ill hot and steamy from the shower.


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> I bought this sweater dress at the thrift store for $5!
> 
> View attachment 148282


Thrifty and Nifty! You look sexy too!


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> I bought this sweater dress at the thrift store for $5!
> 
> View attachment 148282


Looking as sexy as ever!


----------



## Pluviophile

White tee and blue shorts with robe, and socks for my 24x7 cold feet


----------



## Orchid

Purple nightgown.


----------



## Tad

Pluviophile said:


> and socks for my 24x7 cold feet


I feel you! In mine I forgot to mention the oh-so-stylish fleece lined Crocs over two layers of socks. Floors are cold in Winter!


----------



## Pluviophile

Tad said:


> I feel you! In mine I forgot to mention the oh-so-stylish fleece lined Crocs over two layers of socks. Floors are cold in Winter!


True. The whole body is warm but toes always remains cold.


----------



## SSBHM

Pluviophile said:


> True. The whole body is warm but toes always remains cold.


Sounds like you don't eat enough to keep your body warm. Just sayin'. Definitely eating lots makes me feel warm all over.


----------



## Shotha

My toes are always too hot. I long for cold toes.


----------



## Pluviophile

Shotha said:


> My toes are always too hot. I long for cold toes.



What for? It's really annoying.


----------



## Pluviophile

SSBHM said:


> Sounds like you don't eat enough to keep your body warm. Just sayin'. Definitely eating lots makes me feel warm all over.



I eat fine. I eat till my belly's full. this happens since a very early age.


----------



## Shotha

How did you change what I said?


----------



## Pluviophile

Shotha said:


> How did you change what I said?


A staff member changed it. She might have send you a mail alert. Just check it.


----------



## Shotha

Pluviophile said:


> A staff member changed it. She might have send you a mail alert. Just check it.


Thank you, @Pluviophile . I apologize. I've made the same mistake myself.


----------



## Pluviophile

@Shotha Nothing to apologize about. I wasn't even aware of that rule before. All's fine.


----------



## SSBHM

Pluviophile said:


> I eat fine. I eat till my belly's full. this happens since a very early age.


I think I tend to eat beyond feeling full. It just feels good, and I think it keeps me warm. 
How do you really know if your belly is full? I keep testing and seeing if it really is? Nope, can hold one more bit... and one more... and one more! Before I know it, I've eaten a second pizza!


----------



## Orchid

Brown midi dress, floral scarf and my diy apron.


----------



## Orchid

Purple nightgown.


----------



## Orchid

Hospital outfit. Navy jogging pants. Raspberry top with 2/3 sleeves, wool purple vest that shrink and my hospital shoes so they can see water retention, recently removed near 3 kg water so look less pregnant.


----------



## Donna

I wish I could say something slinky in lace or satin, maybe with a widow’s robe complete with boa feathers. But alas, I’m fighting insomnia, so comfort is important…my favorite pink cotton night shirt (complete with little bunnies) and gray (or is it grey? I can never tell which is supposed to be the correct spelling) leggings. To complete the look, fuzzy pink diabetic socks.


----------



## Orchid

Back home from hospital and changed to a dark grey/gray midi dress and floral scarf.


----------



## Shotha

Donna said:


> gray (or is it grey?





Orchid said:


> dark grey/gray



It's "gray" in American English and "grey" in other varieties of English.


----------



## Shotha

I'm wearing my watch and my reading glasses. I'm not a naturist; I've just come out of the shower.


----------



## Rojodi

Black t-shirt, black lounging pants, and arthritic pain cream


----------



## Joker

headphones.


----------



## Orchid

Changed from my hospital clothes into old nightgown and a big scarf.


----------



## Joker

Long sleeve black t-shirt black silk underwear and a pair of black socks. My pants were wet from getting caught in a storm.


----------



## Orchid

Old summer cotton midi dress with stripes and aquamarine scarf also old.
Have to motivate myself try to find some new clothes online.
Still very tired from hospital yesterday.


----------



## Shotha

My reading glasses and my watch.


----------



## Orchid

Grey midi dress, copper scarf, blue/gold sandals similar to birkenstock, cork footbed for comfort.


----------



## Shotha

Solid light grey T-shirt (It makes me look so fat.), denim shorts, grey sock, black pumps, watch and reading glasses.


----------



## Orchid

Ivory midi dress and floral scarf.


----------



## Shotha

Grey-blue boxer shorts, my watch and my reading glasses.


----------



## Orchid

Olive green maxi dress , floral scarf. Pearls.

*Happy Easter everyone!*


----------



## Shotha

Grey T-shirt and grey track pants.


----------



## Orchid

Heatwave here.
White broderie skirt.
White cotton top.
White & silver threads very thin old scarf from the time I could go shopping in the shops.
Looks like a birkenstock cork footbed sandals deep blue with gold print.
ZARA Tuberose body mist.


----------



## Rojodi

Jorts, t-shirt, and my glasses.
Working from home this afternoon. LOL


----------



## kyle

It's hot and humid in Virginia right now - working outside, need something that wicks and is comfortable. 

Just quick dry shorts ... commando  (dry in 20 minutes)


----------



## Funtastic curves

Blue and white strips PJ’s. 
Vacationing on my couch watching TV.


----------



## Angelette

Some Aztec stripped dress as pajamas. But I prefer wearing my lavender polka dot white dress when going to bed. It's currently dirty. The material is as light as a cloud.


----------



## Orchid

Ivory dress midi.
Floral scarf.
Plum old cardigan.


----------



## Orchid

Floral midi dress.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Orchid said:


> Floral midi dress.


You have a collection of midis?


----------



## Orchid

Yes I have.


----------



## BigElectricKat

That’s gotta be something to see!


----------



## Orchid

Wearing this floral dress Xmas Eve.


----------



## Orchid

White skirt.
White top.
White scarf with silvery threads.
Beaded earrings I made few years ago inspired by roman earrings replica seen at British Museum online shop.


----------



## letters and numbers

Orchid said:


> White skirt.
> White top.
> White scarf with silvery threads.
> Beaded earrings I made few years ago inspired by roman earrings replica seen at British Museum online shop.


That sounds cool as heck


----------



## Flabulous

Black leggings, a white vest t-shirt, and a green jumper that I haven’t worn for a few years. It’s rather tight now and accentuates my growing belly nicely.


----------



## Joker

Red plaid flannel shirt and boxer shorts also red plaid,


----------



## Orchid

Brown midi dress.
Champagne shimmery fabric scarf.


----------

